# February Love Bugs! [17 BFPs; 5 angels]



## aley28

<3<3<3<3<3​
We didn't get our New Year's BFPs, so let's try for a Valentine's Day one? Let me know when you're testing, and I'll add you to the list! :flower:

*Testers:*
*Jan 29th:*
ASmith628

*Jan 30th:*
stephg83 :witch:
Peanut112

*Jan 31st:*
remres34
Mari30me

*1st:*
Trying4First1 :witch:
skypink.mommy
aidensxmomma :witch:
mrsverhey :witch:

*2nd:*
Juliet11 :bfp:
Marissale

*3rd:*
Alexis1986
FallBabe

*4th:*
Twag :witch:

*5th:*
drjo718 :witch:
Fabpops :witch:

*6th:*
AugustBride6
youngmamttc :bfp:
emiloo :witch:
dani88 :witch:
Joyful4Jesus :witch:

*7th:*
Butterfly2015 :witch:
Eclaire :angel:
Frankie2689 :bfp:

*8th:*
MummyKP
Ckelly79 :witch:
diabeticmommy :bfp:

*9th:*
Brandy_R :angel:
Bjs2005 :witch:
Kaydee1983
Icegurl470
Janelia

*10th:*
startd :bfp:

*11th:*
dojostein
Salembaby :witch:

*12th:*
penelopejones :witch:
chas4019
Kellya009
EElse :witch:

*13th:*
tinkerbelle93
onemorebaby3

*14th:*
Babylove100 :bfp:
Desiree1694:witch:
Kitkatkut
coucou11 :witch:
FFandJZ
bluefish1980 :witch:
Edmondsgirl
DHBH0930 :witch:
Marzipane
FBBYQ
jGo_18
Mamasister

*15th:*
danielle1984 :witch:
Lillian :angel:
TeacherLynn :witch:

*16th:*
enmaree :witch:
Puppy Power
Bee Bee :angel:

*17th:*
tag74
LynAnne :angel:
mirandala :witch:
KatieL11
KatieSweet :witch:

*18th:*
Springermommy
Petal1 :witch:

*19th:*
samsam23 :bfp:
MrsLux
borr.dg.baby :witch:
lesh07 :witch:

*20th:*
KaiteMK
Penguin20 :bfp:
KrissyB :witch:
Keybird79 :bfp:

*21st:*
faith2015 :witch:
Teeny Weeny :bfp:

*22nd:*
Amylucy

*23rd:*
Abitclueless :witch:
Bajayby :witch:
mrs n :witch:

*24th:*
AJCash :witch:
BabyBump2015 :witch:

*25th:*
Alidravana :witch:
Child2Hold :witch:
Willowtree24

*26th:*
SilasLove :witch:
wantingagirl :witch:

*27th:*
CatherineP
Dill :bfp:
Natalie88

*28th:*
TTCKat :witch:
Twag :bfp:
Mom2sam
aley28 :bfp:
meek0104
butterfly2015 :bfp:

*BFPS:*
youngmamttc :bfp: Juliett11 :bfp: diabeticmommy :bfp: babylove100
startd :bfp: Brandy_R :bfp: Eclaire :bfp: samsam23:bfp: LynAnne
Penguin20 :bfp: Bee Bee :bfp: Teeny Weeny :bfp: Lilllian :bfp: keybird79
Dill :bfp: Frankie2689 :bfp: butterfly2015

*Angels:*
Brandy_R :angel: Bee Bee :angel: LynAnne :angel: Lilllian :angel: Eclaire
​


----------



## stephg83

We will be testing for a valentines bfp xx &#128150;&#127776;&#127776;&#128150;


----------



## aley28

Got you added, steph!!

Me... I just started AF today. My cycles are kinda wacky... but I should be testing around February 10th!


----------



## Alidravana

It will be my DH and I's first cycle of TTC coming up, so my testing date is going to be purely a guess at this point. I think I may be testing on Feb. 25th. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MummyKP

We are NTNP this cycle, and today was CD1, so should be testing around 8th Feb :)


----------



## aley28

I've added you both, Alidravana and MummyKP!


----------



## Kellya009

I'll be testing on Feb 3. May change! I'm temping this cycle and using opks. Im 3 months post mc and havent ovulated yet! So hoping my cycle is back to normal now. I don't particularly want a winter baby as my first is a summer baby rendering all her clothing useless, but I'll take what I can get after a loss!


----------



## aley28

I've got you added, KellyA! :) Sorry for your loss, and I hope you ovulate soon! :dust:

I don't particularly want another winter baby either, but like you, I'll take what I can get! DH made me wait almost 3 years to TTC, I'm loathe to delay it for any reason :blush:


----------



## aley28

So it looks like AF is about over for me already, and I'm only on CD3. Last cycle AF ended on CD4, usually she goes until CD5 or 6. Should I be concerned about it getting lighter and shorter?! I didn't have anything that I would usually classify as "heavy flow"... just medium flow on CD1, light flow yesterday, heavy spotting today.

Also this month I'm simplifying my supplements to just Vitamin D and Omega 3s (when I remember more!). After ovulation, I'll add in my B vitamin. I suppose I should buy some folic acid when I buy more fish oil too. I had read that B6 can delay ovulation, so I'm hoping that by cutting it out, I'll ovulate earlier than CD25 this cycle! :thumbup:

How's everybody else doing? Does February feel like forever away, or is it just me?? *sigh*


----------



## Kellya009

Well even though I'm only like cd 3 February actuslly seems pretty close to me! We're 1/3 done January already! Maybe cause I'm testing early feb tho . Started temping so at least I have data to enter into FF every day! Keep me from peeing on things lol!


----------



## aley28

LOL Kelly, maybe that's my problem! I need to get back to temping now that AF is over so I can obsess over something! :rofl:

I'm trying to psych myself up for a 3 week wait to ovulate, and I am not succeeding! I need a distraction! :)


----------



## Kellya009

I hope it's not 3 weeks for you! I'm really hoping my cycle normalizes a bit... I wish I could fast forward the next few weeks!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Could I join you ladies? 

I'm not sure when in February I'll be testing yet...I'm supposed to ovulate at the end of January, but I think it's going to be later than that considering I'm still waiting on AF. But I'm confident enough that she's coming that I'm looking forward and planning for my next cycle.


----------



## startd

I'd love to join in too please! Thanks for starting the thread. I'll be testing around the 10th too. I agree - it feels like ages away!


----------



## startd

I'm excited about this thread - Valentine's month would be fun for a BFP


----------



## aley28

I've added you aidensmomma, but I hope that you get a BFP instead of AF!! :dust:

Got you added too, startd! Valentine's Day would be lovely for a BFP wouldn't it? :cloud9:


----------



## Ckelly79

Hey lovely ladies af got me today could u put me down for 8th feb. I'm ntnp this month after 19 cycles I need a break from it. But will be stalking seeing how u all get on.
Baby dust to u all xx


----------



## aley28

I've got you down, Ckelly! I hope the non-stress approach of NTNP gets you your BFP :hugs:


----------



## Ckelly79

Thanx aley good luck x


----------



## startd

I love that we're all trying to distract ourselves. What are you all doing?

I'm doing heaps of cooking, some new work projects, writing the content for a new website and sorting out some furniture for our house. My goal is to get to my expected date of AF before testing....even I know that's a stretch for me!


----------



## aley28

I've been working on my diet for the past couple of weeks, even through my last 2ww, because its been horrendous since Christmas! :blush: This week I've been distracting myself from pregnancy dreams by eliminating chocolate, trying to pick my exercise habit back up, and cleaning house! I'm seriously considering picking up a hobby like knitting or crocheting, but I think I'd just spend all my time making baby items anyway, so I don't know if that would work as a distraction!

I've set a goal to read 50 books this year, so I'm trying to read too. The book my SIL told me to read is insanely slow-starting and she failed to warn me that its got vampires in it. I JUST finished the Sookie Steakhouse books and kinda wanted a break from vampires :rofl: Oh well...

Today I cleaned out one of my fish tanks (which needed it sorely) and I think I may spend quite a bit of time this month nursing my aquariums back to health, and re-stocking them with fish! Looking at fish/fish related stuff proved to be a fantastic distraction when we were TTC last time! :haha:


----------



## Amylucy

I'll be testing 22 feb, it will be our first month ttc #3 :) I should o on our 4th wedding anniversary so it would be quite cool to get pregnant this month!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Welcome to everyone that has joined! :flower:

I got AF today, so will definitely be testing in February, still unsure of the date though...probably the midde/end of the month. For now you can tentatively put me down for February 16 :thumbup:



startd said:


> I love that we're all trying to distract ourselves. What are you all doing?

So far all I've got planned is working on college homework. My semester just started, and it is a pretty good distraction from everything. I'm hoping to do a lot of reading, too.

My other big plan is that I want to start trying to cook some more meals. I'm the worst cook ever and don't really know how to make much. :blush: I'm hoping to expand my recipe knowledge a little and start testing some meals out. 

I'm really hoping to stay distracted enough to not test until AF is due (well, when she's due according to my app)


----------



## aley28

aidensmomma, I HATE cooking! I confessed to my husband the other day that if I were single/not a mother, I'd do all I could to only cook once a week :rofl: :blush:

Amylucy and aidensmomma, I've put in your testing dates!
:dust:


----------



## aidensxmomma

:rofl: 

I think I would do the same. I think I avoid cooking more because then there's dishes to do than the actual cooking part itself. If I could pay someone just to wash my dishes every day, I would. :haha:


----------



## startd

Aley - that sounds like fun. I love reading. I'm trying to get into the habit of walking for an hour each day - thankfully my husband is an avid exerciser!

Aidensmummy - what are you studying?

I quite enjoy procrasti-baking, but I'm restricted to healthier options at the moment after all the Christmas food. Thank goodness for dishwashers....


----------



## aidensxmomma

startd said:


> Aley - that sounds like fun. I love reading. I'm trying to get into the habit of walking for an hour each day - thankfully my husband is an avid exerciser!
> 
> Aidensmummy - what are you studying?
> 
> I quite enjoy procrasti-baking, but I'm restricted to healthier options at the moment after all the Christmas food. Thank goodness for dishwashers....

I am working towards my associate's degree in Human Services. After I'm done with it, I'm thinking of expanding on it by getting a degree in Psychology. I'm not entirely sure yet, but I'm taking it one step at a time :)


----------



## startd

aidensxmomma said:


> startd said:
> 
> 
> Aley - that sounds like fun. I love reading. I'm trying to get into the habit of walking for an hour each day - thankfully my husband is an avid exerciser!
> 
> Aidensmummy - what are you studying?
> 
> I quite enjoy procrasti-baking, but I'm restricted to healthier options at the moment after all the Christmas food. Thank goodness for dishwashers....
> 
> I am working towards my associate's degree in Human Services. After I'm done with it, I'm thinking of expanding on it by getting a degree in Psychology. I'm not entirely sure yet, but I'm taking it one step at a time :)Click to expand...

Nice work! Great way to keep things interesting


----------



## AugustBride6

You can put me down for February 6 pending our IUI.


----------



## Penguin20

My cycles are kind of crazy but af came on saturday night so I could be testing anything from the 14th :)


----------



## aley28

AugustBride6 and Penguin20, I've got you added! :dust:

Aidensmomma, I hate the dishes from cooking too, but I seriously despise cooking. I do better if we meal plan for at least a week ahead of time, but I still dread it. I love my crock pot, I just need to find some creativity and use it more! :haha:

startd, I love baking!! But I'm in the same boat as you -- gotta stop doing it for a while after Christmas :haha: I'm holding off until Valentine's Day! :winkwink:


----------



## Kellya009

Well we are moving mid February so I should be packing and cleaning to keep me busy!! My period is being weird again and I'm hoping it's not like last month... Never ending spotting! Hoping to be done tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## aidensxmomma

aley28 said:


> AugustBride6 and Penguin20, I've got you added! :dust:
> 
> Aidensmomma, I hate the dishes from cooking too, but I seriously despise cooking. I do better if we meal plan for at least a week ahead of time, but I still dread it. I love my crock pot, I just need to find some creativity and use it more! :haha:
> 
> startd, I love baking!! But I'm in the same boat as you -- gotta stop doing it for a while after Christmas :haha: I'm holding off until Valentine's Day! :winkwink:

I think I need to get myself a crock pot. I feel like I'd hate cooking just a little bit less, plus there's less dishes. :haha:



Kellya009 said:


> Well we are moving mid February so I should be packing and cleaning to keep me busy!! My period is being weird again and I'm hoping it's not like last month... Never ending spotting! Hoping to be done tomorrow or Wednesday.

Packing and cleaning will definitely keep you busy! My period is being weird, too. So far it's been very light. Usually by day 2 it gets pretty heavy but it hasn't even come close so far. Weird. :shrug:


----------



## aley28

Add me in on the weird period! 2 days of actual period bleeding, with a couple days of spotting before/after. CD5 now and she's completely gone. SO unusual for me. As in, I literally don't think this has ever happened in my entire life.

aidensmomma, get yourself a crock pot! They are so much easier, and everything turns out yummy! :haha: I also love that they are an easy way for me to eat my veggies -- I can eat mounds of carrots after they've been cooking with a roast all day :winkwink:


----------



## Kellya009

Does anyone here temp? My AF temps are between 36.0-36.3 so far. That seemed Low to me? This is my first month temping so no idea what I'm doing lol.


----------



## Amylucy

I have 3 and 1 year old girls, plus a 4 month old Labrador puppy so they all keep me pretty busy haha. I also start back at uni on the 16th of feb, I'm excited since it will hopefully be my last year!


----------



## aley28

Kellya, I temp!! I use Fahrenheit though :haha: But I just converted, and that does seem a bit low! How are you taking your temps (orally/vaginally)? When I first started, I was doing mine orally and my temps were running about the same as yours. Then I switched to taking it vaginally, and my temps were much better, AND my chart was far more stable :thumbup: I've been charting my cycle for 2.5 years (to prevent pregnancy :winkwink:), so if you have any questions, I can probably answer all of them lol

Amylucy, sounds like you have plenty of distractions!!! We just got a bulldog puppy this past September (so she's about 5-6 months old) and she is SO HYPER. DEFINITELY a distraction! :haha: That and kids! My oldest kid is in school now, so I have most of the days "off" from him, but this puppy more than fills in the gap...


----------



## startd

Amylucy said:


> I have 3 and 1 year old girls, plus a 4 month old Labrador puppy so they all keep me pretty busy haha. I also start back at uni on the 16th of feb, I'm excited since it will hopefully be my last year!

Awesome! We're getting our fence put in this month so I can't wait to get our Labrador. What are you studying?


----------



## aidensxmomma

aley28 said:


> Add me in on the weird period! 2 days of actual period bleeding, with a couple days of spotting before/after. CD5 now and she's completely gone. SO unusual for me. As in, I literally don't think this has ever happened in my entire life.
> 
> aidensmomma, get yourself a crock pot! They are so much easier, and everything turns out yummy! :haha: I also love that they are an easy way for me to eat my veggies -- I can eat mounds of carrots after they've been cooking with a roast all day :winkwink:

Are there a lot of different recipes you can do with a crock pot? If so, I will definitely be investing in one. That way I can be a lazy cook yet still feed my family. :rofl: It would definitely be good for me to have the veggies, too. I love veggies (and fruit) but can't eat hardly any of them raw - I have some weird food allergy. 



Amylucy said:
 

> I have 3 and 1 year old girls, plus a 4 month old Labrador puppy so they all keep me pretty busy haha. I also start back at uni on the 16th of feb, I'm excited since it will hopefully be my last year!

I bet they all do keep you very busy! I would love to get a puppy but then I remember I live in Wisconsin and I'd have to take the puppy out in these freezing cold temps, so that changes my mind pretty quick. :haha:

What are you going to uni for?


----------



## aley28

aidensmomma, you can make beef or pork roasts in a crock pot (look up a balsamic vinegar chuck roast - its my fave! I love balsamic vinegar :rofl:) ... you can stick chicken breasts + salsa + corn + pinto beans, then shred the chicken right before eating it and throw it in tortillas. BBQ sauce + pork, beef, or chicken = yum. Soups, chilis, stews, etc. Worth the investment IMO!


----------



## Amylucy

I'm training to be a primary school teacher :) it's been hard work while having so many other commitments, I'll be glad to finish! 

We live in NZ so it's summer at the moment and nice to go for walks. Not looking forward to having to go in winter but at least it will give me an excuse to exercise. Our pup is super hyper too, I swear they are worse than kids haha


----------



## penelopejones

Can I join? I think tomorrow will be CD1 as I've started spotting and was :bfn: today. 

Will likely O around Jan 30/31 and will be testing around February 12.


----------



## aley28

Sorry about the BFN this cycle, penelopejones, but I hope you get a Valentine's :bfp: :dust:


----------



## Emiloo

Hi ladies!!

I am on CD1 of my 2nd cycle off of BCP. Providing my body has sorted itself out now, I'll be testing around the 10th. But I'll update once Ive Oed! 

Good luck everyone!!
:dust:


----------



## aley28

Gotcha added emiloo!! Good luck this cycle! :dust:


----------



## penelopejones

aley28 said:


> Sorry about the BFN this cycle, penelopejones, but I hope you get a Valentine's :bfp: :dust:

Thanks, Aley! You too!


----------



## penelopejones

Emiloo said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I am on CD1 of my 2nd cycle off of BCP. Providing my body has sorted itself out now, I'll be testing around the 10th. But I'll update once Ive Oed!



CD1 here, too. Cycle buddies?


----------



## Child2Hold

The :witch: got me. I'll be testing Feb 8 if she doesn't come by the 7th. 

GL everyone!!


----------



## Kellya009

Well tomorrow is CD7. Praying this period winds down tomorrow or I'm afraid I'm in for a duplicate cycle of last month... No O :(


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry child2hold fx for feb hun x


----------



## Emiloo

penelopejones said:


> Emiloo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I am on CD1 of my 2nd cycle off of BCP. Providing my body has sorted itself out now, I'll be testing around the 10th. But I'll update once Ive Oed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CD1 here, too. Cycle buddies?Click to expand...



I would love a cycle buddy!!! How long are your cycles usually? My last one was 45 days, hoping for a shorter one this time!


----------



## penelopejones

Mine are usually around 32 days, but I did have a long one (like 40-some days) a month ago, too. So annoying.


----------



## Emiloo

Ugh it was the longest wait of my life!! And it didnt help that I was convinced I was pregnant lol. How long have you been trying for?


----------



## penelopejones

Emiloo said:


> Ugh it was the longest wait of my life!! And it didnt help that I was convinced I was pregnant lol. How long have you been trying for?

We've been trying for 10 months now. I started when my daughter was 7 months old and had just stopped breast feeding, so at first I thought maybe things were still getting back to normal (I got my period back around 5 months after she was born). Now I don't know what's going on. It took us 6 months to conceive our daughter. 

How about you? How long have you been trying?


----------



## Kellya009

Penelope how does your dd sleep? I know if you're not getting a good nights rest sometimes it can affect your fertility.


----------



## Emiloo

penelopejones said:


> Emiloo said:
> 
> 
> Ugh it was the longest wait of my life!! And it didnt help that I was convinced I was pregnant lol. How long have you been trying for?
> 
> We've been trying for 10 months now. I started when my daughter was 7 months old and had just stopped breast feeding, so at first I thought maybe things were still getting back to normal (I got my period back around 5 months after she was born). Now I don't know what's going on. It took us 6 months to conceive our daughter.
> 
> How about you? How long have you been trying?Click to expand...

Do you temp or use OPKs at all? 

I am on my 2nd cycle now and were trying for our first so it's all very new to me!


----------



## Kellya009

Emiloo I started using opks last month and temping this month. Based on opks and cm I didnt o last month but I'm hopeful for this month!! I also really like temping. I'm not a good sleeper so not sure how accurate it will be for me but it helps me focus on something!

Also I'm on my 2nd day of no spotting! Well yesterday was a tiny bit, but last month was steady spotting for 2+ weeks after AF ended :/. So my cycle is looking better this month!


----------



## Emiloo

Oh that sucks you havent Oed yet! It took me 33 days to ovulate but other than that, my cycles seem pretty normal. AF is coming to an end now!

FXed we both ovulate this cycle and have normal cycles (and maybe even a BFP if were lucky!!)


----------



## aley28

How is everybody doing? Is the wait-to-ovulate going as fun as it can go?! :winkwink:

AFM, I'm on CD9 and nothing interesting is happening here. Because I sometimes ovulate early, I'm starting up the every-other-day :sex: [or more often when time/child/space constraints allow lol] starting tomorrow, and I'm crossing my fingers for a CD15 O day this cycle! :haha: CM still sticky, cervix still super high, but starting to open and soften a bit. So I reckon I'm at least a week out, but probably more. :shrug:


----------



## startd

Good luck Aley!

Nothing too much here. Work is busy which is helpful, and the weather is ridiculously hot

Feeling very calm about it all at the moment, but keeping my fingers crossed for this month


----------



## Ckelly79

Nothing much here either a week away from ovulation. Considering im NTNP im so bored waiting and so know I'm going to be obsessed as every other mth lol.
Can't wait to get bk to symptom spotting seeing tests on here etc x


----------



## startd

Gah, had a baby shower today. Gorgeous, and I'm so thrilled for the mum-to-be, but some of the comments are immensely frustrating....


----------



## Babylove100

Hi again Ladies :hi:

Sadly my New Year bfp turned into a chemical :-(

So moving forward I will be back testing in February, not sure when as don't know how much this will have messed my cycle up! I Would have been due to O on 29th Jan (DH bday) but I reckon my cycles been pushed back at least a week so I'll go with testing on 14th Feb (ooooh V day!) but that may change when I know more. Best order myself some opks!!!! 

Good luck ladies!!xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Oh baby love sorry huni. Wishing u all the babydust in the world for feb. Remember they say you are more fertile the cycle after too x


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks ckelly! Ooh I do hope so! I'm going to refer to myself as fertile mertil for feb! :haha: x


----------



## Ckelly79

Love it lol x


----------



## Babylove100

DH is back to being the sperminator as well!!!x


----------



## Ckelly79

Ive literally just laughed out loud. That's just brilliant. Hoping feb is our month x


----------



## Babylove100

Me too!! Lots of STICKY :dust: for us ALL!!!xx


----------



## startd

Babylove100 said:


> Hi again Ladies :hi:
> 
> Sadly my New Year bfp turned into a chemical :-(
> 
> So moving forward I will be back testing in February, not sure when as don't know how much this will have messed my cycle up! I Would have been due to O on 29th Jan (DH bday) but I reckon my cycles been pushed back at least a week so I'll go with testing on 14th Feb (ooooh V day!) but that may change when I know more. Best order myself some opks!!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!xx

Oh, that's disappointing! But welcome - we've decided February is going to be an excellent month of BFPs, so hopefully yours is one of them


----------



## penelopejones

Kellya009 said:


> Penelope how does your dd sleep? I know if you're not getting a good nights rest sometimes it can affect your fertility.

Usually she sleeps through the night. She was getting teeth in recently and has sometimes woken up once a night, but usually around the time DH and I go to bed. 

Last night, on the other hand, was terrible. We are on vacation for the weekend and she was up from 11 p.m until 4 in the morning.


----------



## penelopejones

So sorry, Babylove. :(


----------



## aley28

Babylove100 said:


> Hi again Ladies :hi:
> 
> Sadly my New Year bfp turned into a chemical :-(
> 
> So moving forward I will be back testing in February, not sure when as don't know how much this will have messed my cycle up! I Would have been due to O on 29th Jan (DH bday) but I reckon my cycles been pushed back at least a week so I'll go with testing on 14th Feb (ooooh V day!) but that may change when I know more. Best order myself some opks!!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!xx

So sorry for your loss, Babylove! :hugs: Hopefully it doesn't mess your cycle up much, if at all! And they do say you are more fertile following a miscarriage -- was true for me!! I miscarried at 7+4, and conceived my son Parker 16 days later. :)

I've put you down for February 14! :dust:


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks aley!! I like your story, well not the bit about the loss of course, sorry you went through that!x


----------



## aley28

It was _devastating_ at the time, but its a story with a lovely ending isn't it? :cloud9:


----------



## Babylove100

It is indeed!! :happydance:


----------



## DHBH0930

Hi ladies, AF just got me today. Now it's try #4 for baby 2. I will be testing on the 12th. Seems like forever away :wacko: I only have a 10 day LP ever since having my cycle back from having/nursing dd, trying bcomplex but no help so far :nope: 

GL ladies, hope we all get our valentine bfp!


----------



## Babylove100

Ah sorry DHBH :hugs: fx crossed for February!!!x


----------



## aley28

:wave: I've put you down, DHBH! Good luck this cycle!
Are you taking anything other than the B-complex for your LP?


----------



## DHBH0930

aley28 said:


> :wave: I've put you down, DHBH! Good luck this cycle!
> Are you taking anything other than the B-complex for your LP?

Thanks! No just bcomplex. I read up on vitex and don't feel comfortable trying that.... not sure what else can be done without a doctor...


----------



## Babylove100

DHBH0930 said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: I've put you down, DHBH! Good luck this cycle!
> Are you taking anything other than the B-complex for your LP?
> 
> Thanks! No just bcomplex. I read up on vitex and don't feel comfortable trying that.... not sure what else can be done without a doctor...Click to expand...

My LP was 10days. I take 100mg of just vitB and it increased to 11days the first cycle. Unfortunately I don't know whether it would have increased more this cycle but I def think it works! I've heard it can take a cycle or two to show a difference tho. I too read up on vitex and decided against it. Fx that the bcomplex works for you! I also take 1000mg vitC as I heard that can help too. Last thought, red raspberry tea is supposed to increase LP as well! Apologies if I'm telling you stuff you already know.x


----------



## Babylove100

Sorry one more thought! VitB makes me feel really sick, so I started taking it before bed which helped a bit, but then I had issues getting to sleep and turns out it also helps with fatigue!! It's a main ingredient in red bull!! Anyway, just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## aley28

DHBH, you can try taking Vitamin D3 too - everybody should be taking it anyway! I'm not sure if it helps with LP length, but it had a very positive effect on my PMS when I started taking it last year!

The other thing you can do is progesterone cream. I'm not sure on how to use it, but I've heard it can help.


----------



## danielle1984

Add me!! However I don't know when because my periods are irregular. I'll know more when I'll test once I ovulate. AF showed up yesterday, so I'm hoping for a February bfp! Good luck ladies!


----------



## aley28

danielle1984 said:


> Add me!! However I don't know when because my periods are irregular. I'll know more when I'll test once I ovulate. AF showed up yesterday, so I'm hoping for a February bfp! Good luck ladies!

Gotcha on! Fx'd for a short cycle this month! :dust:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Babylove100 said:


> Hi again Ladies :hi:
> 
> Sadly my New Year bfp turned into a chemical :-(
> 
> So moving forward I will be back testing in February, not sure when as don't know how much this will have messed my cycle up! I Would have been due to O on 29th Jan (DH bday) but I reckon my cycles been pushed back at least a week so I'll go with testing on 14th Feb (ooooh V day!) but that may change when I know more. Best order myself some opks!!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!xx

Sorry to hear of your loss Babylove :hugs:



aley28 said:


> DHBH, you can try taking Vitamin D3 too - everybody should be taking it anyway! I'm not sure if it helps with LP length, but it had a very positive effect on my PMS when I started taking it last year!
> 
> The other thing you can do is progesterone cream. I'm not sure on how to use it, but I've heard it can help.

There's a thread on here saying that Vitamin D3 can affect fertility, so a vitamin D supplement is definitely worth looking into :thumbup:

AFM - I'm still stuck in this incredibly frustrating limbo. CD48 - no AF, no BFP, no more spotting...I don't know what in the world is going on and it's incredibly frustrating. If I'm not pregnant, I just want to get my period and move on already.

I was due for AF January 5, had some spotting/light bleeding on January 11 that I thought was my period, but it stopped and I had 1 day of light spotting after that and then nothing so far. :shrug:

I'm planning on testing again tomorrow. If it's another BFN, I'll be making a doctor appointment to see what they can do and to get a blood test.


----------



## aley28

aidensmomma, OMG, that is frustrating!! A for sure either way would be preferable to limbo-land! Hope you can get some answers :hug:


----------



## Alexis1986

Can I join? Feb 3rd is when I test!


----------



## aley28

Alexis1986 said:


> Can I join? Feb 3rd is when I test!

Gotcha added!!

You must be approaching ovulation then!? :happydance:
:dust:


----------



## aidensxmomma

aley28 said:


> aidensmomma, OMG, that is frustrating!! A for sure either way would be preferable to limbo-land! Hope you can get some answers :hug:

Thanks :)

If I'm pregnant, that would be so amazing and I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that that's what's causing all this confusion...

But if I'm not, I just want AF and to move on. I feel like if I'm not pregnant, I'm just wasting time I could be trying to get pregnant. Grr.


----------



## Alexis1986

aley28 said:


> Alexis1986 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? Feb 3rd is when I test!
> 
> Gotcha added!!
> 
> You must be approaching ovulation then!? :happydance:
> :dust:Click to expand...

 Yes I am ;) and DH and I are to pillow talk everyday once a day for this coming week! as I have never ovulated before and I have a blood draw on the 28th to see if I did. :)


----------



## Child2Hold

*Aidensxmomma* - I had that happen to me for my November cycle. A day and a half of spotting that barely made it onto a liner. Knew I wasn't pregnant but confused me enough to think I was. December cycle was normal.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Yeah, it's definitely confused me enough to think that maybe, just maybe I got lucky my first cycle.

To add to the confusion, I now have EWCM...this is the first time I've noticed it my entire 48-day cycle. If I'm not ovulating until now, this is going to be one hell of a long cycle. :dohh:


----------



## aley28

Aisensmomma, Better BD just in case!!


----------



## chas4019

12th.


----------



## aidensxmomma

aley28 said:


> Aisensmomma, Better BD just in case!!

Planned on it...I already told OH when he gets home, I'm jumping him :haha:


----------



## Kellya009

Do you guys elevate your hips after bd? Lol I always did when TTC dd. I'm doing it now but I'm too tired and want to just go to bed! Someone tell me it doesn't make a difference lol!


----------



## Child2Hold

Kellya009 said:


> Do you guys elevate your hips after bd? Lol I always did when TTC dd. I'm doing it now but I'm too tired and want to just go to bed! Someone tell me it doesn't make a difference lol!

It doesn't matter. Women get pregnant being on top.


----------



## Babylove100

I never did this cycle when I got a bfp so I don't think it matters a whole deal, there's no stopping the little fellas if they want to get to the egg whatever you do :haha: might try it this cycle anyway, just for fun!


----------



## Babylove100

Af arrived today!! Glad that cycle is done with now! What a rollercoaster :wacko:

Anyway, looks like I was pretty spot on and if my cycle is normal I'll be due af on 14th feb! Fx ladies! :dust: :dust:


----------



## stephg83

Well I thought I wouldn't be testing till Feb 13-14 but I'm now testing in 12 days time.... Xx fx


----------



## aley28

stephg83 said:


> Well I thought I wouldn't be testing till Feb 13-14 but I'm now testing in 12 days time.... Xx fx

Oooh, good luck!! On to the fun and excitement of the 2ww! :winkwink:


----------



## aley28

aidensmomma, any news on your HPT this morning??


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi there!
I am with you :) AF due on Jan 31st. Hoping the :witch: doesn't show up....again!


----------



## stephg83

Good luck trying4first1.. FX for you hunni.... I hope the witch stays away for us both x


----------



## aley28

Trying4first1 said:


> Hi there!
> I am with you :) AF due on Jan 31st. Hoping the :witch: doesn't show up....again!

I'll put you down for the 1st then?
Good luck!! :dust:
How long have you been trying for??


----------



## startd

How is the pre-o time going for everyone?

It is very hot and humid here, and everyone is getting back into work properly after the Christmas break.


----------



## aley28

I think I'm gearing up to ovulate within the next week! :happydance: I'm even having slight cramps way low down today, but no EWCM yet! My BBT is doing all sorts of weird things... up and down. It was MUCH higher today than is usual pre-O for me, but I think I was sorta restless this morning? I was having weird dreams. :haha:


----------



## Kellya009

Still neg opks for me. FF says o tomorrow based on last months cycle but no way. No fertile signs. Will be a few days at least. I'm feeling nauseous today though. Don't know if that has to do with my cycle, I rarely feel nauseated except when pregnant. So weird. My AF was definitely a period and not IB so I can't be pregnant.


----------



## Desiree1694

I hope I can join I'm going to be testing on Feb 14th this is the first time using opks fx :dust:


----------



## Alexis1986

Kellya009 said:


> Still neg opks for me. FF says o tomorrow based on last months cycle but no way. No fertile signs. Will be a few days at least. I'm feeling nauseous today though. Don't know if that has to do with my cycle, I rarely feel nauseated except when pregnant. So weird. My AF was definitely a period and not IB so I can't be pregnant.

I'm supposed to (0) tomorrow as well or the next day, according to my tracker app. But DH and I are bd everyday this week! Good luck to you


----------



## aley28

Desiree1694 said:


> I hope I can join I'm going to be testing on Feb 14th this is the first time using opks fx :dust:

Welcome! :wave: I've added you for the 14th! Good luck with the OPKs and sending bunches of baby :dust: your way! 
:happydance:


----------



## aley28

kellya, are you coming down with something? That could explain some nausea? :wacko: FX'd you're not though!


----------



## Kellya009

I ate poorly today but normally I just get a tummy ache and not queasy. So it might be a bug. Nausea is the worst!!


----------



## drjo718

Hi all! :wave: I'm not going to have a chance to test in January, so I'll add my name to the Feb list. I'm expected to ovulate later this week (currently CD17), so let's say I'll test Feb 5? That's an approximation.


----------



## Babylove100

Good luck drjo! 

AFM - cd2 and feeling a bit down today *sigh*. Got the doctors tonight to explain what happened. Really don't wanna go and would much rather just bury my head in the sand :-(


----------



## aley28

Gotcha down, drjo! I hope you ovulate soon -- the wait is a PITA, isn't it?!

Babylove - :hugs:


----------



## skypink.mommy

Hello everyone! I am at 1dpo almost 2 ! Hopeful but trying not to get my hopes up at the same time ...I'll probably test January 31 or February 1st ! :dust: to all!


----------



## Kitkatkut

Hello ladies,

May I join you?.. I ll be testing 14th of Feb. Hoping we all have better luck this month!


----------



## Ckelly79

Good luck ladies xx
Baby love I was the same when they wanted to see me. It did help though the doc was really informative. Thinking of u xx


----------



## aley28

Welcome skypink.mommy and kitkatkut!! I've got you both added to the list, I hope this is your luck cycle!!! :dust:


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi aley28

We have been trying for 6 months now so not too long. However I had an early MC/CP at 5wk 2d back in December, so this is my second cycle trying to conceive since. I don't have much hope this month as we only DTD 1-2 days and 4days before suspected OV as DH wasn't in the mood (neither was I tbh). We were going to take a break this month, but here I am again in the dreaded tww! How long have you being tic? 
Yes you can put me down for the first please :) However, I may not test until I am a week late due to what happened last time. Will see what happens. 

Wishing you a :bfp: very soon!:flower:


----------



## aley28

I'm sorry for your loss, Trying! :hugs: I hope you get your rainbow soon!! 

We've been TTC since November! This is my 3rd cycle. Both my sons took about 9 months to conceive (though it was very laid-back), so I'm expecting it to take several more months this time! That seems to help me cope with the disappointment each time AF arrives. :)


----------



## samsam23

Hi I was wondering if I could join. I'm suppose to test the 19th.


----------



## Alexis1986

This is my second cycle... At 100 mg of clomid. We have been trying for 7 years and then I buckled down to trying fertility pills when it was finely confermed that I have pcos and have never ovulated. But he was tested and his swimmers are fine. Trying not to get my hopes up and being positive, something I say to myself every day.... Why is this so hard?


----------



## aley28

I've added you, samsam!! Good luck this cycle! :dust:

Alexis - that's rough :nope: Even late/irregular ovulation is better than NO ovulation! I truly hope that Clomid helps you O, and quickly conceive! 7 years is a long time to wait :hugs:


----------



## Kellya009

Babylove hugs. I know how you feel. I didn't tell my dr about my mc but I'm hoping the hospital sent her my records when I came in for me bleeding or my next appointment for my dd will be very awkward. 


AFM, still no O signs. I had a bit of spotting today too &#128534;. So annoying. I really hope I O this week!! Only CD12 so still a bit of time :)


----------



## remres34

Hi, my husband and I are ntnp #4. I am on cycle day 15. I am pretty sure I ov on cd 8 or 9, just based on my usual symptoms. late last week I felt twinges in my left and right sides. Since Saturday I have been getting a lot of CM that is white and stretchy. My breasts also feel crazy full, areolas look darker, more pronounced veins and some aches as well. I don't think I will start testing until at least Jan 31st.
Good luck to everyone else


----------



## Babylove100

Thank you :hugs:

So the doctor has made a note in my file so I'm glad there's at least a record of it!

Onwards and upwards now though and praying feb brings better luck! 

Fx ladies, let's hope we see lots of sticky bfps very soon!!!x


----------



## aley28

Symptoms sound promising remres!! :dust:


----------



## remres34

aley28 said:


> Symptoms sound promising remres!! :dust:

Thankyou! I have also been getting a lot of gas pains. lol


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you aley28. I think the laid- back option is the best as I have found that 'being all systems go' during the fertile window can be very wearing and dtd can begin to feel like a chore. I am thinking that it is better for it to take longer but keep your sanity at the same time :) Will see how the next few months go. I am hoping that this new relaxed approach works :wink wink:. Less than 2 weeks until the :witch: is due now, so not too long!
I really hope that you get your :bfp: soon! :hugs:


----------



## coucou11

Hi all - I'd love to join! I am on CD3 today and depending on when I O, will likely be testing around Feb 14. This is my third cycle after an MC at about 12 weeks in November. I also have a daughter, who turns 3 tomorrow!

Good luck to everyone this month and baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Kellya009

Welcome coucou. Similar here, mc in October, 2nd cycle trying. Here's to our february BFPs and our October rainbows xx. 

Happy birthday to your dd!! Did it take long to conceive her? Are you having a big party?


----------



## Alexis1986

Today is cd13 and I'm feeling so irritable and tired, not exactly sure why maybe its just cuz there's a new moon tomorrow...lol hate feeling bitchy poor hubby doesn't know what to do.....


----------



## coucou11

Thanks Kelly! And so sorry for your loss in Oct. 

It didn't take long to conceive our daughter (basically it was our second cycle trying after going off BC). Nor did it take long to conceive my pregnancy that ended in mc (again, second cycle after going off bc). So I'm hopeful it won't take long this time either! We'll see.

No big party this year, we did some fun stuff with the family. We just can't get our act together haha! Next year maybe. 

Good luck to you this cycle! I would love to get our October rainbows!!


----------



## aley28

Trying4first1 - TTC sex is definitely not as fun. If DH wasn't feeling like he's "getting too old for having babies", I'd probably stick to NTNP, just because the spontaneous sex is far more enjoyable! But instead I feel a bit pressured to get pregnant ASAP :dohh:

coucou11 - I've got you added! Sorry for your Nov loss :hugs:
And happy birthday to your daughter!! :cloud9: I love birthdays for kids, and age 3 or 4 is when it starts getting fun for the kid too, as at least my kids started to realize that we were celebrating them!

Alexis - I think Clomid can cause the mood swings? I feel like I read that somewhere once, I hope I'm not just making it up! Either way - I hate feeling bitchy too! Oh, the things our DHs put up with... :haha: (good thing they love us...)


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome to all newbies xx 
Baby dust to all.
I currently ntnp completely chilled out this cycle. 
Fx for all xx


----------



## Babylove100

Hello to all the newbies :hi:

Cd3 today, hope my opks turn up soon I'm getting poas withdrawal!!!

Good luck everyone!x


----------



## Juliet11

Hi all! I'm testing 2/2. Been trying since last April, hoping it'll work out this time!!!

Baby dust !!!!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Good afternoon ladies I'll be testing on the 7th February the day before af is due don't think I can handle the tww with all the bfns I had this month lol good luck to everyone who's waiting x


----------



## remres34

Good morning ladies!! My AF should be due Feb 1-3. I have a 28-30 day cycle. I will most likely test Jan 31. I am nervous! I already have 3 kids and we were ntnp for #4. I still have heavy breast with lots of veins. They sore a bit too. I also have toms of EWCM. 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Kellya009

Still waiting to ovulate here ;)


----------



## aley28

Ckelly, are you enjoying the relaxed approach this month??

Babylove, I hope your OPKs turn up soon so you can feed your POAS addiction :rofl: :rofl:

Juliet11 and Butterfly2015, I've got you added!! Baby :dust: to all!

remres, sounds like you are ovulating!! Better get to BDing :winkwink:


AFM, I'm waiting to ovulate too!! Cervix is fingertip open, so not quite "ovulation open" yet. CM is lotiony yet slightly stretchy. So not QUITE there, but I think I'm getting close! My fingers are still crossed for ovulation around CD18 this month!
Oh, and my temps are not anywhere near as stable this month as they usually are. I usually have such a pretty chart, with temps that stay in about a .2&#730;F range before ovulation and then jump up .8&#730;F after ovulation, and then I quit temping after 5DPO! This month they are up and down, and I don't know why. Possibly because my toddler has been crawling into bed with me around 2 or 3am and disrupting my sleep with his wiggling?? Even when my husband is on nights, the kid has to sleep practically ON TOP OF ME, instead of sleeping on the other half of the KING SIZED BED. :haha:


----------



## Mari30me

Hi ladies!! Can I join? I will be testing Jan 31. I know its not Feb, but almost!! My hubby any I have 3 kids and have been ntnp #4. Been getting possible few symptoms since last week. Lots of EWCM, heavy breasts with crazy veins and sometimes they hurt a bit. Also been crazy hungry! lol

How is everyone else today?


----------



## DHBH0930

Ready for AF to go away! Still a good 2 weeks till O, had to order some more OPKs, should get here in time. Going to try not buying hpts this time. I have short LP so I should be able to handle the wait. The disappointment isn't the main problem. I hate that I'm spending so much money on them! If no AF on 11 dpo then I can go buy some tests :flower:

Also orderes some progesterone cream for my short LP, and will continue Bcomplex. 

DD was conceived on cycle #4, so hope #4 is lucky again!


----------



## Babylove100

Woohoo my opks arrived!! Quite a strong line for cd3 too! I'd love to O earlier than cd16-18 this cycle for sure!! Ps I am a poasaholic and have been known to poaOPK when in af just for fun!! But not had one this strong this early yet so fx!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## aley28

Mari30me, of course you can join! End of January is close enough to February for me :winkwink: I've added you! Good luck this cycle! And baby #4 -- does that scare you?? We are going for #3, and I'm totally scared! :haha:

DHBH - I hate wasting money just for BFNs too! Yet I still test early? I must be dumb :rofl: I don't use cheapy tests either, hoping that my frugal side will take over and say, "NO TESTING GIRLY, YOU GOTTA SAVE THESE FOR 12DPO AT LEAST!" But no...
FXd for lucky cycle #4!


----------



## aley28

Babylove - LOL. You really ARE a POAS-aholic! Do they make support groups for that? :rofl:


----------



## Mari30me

aley28 said:


> Mari30me, of course you can join! End of January is close enough to February for me :winkwink: I've added you! Good luck this cycle! And baby #4 -- does that scare you?? We are going for #3, and I'm totally scared! :haha:
> 
> DHBH - I hate wasting money just for BFNs too! Yet I still test early? I must be dumb :rofl: I don't use cheapy tests either, hoping that my frugal side will take over and say, "NO TESTING GIRLY, YOU GOTTA SAVE THESE FOR 12DPO AT LEAST!" But no...
> FXd for lucky cycle #4!

Thanks! Yes, baby #4 does scare me a bit. lol I definitely have my hands full with 3. They are ages 6 1/2, 4 1/2 and almost 3. But for some reason my hubby and I feel we wouldn't mind one more:) Hope you OV soon!!


----------



## Kellya009

4 is a great amount of kids to have Mari! My hubby is the youngest of 4 and it's such a nice family dynamic. Fun and busy!! 

AFM my OPK was significantly darker today! Definitely not positive yet, but may be in a few days. And my previous ones have almost been blank so happy with this one!


----------



## Kellya009

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h185/reiko_caps/229F79FE-7456-4F4A-A595-349E44B99143.jpg
Top is cd 9, bottom cd 13. So excited to see them actually getting darker... Didn't happen last month :O


----------



## Trying4first1

Counting down the days here! 2dpo now, just want to know now!! I hate the ttw!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Trying4first1

Wow! definitely getting there kellya009!! Mine never build up gradually. I normally have nothing, a dark positive the next day, then nothing the day after! However this month I had the dark positive then the next day it was there, but lighter :D


----------



## Kellya009

I think I'll test twice a day from now on to make sure I catch the surge. Apparently if you only test once a day it's possible to miss it!!


----------



## coucou11

Hi all! So excited for those of you getting ready to O and in the TWW!! It's torture but it's also an exciting time becuase you could be pregnant, yay!

AFM CD4 here, AF is tapering off. I usually O around CD16 so I have some time to wait. Might try SMEP this month, it worked when we conceived our daughter. Also it's weird, FF usually pins ovulation for me the same day as my positive OPK (this has happened pretty much every time I have use OPKs) so I have to be already well into BDing when I get that positive.

DHBH my LPs are short too (usually 9days, but this last one was 11) so I am going to try and avoid POAS this time too, at least until 13 DPO. I don't know if I can do it!!

Babylove I think you and I are on the same CD. What day do you usually ovulate?

Kelly - it's definitely possible to miss the surge, although the more cycles you use opks the better you will know how your surge works. For me, I usually get lighter ones for a while, then one day at 2pm (when I usually test) it will be darker, then around 7pm itwill be positive. So I watch for it getting darker then test again. Good luck!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi ladies!

It's been a while. Had to take a little break from BnB - a little for my mental health, but mostly to spend time with OH on his days off from work. :)

I have some catching up to do, and will be trying to do so tonight. :thumbup:

AFM- I've had a crazy long cycle since December and I think I may have just now (on January 18) ovulated. There's been so much confusion and frustration this cycle and I fully expected to be on cycle 2 already, but that just isn't how this is working out for me. :dohh: So I will still be on cycle 1 when I test February 1st (two months after my last AF :growlmad: ) But I'll still get to be with you ladies and testing in February :) 

So could you please move me to testing February 1st? :flower:


----------



## enmaree

AF just arrived today, so I'm looking forward to February! I am going to try to not test unless I miss my period next month, so February 16 will hopefully be my testing day!


----------



## ASmith628

I will be testing on January 29th! :) This is our first month ttc. My husband and I have been married for 7 months and are excited to try for our first child!


----------



## aley28

Kellya, I know nothing about OPKs as I don't use them, but it seems like you are working up to your surge?? FXd!

Trying4first1, the 2ww sucks, right?! :wacko: I hope it passes easily for you!

aidensmomma, I switched your date! That's a long cycle!

enmaree and ASmith, I've added both of you! :dust:


----------



## Child2Hold

I missed O date. Somehow past 2 cycles I'm ovulating right after AF. Could you switch me to cheerleader?


----------



## drjo718

I officially get to test next month! Just had a positive opk and I had three follicles ripening on Sunday. I'm hoping they all release so I have more chances. :)


----------



## Babylove100

Brilliant news drjo!! Fx for you :happydance:


----------



## aley28

Child2Hold, sure, I'll switch you to cheerleader! Sorry you've missed O though -- you must be having incredibly short cycles? :hugs: That must be frustrating!

drjo, exciting!!! Will you know if they all release?

AFM, my temp was high again this morning, but I'm running a low grade fever today (and was yesterday too), so I think that must be the reason. :shrug: I hope I'm not getting sick :growlmad:
Cervix is open, EWCM should be showing up soon, I hope... :happydance:


----------



## Child2Hold

Thanks Aley. Incredibly short for me. 21 and 23 day cycles for these past two.


----------



## drjo718

aley28 said:


> drjo, exciting!!! Will you know if they all release?

probably not, as I'm not having another ultrasound since I had the positive opk. I'm hoping since they were all above 10mm that they'll all go.


----------



## Child2Hold

drjo - fingers and everything crossed for you


----------



## Marissale

Hi all! Can I be added? I'm testing early Feb and I'm on dpo2 as of today.
DH and I were NTNP for 8 months but this will be our first month TTC officially! We BD during O and my peak so FX that we caught the egg and I miraculously am lucky enough to conceive on our first cycle :flower:


----------



## aley28

Child2Hold, that's way short! I hope you ovulate a bit later next cycle so you can get half a chance at fertilizing the egg! :wacko:

drjo - I'm feeling super hopeful for you this cycle! :happydance:

Marissale, I've added you!! Good luck with this 2ww, much baby :dust:!! Is this your first baby??


----------



## Kellya009

Well my OPK was a lot lighter today but I wasn't able to take it at the same time as yesterday because I was working. So I took it about 5 hrs later. Still hoping to see a nice dark one this week!! Started to have a tiny tiny bit of ewcm today I think. A very small amount but hopefully building up in the next few days!!


----------



## Kellya009

Oh and I think I'll change my testing date to feb 5th please :). Since I'm Oing later than I thought. I'm guessing that will be 13-14 dpo.


----------



## aley28

I've gotcha switched, Kellya!! :thumbup: FX'd you O soon!


----------



## Marissale

aley28 - Yes! We're TTC #1 and on our first cycle so I'm very new to all of this. I've stalked the forums a bit during NTNP but never have I been able to join a 2 ww so this is exciting :)


----------



## coucou11

Hi all!

Oh man I am in TWW anticipation. Who would have thought I would be excited to get into the TWW? But waiting to O is such a tease... I'll start monitoring my CM today and at least that will give me something to do.

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Mari30me

Hey everyone. I am starting to get a metallic taste in my mouth and been feeling nauseous since yesterday morning. I am really hoping that is a good sign!


----------



## Alexis1986

Sorry been MIA had an asthma attack kinda scared me cuz I didn't know I was asthmatic. But I am ok now, had slight pain in my left overy area yesterday so I'm hoping I was ovulating, also had some sticky ECM! Hoping that's a good sign. But still BD - ing until Monday for good measure, once a day every day ;)


----------



## aley28

Marissale - I hope you conceive very quickly, before the excitement of TTC wears off! Its best if you can enjoy the baby making! :happydance: :dust:

coucou - waiting to O is such a tease! :haha: I much prefer the 2ww, because at least you can symptom spot and wonder if everything you feel means pregnancy or not? :haha:

Mari30me - Metallic taste sounds encouraging, as does the nausea!! Fingers crossed! :dust:

Alexis - Oh no! I'm sorry about the asthma attack, that would be scary! But bring on ovulation!! :happydance:


AFM! Today I got that CM that is egg white-stretchy, but still the lotiony/cloudy color. I still count it as lotiony CM, EWCM should show up tomorrow I hope! Starting to think I won't really O very much earlier than usual, but whatever :haha:

Funny story, just for laughs! Today one of our dogs jumped into DH's lap when he was on the couch and stomped right on his balls. We have 50+lb dogs, so that must be quite painful. DH says, "Ohhh, ohh, you're on my BOYS!"
I raise an eyebrow at him and say, "Honey... you're supposed to be trying to make GIRLS in there." :haha: He smirked. We have a friendly bet going ... he thinks baby 3 will be another boy, I'm convinced it'll be a girl. :haha:


----------



## Kellya009

Coucou I know!! I'm still waiting too and it's driving me nuts!!

Mari I remember the metallic taste!! Testing in a few days??


----------



## Babylove100

Cd 6 here. Patiently waiting for O! It's soooooo boring!!!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Babylove100 said:


> Cd 6 here. Patiently waiting for O! It's soooooo boring!!!!

Same here, CD 7 O for me isn't till CD16 or so, so still a ways to go! I prefer the TWW over waiting to O, super boring!:coffee:


----------



## Babylove100

I usually O around cd 16 as well so we're pretty much cycle buddies! Every cycle I convince myself I'll O sooner but I never do haha!! Much prefer the tww!!


----------



## Mari30me

Alexis1986 said:


> Sorry been MIA had an asthma attack kinda scared me cuz I didn't know I was asthmatic. But I am ok now, had slight pain in my left overy area yesterday so I'm hoping I was ovulating, also had some sticky ECM! Hoping that's a good sign. But still BD - ing until Monday for good measure, once a day every day ;)

Sorry for your asthma attack. Glad you are ok now:)

Good luck with the Bd'ing!! Fx'd:)


----------



## Mari30me

aley28 said:


> Marissale - I hope you conceive very quickly, before the excitement of TTC wears off! Its best if you can enjoy the baby making! :happydance: :dust:
> 
> coucou - waiting to O is such a tease! :haha: I much prefer the 2ww, because at least you can symptom spot and wonder if everything you feel means pregnancy or not? :haha:
> 
> Mari30me - Metallic taste sounds encouraging, as does the nausea!! Fingers crossed! :dust:
> 
> Alexis - Oh no! I'm sorry about the asthma attack, that would be scary! But bring on ovulation!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> AFM! Today I got that CM that is egg white-stretchy, but still the lotiony/cloudy color. I still count it as lotiony CM, EWCM should show up tomorrow I hope! Starting to think I won't really O very much earlier than usual, but whatever :haha:
> 
> Funny story, just for laughs! Today one of our dogs jumped into DH's lap when he was on the couch and stomped right on his balls. We have 50+lb dogs, so that must be quite painful. DH says, "Ohhh, ohh, you're on my BOYS!"
> I raise an eyebrow at him and say, "Honey... you're supposed to be trying to make GIRLS in there." :haha: He smirked. We have a friendly bet going ... he thinks baby 3 will be another boy, I'm convinced it'll be a girl. :haha:

Thanks, I am hoping the metallic taste in my mouth is a good sign too!

That's so funny about your dog and what DH said! haha Sending baby girl dust your way!!! :)


----------



## Trying4first1

5dpo today! So glad that the TWW is slowly getting nearer to the end :happydance:


----------



## mrsverhey

Testing February 1st


----------



## Babylove100

Trying4first1 said:


> 5dpo today! So glad that the TWW is slowly getting nearer to the end :happydance:

Yay!!! Fx trying!!x


----------



## aley28

mrsverhey, I've got you added!!

I'm busy today watching my 2 youngest nieces, so I have hardly had a chance to get on the computer!! :haha: I hope everybody's 'ovulation wait' or 2ww is going well, though! Ovulation wait seems never-ending over here. :roll:


----------



## Juliet11

my 2ww is going soooo slow. despite running around with 2 kiddos all day (haha)

we are planning to move in 2 months, so I think i should start packing some stuff, that'll keep me extra busy right?????

what is everyone else's tricks to making the 2ww not drag on so long???


----------



## Marissale

I'm 4dpo and the days have been inching by since before O. First I was waiting for O now I'm waiting to test! I think its also too early to symptom spot for me so that keeps my mind on other things and it helps haha

can implantation occur as early as 5dpo? i think i read that somewhere


----------



## aidensxmomma

Just a quick check in from me as I'm supposed to be working on college homework :haha:

5dpo today and the tww hasn't been bothering me as much as I thought it would. It seems to be going by pretty quickly, which is definitely a good thing. I ordered OPKs for next cycle, although I'm still hoping I won't even need them. :haha:

Especially with this cycle, I prefer the tww over the wait to O. I think the tww is so much easier because I know about how long it is and I can symptom spot. But the wait to O isn't very regular for me, so it just feels like it drags on and on forever.


----------



## Alexis1986

Thanks girls! Today since don't know when or if I ovulate, my boobs kinda are sore on the outer area, not my nipples, and it kinda tingled for a few sec but I think I may have just thought about and it's all in my head. Little Tibet bit- had chineese and my fortune cookie said " many doors will be opening in all aspects of your life" gosh I hope so ;)


----------



## penelopejones

CD11 here. I usually O around CD16-18, so I still have a few days to late. Sometimes DH and I started BDing around now, only we run out of steam by the time it gets closer to O. We usually manage 5 times or so around O date but that approach hasn't been working. 

Does anyone else have a timeline or plan? It's hard for us because DH often works 12 hour days and gets home too tired to BD.


----------



## Kellya009

We have been doing BD every other day for 8 days now, so 4 times including tonight. I still haven't had a positive OPK though! But my cm is getting more watery so that's a good sign. I thought I would have o'd yesterday or today but it might still be a few days!! I'm cd 16 today. I was hoping this was O week but I will settle for next week over not at all!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

penelopejones said:


> CD11 here. I usually O around CD16-18, so I still have a few days to late. Sometimes DH and I started BDing around now, only we run out of steam by the time it gets closer to O. We usually manage 5 times or so around O date but that approach hasn't been working.
> 
> Does anyone else have a timeline or plan? It's hard for us because DH often works 12 hour days and gets home too tired to BD.

I didn't for this first cycle, but for my next cycle, we plan on BD every other day from cd10 or cd15...essentially, once I feel like I'm getting close to my fertile time, we'll BD every other day, every day if we can. I'm getting OPKs for next cycle, so that should make it a little easier to time it so we don't get worn out. :haha:

Like you DH, my OH also works 12 hour shifts, which does make it really difficult sometimes because he's tired and just wants to lay around and do nothing after working all night. I completely understand, it just makes it difficult to get all the BD in that I want. He also doesn't seem to understand the importance of timing it right. We got into a small argument last week because I was having fertile cm, and he wasn't really in the mood to BD so he told me he would just make it up to me the next day. :dohh: We had to have a long discussion about how it doesn't work like that and I'm only fertile for so long each cycle. :haha:


----------



## Babylove100

Aidensxmomma - I had to have the exact same conversation with DH. Men just don't get it sometimes!! I think he's got it now tho, he often asks so is tonight for fun or demand :rofl:

Cd7 today, seriously, this feels like the slowest cycle ever! Just want it to hurry up already!!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Aidensxmomma: I know what you mean, had to have the same talk with DH last cycle too. I told him we aren't going to skip a whole cycle just cuz you aren't "in the mood". Like I can just decide to ovulate in a few days or next week or something :haha: if only we had so much control over it!


----------



## MrsLux

19th for me please.OPK and SMEP is on this months agenda!!!


----------



## aley28

Penelopejones - My libido is really not up to snuff these days, so I have to really force myself on the sex front sometimes. :growlmad: So I TRY to keep sex at about 2x a week in the infertile stage after AF, just in case. And then as soon as I start seeing CM change from creamy to EW (I get a couple days of stringy creamy CM before it turns to EWCM), I aim for every other day, every day if possible... every 3rd day if everything is working against us. My DH works 12 hours days too, but he's ALWAYS up for sex... its just hard to find time with his schedule. :shrug:


MrsLux - I've gotcha put down! Good luck with this cycle! :dust:

AFM, no O yet. Not even any EWCM yet. :growlmad: I'm CD17, so getting impatient! Starting to think its going to be another 40 day cycle. Ugh.... Trying to get my libido to wake up!! This would be so much easier if I had more than the FAINTEST interest in sex! :rofl:


----------



## DiabeticMommy

Well, me and DH are officially in our first 2WW!!!

I've been using opks and I'm glad that I have, cos I could have easily missed it. Yesterday Evening I had barely anything on the test, this morning I had a strong positive and this evening, nothing. 

I had been taking evening primrose oil as I had heard that it improves cm, but can honestly say that it didn't help me one bit, I will not be using it again. 

We've had plenty of baby dances, so hopefully, we've caught that little eggy! 

Here's hoping that I can keep my sanity on the run up to the 8th, I would love to have a February love bug to surprise DH with for Valentine's Day!!! 

Aidensxmomma: I love the whole 'I'll do it in the morning' attitude...not! It's like they think we're asking them to do the dishes or something! I'm glad that DH hasn't needed much temptation, but it's such a short window to get it right. Hopefully now your DPs have had it explained to them, they'll understand, though the whole 'conception' subject is like a bottomless pit of information! 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## aley28

Woohoo, diabeticmommy!! :happydance: I hope you caught that egg!! :spermy:


----------



## Kellya009

I'm having such a hard time deciphering my cm from
Hubby's semen making its way out the next day. I'm pretty sure I haven't had any fertile cm yet though. Waiting waiting waiting... O better show up soon &#128544;


----------



## Juliet11

ugh i dont want to symptom spot, cause i am on fertility meds and maybe thats whats going on, but my boobs are so randomly sore!!! too soon though, right?! i am 2 days past a 5 day transfer, so basically i'm 7 dpo.


----------



## Butterfly2015

Good afternoon everyone going by my bbt, cm, cp and opks Im pretty sure I od on the 20th I had my pos opk on the 19th good cm and my temp jumped on 21st from 36.6 to 37.8 feeling very crampy yesterday and today but negative opks since 21st I can't stand the tww anyone think I should test a little earlier then the 7th lol x


----------



## aley28

Kellya, I struggle with that too. I hear you can put it in water. CM will stay globbed together, and semen will dissolve in the water. I've not tried this though -- I generally just try to check it right before we have sex again, if we're DTD 2 days in a row. :wacko:

Juliett, symptoms can start appearing at 7DPO! Just depends when implantation might have happened! Fingers crossed!!!

Butterfly, you'd be 14DPO on February 4th - should be late enough to test then?


----------



## Alexis1986

Only slight boob soreness yesterday and lite cramping..... Very tired yesterday slept like a baby. ;) but also I'm having dreams I am preggers but I'm wondering if it's just a cruel dream joke or if it means something?


----------



## Butterfly2015

February 4th it is then lol I'm so excited


----------



## Kellya009

I'm starting to get worried... 9 days till my period if I have another 26 day cycle. And no sign of O yet!?! If I do actually o it will be so late in my cycle and my LP will be really short! Maybe my cycle will be a bit longer this time though... After finishing BF my dd it took 3 cycles to get back to normal and this is my 2nd post mc so maybe this one will be a few days longer. I won't be so upset if I don't ovulate, at least it's like we didn't have a chance. If I was ovulating and we still didn't get pregnant I would be frustrated.


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi,

I should be testing Fri 6th Feb. I will test before, usually from about 7DPO lol but shouldnt get a positive until feb. Im currently 2DPO x


----------



## DiabeticMommy

aley28 said:


> Woohoo, diabeticmommy!! :happydance: I hope you caught that egg!! :spermy:


Thanks Aley28 :hugs:

I hope that all your symptoms are pointing you to something wonderful Alexis1986! I remember with my first, my main symptom was the tiredness, falling asleep on the train home from work and I'd be completely gone, not just dozing! Oops! :dohh: 

I wish that there was a definite sign to tell is whether it's happened or not, like a light in your belly button or something just pings on when you've conceived rather than waiting for 2weeks to take a test, which might not tell you anything at all, so then you have to wait until AF rears her ugly head. But then I'm not the most patient person, so then that would take too long! Hahaha!

Then there's the fact that all the symptoms we do know about are symptoms of EVERY other medical problem out there, not to mention AF symptoms, that's just cruel in my book, god is definitely a bloke! 

I hope that you ovulate soon kellya009. :hugs:

I didn't know that about the difference in semen and cm in water, that might be worth a try next cycle, if we're still here.


----------



## Alexis1986

Kellya009 said:


> I'm starting to get worried... 9 days till my period if I have another 26 day cycle. And no sign of O yet!?! If I do actually o it will be so late in my cycle and my LP will be really short! Maybe my cycle will be a bit longer this time though... After finishing BF my dd it took 3 cycles to get back to normal and this is my 2nd post mc so maybe this one will be a few days longer. I won't be so upset if I don't ovulate, at least it's like we didn't have a chance. If I was ovulating and we still didn't get pregnant I would be frustrated.

I hope you ovulate soon, as I am not sure if I did or didn't, it's really confusing to me, I hope we both do and we both get preggers, but the wait time is killing me, as I'm sure it is you too, wishing you the best of luck


----------



## aley28

Alexis, those symptoms seem promising!! Not sure about the dreams - I had like 15 dreams last cycle about getting BFPs, and clearly they were untrue :haha:

Kellya, I hope you O soon!! Will you see a doc if you skip ovulation again this cycle?

youngmam, I've got you down for the 6th! Testing from 7DPO... POAS addict, huh? :haha:


AFM, I'm starting to suspect I won't O this cycle. My temps have been CRAZY (and they are usually so very very steady :growlmad:) and my CM is getting LESS fertile now, which can't be good?! My cycles are long, but usually still follow a very typical pattern. Grr. But I guess time will tell. Its not "too late" for me yet... I usually ovulate on CD21 or 22 and last month it wasn't until the 25th... so there's still time. I guess. Ugh. Just frustrating... I hate long cycles. I'm super frustrated with my body lately!!


----------



## youngmamttc

Oh i hope your temps start going up! So frustrating waiting to O when you have erratic cycles. Mine are the same


----------



## Kellya009

Aley Im not sure if I'll see my doc! I know she probably won't do anything as I've only had 2 cycles since my mc. She's a very natural dr and I doubt she would see the urgency in me getting pregnant. Just wait the year out and see what happens I'm sure will be her approach.


----------



## Butterfly2015

Anyone here suffer from mittelschmerz by any chance?


----------



## youngmamttc

Butterfly2015 said:


> Anyone here suffer from mittelschmerz by any chance?

I do the months i take clomid. Horrible pain but always a good sign :flower:


----------



## drjo718

Butterfly2015 said:


> Anyone here suffer from mittelschmerz by any chance?

I did this cycle. On femara and had 3 mature follicles. Have never had it before though.


----------



## Emiloo

Please can you change my date from 10th to 6th please, I have O'd already!! 1dpo woop woop! Hoping I can last til 12dpo


----------



## FallBabe

Hello! I'm 2 dpo now, planning on testing Feb 3.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## DHBH0930

So this has happened a few times now. AF gone CD5 or 6, then around CD 8 or 9 I've had some spotting and light bleeding (just barely more than spotting but enough to get a few drops on my underwear... also some mild cramping. AF was completely gone for a day or two before this happens. someone in another thread said maybe polyps or fibroids. Anyone else have any thoughts? The rest of my cycle is normal, no more random bleeding, but still concerns me that I'm getting bleeding so late in my cycle. Gonna make a doctor appointment, but curious if anyone had this happen and we're still able to concieve?

Cd 10 today, starting opks and bding every other day.


----------



## Brandy_R

Hi ladies! Today is my first 1dpo EVER!! I'm SOOO excited! I was told to test on the 19th of feb. I had the ovidrel shot but does that seem like a long time? If it's normal can you please put mendon for the 19th? Just seems like a long time to wait even with the ovidrel


----------



## aley28

Kellya, I really hope you ovulate and get preggo so you don't have to worry about waiting a year!! :flower:

Butterfly, I had to google what mittelschmerz is :rofl: but I get it some cycles. Not often. Most cycles I can't feel any cramping or anything at ovulation, but I've had a couple of cycles where I double over from it! :shrug: During those cycles, I just told myself that its ovulation and that it'll be over soon? Only lasted like 1 day, if I remember right!

Emiloo, gotcha! Yay for ovulating already, BFP :dust: to you!

Welcome FallBabe! I've put you down for Feb 3rd! Good luck this cycle! :dust:

DHBH, I've had extended spotting after AF before, but only once, and not when we were TTC! Its frustrating though, I hope it doesn't interfere with your fertility at all! :flower:

AFM, nothing interesting going on. At all. :haha:


----------



## aley28

Brandy_R, I'll put you down for the 19th! I suppose its that late so that you can be sure its not the shot giving you a BFP?? I don't know anything about that TBH! Good luck - I hope you get your BFP!! :dust:


----------



## Marissale

I'm SO over food right now. I'm thinking that I'm out this month, too. I don't feel tired, I feel restless - I woke up at 3am this morning and didn't go back to bed. I've also been so over food, ever since saturday my stomach has been so ugh. when I drank a cup of coffee on an empty stomach yesterday morning- blegh. Sometimes I forget to snarfle something down first because I'm just like...COFFEEE!! I got really nauseated and almost threw up (I had hotflashes and started shaking). 

I'm just really turned off by food right now, which is strange because before AF I eat like a cow lol.

Still getting the sharp pains but I'm attributing it to gas now, as my stomach is gassy and just generally unpleasent. 

but I have no cramps, not tired, dry CM as usual, bbs not unusually sore - infact they're less sore than normal. I'd be surprised if I got a bfp this cycle. But it's our first trying so I'm looking forward to AF so I can start charting properly :)

I'm 7dpo so it should be here in a week.


----------



## KatieMK

Hi! Can I join in? Cycle 2 TTC. Testing Feb. 20!


----------



## Brandy_R

Thank you! Can you please put me down for the 9th? I would think that 16 days would be good for it to be out of my system. Like I said this is my first time and I don't know how anyone doesn't feel it! My uterus feels like it's going to fall out lol. It's hard to stand up straight and just feels like pulling. Does anyone else get that? I'm starting to think I'm extra sensitive because I have cramps and bloating just from my follicles growing. Might be because I've never had it before too. But I have no egg white cm though


----------



## aley28

Marissale, I'd say that those seem like promising symptoms actually!! Food aversions are not uncommon, even in early pregnancy! So don't lose hope yet! BTW, I used to drink coffee on an empty stomach all the time! :haha: I don't drink it at all anymore though, gives me bad PMS mood swings, so I just avoid it entirely. :shrug:

KatieMK, sure thing! Good luck this cycle! :dust:

Brandy_R, the 9th it is! Are you ovulating? That sounds like a rough go! Hope it passes soon!


----------



## Juliet11

Yay so many February testers!!!!!!!! I hope this is a lucky thread!!!!


----------



## coucou11

DHBH that happens to me! So annoying. I haven't heard anything about fibroids etc but worth mentioning to your doctor. I was going to look up whether its related to low progesterone since I'm already concerned about that but I haven't yet. I will let you know what I find.

Kelly any sign of O?

Aley I hope you O this cycle! I hate it when my temps don't follow a pattern, they have been so weird since the mc and it's bugging me. 

CD10 here - hoping to start SMEP today! I know it's supposed to be CD8 but I usually O on CD16 so I pushed it back two days because I don't think hubby and I can handle that long, lol. Also of course I've come down with a cold but don't want to take any antihistamines for fear of reducing my cm. Oh the joys of ttc!!


----------



## Kellya009

Still no O here! I'm worn out from smep haha. Hubby's still good to go though lol. Totally dry cm though, not looking positive for o soon :(


----------



## Brandy_R

Yes. I got my smiley (not blinking) yesterday morning. I did my hcg shot sat morning as well. I'm fine when I sit down but walking and any pressure is uncomfortable. It just feels like pulling or something. Hard to explain but it has definitely moved down compared to where I felt it when the follicles were growing. Have you ever heard of anyone feeling all that? I'm just relaxing today and hope it will feel better tomorrow


----------



## Ckelly79

Hello ladies sorry been away for a bit to clear my head and relax this cycle.... Yea right lol 2 dpo for me today and going to try to just relax :/ 
Welcome all new comers and fingers crossed to all on the thread xx


----------



## SilasLove

Hey. Can I join? Cycle #3 CD 2 TTC our third! I'll test around Feb 26.


----------



## Puppy Power

I'd like to join too. Think my test date will be 16th Feb, but that depends on when I ovulate. Will try my best not to symptom spot this time around. Last cycle on 10 DPO I got what I thought was implantation bleeding (pink/brownish discharge) for 2 days, but got my period 14 DPO. 

Fingers crossed February is a good month for us all x


----------



## SilasLove

Puppy Power - Same here nearly! Had spotting 8&9DPO and ended up starting period on 11DPO...&#128547;


----------



## Juliet11

Welcome Silas and puppy!!!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Welcome to everyone who's joined! :flower:

I've been really trying to relax this tww and so far, so good. I'm 8dpo today and have been pretty good about not obsessing. I ordered a bunch of OPKs and HPTs online last week and they are supposed to be arriving tomorrow :happydance: I'm going to start testing soon because I'm super impatient :haha:

FX and lots and lots of :dust: to everyone this cycle!


----------



## Alexis1986

Not sure what's going on, today no soreness boob wise, feeling gassy, moody and negative of my self ( bad day at work) thinking I'm probably out but still hopeful


----------



## aley28

coucou, I was reading that unstable temps before O might indicate stress? I have no idea. I don't feel stressed!! :haha: I'm halfway sure its from the nighttime visits from my 3 year old :wacko: Which is sort of a stress in itself, as I wish he'd sleep in his own bed! He's a terrible bed mate :rofl: Anyway, I hope I start looking fertile soon, I'm super sick of waiting!

Kellya, my DH is all about the every other day sex too! He's down for every day, but I just can't! :rofl: I wish I had half his libido!!! :winkwink: 
I'm in the same boat as you with no sign of O in sight... :cry:

Brandy_R, I've not heard of ovulation pains described like that... generally when I feel them, I just feel tight super low down. Half the time I mistake it for needing a visit to the toilet IYKWIM! :blush:

CKelly, I hope you were able to relax a bit! Fingers crossed that this is your lucky cycle, and that the 2ww is easy on you :hugs:

SilasLove and Puppy Power! I've got both of you added, I hope its a lucky cycle all around!! :dust:

Aidensmomma, I'm excited for people to start testing! I NEED TO SEE SOME PEE STICKS! :rofl:

Alexis, I hope you get a BFP-flavored surprise in the next week or so!!

(Gosh, did I get everyone?! :haha:)

ME... I got all excited earlier because I seemed to be having EWCM. And then I remembered that DH and I :sex: this morning, so... yeah. Not EWCM. :roll: I'm getting impatient!


----------



## Kellya009

It's not like I have long cycles either. If I dont o in the next day or two I've got no chance! Honestly, as badly as I want to be pregnant I know it will happen at the right time for us. I'm frustrated that I've Been wasting these opks though. Next month just temping for me. I'm not consistent enough with the opks to make them worth while. 

Welcome to all the new Feb testers! Only a few days to go before some BFPs show up in here :D


----------



## Babylove100

:hi: to all the new ladies! Good luck!

Cd 10 for me. Hoping I'll O by Monday at the latest! :happydance:


----------



## Child2Hold

:flower: :dust::dust::dust: to everyone!! 

Can AF get here already so I can plan my donations already? :grr:


----------



## Juliet11

Alexis sorry for bad day at work. Hope tomorrow's better. 

Hope people waiting for O get that soon!!!! 

Hoping to tell you all of a BFP on Monday!!!!! Hope hope hope this is our lucky thread


----------



## Butterfly2015

Ok ladies I'm not sure what's going on with me today my mittelschmerz is quite severe I suffer anything from a couple of days to a couple of weeks was woken up with severe pain thought it was my ibs but cramps are to different to be that now I od early this month do you think it could be a second o I have a bit of a phobia of gp's due to a incident a couple of years ago and my surgery is super busy will have to wait up to 2 weeks for an appointment any suggestions or advice would be hugely appreciated


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi aley28 thanks hun.
Baby love not long to the big O.
Juliet 11 fx for BFP.
Good luck to all you ladies. I'm just amazed at how quick this tww has come round again. I'm really relaxed at the moment. Had a few dramas with hubby ex if im honest though took my mind off me :/
Babydust. Xx


----------



## youngmamttc

I have a cold. Im 4dpo and ive woke up with it. Does anyone know if a cold will affect my chances in the TWW?


----------



## mrsverhey

Brandy_R said:


> Yes. I got my smiley (not blinking) yesterday morning. I did my hcg shot sat morning as well. I'm fine when I sit down but walking and any pressure is uncomfortable. It just feels like pulling or something. Hard to explain but it has definitely moved down compared to where I felt it when the follicles were growing. Have you ever heard of anyone feeling all that? I'm just relaxing today and hope it will feel better tomorrow[/QUOT
> 
> This cycle I did chlomid 100 with Ovidrel trigger shot on cd 14 I O'd on CD 16 and felt the very same way!!! I just wanted to die I dont think even with my worst pms of AF have I ever had so much pressure down there and the cramps ughhh it was bad but when I went in for my scan I had O'd all three of my health follies so that would be why it hurt so bad! I have been symptom free for the most part so here is to hoping for a :bfp: so I dont have to go through that again next month! Hope you are doing ok!! :hug::dust:


----------



## DHBH0930

Butterfly: that sounds awful :hugs: hope you feel better soon. I don't have any experience with that, hope you get your answers though! :hugs:

Ckelly: Glad this cycle is going by fast for you, even if it was due to drama :hugs:

Youngmama: I don't believe a cold will affect your chances at all :flower:

AFM: CD11 , doing smep, started yesterday (cd10) with bding, also started opks yesterday. Woke up today with dd's cold :nope: Glad today is our day off from dtd, should hopefully feel better tomorrow, if not we are doing it anyway! :blush: Have my doctor appt for next Wednesday to ask about the bleeding on CD 9 a few cycles now... hope it's nothing but also hope they don't write it off too quickly, heard someone else who had something similar and they kept saying it's just hormones and it got worse over time and turned out to be a uterus full of polyps/fibroids. Not saying that is what is going on with me, but just don't want it too quickly dismissed!


----------



## aley28

Kellya, that's a big part of the reason I don't use OPKs... I don't ovulate at a consistent date, so I would end up using 2 or 3 times as many as needed, and that just feels like wasted money. :shrug: Temping and watching CM and CP works quite well for me, and all it costs is to replace my thermometer every 6 months or so! 

Child2Hold, when is AF due?? I hope she arrives soon for you :hugs:

Butterfly, I've read that if you release more than one egg, it usually happens within a 24 hour period, not spaced apart much further than that! The cramping sounds terrible - I'm not a huge doctor person either, but it might be worth getting seen for?:hugs:

youngmamttc, I've read that sometimes getting a cold in the 2ww can be a symptom of pregnancy :winkwink: But I hope its a quick one and you feel better soon!! :flower:

DHBH, I hope the doctors don't just dismiss you. Having to really fight for proper care is a PITA. :growlmad: Surely you can demand an ultrasound or something to be sure??

AFM, unusual temp again this morning, though still dry CM. I even had a fantastic night of sleep, so I dunno. Tempted to dump the BBT charting for the month, but then I'll just be frustrated later on that I didn't temp! :haha: Can't win...
TO ADD TO THE CONFUSION, my phone app says I've ovulated, and that I'm 3DPO. What in heck... :wacko: TCOYF does not agree, and I do not agree. Whatever...


----------



## MrsLux

I wanna start OPK's but too early! I need to chill out!


----------



## Emiloo

May have been a bit quick to say I have ovulated... 

My body and OPKs are indicating O, but my temps arent :shrug: not sure if I should trust this mornings temp tho as OH kept waking me up last night telling me to stop breathing so loud lol. So wish me luck with my temp tomorrow!!! I really hope I have Oed...


----------



## Emiloo

Lol Aley- looks like were both having charting frustrations atm!!!! :wacko::dohh:


----------



## Penguin20

Don't think I'll be testing on the 14th as don't think I'm going to ovulate this month but if by magic by period doesn't appear I won't be testing till the 20th


----------



## DHBH0930

Opk from today and yesterday, pretty dark for me for cd11! Maybe O early?? Last month O was cd16 and month before that 17. O in the next few days would be nice :flower:
 



Attached Files:







20150127_144012.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Butterfly2015

7 hours of bad cramps no bleeding no cm bbt dipped this morning got just a heavy deep ache now not quiet sure what to make of it all lol


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi everyone

I am 8/9dpo today and not feeling very hopeful. I have no symptoms what so ever, apart from boobs a bit tender when touched but nothing out of the ordinary. Lower back a bit sore, however i know this can be an AF symptom. Arghhhhhh!!! I hate the TWW so much! Im only in my 6th one but its driving me insane already :wacko: 
You hear about women getting all of these symptoms, but I'm wondering if they are like normal pms symptoms until the body knows otherwise? Ive heard that actual pregnancy symptoms don't show up until 5-6 weeks? 
How is everyone else doing? <3


----------



## Trying4first1

DHBH0930 said:


> Opk from today and yesterday, pretty dark for me for cd11! Maybe O early?? Last month O was cd16 and month before that 17. O in the next few days would be nice :flower:

Wow! Looks like an earlier ovulation for you this month! :happydance:


----------



## Child2Hold

*aley* - This Saturday if it follows past 2 cycles or the following if it goes back to normal.


----------



## DHBH0930

Trying4first1 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am 8/9dpo today and not feeling very hopeful. I have no symptoms what so ever, apart from boobs a bit tender when touched but nothing out of the ordinary. Lower back a bit sore, however i know this can be an AF symptom. Arghhhhhh!!! I hate the TWW so much! Im only in my 6th one but its driving me insane already :wacko:
> You hear about women getting all of these symptoms, but I'm wondering if they are like normal pms symptoms until the body knows otherwise? Ive heard that actual pregnancy symptoms don't show up until 5-6 weeks?
> How is everyone else doing? <3

With dd I had no symptoms what so ever till 7 weeks, made me crazy since it made it feel like it wasn't real, but very much was, so don't take no symptoms as a sign you're out. Many women don't get any symptoms till later when they have tons if hcg in their system :flower: 



Trying4first1 said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> Opk from today and yesterday, pretty dark for me for cd11! Maybe O early?? Last month O was cd16 and month before that 17. O in the next few days would be nice :flower:
> 
> Wow! Looks like an earlier ovulation for you this month! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! I hope so!!!


----------



## aley28

Emiloo, I hope you get your temp rise tomorrow! Bring on the 2ww, eh?! And yes, I'm massively frustrated with my chart. I've never ever, in almost 3 years of charting, had a chart like this!! :growlmad:

Oh Penguin, I do hope you release an eggy! :flower:

DHBH, looks like you're gearing up to O! :happydance:


----------



## drjo718

Hi everyone. 6dpo here and have been feeling extremely nauseous all day. Even vomited (a huge amount). I haven't thrown up since I had kidney stones a few years ago. And this is in sharp contrast to the insatiable hunger I've been having the past several days. I'm hoping this is a sign and not a stomach bug!


----------



## Juliet11

sounds like some are ovulating soon- hope so!!!!!!!


dr, that's a good sign!!!!

trying, i think its totally possible to not have any symptoms. i don't remember any when i was pregnant before till a few weeks after the positive beta. maybe diarrhea but that could happen to me anyway.


----------



## Alexis1986

So today I was full of emotions, and had weird tingling feeling in my boobs as well as right side pain for a few min. And have the start of a zit on my tipple ugh AF? Or just clomid being a meanie?


----------



## Peanut112

I'll be testing on the 30th! :)


----------



## aley28

Alexis, its hard to say!! Fingers crossed that its implantation symptoms :dust:

Peanut, I've added you! :dust: Good luck!


----------



## Kellya009

Ok so for my opks I usually get a visible line 1-2pm and if I test again in the evening it's pretty much gone. But my 7pm today matched my 1 pm! https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h185/reiko_caps/3BF1DBE7-B642-4A41-B705-5A0A0D1F403E.jpg
And, ewcm!!! I got up close and personal with that stuff because I was having a ton today and I don't think its hubby's!! I think it's MINE!! 

All this to say, I think I'm ovulating this month after all :D


----------



## Emiloo

I got my temp rise today!!!! It tomorrows is a similar temp then I get my crosshairs so as suspected today should be 3dpo!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Kellya009 said:


> Ok so for my opks I usually get a visible line 1-2pm and if I test again in the evening it's pretty much gone. But my 7pm today matched my 1 pm! https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h185/reiko_caps/3BF1DBE7-B642-4A41-B705-5A0A0D1F403E.jpg
> And, ewcm!!! I got up close and personal with that stuff because I was having a ton today and I don't think its hubby's!! I think it's MINE!!
> 
> All this to say, I think I'm ovulating this month after all :D

Yay that's great news! :happydance:

I'm cd11 now, ewcm is picking up so hopefully I'll O in the next 4-5 days!!!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Has anyone had any food cravings as a possible symptom I'm craving salty chicken nuggets and I never crave salt very wierd for me lol.


----------



## aley28

Kellya, better late ovulation than no ovulation!! :happydance:

Emiloo, :yipee:

Butterfly, I don't know if its a common symptom or not, but I hope its a promising sign for you!!

Me: keeping on with the unsteady chart. CD21 and no ovulation yet. Not even any promising signs that its approaching. :shrug: CM is still creamy at best, but last night when I was checking my cervix, it seemed at first like it would be EWCM, only it wasn't. Just a lot of creamy/wetness. Ugh. I don't think I can do anything about it though, so I guess I have to wait it out!


----------



## Emiloo

Ugh that sucks Aley! Have you recently come off BCP or something? I Oed CD33 last cycle so I feel your pain!!


----------



## Twag

8dpo here AF is due on 4th Feb so I will test IF she doesn't show up - crazy person SS - crampy/achy like I need a hot water bottle and lower back, had the odd twinge too, tired, queasy on & off and hot at night :wacko: :haha:

Edit: just wanted to add the last half an hour or so I have been getting sharp pains (lightening crouch) in my foof :wacko:

Sending lots of Baby :dust: to you all :dust:


----------



## aley28

I haven't made any changes recently at all. I went off birth control (the mini pill) in May 4th of 2012 - so its been almost 3 years. I wasn't tolerating the hormones well (constant PMS-like mood swings, it was also causing me to have a period every 2 weeks, and um, HELL NO :rofl:) so I opted to go hormone free and started practicing fertility awareness. I was fitted for a diaphragm that June, and we've been happily avoiding pregnancy since then, up until July of last year when my husband said he wanted another baby. Easy as that, I just quit using contraception.

I've always had cycles that are about 32-35 days long, as far back as I can remember. It used to be far more regular. When I first started charting in 2012, my cycles were super screwed up as I was breastfeeding. But then they leveled out, and I would ovulate between CD18 and CD22, averaging CD19. But its like once we decided to start trying for a baby, my cycles went crazy!! Now CD22 is my "average" ovulate day, and last month it didn't happen until CD25, but I had EWCM for a week beforehand! Now this month I'm on CD21 and I'm not even having EWCM. :growlmad:

I've been having a bunch of weight and skin problems in the past year or so too, so I'm betting its all related. I'm doing an elimination diet now, trying to see if I can pinpoint any foods that are bothering me (currently cutting out gluten, today is Day 2, have to stay off it for a month!) ... and I have my yearly with my doctor coming up in March. I'll print out several charts and bring them with and see if he'll take me more seriously this time. This cycle especially -- something ain't right. I take my temp at the same time every day, and I take it vaginally, and its always been so stable! This month its varying by .5&#730;F every day or two.

I'm seriously considering asking for Clomid in March, even though I know of several people who conceived multiples while on it (which scares me LOL!) ... I just HATE waiting like this. I just want to get pregnant, I hate that my body has so much else going on... its obviously affecting my fertility! And the kicker is that I don't even know what's wrong! I suspect food intolerances, but it could be PCOS or something worse, for all I know!

Good lord, sorry! Feeling sorry for myself today :blush: :haha:


----------



## aley28

:wave: Welcome Twag! Seems like some promising symptoms you've got going on! FX'd for a BFP! :dust:


----------



## BabyBump2015

:hi: can I join? AF just arrived and i'll be testing on the 28th? I should be ovulating around Vday and Im praying for a :bfp: the end of the month :thumbup: and a :baby: in November!!

good luck ladies!

dust to you all :dust:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies I would like to join if possible! I am on CD1, second cycle TTC #2. I will be testing around feb 19th if not sooner!


----------



## aley28

Babybump2015 and borr.dg.baby, I've got you both added!! :dust: Good luck this cycle!


----------



## SilasLove

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

I got my IUD taken out in September, and my cycles have been wacko since. My period has been coming 1-2 days late and then this month it comes 2 days early!! :wacko:


----------



## dojenstein

Hi ladies. Mind if I join you? 

I just had my first IUI today. So I guess I'll consider this 0 DPIUI. I'm a solid POAS addict but my doctor gave me a trigger shot the day before the IUI and he said that I'll get false positives if I test too early. Boo. So it looks like I'll have to wait around February 11th to test. I better find a good book or a new hobby in the next couple of days cause I don't know what I'll do with myself for 14days of no POASing!


----------



## Juliet11

welcome new ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i am also trying not to poas this time. so far so good. i test on monday so it isn't too far away but feels like forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coucou11

Hi all! I have been MIA because my and hubs have been sick, ugh. So SMEP has not happened this month. We are at 12DPO today and have promised each other tonight will be the night! I usually O at 16DPO so I hope I have enough time to make it work.

Aley so sorry about your irregular cycles! What a bummer :( Hope you gets things sorted out soon! You are so smart to go through all thsoe food intolerance tests, man I would never be able to avoid gluten for a month, ha! 

Good luck to all the other ladies! Can't wait until we get some tests on here!!


----------



## KrissyB

:wave: Can I join you guys?
I was just about to make a forum thread with literally the exact same name! LOL Seems like a perfect place to join in :)

I recognize a few of the names on here - but for those who don't know me, I'm on cycle #12 TTC #2. I have endometriosis - including a large endometrioma on one ovary. I've been working with an RE for a few months now, and this will be my second full cycle on Femara (one cycle I had to stop early), with Progesterone. I'll know my testing date better in a week or so, but I'd guess it'll be around 02/20

Lots of :dust: for all of us and may cupid's arrow be aimed a little low :haha:


----------



## aley28

Juliett, why is it that when you're counting down to something, it seems like each day is 100 years long? But when you're trying to savor something, each day feels like it lasts 10 seconds?! :haha: Good luck avoiding the pee sticks for the next few days!!

coucou, sex when sick is the worst!! I hope you feel better soon so you don't miss your window!
Also, the food things don't seem too bad so far. At least I can still eat chocolate and ice cream. :winkwink:

KrissyB, cycle #12! I hope this is your lucky cycle!! :dust: How funny that you were going to make a thread with the same title! :rofl:


----------



## skypink.mommy

I am caving in and testing tomorrow the 29 then 30 ,31 and 1 sooo nervous! Wish me luck in sure need it! Lots of :dust: to all of you! Good luck


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Krissy I am curious if you don't mind me asking. When I had my c-section for my daughter my dr removed a ton of endometriosis I didn't even know I had and told us we were lucky to conceive with it. I am not familiar with how it works, does it come back? Can you treat it with medicine?


----------



## Kellya009

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h185/reiko_caps/5DB89767-0DB6-4D66-B37F-8CAC96ED1107.jpg
YAY!!! Or is it still a bit too light to be a positive? Control on the right.


----------



## KrissyB

Borr -Hm, as far as I know it's chronic - and it can definitely come back, but once the lesions are cleared out it has to grow back again - and a lot of women don't have symptoms with it. As far as treating it with medicine, I think the only thing that helps shrink them is lots of hormones - so you can go on birth control, or you can get pregnant lol. But I'm surprised they had to remove yours at the c-section, because I thought it shrunk/disappeared throughout pregnancy.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

KrissyB said:


> Borr -Hm, as far as I know it's chronic - and it can definitely come back, but once the lesions are cleared out it has to grow back again - and a lot of women don't have symptoms with it. As far as treating it with medicine, I think the only thing that helps shrink them is lots of hormones - so you can go on birth control, or you can get pregnant lol. But I'm surprised they had to remove yours at the c-section, because I thought it shrunk/disappeared throughout pregnancy.

I didn't know that it's supposed to clear throughout pregnancy! Apparently I had a lot of it, so I must have gotten super lucky to get pregnant with it. I sure hope it hasn't come back, I am scared of having trouble conceiving because of it. Thanks for the info :)


----------



## Juliet11

welcome Krissy!

aley- SO TRUE!!! The days seem so long. Even though I have done some things out of the house with the kids, the afternoons are dragging onnnnnnnn....I just need Monday to come already! haha. i am so impatient.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Kellya- if not positive I would say super close!! So get at it! :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Kelly: looks positive to me! Get to that BDing!! :haha:

AFM: Got a blinking smiley today, doing smep and it's the night for dtd. still doing every other day till I get my positive


----------



## Kellya009

Coucou sorry you've been sick! 4 days pre o is a good time to start I think! You'll definitely have enough time to catch the eggy. Good luck!

Juliet can't wait to see your tests on Monday!! 

Aley I hope the gluten free goes good for you and helps you sort out what might be going on with your body!!


----------



## Kellya009

Dhbh how's the smep going? We've managed to stick to the plan so far except one night we missed so dtd the next night. Dtd last night and today is my positive OPK so now 3 more in a row &#128513;. Um maybe we'll make that 2!


----------



## Juliet11

thanks Kelly! fingers crossed!!


i cant't believe testing starts this weekend for some!!!!
lets bring on the BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Woohoo feb is almost here!! :dust: to all the ladies testing!!!!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Looking forward to seeing lots of BFPs this month .
Babydust to all x


----------



## Emiloo

Sorry a bit of a late reply Aley! That really sucks that your cycles have randomly got longer since starting TTC!! I hope you find ot why that is soon or hopefully it will just go back down again! 

I hope you O soon :hugs:

I got my crosshairs today, so am officially 4dpo


----------



## FFandJZ

We should testing on 14/15 Feb. Expecting to O tomorrow or saturday. 

This'll be our first TWW - I genuinely don't know how I'll distract myself... shopping maybe :winkwink:


----------



## DHBH0930

Kellya009 said:


> Dhbh how's the smep going? We've managed to stick to the plan so far except one night we missed so dtd the next night. Dtd last night and today is my positive OPK so now 3 more in a row &#128513;. Um maybe we'll make that 2!

Going well so far! waiting for that positive, then hoping dh can manage 3 days in a row! No clue when I will get my positive, maybe today or maybe 3 days from now :shrug: would be easier if O was the same day each cycle!


----------



## Twag

Sending lots of baby :dust: to those waiting to O and those testing soon :dust:


----------



## meek0104

Hello all, I am currently on CD3. Honestly, I am not sure when I will be testing. This is my 3rd "regular cycle", as I was diagnosed with PCOS in July (or August, can't remember), got pregnant in September on Cloimd (BFP CD34) which resulted in ectopic, tube removed October, ovulated sometime earlier Dec (as confirmed by ultrasound and labs), and just finished a 35 day cycle on clomid and prometrium from 2DPO-14DPO. This cycle I am on Femara (2.5 mg three times a day)which I start tomorrow, as per dr's orders. I am taking EPO this cycle to help with CM which was pretty non-existent last cycle. I have heard that Femara can cause you to ovulate earlier, which is why I'm joining this thread, hoping that I will be testing around the end of the month. On my first Clomid cycle, I o'd on CD18; last cycle on Clomid I O'd CD20.
Is anyone on Femara? Does anyone have experience with Femara? Side effects?
Good luck to all the ladies here testing in February!


----------



## aley28

I have *Asmith628* down for testing today!! Post your results for us to obsess over please! :winkwink: :dust: Good luck!

FFandJZ - Good luck with your first 2ww! Shopping sounds like a fab distraction! :haha: I like to wander the baby aisles personally, but maybe that's just the baby fever talking!

meek0104, I have no experience with any of the fertility drugs, but I'm sure somebody in here does! I hope you get your rainbow BFP this cycle! :dust:


AFM - I had EWCM last night!!! :yipee:
Unfortunately, DH is working nights and was way too tired to :sex: this morning. :shrug: I hope we don't miss our window this month due to his stupid shiftwork, but it is what it is, I guess!!
I also hope I'll be able to detect ovulation at all, given my crazy spikey chart this cycle! :shrug:


----------



## KrissyB

Borr - well hopefully since your little one is still small, there hasn't been much time for it to come back. And even if it does - you could definitely be one of the lucky women (I think it's like 50%) who don't have fertility issues with it anyway, since it didn't impact your first!


----------



## BabyBump2015

aley, thanks for adding me :thumbup:

Coucou sorry you've been sick :hugs:

Juliet, FXed for your :bfp: on Monday :hugs:

meek, can't help as Ive never taken Femara... I am so sorry for your loss, sending you lots of :hugs:

kelly, OPK looks good, i say get to BD :sex: :haha: 

good luck to all the ladies waiting to O! sending all of you baby dust :dust:


----------



## KrissyB

Meek - I'm on Femara! I tried Clomid one cycle and HATED it. SOOO many side effects. I have a much better time with Femara, although O can be a bit... sensitive. I also didn't O any earlier on Clomid (~CD20), but I O'ed on CD 12 with Femara last month!


----------



## meek0104

KrissyB said:


> Meek - I'm on Femara! I tried Clomid one cycle and HATED it. SOOO many side effects. I have a much better time with Femara, although O can be a bit... sensitive. I also didn't O any earlier on Clomid (~CD20), but I O'ed on CD 12 with Femara last month!

Clomid actually wasn't horrible for me besides the hot flashes and lack of fertile CM which made BDing pretty uncomfortable, which is why my doc wanted to switch to Femara as Ive heard it doesn't affect CM. I'm hoping to ovulate earlier but I'm afraid my lining won't be as thick since its so close to when I shed it from AF. Glad to hear that you had less effects this go round with femara....now that I think about it, I had a lot of pelvic discomfort during exams in my last Clomid cycle. Not sure if its related but I'm hoping it will be better this cycle.


----------



## BabyBump2015

aley :yipee: sounds like you're gearing up to O soon, i say you still have time, hopefully you get some :sex: in :hugs:


----------



## aley28

Thanks Babybump, I hope I do manage to O! In a few days, so DH and I can have the weekend to :sex: :rofl:


----------



## drjo718

Meek, I'm also on femara. I didn't ovulate with 50 or 100 mg of clomid. I took 5mg Femara this month and ovulated cd19. 7dpo progesterone came back at 29. I'm not sure how many follicles actually released or contained eggs, but I had three nearly mature on cd16. Really the only side effects I had were a lot of pressure and cramping around ovulation, but clearly that was a good sign that it worked! Im currently 8dpo and waiting to begin testing. Good luck to you!


----------



## Trying4first1

Im out :cry: the :witch: has got me...again!!!!! Two days early too. I started spotting brown today, which I do every month a couple of days before AF so its definitely not implantation. Im feeling so upset and frustrated, gutted isn't the word! My rainbow baby isn't meant to be just yet :cry: 

However wishing the rest of you lots of :dust:


----------



## Child2Hold

Hey! O!! These ladies are waiting and they need you to hurry up!!


----------



## aley28

Trying4first1, I'm so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## Ckelly79

Trying4first big hugs hun xx


----------



## Juliet11

trying so sorry!!!! :(


----------



## Penguin20

Trying4first sorry to hear that,

Defiantly don't think I'm going to ovulate this month so I'm out before it began :(


----------



## aley28

What CD are you, Penguin?? I've been close to giving up hope too, but I'm showing fertile signs now, so it seems to just be even later than usual! I hope its the same case for you -- it doesn't get much more discouraging than feeling like you didn't even get a chance! :hugs:


----------



## Brandy_R

Trying- I'm sorry. Big hugs to you! :hugs:

Meeks- I'm on Femara also. I think its pretty rare but I get very emotional for a couple days. It works wonders though so it's worth it! This cycle I had 2 follies. One was 21mm and one was 18 1/2 which is awesome for me because I have PCOS. Also! I have never had ewcm so I bought some preseed at walgreens and its awesome! Just an idea because its sperm friendly and It's around $25 and I only used half of it for this cycle so the price isn't too bad either.

Couple questions :-D Anybody having any good symtoms that point to BFP? And I am planning to test out my ovidrel tomorrow. I want to test at 14DPO. Is that good to get an accurate result? I'm going to the casino for my bday and want to know if I can have a couple drinks or not by then :-D It's the big 3-0 so you know lol


Everyone that's testing today.....HURRY!! We're dying to hear some BFP news


----------



## Alexis1986

Got a blood test done yesterday to see if I ovulated.... Still waiting for my results.... Drs lost the paper that said if my DH swimmers work so we are retesting tomorrow... More waiting just what I want....... If I did I deffently test still on the third, had cramping off an on all day yesterday but nothing really today...... Still feeling hopeful granted this is only my second round of clomid.... Fibers crossed.

Trying4first I am so sorry dear better luck next round.&#128118;


----------



## Kellya009

Aley hope you manage to get some bd in during your fertile time! 

Trying sorry AF came... Onto next cycle hey :/

Child2hold how rude of your O to keep us waiting!! Lol!!

Brandy hope you get a wonderful birthday present in the form of a BFP xx. As for symptoms, both times I've been pregnant I've been insanely moody about 7-9 dpo. Little things set me off and everything frustrated or annoyed me! Not a pleasant symptom. Like pms on steroids. Increase hunger, sense of smell, smelly pee too. 

Afm, blazing positive OPK today!! We've dtd 2 days in a row so I guess we need at least 3 more. Oh dear. Last month my cycle was only 26 days... AF is due in 5 days. So even if we do catch the eggy I'm worried about how short my LP will be. So I think I'll wait until the 12th to test just in case it's a cp.


----------



## youngmamttc

Trying im sorry! 

AFM- I had a big temp dip today which means nothing to most people but im 6dpo which is the same day i had a temp dip on my chart the month i conceived my son! I also have a slight yellow stretchy cm which i also had the day i implanted with my son. I know this doesnt guarantee im expecting but ill know in 2 days if i am implanting right as we speak!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry trying!! :(

youngmam I really hope you are right and you implanted! Can't wait for those tests in a couple of days :) FX 

So I have a question about temps if anyone knows? I sleep with my mouth open so for temps to be accurate I have to do them vaginally :/ my thermometer doesn't beep when it's done taking the temp, how long do I have to wait before reading it? It seems weird I know lol


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, Tryin. 

Aley - I'm in the same boat. About to O, husband just got home from a 12 hour shift and went straight to bed with a fever. 

Oh well. I'm a teacher, and October is really not the best time for a baby as it would be mid-semester. December or January would be much better, but I've given up on trying to plan for a specific month and figure I'll just deal with it if and when we get prego.


----------



## Dani88

Can you please add me. I will be testing on February 6th.


----------



## Kellya009

Youngmam yay! Hope it's an implantation dip :D

Borr I was reading that if your thermometer doesn't beep it can be up to 5 mins! Mine beeps but it's probably at least 2 mins. 

Welcome Dani!


----------



## Juliet11

Dani, welcome to the group!!!


----------



## aley28

Brandy_R, I can't wait to get to the 2ww so I can start symptom spotting! :rofl: I hope you get your BFP for your birthday - wouldn't that be lovely? :cloud9:

Kellya, AF is due a fairly constant number of days after you ovulate, as ovulation is what determines how long your cycle will be. If you have a 12 day luteal phase, then AF will always arrive about 12 days after you ovulate. So I wouldn't worry too much about your LP being too short! :flower: I've changed your test date to the 12th though! Bring on the 2ww, hey!!

youngmam, ooh! Sounds promising!! FX'd it means good things!! :happydance:

borr.dg.baby - I'm also an open mouthed sleeper and have to temp vaginally too. :haha: Do you have a digital thermometer? If so, I'd think a count to 60 would do it? Mercury thermometers take a bit longer, I think, but you'd have to Google that one, as I haven't a clue! I'm not sure I could manage to temp in the morning without the beep, I'm not functioning very well in the seconds right after I wake up, no way could I keep count!!

penelopejones - Fortunately, my husband is on his last day of nights, so we have the weekend at least! That should give us plenty of opportunity, presuming I didn't ovulate today (wouldn't that be the luck? :haha:)
I'm trying to avoid another December birthday, as December is jam-packed FULL of birthdays in my immediate family and it just gets to be a bit much :haha: So October would be PERFECT for me, but I'm not feeling very hopeful for this cycle TBH! And I really rather doubt I'll try very hard to avoid another December baby, as I kinda feel that's not entirely my call to make IYKWIM? It'll happen when it happens, and I'll be over the moon anyway, so I don't want to "waste" an ovulation! :wacko:

dani88, I've added you!! I hope this is your lucky cycle! :dust:


----------



## Brandy_R

Oh my yes! I might die from excitement haha. What a great way to ring in the 30s!!! I can't wait to start testing out my ovidrel tomorrow. This will hopefully keep my mind focused on that (we shall see). My birthday is actually on the 4th- I will be 11 dpo then. Not sure if that's too soon but if my ovidrel is out I have a feeling I will be testing that day  If it's neg I'll go with the 7th (if I have to) ;-)

Quick question-what is a rainbow baby?


----------



## Juliet11

ladies, I am trying not to go nutty over here! I am not having any symptoms. Shouldn't I have something?? Last week my boobs felt a little sore/heavy, but nothing since then. I am 7dp 5dt, so basically 12 dpo, and am starting to worry for lack of symptoms. I don't go in for my beta till Monday and am try everything not to POAS and get false information.

But I would really like to be having some symptoms right about now :/


----------



## aley28

Brandy, A rainbow baby is a baby conceived and born after a loss - its like the rainbow after a storm.

Juliett, :hugs: Sometimes no symptoms is a good sign!! If you read any of the "symptoms by DPO" type of threads, there's the occasional poster who comes along with hardly any symptoms listed, and yet they still get a BFP! I hope that's the case with you :flower:


----------



## Kellya009

Aley that is great info about the LP. I was really worrying about it! Hopefully it's a decent length... I've never really tracked my ovulation before so I don't have a baseline of normal for me. Wondering if I should add my b vitamins to my prenatal just as a precautionary measure if I am on the short side...

I can't wait for crosshairs on ff so I can stop BDing already! Of course my dd is sleeping terribly so getting solid sleep for temping will be a problem this week (18 month sleep regression &#128078;).


----------



## Babylove100

Ah so sorry trying :hugs:


----------



## startd

I'm a bit the same Juliet. I'm on CD 22 of a 28 day cycle. My boobs have started to grow a bit, and I'm quite tired and constipated but that's it.


----------



## startd

I wish I knew if I am in or out for this cycle though. I have a hip injury and really need Physio, but the treatment required is very risky for people in early pregnancy. So I wish I knew!


----------



## Penguin20

aley28 - I'm cd 20, my cycle have been anything up to 35-40 days that last few months but no positive opk yet and no symptoms for it 

Just have that feeling that i'm out this month already


----------



## drjo718

I had what could have been an implantation dip yesterday but this is my first month temping so it hard to say. My temp after ovulation has been 98.2 to 98.5. Coverline is 97.2. Yesterday it went to 97.9-98.0 (took it twice bc i wasnt sure my thermometer was working right... not much of a dip) and today it's up to 98.6. Although they could just be doing strange things bc I was sick a couple days ago and my bbt was 100.7.


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies could I join you? Been trying for 22 months with 1 angel in dec 13' No luck since then. Just about to come up to ovulation. So fingers crossed for a feb bfp. Xx


----------



## DHBH0930

Welcome new joiners! Goodluck this cycle.

Sorry AF showed Tryin :hugs:

Sounds like some ladies have some promising signs/symptoms! Hope to see some bfps soon!!!

AFM: 2 days of blinking smiley, haven't tested yet today. I don't check CM normally but noticed so much yesterday when I wiped and it was definitely ewcm. Doing smep, yesterday was technically a day off, but DH wanted to BD and with the ewcm I figured wouldn't be a bad idea. If I still don't have a positive today on opk do you ladies think I should skip BD today???? I want to do at least 2 if not 3 days in a row once I get my positive. Don't want to wear out DH before my positive opk. 

looking at my chart so far (cd 14 today and O cd 16 last cycle and 17 cycle before) you think we are good to skip tonight???


----------



## borr.dg.baby

aley28 I have a digital one it just doesn't beep or takes too long lol. I was so sleepy this morning I remember trying to temp but couldn't see anything and fell back asleep :dohh:

Kellya009 thank you I think it's a good idea to count two minutes :) 

Welcome all new ladies :) :hi:


----------



## aley28

Kellya, I hope you get your crosshairs soon!! Also, adding a b-vitamin in after you ovulate is not a bad idea; it can't hurt!

startd, those seem like promising symptoms!! :happydance: Not knowing must be so much harder when you're facing the treatment thing!! :hugs:

Penguin20, we're in the same boat, truly. I hope you ovulate too. I'm still not so sure that I am going to. :growlmad: 

drjo, that sounds like a possible implantation dip! Any other symptoms?!!

Welcome lesh07!! I hope this is your lucky month! :dust:

DHBH, you are probably OK to skip :sex: tonight, I think!

borr.dg.baby, time for a new thermometer! :haha:

AFM, EWCM disappeared yesterday. No effing idea what is going on, as I did not get a temp rise today.


----------



## aley28

ohhh yes! Any word from stephg83 or Peanut112? They are supposed to be testing today! Good luck ladies!


----------



## Juliet11

welcome to the new gals!!!!

alley- thank you! i needed to hear that!!! and i think with my only pregnancy I didn't have much symptoms at all, so I probably shouldn't freak out just yet! 

Startd- when is your test date? have your boobs stayed sore? my sore feeling went away :/ and that was my only hint of a symptom. but i am deciding not to worry. 

Good luck to those testing today!!! Let us know how it goes! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kellya009

Dhbh, hmm, I think if you have ewcm you should Bd. Fertile cm will help the sperm along and keep them alive longer so they might still be there when you O. I had ewcm the day before my positive OPK, so we'll end up dtd 5 days in a row (doing smep too) but I'd rather get all the swimmers up there that I can!


----------



## Twag

AF arrived 4 days early :(

Lots of dust to everyone else


----------



## DHBH0930

Aley: thanks! Sorry you ate having such a confusing cycle :hugs:



Kellya009 said:


> Dhbh, hmm, I think if you have ewcm you should Bd. Fertile cm will help the sperm along and keep them alive longer so they might still be there when you O. I had ewcm the day before my positive OPK, so we'll end up dtd 5 days in a row (doing smep too) but I'd rather get all the swimmers up there that I can!

I will see if DH is up for it, I too feel the same way, trying to get as many swimmers there waiting as possible! Hope DH has it in him! :haha:



Twag said:


> AF arrived 4 days early :(
> 
> Lots of dust to everyone else

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Twag said:


> AF arrived 4 days early :(
> 
> Lots of dust to everyone else

Ah sorry Hun. :hugs:


----------



## Brandy_R

Sorry Twag :hugs:


On a good note I took two tests and they were both negative. Which means that the trigger is out of my system! Today is 6dpt so now when I test next week I will know I have an accurate reading :thumbup: Still no systems but I'm only 5dpo so I guess I cant complain. 


Good luck to all the testers today!! Can't wait to hear the news!!


----------



## Juliet11

Twag, so sorry :(


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So Sorry twag :(


----------



## Kellya009

Sorry twag xx


----------



## Emiloo

Sorry Twag, good luck for your next cycle xx


Just over 6 days until the testing commences for me!! Hoping I'll have more luck on my 2nd cycle off BCP, looks like my cycles are regulating now!


----------



## CatherineP

May I join in?
I'm 9 days DPO. This is our first cycle TTC #4. I'll be testing Feb 3. (Although I already bought a test and it's very tempting, but I only bought one to save $4, so I guess I shouldn't waste it.) We have a 7, 5, and 1 year old, hoping to round out our family with an older pair of siblings and a younger pair! We really hesitated this time, but finally decided to go for it knowing we'll never regret a child we have, but we could one we didn't. I got BFP on the first cycle TTC with the first two and the second cycle TTC with the third, but I'm getting older... 
I was convicted that I was pregnant at 3 DPO, with nasea and insatiable hunger alternating, overwhelming fatigue, acne, insomnia, and then crying when I saw the formula commercial where the fighting parents all run after the run away stroller. The symptoms feel very familiar, but I've never had symptoms before BFP before, except for implantation cramps with the first two. I keep imagining that I feel them. It's like when I kept hoping and thinking maybe I feel a contraction when my last baby was a week overdue. 
Anyway, all my symptoms can be explained away, so I really have no idea.

Sorry for the long introductory post, it's just so exciting!


----------



## drjo718

Aley- I have had some symptoms, like lower back pain, increased appetite, cramping, and sensitive nipples, but they could be unrelated.


----------



## Juliet11

I felt a little flutter in my tummy today!!! Not getting my hopes up cause that could have been ANYTHING. 
Monday is only 3 days away, right???


Anyone else testing this weekend??? Show us those BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## startd

Juliet, I'll test around the middle of next week. No, my boobs aren't sore now either. I had a couple of itchy/burning pains on and off for a few days but that's it


----------



## startd

Juliet11 said:


> I felt a little flutter in my tummy today!!! Not getting my hopes up cause that could have been ANYTHING.
> Monday is only 3 days away, right???
> 
> 
> Anyone else testing this weekend??? Show us those BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's exciting! Good luck!


----------



## penelopejones

Kelly... Oh no! There's an 18 month sleep regression??? NOOOOO. My DD is 17 months and about to turn 18 months in February. Just what I need.


----------



## dojenstein

So I am only 1 DPO (or rather DPIUI). Ugh. I'm a major POASer and my fertility doc says I can't test because all the hormones I'm jacked up on. 

So what I am supposed to do for two weeks if I don't pee on sticks?

Help me!


----------



## DHBH0930

Juliet11 said:


> I felt a little flutter in my tummy today!!! Not getting my hopes up cause that could have been ANYTHING.
> Monday is only 3 days away, right???
> 
> 
> Anyone else testing this weekend??? Show us those BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you get your bfp!



dojenstein said:


> So I am only 1 DPO (or rather DPIUI). Ugh. I'm a major POASer and my fertility doc says I can't test because all the hormones I'm jacked up on.
> 
> So what I am supposed to do for two weeks if I don't pee on sticks?
> 
> Help me!

That stinks! It's so hard to not poas! I'm not gonna let myself buy any good ones, I have some ic's that came with my opks that I will let myself use but won't buy any first response or anything till missed AF. I've been spending too much money!



penelopejones said:


> Kelly... Oh no! There's an 18 month sleep regression??? NOOOOO. My DD is 17 months and about to turn 18 months in February. Just what I need.

Ugh sleep with little ones is always a challenge. My dd is 13 months and only slept all the way through the night once!!! Usually wakes up 2 times but up to 3/4 still :sleep:


AFM: going to skip bding tonight, didn't notice any ewcm today, and still no positive opk, so we will dtd tomorrow with or without positive. My opks don't seem to be progressively getting darker like they usually do. Not sure why :shrug: Really hope I get my positive tomorrow or Sunday at the latest.


----------



## aley28

:hugs: So sorry Twag!!

Brandy_R, that's great that your tests are coming back negative! At least you know it won't lead to a false positive later on! :happydance:

Emiloo, 6 days don't seem too long!! Not really... :haha:

Welcome CatherineP! Baby #4, woo!! Good luck this cycle - I hope you manage to conceive nice and quickly yet again!

drjo, those symptoms seem promising to me. Fingers crossed they lead to a BFP!

Juliett, I just wanna fast forward to people testing! :haha: 3 more days you say??? FX'd!

dojostein - 2 weeks off for a POAS addict? Eek! Pick up a baking habit? :haha: Or shopping... or do lots of sleeping, as that's the easiest way to avoid peeing on stuff IME :rofl:

DHBH, I hope you get that positive OPK this weekend! The waiting sucks...


----------



## Juliet11

dojen- keep busy is my best advice!!! i want to poas all the time, but i talk myself out of it and do something fun with my family, or deep clean a room, something to keep my mind off of it. 

DHB- thanks :D

aley- 3 days, well i guess a little less now, but i think i might buy a test tomorrow, i am going nutty over here!!!!


----------



## Kellya009

We have dtd 5 days in a row, and again tomorrow night! This is the most consecutive sex we've had since our honeymoon lol! If this doesn't get me pregnant I give up!!!

I had another really strong positive OPK today. So that's 2 days darker than control. Hoping tomorrow's is negative and I get another temp rise!


----------



## Kellya009

penelopejones said:


> Kelly... Oh no! There's an 18 month sleep regression??? NOOOOO. My DD is 17 months and about to turn 18 months in February. Just what I need.

It's bad! Cause now they can throw full on tantrums to resist sleep instead of just baby crying!! But not all kids go thru it. Maybe she'll skip it, you never know!!


----------



## MrsLux

So started my OPK's for SMEP this morning. Sat wairing for a smiley face, even a flashing one would be good :)

ETA: No smiley for me :( I can't shake the morbid disappointment I get from a BFN....tell me I am being silly!


----------



## bluefish1980

I'm back! i took a break from the threads for a while and over Christmas I didn't temp or do OPKs - I even drank alcohol for the first time in 2 years! And low and behold I got a BFP!

Sadly, it didn't stick, but I should be ovulating right about now (not temp etc again) so testing date should be around 14th - assuming the miscarriage didn't mess my cycle up.


----------



## MrsLux

bluefish1980 said:


> I'm back! i took a break from the threads for a while and over Christmas I didn't temp or do OPKs - I even drank alcohol for the first time in 2 years! And low and behold I got a BFP!
> 
> Sadly, it didn't stick, but I should be ovulating right about now (not temp etc again) so testing date should be around 14th - assuming the miscarriage didn't mess my cycle up.

Sorry to hear that bluefish, good luck for this month!


----------



## aidensxmomma

bluefish1980 said:


> I'm back! i took a break from the threads for a while and over Christmas I didn't temp or do OPKs - I even drank alcohol for the first time in 2 years! And low and behold I got a BFP!
> 
> Sadly, it didn't stick, but I should be ovulating right about now (not temp etc again) so testing date should be around 14th - assuming the miscarriage didn't mess my cycle up.

Sorry to hear that. :hugs:

Sending you lots of luck and :dust: this month!


----------



## aidensxmomma

So I tested early...at 10dpo and 12dpo. Both BFNs. :( I plan on testing again tomorrow, like planned, but I'm not feeling too confident. :nope: I just want this cycle to be over with already...cd62 now. It's so frustrating!


----------



## DHBH0930

Kellya009 said:


> We have dtd 5 days in a row, and again tomorrow night! This is the most consecutive sex we've had since our honeymoon lol! If this doesn't get me pregnant I give up!!!
> 
> I had another really strong positive OPK today. So that's 2 days darker than control. Hoping tomorrow's is negative and I get another temp rise!

Wow!! That's a lot of BDing! :haha: still doing every other day here, no positive opk yet.... I hate the wait for O more than the TWW :nope: Hope all your bding pays off!!! :flower:



MrsLux said:


> So started my OPK's for SMEP this morning. Sat wairing for a smiley face, even a flashing one would be good :)
> 
> ETA: No smiley for me :( I can't shake the morbid disappointment I get from a BFN....tell me I am being silly!

Doing smep too, 3 days in a row of blinking smiley, ready to see a solid one! It's not silly, the wait for O can be just as frustrating and disappointing as TWW. Hang in there, hope you get a positive opk soon! 



bluefish1980 said:


> I'm back! i took a break from the threads for a while and over Christmas I didn't temp or do OPKs - I even drank alcohol for the first time in 2 years! And low and behold I got a BFP!
> 
> Sadly, it didn't stick, but I should be ovulating right about now (not temp etc again) so testing date should be around 14th - assuming the miscarriage didn't mess my cycle up.

So sorry for your loss :hugs: Hope your cycle isn't messed up and you get your sticky bfp this month!:flower:



aidensxmomma said:


> So I tested early...at 10dpo and 12dpo. Both BFNs. :( I plan on testing again tomorrow, like planned, but I'm not feeling too confident. :nope: I just want this cycle to be over with already...cd62 now. It's so frustrating!

Sorry your cycle is being so frustrating. 62 days is a long time I can imagine how hard it must be. Hope you do end up with your bfp! :flower:


----------



## CatherineP

Woke up with AF today. Early even. Crazy that I had all those symptoms.
A November baby would be my favorite, so I'm going to be more serious about bp this time! (I think our second go this time may have been a little late). It's actually nice to not be obsessed anymore for awhile and another month to get in much needed shape(back to all out sprints and heavy weights without worry.)
Good luck to all of ladies on here! I really hope a lot of you get your BFP's this time that you've waited so long and been through so much for. I'm truly cheering you on and wishing you all all the baby dust.


----------



## DHBH0930

So sorry Catherine :hugs:


AFM: STILL blinking smiley... ugh and don't seem to be getting darker at all... so annoying!


----------



## Salembaby

I never thought I'd know so much about my cycle! It's like the more I pay attention the trickier my chart, cervix, cm...

I'm about 5dpo waiting to test February 11 or 12 when I'm late. I hope!!! BFPs to all of us!!


----------



## aley28

Kellya, that's a lot of :sex:!! We've not had that much sex in a row in YEARS :rofl: I hope it does the trick for ya

MrsLux, not silly. The wait to ovulate SUCKS!

bluefish, so sorry about your MC :hugs: I hope you get a sticky bean this month! And on Valentine's Day too, that would be nice wouldn't it? :hugs:

aidensmomma, sorry about the BFNs! :hugs: That's a crazy long cycle :(

Sorry that AF arrived, CatherineP!! :hugs:

DHBH :hugs:

Salembaby, welcome!! I find charting my cycle to be fascinating, and it explains so much about my various moods and libido! :haha: I hope this is your month! :dust:


----------



## SilasLove

Well, CD7 ...

Thinking about doing OPKs this month, but I am not sure. I guess it depends on how I feel. February is my golden month for getting pregnant (per my last 2 pregnancies) so maybe we will be lucky again. Not sure I want another Oct/Nov baby haha. Too many birthdays!


----------



## aley28

As for me, my chart FINALLY stabilized!!! :happydance: 97.9&#730;F temp for the last three mornings _in a row_. Creamy CM though. Now when I look at my chart I halfway wonder if I didn't ovulate on CD21, and just didn't have much for EWCM this cycle. I can't tell. I've NEVER been unable to tell before. :wacko: I guess I'll know in about 10 more days! If AF comes on February 10, then that answers that question. If not, I might test.

Managed to BD last night, but now I'm not sure it matters. :roll: Gonna keep on BDing just in case, because I can't read my own stupid chart this month.


----------



## CatherineP

Hey, I just realized I can still be part of the Febuary testing group. Since I started a little early this round, I should hopefully be testing Febuary 27.


----------



## Juliet11

sorry to those who got BFN or the witch :( next month!


----------



## aley28

CatherineP said:


> Hey, I just realized I can still be part of the Febuary testing group. Since I started a little early this round, I should hopefully be testing Febuary 27.

That's the day before my birthday! :winkwink:


----------



## Edmondsgirl

Hi, I am testing on Valentines day as well., May I get added here please :thumbup:


----------



## aley28

Edmondsgirl said:


> Hi, I am testing on Valentines day as well., May I get added here please :thumbup:

Certainly!! Good luck this cycle! :dust:


----------



## danielle1984

I should be ovulating this weekend, so you can remove me from uncertain to February 15th. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## KatieSweet

Joining! CD10 today, waiting to O.. my period was a bit shorter this cycle (YAY!) so I'm hopeful Ovulation will occur on time, so around CD14.. Fingers crossed and good luck to you ladies here waiting to O, waiting to test, etc :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Ok so my first cycle checking cm, I've noticed having more around O but never checked it daily. So 2 days ago I had a bunch of ewcm, then yesterday when I checked it was just watery. This morning was lotion like and now it's ewcm again. Does it fluctuate like that for some of you? Or once you get ewcm do you have it every time you check till after O? I read you record the most fertile cm each day, so I have to assume it's not out of the ordinary to have it vary throughout the day?? Only checked once yesterday, maybe had ewcm just at another time of the day? 

Especially around O how often do you ladies check during the day?


----------



## aley28

Yay for ovulation, danielle1984! I hope you get a BFP :dust:

KatieSweet, welcome!! I put you under 'to be confirmed' for testing date - I hope you O on time! :happydance:

DHBH, generally speaking I get EWCM continually from when I first see it until ovulation. This month is a weird one for me (unless I O'd the only day I saw EWCM). In the beginning, I checked my CM after every time I went pee :rofl: but nowadays, I mostly just check it before bed, though sometimes I still check it 2 or 3 times a day, just sorta depends if I'm having difficulty deciding if its one type of CM or another! I also generally only get one kind of CM each day, but that could just be me. :shrug:


----------



## penelopejones

DHBH: It is frustrating, but it will get better. DD has been sleeping through the night since I stopped breastfeeding. I really think as long as you are breastfeeding it is natural for them to wake up from time to time. 

I'm just hoping we don't have a relapse this month, especially since lack of sleep makes it hard to conceive...


----------



## Kellya009

Danielle maybe we will be bump buddies again!! Wouldn't that be funny!?

(Danielle's DS and my DD were born on the same day)!

February tomorrow... Bring on the BFPs ladies!! I like the idea of testing on Valentine's too, but that's a Saturday here and I need to call the midwives as soon as I get a positive test because there's such a shortage in our area :/. So I need to test sooner rather than later. 

Also, would it put a damper on your Valentine's to get a bfn? That might not make for the best mood!


----------



## Juliet11

yes, let's see some BFPs rolling in!!! There were testers today, what were their results??? 
post and let us know!!


----------



## TTCKat

Ok so I am new to the forums and this is my first post :) 

I am testing on Feb 28th this month..so Im just barely squeezing in to this February testing! 

DH and I have been TTC for about 3 months now...I would say we we're mostly on the "lets see if it just happens" ride until it didnt just happen, so now we are really working on it. He has just switched from night shift to day shift so that should give us some more time...

Mostly just wanted to say hi!!! Good luck to everyone this month it all starts tomorrow!!!


----------



## Juliet11

welcome TTC! good luck this month!!!!


----------



## Kellya009

Last Bd of the fertile window done :D.

Pretty sure yesterday was o day so hoping tomorrow mornings temp is up!! Fxd!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Penelope: I'm sure that's a big factor as to why my dd still wakes up, she LOVES to nurse! It does make it more difficult to TTC #2! Actually last night she woke up and I ended up having to go to her right in the middle of BDing :haha::dohh: oh well! Got her back to sleep and we managed to dtd after :winkwink:


Kelly: hope you caught that eggy!!!! :flower:

AFM: solid smiley this morning!!! Yay! A day or 2 late, but I'll take it! BD last night, will for sure today and tomorrow too. Since O is a bit late my new testing day will be Valentines day, just so happens to be 12 dpo that day. AF is expected for me at 11dpo since I only have a 10 day LP, so if no AF by the 14th I will test. Gonna try really hard to wait till then!

O should be tomorrow, hope to see temp rise day after! Been noticing mild cramps for a couple days now. Anyone else get cramps in the days BEFORE O?
 



Attached Files:







20150201_065100.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lesh07

Hi well after getting a slightly darker O test yesterday afternoon I woke up this morning to 2 really darker tests. Both tests lines were way darker than the control lines so I am officially Ovulating today. DTD last night and then this morning and will go again tonight to be sure. 

My test day will be on the 19th Feb. 

Good luck to all us ladies. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Hi DHB....I sometimes gets ovulation cramps and other months i don't. It's all good though. Xx


----------



## aley28

TTCKat, welcome! I hope this is your lucky month :dust:

Kellya, I hope you got enough swimmers up there! :winkwink:

DHBH, YAY for the +OPK!
I do sometimes get cramping before O, but not all the time!

lesh07, hooray for ovulating! :happydance:

Still no O here, and still no signs that its ever gonna happen. CD25 is the latest I've ovulated since I quit breastfeeding almost 2 years ago. *sigh*


----------



## aley28

sky.pinkmomma, aidensxmomma, and mrsverhey, any word on your tests? Still getting BFNs, aidensmomma? :flower:
Extra :dust: to you ladies today!


----------



## Bjs2005

Hello! Can I join? Please put me down for February 9. That date will mark 8 years since DH and I's first date, so it would be a great gift to have a BFP! FX for everyone testing this month!


----------



## Salembaby

Aley28 are you sure you didn't just miss o?? Is your chart telling you no ovulation?


----------



## Juliet11

Yay for those ovulating!!!!!!!!! 

Tomorrow I test ladies!!!!


----------



## Emiloo

7dpo, slowly getting there! Not really any symptoms to report on other thanslightly tender bbs and had some dull aching in my lower obdomen (mainly on the left side where I think I O'd)

5 days to go!


----------



## Babylove100

Argh I still haven't got a pos opk!! Cd 15 today so fx I get my pos tomorrow or Tuesday!! Good luck ladies!! :dust:


----------



## Brandy_R

Emiloo said:


> 7dpo, slowly getting there! Not really any symptoms to report on other thanslightly tender bbs and had some dull aching in my lower obdomen (mainly on the left side where I think I O'd)
> 
> 5 days to go!



I am on 7dpo also  I'm testing wed (it's my bday) and then again say (if BFN wed) The suspense is killing me!!! i don't have many symptoms either. Light cramping and creamy CM. Other than that it's pretty quiet :-/


----------



## danielle1984

Kellya - yes! Hope we get bfp's at same time again! It would be great to be bump buddies again!

We done lots of BD this weekend!


----------



## TTCKat

Good luck testing tomorrow Juliet11!!!!!


----------



## danielle1984

Babylove100 said:


> Argh I still haven't got a pos opk!! Cd 15 today so fx I get my pos tomorrow or Tuesday!! Good luck ladies!! :dust:

Same here! I was sure I would get a pos opk this weekend but nope! So disappointed. Hopefully tomorrow or Tuesday. We don't BD on weekdays (too tired) but I heard those swimmers can live inside you for a few days.


----------



## Kaydee1983

Hello,

New here and I will be testing Feb 8th, its going to be a long week....


----------



## Juliet11

thanks TTCKAT
i can't wait to come on here tomorrow and tell you ladies! good or bad. I'm in california and they usually don't call with results till 2-3pm. 

welcome kaydee!


----------



## Babylove100

danielle1984 said:


> Babylove100 said:
> 
> 
> Argh I still haven't got a pos opk!! Cd 15 today so fx I get my pos tomorrow or Tuesday!! Good luck ladies!! :dust:
> 
> Same here! I was sure I would get a pos opk this weekend but nope! So disappointed. Hopefully tomorrow or Tuesday. We don't BD on weekdays (too tired) but I heard those swimmers can live inside you for a few days.Click to expand...

They sure can!! Fx for us both!! We can hopefully be tww buddies!!!


----------



## Emiloo

Brandy_R said:


> Emiloo said:
> 
> 
> 7dpo, slowly getting there! Not really any symptoms to report on other thanslightly tender bbs and had some dull aching in my lower obdomen (mainly on the left side where I think I O'd)
> 
> 5 days to go!
> 
> 
> 
> I am on 7dpo also  I'm testing wed (it's my bday) and then again say (if BFN wed) The suspense is killing me!!! i don't have many symptoms either. Light cramping and creamy CM. Other than that it's pretty quiet :-/Click to expand...

Eeek how exciting! I have creamy CM too but its thick and weird (but had that last cycle too) Ive just checked and it has increased, I know thats a good sign!! 

Roll on Wednesday/ Friday!


----------



## aley28

Bjs2005, I put ya down!! I hope you get your BFP then, would be a fantastic timing! :dust:

Salembaby, I don't think I've ovulated. My temps haven't gone up above the coverline (but they've been massively irregular all cycle), and I only had one day of EWCM -- but my cervix is still open and soft, while it usually closes up/goes firm within a day or so after O.

Juliett11, oh goody! I hope you get the first of bunches and bunches of BFPs in this thread :winkwink:

Emiloo, I hope bunches of symptoms develop in the next couple days :winkwink:

Babylove, Positive OPK :dust: 

Brandy_R, I hope you get a BFP for your birthday!! :haha: The 2ww suspense gets me some months too... I JUST WANNA KNOW! :haha:

Kaydee, baby :dust: to you! I hope your week doesn't drag on too slowly! :flower:


----------



## aley28

BTW -- here is my chart. My pre-O temps usually are 97.6-97.8&#730;F, post-O is 98.4 and up. I've never had a chart this unstable, which makes it harder to read, but given that none of my temps have really gone up to my normal post-ovulation range, I just don't think I've O'd yet. And TCOYF seems to agree, as it hasn't marked ovulation anywhere.

Oh, and I haven't updated it today beyond putting my temp in. But cervix is still soft and open, I have no CM to speak of, but I did find some blood right at my cervix. :shrug:
*sigh*

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/Rales12/30_zpse0e9c6c4.png


----------



## Emiloo

Thanks Aley! I really hope you O soon. The not knowing is unbearable!!


----------



## Penguin20

Think I'm out this month as don't think I ovulated and by looks of I don't think I will be :(


----------



## Brandy_R

Yes! I just want to KNOWWWW!! Even if it's BFN for this month lol!! I hope this tww business gets easier because the suspense is killing me :-D

Can't wait to hear of some BFPs!! 

7dpo for me today. Pretty quit down there


----------



## aley28

Emiloo, the not knowing really is unbearable!! 

:hugs: Penguin, I halfway think I'm in the same boat as you. I'll be shocked if I ovulate this cycle, TBH. Ugh.

Brandy_R, I don't know if it gets easier! With any luck, you only have to go through it once or twice :haha:


----------



## icegurl470

2/9 first try for #2, thanks! :)


----------



## Juliet11

weren't there some testers today!????? we need updates people! hoping for those BFPs!!!!!

well i test in 13 hours, which means I'll know in 17-20 hours or so.... countdown!!!


----------



## Juliet11

and for the record, I think I will have good news... I keep thinking it had to have worked this time, but then I tell myself it didn't work so I am not so disappointed. Does that make sense?
But my theory doesn't work cause of course I am going to super disappointed if I get a BFN, even if I tell myself I probably did. Guess I am just trying to psych myself out somehow....


----------



## Kellya009

Juliet how quick do you get your results?? Fxd for you. 

AFM, 2 dpo (3 max but I think 2 based on O pains) and I'm feeling nauseous and achy all over. Pretty sure it's a flu as my Dd is feverish so that might mess with my temps and symptoms spotting!! I did also cry watching "cars" with DD today. Crazy lady much!?


----------



## Juliet11

so i go to the lab anytime before 8 am but they usually don't call till 12-4pm!!! oh the waiting!!! and sitting by the phone! and hoping i am not in the middle of going to the bathroom or changing a diaper or something when they call haha!!! 

nervous and excited over here!!! trying to prepare for the worst... i wrote down my plan if i get a bfn.... join the gym and plan a trip... hah


----------



## Kellya009

I'm the same with the gym lol. If I'm out this month I'm starting Jillian Michaels workout DVDs ;). 

Do they do the blood tests because hpts will always be positive with FETs?


----------



## tag74

:hi: I'd love to join! Testing 2/17!


----------



## Juliet11

kelly, yay jillian micheals! i have one of her DVDs.
So i think for accuracy... like my last FET i got a positive home test but it wasn't strong enough on the blood test. hoping this FET is a good one!!!! also some people who do IVF are given trigger shots that contain HcG, I had that a long time ago, so they would probably get false positives. 

welcome Tag!


----------



## Ckelly79

Good luck juliett really hope you get your BFP x


----------



## Child2Hold

Good luck Juliett!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Good luck Juliett! Fx for you!

AFM still negative opk with fmu, fx I get a pos later today or tomorrow!


----------



## youngmamttc

I don't want to get my hopes up yet but I've had a lot of faint lines on tests since last night. Have sent oh to get a frer and I'll do it at half 2 after a 4 hour hold. I tweaked a test off this morning I'll attach it x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Babylove100

youngmamttc said:


> I don't want to get my hopes up yet but I've had a lot of faint lines on tests since last night. Have sent oh to get a frer and I'll do it at half 2 after a 4 hour hold. I tweaked a test off this morning I'll attach it x

Ooooh fx! Roll on 2.30pm!!!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi ladies my temp dropped yesterday couple of niggles spotting a little this morning af due this coming Saturday sound promising what do you think? Trying not to test just yet lol good luck to today's testers


----------



## Ckelly79

Fx youngmamttc x
Sounds promising butterfly. Af also due Saturday slight cramping thin cm major snotty attitude too lol x


----------



## youngmamttc

Excuse my dirty window sil
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Babylove100

Yay!!! Congratulations youngmamttc! :happydance:


----------



## Juliet11

young at first i couldnt see it but then i see the faint line! hope it gets darker on your next test!!

thanks everyone for the good wishes!!! i can't sleep, test is not for a couple more hours. ughhhhh the anxiety.


----------



## youngmamttc

Juliet11 said:


> young at first i couldnt see it but then i see the faint line! hope it gets darker on your next test!!
> 
> thanks everyone for the good wishes!!! i can't sleep, test is not for a couple more hours. ughhhhh the anxiety.

Ah good luck! Have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats youngmamttc!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Penguin20

Aley28 - It's just frustrating knowing I didn't even get a chance this month, Just have to wait for af to appear in couple weeks

congrats youngmamttc :)


----------



## DHBH0930

O should be today, plan to BD tonight, then we should be good! Ready to be in the TWW! Hope I see my temp rise tomorrow, last month was a slow rise so the day or two after didn't really look like a temp rise till after a few more days. So won't let myself get too worried if I don't see it shoot up a lot tomorrow...

Goodluck to the rest of you testing soon!!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Youngmam yayy I see it x


----------



## Child2Hold

I see it *youngmam* and I barely ever see them. :haha:


----------



## LynAnne

I'm a complete first timer!! I'll be testing on the 17th if AF doesn't show up on the 16th! I hope that I o'd when I was supposed to!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Ok so with fmu yesterday my clearblue digital gave a solid smiley. The ic opk I took looked a bit darker than digi. 

Yesterday's opk (middle opk) looked positive, but now that I took another today (bottom opk) it's even darker. Should I change my chart and say today is my 1st positive? Or leave it?

The digi said positive, but looks pretty light to me minus the far right side of test line. I have read that the whole line doesn't have to be as dark as control to be positive. 

I know the difference is only a day but wondering if I should keep my 1st positive on my chart as yesterday or change to today? 

Maybe yesterday was a positive, but just darker positive today? Might just be cuz O is later today?
 



Attached Files:







2015-02-02 09.35.15.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Salembaby

Congrats Young!! 

I'm learning so much from this thread. Thanks for all following and contributing. 

DHBH I'd use the one today. CB advanced digi gave me a solid smiley this month 72 hours before my CB regular Digital. Talk about a difference! I no longer trust the advanced. 

Cheers to everyone gettin busy!

Aley- have you tried clomid? I'm on my 2nd month and although my chart looks like a steep mountain range, I ovulated somewhere in there! 

The 2ww is SO SO SO long! And exercise is a good plan if we missed the egg this month!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Just joining in please ladies. If I ovulate this month testing will be end of Feb. currently CD9 but I have PCOS and DH has some sperm issues. This is month #8 TTC number 4 and waiting on our infertility referral on the 26th. Xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Just want to thank u ladies for keeping me going x
Babydust to all x


----------



## aley28

Welcome icegurl, tag74, LynAnne, Teeny Weeny! I've got you added, good luck this cycle! :dust:

Juliett, I'm so anxious to hear if you've got a BFP this month! Will you pee on stuff even if you get a positive blood test? LOL, I think I'd want to see a positive on a peestick :blush:

Kellya, I hope you aren't coming down with anything!

Babylove, FXd for your +OPK soon... is the waiting to O getting unbearable??

Youngmam, I see a faint line on that FRER!!! PEE ON MORE STICKS! :haha: :happydance: So exciting!!! Congrats!!

Butterfly, the spotting this far from AF sounds promising!

Penguin20, I hear you. I'm feeling completely OUT this cycle. I'm not even gonna try to force the sex anymore. :roll: Do you miss ovulation often? The last anovulatory cycle I had was July 2013, so I figure I'm probably about 'due' one? :haha:

DHBH, Yay for ovulation!! :happydance:

LynAnne, it would be perfect to get a BFP this cycle, huh! First try and right around Valentine's Day! :happydance: :dust: to you!

Salembaby, I haven't tried anything special yet. This is only Cycle #3 TTC. I do have my yearly with my OBGYN at the end of March. I plan to ask at that point for Clomid. I think next cycle I'll try Soy Isoflavones. Maybe. :haha:

Ckelly :hugs:


----------



## aley28

AFM, I am giving up on this cycle. CD26 and no confirmable O. My libido is barely there. Gonna wait it out, hopefully I manage to ovulate. If I see EWCM, I'll jump on DH, but I don't see the point in stressing about it, really!!


----------



## Babylove100

Omg is it so unbearable!! I usually test with opks 4-5 times a day but have only been testing twice a day so now I'm panicking ive missed my surge!! I usually only have a short surge so it's a possibility! Will have to wait and see what tonights test holds! The wait continues.....*sigh*


----------



## coucou11

Hi ladies! Just catching up, we had company this weekend so it's been busy.

Here's my chart, things seem to be looking good this month. Last month my temps were a mess so I'm really happy that this one looks normal. 

Congrats youngmama on the BFP!!! So exciting!!

Sorry Aley that things are so all over the place this month for you, I know when your temps are not predictable it can be so frustrating. It's such a disappointing way to start each day. Stay positive, I hope it's just a late O for you!!

DHBH I sometimes get mixed fertile CM through my fertile window. Also, I would call today positive on you opk. Since it's dark, or actually you could just label both days positive, right? 

Sorry to those who the witch got!!
 



Attached Files:







ChartFeb.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 2


----------



## aley28

Beautiful chart, coucou!! I'm jealous :rofl: Yesterday was O day for you, looks like? :happydance:

babylove, I hope you didn't miss your surge! Are you charting too, or just OPKs?


----------



## Penguin20

Aley28 - im not sure if I do every month as I don't use opk often but normally round ovulation I get a little tender boobs, lots of EWCM and little cramps on one of my sides but I had nothing this month and my opks have been pretty much negative this month so I know Im out and just going to wait for the dreaded witch :( 

Sorry to hear that you might be out too just an unlucky month for us both


----------



## Babylove100

Yippe! I didn't miss it!! What a lovely positive opk!! :happydance: TWW commences on Wednesday! Yay!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## drjo718

Just saw my first evap ever in person! Looked at yesterday's test and there's a very faint shadowy line on it. At least now I know where the line is supposed to be.


----------



## Ckelly79

Yayy baby love :)


----------



## Child2Hold

CD1 today! I can be part of this thread again. :haha: AF would be due anytime from 2/22-2/28 so I'll be testing on 2/25. Last 3 cycles have been 23, 21, and now 22 days. :happydance: 

Will be getting a donation on Friday and hopefully another one sometime next week. 
:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome icegurl, tag74, LynAnne, and Teeny Weeny!

Young congratulations!! That is a definite :bfp:

CD6 for me, will be going to the beach this weekend on holiday so my fertile window will be when we are there! Hopefully the sea breeze will do the trick! :haha:


----------



## DiabeticMommy

Hi, I've been trying to stay away, mainly to stop myself going mad with symptom spotting and poas syndrome! Thank god I'm at work so that I'm distracted! 

Though I have had a few symptoms, namely stomach cramps, fatigue, headaches and tender boobs. I hope that it's not my head screwing with me, sometimes I feel that we've cracked it and others I think that it's not happened and that it's all in my head. I wish I was as confident as my DH. I've fully submerged into the tww mentality. 

Congrats babylove100 on catching the Big O. :) 

Fingers crossed for good news for you alley28 and penguin20. :hugs:

I hope everyone is getting good news, baby dust to everyone! :dust:


----------



## LynAnne

Aley- I'm totally hoping that I do get a BFP first time around (don't we all?) but mainly just so I don't have to go through months of symptom spotting, testing and all that waiting! Hope everyone gets their BFPs soon!


----------



## Juliet11

105 beta!!!! yay!!!!!!111 :D :D :D i'm pregnant!!!
they did say it was a little low, so back on Wednesday to see if it doubles. I am HOPING SO!!!!!!!!!! 

thanks for all the support xoxo 
i'll keep you ladies updated. 

and no, i never did poas!!!!


----------



## aley28

Child2Hold, yay! :haha: I hope you are able to catch the O this time!!

borr.dg.baby, conceiving on the beach sounds super romantic :winkwink:

Diabeticmommy, the 2ww is tough! I drive myself crazy symptom spotting too - yay for distractions!

LynAnne, all the waiting gets so upsetting! I wish everybody who is ready to have a baby could conceive on the first go - it would make all this SO MUCH EASIER! :haha:

Juliett, YAY! Congrats!!! :happydance:
Now, go POAS to make it official. :rofl: (kidding :haha:)


----------



## coucou11

Aley yes, I am thinking yesterday was O day - I hope so! DH and I need a break haha.

Babylove great opk there! Good luck!

Juliet congrats!!! Fabulous news!


----------



## Child2Hold

Congrats Juliett!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats Juliett! How exciting!


----------



## KrissyB

I've got a mock IUI scheduled tomorrow to prep for IUI treatment next month, if this month doesn't work out for us. Has anyone here gone through an IUI before? Is it painful? Any words of advice?


----------



## danielle1984

did opk and it's lighter!I think I might have miss surge or I won't ovulate this month.


----------



## danielle1984

Congrat Juliet!!

Babylove - Nice pos. opk!


----------



## Juliet11

thanks everyone!!! it took quite awhile and 3 rounds of fertility treatment to get this BFP!!!! i hope it sticks!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'll report back on Wednesday. but my research online says 105 is pretty good. and the only other time i was preggo in 2012, it was 103 first beta!!!


----------



## Dani88

Congrats Juliet!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats Juliet!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desiree1694

It's only 2 dpo seems like it's going to be an eternity!!! I am the least patient person!


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats Youngmam and Juliet! Can you tell us your TTC stories?


----------



## Juliet11

penelope, I have severe endometriosis, making it super hard to conceive. After 2 years of trying, I got pregnany through IVF and that resulted in my sweet twins! Then a year after they were born we started having treatments again cause I knew it might take awhile. 
Several months and 3 FETs later, I am now 4 weeks & 2 days pregnant!


----------



## Kellya009

Juliet Yay!!! Huge congrats. Wishing you a sticky baby!! Also interesting that your beta is similar to 2012, that was your twins right? Wouldn&#8217;t twin HCG be higher than singleton? So excited for you xx

Congrats youngmama as well :)

Hope you O Danielle!!

Just waiting out my tww here&#8230; waiting for crosshairs, should get them tomorrow with my 3rd temp rise :) 9 more mornings till I test! My DD is sick so I didn&#8217;t sleep last night at all and tonight will be the same. It&#8217;s so frustrating. If she does it again tomorrow night I don&#8217;t know how I&#8217;ll work on Wednesday.


----------



## Juliet11

yes kelly, that was my twins! and i also had 2 embroys put back in! but am hoping one took. twins in a lot a work. 

you are right, in 2012 they were surprised by the twins because of the beta number. so we shall see this time what is in store!!!! hoping one sticks!!!


----------



## aley28

OMG Juliett, I'll keep my fingers crossed that you've just got one baking in there, as 2 sets of twins sounds insanely difficult to manage! :haha: When will you have an ultrasound to check?!

Kellya, I hope you manage some sleep tonight and that your DD gets to feeling better :flower:


----------



## Child2Hold

*Juliet* - For your sanity I hope its one. Are they going to do a second beta or just the one?


----------



## Salembaby

kellya - I hope you get some sleep! My DS is up at night and making my temps difficult to take and be accurate! My temps been dropping since I o'd!? But Ive been up 2-4 times every night!

Juliet - BIG congrats!!! I'm excited to hear more news!!

Aley & Danielle - Come on eggies!! I've never tried soy isoflavones so I'm gonna do some research. 
I'm working with acupuncture and hopeful it's helping me. I got underweight and had a big move to Europe so I'm glad to have a cycle to follow again. Yay for Cd1!! 
I also had to change my diet. I cut out gluten for a while and learned I can digest it in reasonable amounts.


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats juliett yayyyyyy x


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies. My ovulation was def Sat night/Sun morn as i got positives all night Sat and all the way through till Sunday eve. Which is great as we dtd sat night/sun morning so hopefully we have caught that eggie. By yesterday morning the test line had got really light again. So we should be good. 

Good luck to us all huns. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Congrats Juliette. Xx


----------



## Butterfly2015

Congrats to those with bfp's I'm out spotting turned to af almost a week early back to waiting for o again is there a March thread yet think I might take a break been ttc for 10 months now good luck everyone still waiting to test


----------



## Babylove100

Ah so sorry butterfly :hugs:


----------



## Emiloo

I'm 9dpo today!! I have sore bbs, and had a feeling like AF was coming this morning (light cramping in my back, lower abdomen and hips!) and now its pretty much gone? Think I'll do a sneaky test tomorrow

And congratulations Juliet!!


----------



## FallBabe

Congrats to the bfps! 

BFN for me this morning at 10dpo. I'll probably test a few more times to make sure, but my gut says it's on to next month.


----------



## Penguin20

Congrats Juliet :)


----------



## mrsverhey

Juliet11 said:


> 105 beta!!!! yay!!!!!!111 :D :D :D i'm pregnant!!!
> they did say it was a little low, so back on Wednesday to see if it doubles. I am HOPING SO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thanks for all the support xoxo
> i'll keep you ladies updated.
> 
> and no, i never did poas!!!!

Yay Juliet I am so happy for you!!!!
Aley28 how you hanging in there? Man this is rough!!!
AFM I am now CD 30 14DPO BFN and no signs of AF ughhh I either want her to just show her ugly face so I can move on to the next try or I want a BFP I feel like by now I deserve some kind of answer ughhh this is mentally and emotionally draining and I am not sure anymore if I have it in me to keep going feeling pretty sad these days. :nope:


----------



## DHBH0930

Butterfly: so sorry AF got you :hugs: hope you get your bfp next cycle!

FallBabe: sorry for your bfn :hugs: Still early though! Not over till AF shows. But i know what you mean, each cycle so far I felt out before AF came...

Mrsverhey: hope you either get your bfp, or at least have af show soon so you aren't in limbo anymore. Not knowing either way for sure is the worst. So sorry you are feeling so down :hugs: treat yourself to something special! :flower:

AFM: O was maybe yesterday, or its today. BD the last 3 days in a row and think that's probably enough, even if O is today. But will see if DH can handle one more time tonight, more :spermy: up there the better! 

Hoping to hear about more bfp's, and hope ladies in limbo get your answers soon (for O, AF, or BFP)


----------



## Dani88

AF arrived today (a couple days early).


----------



## Emiloo

Sorry the witch got you Dani, FX for the next cycle!


----------



## mrsverhey

DHBH thanks for the encouraging words! Hopefully DH can handle one more night my doctor always says well you should be good but go ahead and fill the bucket one more time ha ha by the end of the four days though I am sore and ready to be done too:) all that :sex: can be hard on the body :haha: My fingers are crossed for you!!!

Dani so sorry the :witch: showed but look at the bright side your no longer in the limbo window so here is to cd 1 for you and fingers crossed that this is your month!!! 

:dust:


----------



## Dani88

Thanks mrsverhey. Very true. This will be my 5th cycle... I know it hasn't been too long yet, but I just want it so badly, so it's still a little hard.


----------



## mrsverhey

Dani88 said:


> Thanks mrsverhey. Very true. This will be my 5th cycle... I know it hasn't been too long yet, but I just want it so badly, so it's still a little hard.

oh Dani I know the feeling this is my sixth cylcle this time my DH and I previously tried for 3 years and took a year of off meds but did nothing to prevent it so now we are back to meds and waiting. It gets very tiring and dishearting when you want something so bad and it seems almost impossible to have. We have to stick together and be each others encouragement it will happen for us just hasnt been our time yet.


----------



## BabyBump2015

Youngmamttc I see a line, congrats :bfp: 

aley28 so sorry your cycle is in limbo :hugs:

baby love :yipee: yay for Ovulating :happydance: 

Juliett, Yay! Congrats!!! :happydance: :bfp:

Butterfly so sorry AF got you :hugs:

FallBabe, sorry for the bfn :hugs:

Mrsverhey TTC is the worst when it doesn&#8217;t happen as fast as we want it to :cry: sending you lots of virtual hugs :hugs: :hug: :hugs:

DHBH0930 FXed you Od and with your BD I think you are good, one more night couldn&#8217;t hurt either :winkwink: :thumbup:

Dani88 sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:

:hi: to all the newbies & good luck :wave:

afm: cd7 and really nothing much happening, AF has left the buidling and :sex: has begun (last night) :blush: :thumbup: I usually O anytime between cd14-cd19 so thats around Vday :thumbup: good luck ladies :hugs: baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## DHBH0930

mrsverhey said:


> DHBH thanks for the encouraging words! Hopefully DH can handle one more night my doctor always says well you should be good but go ahead and fill the bucket one more time ha ha by the end of the four days though I am sore and ready to be done too:) all that :sex: can be hard on the body :haha: My fingers are crossed for you!!!

Haha thanks! I love that "fill the bucket" It's true though, it's tough on us, definitely get sore and I know DH feels drained, literally :haha: hoping for a bfp, you'd think with all the :spermy: up there after days and days of :sex: it should be a for sure thing!!! 



Dani88 said:


> AF arrived today (a couple days early).

So sorry :hugs:



BabyBump2015 said:


> DHBH0930 FXed you Od and with your BD I think you are good, one more night couldnt hurt either :winkwink: :thumbup:
> 
> afm: cd7 and really nothing much happening, AF has left the buidling and :sex: has begun (last night) :blush: :thumbup: I usually O anytime between cd14-cd19 so thats around Vday :thumbup: good luck ladies :hugs: baby dust to all :dust:

Thanks! definitely think O is today, so really hoping DH has one more time in him :haha:

We all know what you will be doing on Valentines day!!! :winkwink::haha: good luck to you!!!


AFM: I definitely think O is today, lots of ewcm and opk just slightly lighter, still seems positive. I usually get 2 days in a row of positive opks, day before and day of O. Now I know I can't trust the clearblue advanced digi! It gave me a positive too soon. Just by one day but still, not worth the $$$ if the ic's are more accurate! FX I can BD one more time today, then SO looking forward to a break!!!! Not sure how you ladies are but with all the BD around O, for 1-1.5 weeks or so we don't do it much the rest of the cycle, we are so :sex: out!:blush:


----------



## Babylove100

DHBH totally agree! I'm O'ing today but the thought of more bd is bothering me! Oh well I guess you gotta be in it to win it!!


----------



## aley28

Salembaby - I think I might try soy isoflavones next cycle. Maybe. I haven't decided yet. :haha:
I hear fantastic things about acupuncture in general, so I'm sure its helping you!!

lesh07, Yay for ovulating!! I hope you caught the egg!

Butterfly, so sorry AF showed. :hugs: There isn't a March thread that I know of!
A couple cycles of NTNP might be good for ya? TTC can be so stressful, and depressing after months of BFNs! :hugs:

Emiloo, those sound like good early pg symptoms?? Fingers crossed!!

FallBabe, I hope you get your BFP in the next couple of days! The average day to get a BFP is like 13DPO I believe I read! So there's still time!

mrsverhey - I hate the limbo-land of the end of the 2ww!! I hope you get the answer one way or the other by tomorrow??? FX'd is the answer that ends with a baby in 9 months :winkwink:

DHBH, enjoy your break from :sex: :rofl: Sounds to me like you've got all the bases covered!
My husband has a high libido, so I try to keep the sex going all cycle long, once every 3 or 4 days at LEAST. Been a huge struggle lately though :blush:

Dani, so sorry the witch got you -- and early, at that!! :hugs:
Wanting a baby so badly and getting AF every cycle is really hard. I hope you don't have to wait too much longer :flower:

Babybump, yay for AF ending!! Do you do SMEP, or just have sex every day? FX'd this is your lucky cycle!


AFM, I was feeling like I had PMS setting in last night - just some mood swings and no patience for the kids shenanigans. :shrug: My phone app says I ovulated on CD21 and that I am 6DPO today. My chart is impossible to decipher, as nothing has gone above the coverline. So IF (and that's a big IF!) I did O on CD21 like my phone thinks, AF should be here on Feb 10th -- 13DPO. I usually spot a day or two before AF shows, so if no spotting has started by the 10th, I'm going to POAS, just in case, but I don't think I'll get too upset if its a BFN. :shrug:


----------



## mrsverhey

Aley28 thank you so much for all of your work with this thread I love it an I am so gratful!!!


----------



## mrsverhey

BabyBump Thank you so much! Hugs are always nice! Lucky you with the O being around Valentines day now it will be easier to make it not quite so much like a chore or a have to do this now kind of thing! How fun!!! FX for you and maybe this will be the Valentines gift that keeps on giving!!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi guys can I join? We were supposed to be wtt til march but risked dtd early hours of Sunday morning (cd 16) and now I'm getting quite excited at the small chance of pregnancy. Not sure whether or not I was o-in as my cycles aren't bang on each month but will be testing anyway, currently on cd18 anyone at same point?? X


----------



## mrsverhey

DHBH We are the same way ha ha always nice to have a rest period in there! It does get exhausting! 

AFM Just spoke with Dr office if no :witch: or :bfp: by Friday am they will order Betta test and start provera to get another cycle up and going so hopefully I get a BFP but if I dont I would rather get AF on my own than have to wait the seven to ten days it takes to get it with provera becuase by the time you actually start you wind up losing a whole month of precious time so say some prayers for a BFP or eeeekk I hate saying this or for AF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsverhey

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Hi guys can I join? We were supposed to be wtt til march but risked dtd early hours of Sunday morning (cd 16) and now I'm getting quite excited at the small chance of pregnancy. Not sure whether or not I was o-in as my cycles aren't bang on each month but will be testing anyway, currently on cd18 anyone at same point?? X

Welcome Tinkerbelle glad to have you! Hopefully this is your month and you get a BFP I am currently on CD 30 and 14DPO


----------



## Kellya009

Lesh hope your tww goes quickly and we see a BFP from you!!

Hugs butterfly xx

Emiloo so exciting!! Can't wait to see your test!!

Fallbabe I hope you're not out... I know what you mean though, I'm not trying to be negative but I have a gut feeling this isn't our month either. 

Dhbh yay for O!! 

AFM: DD's cold is worse today and still not sleeping. Got my crosshairs and ff says 5 dpo but I think I'm 4. So I think I'll do some early tests since I've got 15 ic's ;). The 10th I think I'll start. I know I'm going to catch DD's cold this week cause she's been coughing in my face :/. So this will be a fun tww!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

mrsverhey said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys can I join? We were supposed to be wtt til march but risked dtd early hours of Sunday morning (cd 16) and now I'm getting quite excited at the small chance of pregnancy. Not sure whether or not I was o-in as my cycles aren't bang on each month but will be testing anyway, currently on cd18 anyone at same point?? X
> 
> Welcome Tinkerbelle glad to have you! Hopefully this is your month and you get a BFP I am currently on CD 30 and 14DPOClick to expand...

Thank you! Nearly test time for you then? I'm already getting impatient ha ha x


----------



## mrsverhey

Kelly hang in there and dont give up till the evil witch shows her ugly face! I sure hope you dd gets better soon having sick kiddos is never fun and I really hope you dont get it especially because if this is your month for a BFP there isnt a whole lot you can take medicine wise when sick and pregnant. 

Tinkerbelle yes I tested this morning and got a BFN but dont have any normal pms signs either spoke with the dr and he said if no AF or BFP by Friday then they will do a blood test and get things moving so here I am tww over and I am still waiting lol oh well nature of the game I suppose!! 
Baby dust and hugs to all!!
:dust::hug::hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

mrsverhey said:


> Kelly hang in there and dont give up till the evil witch shows her ugly face! I sure hope you dd gets better soon having sick kiddos is never fun and I really hope you dont get it especially because if this is your month for a BFP there isnt a whole lot you can take medicine wise when sick and pregnant.
> 
> Tinkerbelle yes I tested this morning and got a BFN but dont have any normal pms signs either spoke with the dr and he said if no AF or BFP by Friday then they will do a blood test and get things moving so here I am tww over and I am still waiting lol oh well nature of the game I suppose!!
> Baby dust and hugs to all!!
> :dust::hug::hugs:

Well FXd for you, still in the game til AF xx


----------



## Brandy_R

Today is 9dpo and I am already feeling like I'm out for this month. I took a test and was completely negative. No symptoms what so ever. Not even cramps....nada. I am waiting till Sat to test again.

Good luck to everyone else that's about to test!!!


----------



## Emiloo

*Kelly-* Thanks, I can't wait! Is it morning yet?? :haha: I hope you dont catch poor DD's cold, roll on the 10th for you!

*Aley-* That's what Im thinking!! These symptoms are giving me alot of hope so I hope Im not let down in the morning! Its so annoying when charts are too hard to read, I hope you have O'ed then at least you can get this cycle done and over with if you dont get a BFP!

*Brandy-* Some people don't get any symptoms before their BFP so you never know!! I am 9dpo too, I was going to wait until Friday to test but I'm cracking so will start tomorrow lol :dohh:


----------



## coucou11

Hi all! 

Sorry to the BFNs and those for whom AF showed :( Good luck on the next cycle!

Looking forward to some more tests! 

And I agree, thanks ro Aley for taking such good care of this thread!

AFM I am 2 DPO and already feel out, how is that possible? It's my temps - last month they never went above 97.9. If they don't go to 98 in the next couple days I will be really bummed. I'm not sure if its my progesterone or something leftover from the miscarriage or what. Sigh.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Just a question.. Who has ovulation spotting? I had a small amount of spotting on cd14 however no increase in cm or anything like that this month. Those who do, does it happen during ovulation or before?


----------



## mrsverhey

Brandy_R said:


> Today is 9dpo and I am already feeling like I'm out for this month. I took a test and was completely negative. No symptoms what so ever. Not even cramps....nada. I am waiting till Sat to test again.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else that's about to test!!!



Brandy Hang in there 9 days is early and there are lots of women who feel out and have no symptoms at 9 days and get a :bfp: I am 14DPO and two days late for AF and feel nothing either way and that stinks to cause I really want a :bfp: but if that isnt the case I would like to get this cycle moving! :dust::hug:


----------



## Ckelly79

Tinkerbelle93 I spot a day or so before ovulation hun most months. Hope this helps :)


----------



## mrsverhey

Emiloo said:



> *Kelly-* Thanks, I can't wait! Is it morning yet?? :haha: I hope you dont catch poor DD's cold, roll on the 10th for you!
> 
> *Aley-* That's what Im thinking!! These symptoms are giving me alot of hope so I hope Im not let down in the morning! Its so annoying when charts are too hard to read, I hope you have O'ed then at least you can get this cycle done and over with if you dont get a BFP!
> 
> *Brandy-* Some people don't get any symptoms before their BFP so you never know!! I am 9dpo too, I was going to wait until Friday to test but I'm cracking so will start tomorrow lol :dohh:

Emiloo its hard at this point not to feel out I think for most women anyway cause your really kind of early for tell tale symptoms and so close to possible pms symtoms that how do you know for sure what it is you know so hang in there your not out till the :witch: says your out!!!! Hang in there and keep us posted!!!!


----------



## mrsverhey

coucou11 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Sorry to the BFNs and those for whom AF showed :( Good luck on the next cycle!
> 
> Looking forward to some more tests!
> 
> And I agree, thanks ro Aley for taking such good care of this thread!
> 
> AFM I am 2 DPO and already feel out, how is that possible? It's my temps - last month they never went above 97.9. If they don't go to 98 in the next couple days I will be really bummed. I'm not sure if its my progesterone or something leftover from the miscarriage or what. Sigh.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Coucou I really hope this is your month I know its still so early but hang in there your body may suprise you!!! :dust::hug::af:


----------



## mrsverhey

Ckelly79 said:


> Tinkerbelle93 I spot a day or so before ovulation hun most months. Hope this helps :)

Ckelly how are you doing? Where in the crazy process are you again??


----------



## aley28

mrsverhey and coucou, you're welcome! TBH, it gives me something to focus on other than my own cycle :haha: Also I'm a SAHM with just one kiddo at home these days (older boy is in school M-F) so I have plenty of spare time to obsess over my cycle/symptoms... its good to have a distraction, yet still feel like I'm putting extra energy into TTC! :haha:


mrsverhey, Hopefully your cycle resolves itself/you get a BFP so you don't have to mess around with Provera!

tinkerbelle, I hope you catch it this cycle before you even have to get all the way to TTC status :winkwink: Wouldn't that be nice?! Any idea which day you are going to test?
I get ovulation spotting sometimes. It depends on the cycle as to when it happens. Seems like I usually spot a day or so before O and occasionally that spreads onto O day, though I almost never get spotting after O.

Kellya, I hope you are able to avoid your daughter's cough by some stroke of luck!! Kids are so contagious :rofl:

Brandy_R, there's still time! Remember that sometimes the lack of symptoms is itself a symptom :winkwink:

coucou, oh sweetie you are SO not out yet! :haha: I hope your temps do a proper spike tomorrow though.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

aley28 said:


> mrsverhey and couch, you're welcome! TBH, it gives me something to focus on other than my own cycle :haha: Also I'm a SAHM with just one kiddo at home these days (older boy is in school M-F) so I have plenty of spare time to obsess over my cycle/symptoms... its good to have a distraction, yet still feel like I'm putting extra energy into TTC! :haha:
> 
> 
> mrsverhey, Hopefully your cycle resolves itself/you get a BFP so you don't have to mess around with Provera!
> 
> tinkerbelle, I hope you catch it this cycle before you even have to get all the way to TTC status :winkwink: Wouldn't that be nice?! Any idea which day you are going to test?
> I get ovulation spotting sometimes. It depends on the cycle as to when it happens. Seems like I usually spot a day or so before O and occasionally that spreads onto O day, though I almost never get spotting after O.
> 
> Kellya, I hope you are able to avoid your daughter's cough by some stroke of luck!! Kids are so contagious :rofl:
> 
> Brandy_R, there's still time! Remember that sometimes the lack of symptoms is itself a symptom :winkwink:
> 
> coucou, oh sweetie you are SO not out yet! :haha: I hope your temps do a proper spike tomorrow though.


Yes that would be good! I'm so impatient now so I have no idea how I will cope with TTC :haha: I think I'm going to wait until cd28, I have a supply of cheapies and will only invest in a decent test if anything comes of them. Then again I have around 10 so can see myself caving beforehand! X


----------



## Ckelly79

Hey mrsverhey currently 10dpo not much in the way of symptoms. Would love this to be month. If mc hadn't happened i would of been due in 4weeks :/ x


----------



## Penguin20

On CD24 now I definatly don't think I ovulated this month so guess I'm waiting for the dreaded witch, I'll be on anything between cd 35-40 unless my agnus cactus and drinking spearmint tea helped bring my af on sooner 

Just a waiting game...

Sorry for anyone who af has come and congrats on any bfps out there :)


----------



## mrsverhey

Ckelly79 said:


> Hey mrsverhey currently 10dpo not much in the way of symptoms. Would love this to be month. If mc hadn't happened i would of been due in 4weeks :/ x

Oh Ckelly I am praying this is your month I am so sorry to hear that I am sure you think about it all the time I would too! Im hear if you ever just need to talk! Prayers and hugs for you!!! When will you start testing again?


----------



## startd

I caved and tested early on a FRER, and I think I just got a squinter. Eek! I've never seen anything even remotely close to a second line.
Feeling nervous-excited.
I hope tomorrow's one is darker!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

startd said:


> I caved and tested early on a FRER, and I think I just got a squinter. Eek! I've never seen anything even remotely close to a second line.
> Feeling nervous-excited.
> I hope tomorrow's one is darker!

How exciting! FXd for you tomorrow! X


----------



## mrsverhey

startd said:


> I caved and tested early on a FRER, and I think I just got a squinter. Eek! I've never seen anything even remotely close to a second line.
> Feeling nervous-excited.
> I hope tomorrow's one is darker!


Yay even a squinter is worth excitement I cant wait till tomrrow for you! How many days post ovulation are you? Try not drinking anything a few hours before bed so your urine is more concentrated and not so dilluted FX for tomorrow be sure to let us know!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## aley28

tinkerbelle, I like your approach; I think that's how I'm going to do it from here. Pee on the cheap tests first and leave the FRERs to confirm, instead of spending bazillions on FRERs :rofl:

Ckelly, that's a tough anniversary to face. I hope you are too busy coping with first trimester symptoms to be too sad about it. :hugs: Everything crossed for this being your month!! :dust:

Penguin20, I hope AF comes soon so you can get a fresh start!

startd, OOOOH! I hope it turns darker tomorrow!!! :happydance: Any pics for me to obsess over?! :haha:


----------



## DiabeticMommy

Good luck for tomorrow Startd! (I'm in a very similar position myself) 

I can sympathise with you Kellya, my son has come home from nursery with a stinking cold today. :cry: poor baba isn't himself at all, it's gonna be a looong night. Try Vicks on their feet and then socks on top, it helps us lot when we've got the dreaded lurgi! I hope she feels better soon! 

Big hugs Penguin20 :hugs:

Congratulations juliet, that's great news! :thumbup:


Ok, so I gave in to my own poas gremlins and the first photo is what I got, not brilliant, by any means, but DH and I could definitely see a line.

I took another test tonight and got the second, so I don't think it's an evap. 

I'm only 9dpo, so I'll probably have to pee on a few more sticks before it fully sinks in, but I'm definitely excited!

:dust: to everyone!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mrsverhey

DiabeticMommy said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Startd! (I'm in a very similar position myself)
> 
> I can sympathise with you Kellya, my son has come home from nursery with a stinking cold today. :cry: poor baba isn't himself at all, it's gonna be a looong night. Try Vicks on their feet and then socks on top, it helps us lot when we've got the dreaded lurgi! I hope she feels better soon!
> 
> Big hugs Penguin20 :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations juliet, that's great news! :thumbup:
> 
> Ok, so I gave in to my own poas gremlins and the first photo is what I got, not brilliant, by any means, but DH and I could definitely see a line.
> 
> I took another test tonight and got the second, so I don't think it's an evap.
> 
> I'm only 9dpo, so I'll probably have to pee on a few more sticks before it fully sinks in, but I'm definitely excited!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!!!




Diabeticmommy I see it!!!!! :bfp: Yayyyy!!! Keep us posted on the darker test to come!!!! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats diabeticmommy!


----------



## startd

YAY Diabetic Mommy!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

DiabeticMommy said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Startd! (I'm in a very similar position myself)
> 
> I can sympathise with you Kellya, my son has come home from nursery with a stinking cold today. :cry: poor baba isn't himself at all, it's gonna be a looong night. Try Vicks on their feet and then socks on top, it helps us lot when we've got the dreaded lurgi! I hope she feels better soon!
> 
> Big hugs Penguin20 :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations juliet, that's great news! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I gave in to my own poas gremlins and the first photo is what I got, not brilliant, by any means, but DH and I could definitely see a line.
> 
> I took another test tonight and got the second, so I don't think it's an evap.
> 
> I'm only 9dpo, so I'll probably have to pee on a few more sticks before it fully sinks in, but I'm definitely excited!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!!!

Wow lovely clear bfp!! Congrats x


----------



## Juliet11

dia, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry to those who got the witch :( :( next month

thanks everyone for the congrats. i am so excited and will have a second beta tomorrow to confirm the numbers are good. very nervous about that! but i do feel early preggy symptoms so thats good.


----------



## Child2Hold

*Diabeticmommy* - Can't wait to see progression pics!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## startd

I've just realised that if I am pregnant, my due date will be DH's birthday. Crazy!


----------



## aley28

Diabeticmommy :yipee:
I can't see anything on your top pic, but I definitely see the line on the second one!! :happydance: Congratulations!!!

Juliett, do let us know how your second set of numbers are tomorrow! The start of some symptoms is good!


----------



## DHBH0930

startd said:


> I've just realised that if I am pregnant, my due date will be DH's birthday. Crazy!

That would be very cool! My dd's due date was December 17th, dh's bday is the 19th. I kept saying how cool it would be if she came on his bday, and as it got closer just had a feeling it would happen. Well almost 12:00am on the dot, maybe a min or two after on the 19th woke up to my water breaking! So they have the same bday :kiss: I think it is awesome :flower:


----------



## Child2Hold

I was born on my dad's birthday. It's an awesome thing.


----------



## aley28

startd, that would be cool, could make for some special birthdays!


----------



## penelopejones

DD was born on my birthday! She was due two days after my birthday, so I was shocked when I woke up the morning of my birthday with contractions. She arrived around 7 pm that night.


----------



## DHBH0930

It's an amazing bday present :flower:

Managed to squeeze in one more BD! NOW I think we are set, hopefully there was an army of :spermy: waiting for that eggy! :haha: hope to see my temp rise tomorrow!

Doc appt. tomorrow to ask about the bleeding on CD 9 I've had for 3 cycles. Gonna ask for an US to make sure it's not fibroids/polyps


----------



## aidensxmomma

Congrats to everyone who has gotten BFPs!!! :happydance:

Sorry I've been MIA - had to take some time off the forum. The :witch: got me today. :( But this means I can finally move on to my next cycle, which is a huge relief after this horribly long one. :thumbup:

Good luck to all you ladies! Sending lots and lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## Brandy_R

Soooo after being so upset this morning and crying to a county song on my way to get my hair done I came home to senative nipples!!!!! Idk if it's Af Coming or not because this is my first cycle ovulating ever but normally don't have that. Also my boobs are a little sore on the inside (cleavage oart) I always thought it was outside?

Anyways I'm just happy to have SOMETHING going on (even if it's AF). I really think it was God throwing me a bone either way it turns out! Sooo excited I had to share hehe


----------



## Babylove100

Congrats diabeticmommy!!!

AFM - 1dpo today!!! Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats dia xx
11dpo bfn for me :/


----------



## startd

Just tested on a digi - I'm pregnant! Woohoo!


----------



## Ckelly79

Woohoo startd congrats xx


----------



## Emiloo

Congrats Startd!! What dpo are you??

Sorry *aidensmomma* that AF got you but as least youre on a fresh new cycle now :)

*Brandy* I also have AF signs since yday but a bit early for me (10dpo now) and got a BFN today!! Lets hope these are pregnancy signs for both of us!!


----------



## Jenelia

aley28 said:


> <3<3<3<3<3​
> We didn't get our New Year's BFPs, so let's try for a Valentine's Day one? Let me know when you're testing, and I'll add you to the list! :flower:
> 
> *Testers:*
> *Jan 29th:*
> ASmith628
> 
> *Jan 30th:*
> stephg83
> Peanut112
> 
> *Jan 31st:*
> remres34
> Mari30me
> 
> *1st:*
> Trying4First1:witch:
> skypink.mommy
> aidensxmomma
> mrsverhey
> 
> *2nd:*
> Juliet11 :bfp:
> Marissale
> 
> *3rd:*
> Alexis1986
> FallBabe
> 
> *4th:*
> Twag :witch:
> 
> *5th:*
> drjo718
> 
> *6th:*
> AugustBride6
> youngmamttc :bfp:
> emiloo
> dani88 :witch:
> 
> *7th:*
> Butterfly2015 :witch:
> 
> *8th:*
> MummyKP
> Ckelly79
> diabeticmommy :bfp:
> 
> *9th:*
> Brandy_R
> Bjs2005
> Kaydee1983
> Icegurl470
> 
> *10th:*
> startd
> 
> *11th:*
> dojostein
> Salembaby
> 
> *12th:*
> penelopejones
> chas4019
> Kellya009
> 
> *13th:*
> tinkerbelle93
> 
> *14th:*
> Babylove100
> Desiree1694
> Kitkatkut
> coucou11
> FFandJZ
> bluefish1980
> Edmondsgirl
> DHBH0930
> 
> *15th:*
> danielle1984
> 
> *16th:*
> enmaree
> Puppy Power
> 
> *17th:*
> tag74
> LynAnne
> 
> *19th:*
> samsam23
> MrsLux
> borr.dg.baby
> lesh07
> 
> *20th:*
> KaiteMK
> Penguin20
> KrissyB
> 
> *22nd:*
> Amylucy
> 
> *25th:*
> Alidravana
> Child2Hold
> 
> *26th:*
> SilasLove
> 
> *27th:*
> CatherineP
> 
> *28th:*
> BabyBump2015
> TTCKat
> 
> *Testing Dates to be confirmed:*
> aley28
> meek0104
> KatieSweet
> Teeny Weeny
> 
> *BFPS:*
> youngmamttc
> Juliett11
> ​




Can I please join in?? First TTC baby nr 3 cycle (AF due 11/2) planning to start testing on 9/2


----------



## KatieSweet

startd said:


> Just tested on a digi - I'm pregnant! Woohoo!

Congrats! Woohoo! :D

AFM - I think today miiiiiight be O-day! I sure hope so, I tend to ovulate on CD15 or even 16 with a 27 day cycle. Will have to wait and have FF confirm it and lots of BD in the meantime hahaha.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

startd said:


> Just tested on a digi - I'm pregnant! Woohoo!

Yay congratulations!! X 





Anyone testing around valentines day?? Should be testing on the Friday but I think it's a Friday the 13th! I know that's silly but think I will wait until the next day (non appearance of AF permitting) lol x


----------



## Babylove100

I'm testing on 14th, will no doubt cave and test on 13th tho :wacko:


----------



## DHBH0930

Babylove100 said:


> AFM - 1dpo today!!! Yay!! :happydance:

Same here! :flower: hope we both get our bfp! I will probably cave in on the 13th too :winkwink:



Ckelly79 said:


> Congrats dia xx
> 11dpo bfn for me :/

Sorry about the bfn :hugs: Still not out yet though! 



startd said:


> Just tested on a digi - I'm pregnant! Woohoo!

Congrats! H&H 9 months! :flower:

AFM: 1dpo today, got a temp rise today, only 9/10 days till testing :wacko: looking forward to seeing crosshairs in 2 days, always nice to have O confirmed. 

Good luck to you ladies testing soon!!!


----------



## Penguin20

congrats to those who got there bfps and sorry to the ones who got af 

AFM - cd25 and nothing out the ordinary


----------



## aidensxmomma

startd said:


> Just tested on a digi - I'm pregnant! Woohoo!

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## mrsverhey

Startd! Wooohooo!!!! Yay I am so so happy for you!!!! Keep us posted on how it goes!!!!

Ckelly and Emiloo hang in there you both are still early and you arent out until the evil :witch: shows her face!!!! Lots of women have gotten :bfp: after getting :bfn: for days before hand.

Brandy when will you be testing? I love your positive outlook!!!! Sounds like some pretty good symptoms though FX!!!!!

Aidensmamma sorry AF got you but your right now its time to focus on the new cycle and make a baby!!! Keep smiling our time is all coming!


AFM Ughhh I am currently CD 31 which is 15DPO and nothing all I get is :bfn: and no signs of the evil :witch: so I dont know what to think. I dont feel pregnant but I dont feel like PMS either so I really am lost. I guess I just sit and wait some more. My Dr has ordered a blood test for Friday to see for sure cause by then my betta levels should be high enough to detect if I am in fact pregnant but I really think I am out this month! Aley28 how are you doing? :dust::dust:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Babylove100 said:


> I'm testing on 14th, will no doubt cave and test on 13th tho :wacko:

Oh cool what cd will you be? X


----------



## KrissyB

Hi everybody - Sorry I've been MIA. This thread moves so fast!

Congrats to all the :bfp:s!! And big :hugs: to all that the :witch: got.

Took my first OPK today, and am pretty happy with the results! I think the Femara is working its magic again, and I may be ready to ovulate early again this month (I took the trigger shot on CD10 last cycle). :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo (14).jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsLux

SMEP buddies....!!
Go my first flashing smiley! Do I start 3days of BD from now or when I get a solid smiley?


----------



## Twag

Congratulations to the ladies who got :bfp: H&H 9 months :dust:

Lots of :dust: to you ladies trying to catch that egg :dust:

:hugs: to those who the :witch: caught (boo)

I have a second shot at a February testing date so please put me down for 28th February (just in there :haha:) The big O is due on Friday 13th :wacko:


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies can I join the party? I am on cycle 9 trying for number 2. I am currently 9dpo and will probably test on Feb. 7. I have a good feeling about this month. I have had insomnia and some vivid dreams plus my breasts have been tingly. I also have a weird full feeling in my lower abdomen area.

Hope everyone is having a great day and congrats to the bfps.


----------



## FabPop

Hi ladies :) Been away since having my bubs in May but I have a feeling I may b pregnant again! Due to messed up cycles im not sure when to test so im just going to start when my tests arrive (hopefully tomorrow) Good luck all xxx


----------



## DHBH0930

MrsLux said:


> SMEP buddies....!!
> Go my first flashing smiley! Do I start 3days of BD from now or when I get a solid smiley?

I did everyday once I got the solid smiley. I believe that is what they suggest, every other till positive opk. 

had flashing smiley for 4 days before positive, that wouldve been way too many days in a row! :haha: I used clearblue advanced digi and actually my solid smiley came a day too early, positive opk wasn't till next day... so had an extra BD cuz of that.


----------



## Twag

Eclaire said:


> Hi ladies can I join the party? I am on cycle 9 trying for number 2. I am currently 9dpo and will probably test on Feb. 7. I have a good feeling about this month. I have had insomnia and some vivid dreams plus my breasts have been tingly. I also have a weird full feeling in my lower abdomen area.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day and congrats to the bfps.

:hi: Good luck and lots of :dust:



FabPop said:


> Hi ladies :) Been away since having my bubs in May but I have a feeling I may b pregnant again! Due to messed up cycles im not sure when to test so im just going to start when my tests arrive (hopefully tomorrow) Good luck all xxx

Wow good luck let us know how the testing goes :dust:


----------



## aley28

aidensmomma, good to hear from you! Sorry the witch got ya, but at least you can move on to a new [and hopefully shorter] cycle now! Do you get crazy long cycles like that very often?

Brandy_R, those sound like some good symptoms! Especially the crying :haha:

KaiteSweet, Get that BD'ing going and I hope you catch your eggy!! :dust:

Tinkerbelle, I'm not very superstitious, but I probably wouldn't want to test on Friday the 13th either :rofl: There's a bunch of people testing on the 14th though!

DHBH, glad you got your temp rise! Just remind yourself that 10 or so days until testing isn't REALLY that many... (of course, it would help if it didn't _feel_ like an eternity...)

Mrsverhey, I hope that you just had a late implantation, and therefore a (really?) late BFP! :flower: That's frustrating though - usually if AF is late, we ought to be able to get a BFP!

KrissyB, this thread does move crazy fast :haha:
Your OPK looks good! I hope you do indeed O early again! :happydance:

MrsLux, I believe you start your 3 days of BDing from the solid smiley. 

Twag, yay for a second chance at a February BFP :haha: :dust:

Congratulations startd!!! :happydance:

Welcome, Janelia, Eclaire, and FabPop!! I hope this is your lucky cycle :dust:


----------



## mrsverhey

Well the :witch: is here!!! On to the next cycle I guess. ughhh I just want to cry probably hormones but still ughhhh


----------



## aley28

As for me!
My chart is useless this month - it was too spikey in the first half of my cycle, so I can't see a definite temp rise anywhere. BBT has leveled out now, though! :thumbup:
But my CM has been sticky for the past couple of days, and cervix is medium hard/partially closed - typical post-ovulation signs for me! So my conclusion is that if I ovulated, I just can't see it in my chart. OR I didn't ovulate and my body has decided I'm not going to. I hate that I can't be sure either way :haha: Oh well. Gonna keep having sex every few days, just in case. :shrug:

Besides all those fun facts, this morning while I was getting my son ready for school, I was having some VERY noticeable cramping way down low. Then it faded away after a bit. :shrug: I wish I could look in my uterus and see what is going on :haha:




Mrsverhey - sorry the witch came! :hugs: At least you won't need the shot to bring it on?


----------



## BabyBump2015

aley28, I try to do SMEP every month but it never works out that way.. I am going to try to keep that schedule this month as much as possible tho :thumbup:

mrsverhey, thank you! :hugs: Vday is definitely going to be fun this year :winkwink: :yipee: so sorry your cycle is still in limbo I hope you get some answers soon, FXed beta shows that you are pregnant :hugs:

Kellya009, hope you DD is feeling better :hugs:

Diabeticmommy & startd, congrats on your :bfp: :happydance:

Ckelly79, sorry it was a bfn, staying hopeful for you :hugs:

aidensxmomma, sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:

DHBH0930, woohoo for more BDing :winkwink: cant wait to see the crosshairs :thumbup: good luck!

Brandy_R, :hugs:

KatieSweet, Penguin20, KrissyB, Twag, FXd you :hugs:

MrsLux, i dont do OPKs but im sure one of the ladies' can help :hugs: 

Eclaire, welcome :friends: not too long before you test, good luck!

FabPop, wow, good luck to you :hugs:

:hi: welcome newbies :hugs:

afm: cd8 and starting SMEP tonight :thumbup: doing every other day until cd16 and then everyday until i get my crosshairs :happydance:

good luck everyone :friends: baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## BabyBump2015

oh no, so sorry mrsverhey :( sending you lots of hugs :hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## mrsverhey

So will anyone else who the witch hit be hanging out in this thread through testing in March? I really would like to stay as I have gotten to know a few of you but I dont want to be the odd one lingering lol


----------



## BabyBump2015

aley, :dohh: its one of the reasons i hate temping, its so much work lol :dohh::nope: :haha: definitely keep :sex: :thumbup: you never know right :winkwink: :haha: haha i wish i could at what was happening inside too :thumbup:


----------



## aley28

Mrsverhey, you are totally welcome to keep checking in!! We won't think its weird! I can start a March thread too, if you want?

BabyBump :haha: I don't think temping is too much for me usually - its just habit now (I can't imagine NOT doing it, and the odd month I've taken off from it in the past couple of years, I feel WEIRD because I have no idea what is going on! :rofl:) ... I just wish there was an easier way. Like if my uterus could just print out a status report. "CD18: 3DPO, fertilized egg moving down fallopian tubes" ... something like that would be SO MUCH EASIER! :rofl:


----------



## BabyBump2015

Mrsverhey, ^ WSS :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBump2015

aley28 said:


> BabyBump :haha: I don't think temping is too much for me usually - its just habit now (I can't imagine NOT doing it, and the odd month I've taken off from it in the past couple of years, I feel WEIRD because I have no idea what is going on! :rofl:) ... I just wish there was an easier way. Like if my uterus could just print out a status report. "CD18: 3DPO, fertilized egg moving down fallopian tubes" ... something like that would be SO MUCH EASIER! :rofl:

:rofl: yes yes we definitely need something like this :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## smiley4442

haven't been on in a week or so but glad I found the february thread so I can stalk and cross my fingers for some BFP's!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Mrs verhey I will hang with u :) x
Aley28 be great if you wouldn't mind starting a March thread for those who don't get BFP x


----------



## mrsverhey

Thanks ladies for letting me hang :thumbup: Aley if you do start a March one I will join in on that one as well its always nice to have ladies that are at the same spot as you. Babybump I too agree with Aley it would be nice to just get a report but I guess we are stuck playing the waiting game anyway right. :dust:


----------



## Brandy_R

That's awesome there was so many BFP already! 

Sorry for the ladies that the witch showed up for. I will be joining you all in the March thread if this BFP doesn't show her face haha

I am supposed to be testing on the 9th but can't seem to not test when I wake up and am so happy it's been one more day hehe. Today is CD 10 for me and no BFPS for my bday. Buuut last night I had these twinges on my right side and I looked it up and NEVER realized that implantation could be on a side! I laid down for bed and as I was praying I felt this little pop down there where the twinges were. Today I woke up and almost felt like my uterus had heartburn and almost like I have to go #2 like pressure feeling. Sooo since this is my first REAL cycle. What do you ladies think? AF or implantation? I have no idea lol! This is all VERY new to me this month. Nipples are still a little sensitive and breasts just a little sore today. I guess is it normal to have side twinges for 3-4 days and then have it just move to the middle and feel like fire? Hehe


----------



## drjo718

14dpo and BFN. Temp dropped 0.5 degrees but is still 1 degree above coverline. AF will probably show overnight while I'm working. Feeling discouraged as I had 3 follicles this cycle and still no baby
:(


----------



## mrsverhey

Brandy_R said:


> That's awesome there was so many BFP already!
> 
> Sorry for the ladies that the witch showed up for. I will be joining you all in the March thread if this BFP doesn't show her face haha
> 
> I am supposed to be testing on the 9th but can't seem to not test when I wake up and am so happy it's been one more day hehe. Today is CD 10 for me and no BFPS for my bday. Buuut last night I had these twinges on my right side and I looked it up and NEVER realized that implantation could be on a side! I laid down for bed and as I was praying I felt this little pop down there where the twinges were. Today I woke up and almost felt like my uterus had heartburn and almost like I have to go #2 like pressure feeling. Sooo since this is my first REAL cycle. What do you ladies think? AF or implantation? I have no idea lol! This is all VERY new to me this month. Nipples are still a little sensitive and breasts just a little sore today. I guess is it normal to have side twinges for 3-4 days and then have it just move to the middle and feel like fire? Hehe

Wow I dont know sounds like it could go either way but how cool if you do get you BFP you know exactley when your little baby implanted maybe I am weird but I am the type of person that would mark that on the calendar ha ha I just think it is kind of neat cause I feel like when you are ttc like us we pay attention to everything vs people who just miss a period and take a test the bonds between us and our unborn children start so much earlier because we are insync with what is going on inside of us. Just my opinion here!


----------



## aley28

Any name ideas for a March thread?? :thumbup: I'm happy to start one!

Brandy, the fullness and twinges seem like very good signs to me! You could be getting a BFP any day now! :happydance:

drjo :hugs: I hope AF stays away! The 3 follicles did seem so promising!


----------



## mrsverhey

Maybe you can come up with a name that has to do with lucky being that it is march? I dont know I am not very good at that kind of thing lol


----------



## Emiloo

Marching towards our BFPs lol


----------



## MrsLux

Cheesy but I like it!!


----------



## FabPop

Thank u &#9825; Congratulations to those who've had bfp's :happydance: & im sorry to those who haven't been so lucky this month :hugs: xxx


----------



## Brandy_R

mrsverhey said:


> Brandy_R said:
> 
> 
> That's awesome there was so many BFP already!
> 
> Sorry for the ladies that the witch showed up for. I will be joining you all in the March thread if this BFP doesn't show her face haha
> 
> I am supposed to be testing on the 9th but can't seem to not test when I wake up and am so happy it's been one more day hehe. Today is CD 10 for me and no BFPS for my bday. Buuut last night I had these twinges on my right side and I looked it up and NEVER realized that implantation could be on a side! I laid down for bed and as I was praying I felt this little pop down there where the twinges were. Today I woke up and almost felt like my uterus had heartburn and almost like I have to go #2 like pressure feeling. Sooo since this is my first REAL cycle. What do you ladies think? AF or implantation? I have no idea lol! This is all VERY new to me this month. Nipples are still a little sensitive and breasts just a little sore today. I guess is it normal to have side twinges for 3-4 days and then have it just move to the middle and feel like fire? Hehe
> 
> Wow I dont know sounds like it could go either way but how cool if you do get you BFP you know exactley when your little baby implanted maybe I am weird but I am the type of person that would mark that on the calendar ha ha I just think it is kind of neat cause I feel like when you are ttc like us we pay attention to everything vs people who just miss a period and take a test the bonds between us and our unborn children start so much earlier because we are insync with what is going on inside of us. Just my opinion here!Click to expand...

Haha I should mark that on the calendar lol! Next month I was thinking of writing what I feel everyday but I don't want to go crazy about it like I did in the early days past O. The good thing is I know I'm not making it up because until last night I felt absolutely NOTHING


----------



## mrsverhey

Brandy_R said:


> mrsverhey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandy_R said:
> 
> 
> That's awesome there was so many BFP already!
> 
> Sorry for the ladies that the witch showed up for. I will be joining you all in the March thread if this BFP doesn't show her face haha
> 
> I am supposed to be testing on the 9th but can't seem to not test when I wake up and am so happy it's been one more day hehe. Today is CD 10 for me and no BFPS for my bday. Buuut last night I had these twinges on my right side and I looked it up and NEVER realized that implantation could be on a side! I laid down for bed and as I was praying I felt this little pop down there where the twinges were. Today I woke up and almost felt like my uterus had heartburn and almost like I have to go #2 like pressure feeling. Sooo since this is my first REAL cycle. What do you ladies think? AF or implantation? I have no idea lol! This is all VERY new to me this month. Nipples are still a little sensitive and breasts just a little sore today. I guess is it normal to have side twinges for 3-4 days and then have it just move to the middle and feel like fire? Hehe
> 
> Wow I dont know sounds like it could go either way but how cool if you do get you BFP you know exactley when your little baby implanted maybe I am weird but I am the type of person that would mark that on the calendar ha ha I just think it is kind of neat cause I feel like when you are ttc like us we pay attention to everything vs people who just miss a period and take a test the bonds between us and our unborn children start so much earlier because we are insync with what is going on inside of us. Just my opinion here!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I should mark that on the calendar lol! Next month I was thinking of writing what I feel everyday but I don't want to go crazy about it like I did in the early days past O. The good thing is I know I'm not making it up because until last night I felt absolutely NOTHINGClick to expand...


Brandy I really think you should cause it sounds like that is what it could have been! I write down everyday when I feel something out of the normal cause it is important as you are ttc to see if there is a pattern you know. I feel like it just helps you get to know your body a little better.


----------



## mrsverhey

Emiloo said:


> Marching towards our BFPs lol

Thats catchy :)


----------



## mrsverhey

I dont know a whole lot about temping but think I should try it can anyone give me a walk through of what works best for you and where or what app I should use to track this? Oral temping vs vaginal? I sleep with a heated bed warmer is this bad? Today is CD 1 is it to late to start?


----------



## aley28

:haha: I was thinking Lucky March Shamrocks! :haha:

Brandy, I record my 2ww symptoms, as it sorta helps to notice if there is a pattern to it. If, for instance, you always have practically no boob soreness during the 2ww, you can count it in favor of a BFP if you have it one cycle! It really does help you get to know your body better :thumbup:

Mrsverhey, Oh, the world of BBT charting! :haha: Its not so hard, actually.
I temp vaginally, as I sleep with my mouth open half the time - vaginally gave me a much nicer chart :thumbup: I don't think a bed warmer should matter, as long as it is a constant thing. If you always sleep with it, then it shouldn't matter. If you use it sporadically, then it might mess with your BBT a bit!

When I first started charting, I was aiming to prevent pregnancy, so I looked for an app that would help with that. :winkwink: I have an Android -- and I use an app called OvuView, the free version. I love it!!

So that I can print my chart out and/or show it to people online if I have any questions, I ALSO track everything on TCOYF.com. I don't recommend them, really. Pretty charts, but the site is always slow and it was crashed for like 4 days around Christmas! Most people use FertilityFriend (which, I believe fertility friend has a phone app too?). Only reason I haven't migrated to FF is because TCOYF has 3 years of my charting history in it, and I keep telling myself that "this is the last cycle you'll even need to worry about it..." :haha:

Basically, if you'r going to temp - get yourself a good thermometer (most people recommend a BBT one. I just use a $3 one from Walmart :haha:) and set an alarm. Record your temp first thing every morning, and try to get it at the same time. The later you take it, the higher your temp will be, the earlier you take it, the lower your temp will be.

CD1 is not too late to chart! The most important thing is that you start several days before ovulation, or you won't be able to detect the temp spike. :thumbup: I generally start charting around CD5 or so (because of AF, and because I temp vaginally - I just don't want to get blood everywhere :roll:) and then keep on going until 5 or 6DPO, then I stop until CD5 comes around again! That works for me, but I know some women do it every day, no matter what.

And seriously - I've been charting for years. If you have any questions, just ask! I'm happy to help :)


----------



## Child2Hold

Congrats startd!!!


----------



## mrsverhey

aley28 said:


> :haha: I was thinking Lucky March Shamrocks! :haha:
> 
> Brandy, I record my 2ww symptoms, as it sorta helps to notice if there is a pattern to it. If, for instance, you always have practically no boob soreness during the 2ww, you can count it in favor of a BFP if you have it one cycle! It really does help you get to know your body better :thumbup:
> 
> Mrsverhey, Oh, the world of BBT charting! :haha: Its not so hard, actually.
> I temp vaginally, as I sleep with my mouth open half the time - vaginally gave me a much nicer chart :thumbup: I don't think a bed warmer should matter, as long as it is a constant thing. If you always sleep with it, then it shouldn't matter. If you use it sporadically, then it might mess with your BBT a bit!
> 
> When I first started charting, I was aiming to prevent pregnancy, so I looked for an app that would help with that. :winkwink: I have an Android -- and I use an app called OvuView, the free version. I love it!!
> 
> So that I can print my chart out and/or show it to people online if I have any questions, I ALSO track everything on TCOYF.com. I don't recommend them, really. Pretty charts, but the site is always slow and it was crashed for like 4 days around Christmas! Most people use FertilityFriend (which, I believe fertility friend has a phone app too?). Only reason I haven't migrated to FF is because TCOYF has 3 years of my charting history in it, and I keep telling myself that "this is the last cycle you'll even need to worry about it..." :haha:
> 
> Basically, if you'r going to temp - get yourself a good thermometer (most people recommend a BBT one. I just use a $3 one from Walmart :haha:) and set an alarm. Record your temp first thing every morning, and try to get it at the same time. The later you take it, the higher your temp will be, the earlier you take it, the lower your temp will be.
> 
> CD1 is not too late to chart! The most important thing is that you start several days before ovulation, or you won't be able to detect the temp spike. :thumbup: I generally start charting around CD5 or so (because of AF, and because I temp vaginally - I just don't want to get blood everywhere :roll:) and then keep on going until 5 or 6DPO, then I stop until CD5 comes around again! That works for me, but I know some women do it every day, no matter what.
> 
> And seriously - I've been charting for years. If you have any questions, just ask! I'm happy to help :)

Oh Aley28 THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! I like that name too it is cute! I have a thermometer already and I am excited to start temping! I think I will do vaginally also as I sometimes sleep with my mouth open :) You are so helpful and I am so grateful for you and the other ladies here! I am excited for our March thread too!


----------



## coucou11

Congrats to our BFPs!!! So exciting! I love seeing the positive energy on this thread.

So sorry to those who got AF / are anticipating it. Marching onwards ;)

Got my crosshairs on FF today so I am 3 dpo. Still on for Valentine's day testing, if I can hold out!


----------



## mrsverhey

coucou11 said:


> Congrats to our BFPs!!! So exciting! I love seeing the positive energy on this thread.
> 
> So sorry to those who got AF / are anticipating it. Marching onwards ;)
> 
> Got my crosshairs on FF today so I am 3 dpo. Still on for Valentine's day testing, if I can hold out!


Yay!!! Im terrible I cant ever hold out for the date I originally set ha ha but that would be a nice valentines day gift but on the other hand if it is a BFN it might put a damper on the occasion you know :) Either way we are here for you and cant wait to hear the results! How are you feeling right now any symptoms??


----------



## aley28

coucou, yay for the crosshairs! :happydance: Good luck holding out for V-day testing :haha:

mrsverhey, you're welcome! Temping has taught me a lot about my body, and since I have irregular cycles, it keeps me from worrying that AF will show up when I'm not prepared - as I always know within a 12 hour window when she will be there :winkwink: 

Also, I made a March thread for anybody who is interested!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2282935-lucky-march-shamrocks.html#post34837585


----------



## Juliet11

wow I missed a few pages on here since last night!

WELCOME to the newbies!!!!!

hugs to those who got the witch :/
love the name for the March thread! I know you will get your BFPs soon!!

I had my second beta and it more than doubled :D yay!!!


----------



## aley28

Juliett, that's awesome news!!! :happydance: Have you figured up your due date yet?


----------



## BabyBump2015

coucou, :wohoo: for crosshairs :thumbup: FXd for a :bfp:

Juliett, thats great news!!! H&H 9 months :hugs:

aley, love the name of the March thread *Lucky March Shamrocks*


----------



## Juliet11

thanks ladies you are the best!!! :D :D

oct 10th i believe!


----------



## KrissyB

Drjo - :hugs: sorry for the temp drop... But look at the bright side! You are definitely moving in the right direction with Femara. Maybe your body just wasn't prepared for such a big change, and next month will be it for you now that it knows what to expect! :dust:

Aley - LOOOOVE the March thread name <3 

Juliett - Congrats on the betas!! :happydance: H&H 9 months


----------



## startd

Congrats Juliett
Good luck to everyone!
A huge thanks to you all. I read this every day (even though I didn't post often) and it really helped. 
This month was different because nothing happened for ages, then 2 days before AF was due I started getting a little tired, constipated and my boobs started to grow. Normally they've already done that and they're shrinking again by the day before AF


----------



## lesh07

Congrats Juliette. Xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations to the ladies with :bfp: 

hugs to the ones who got :af: :( 

It's hard to keep up with this thread, but I am trying to read at least!


----------



## DHBH0930

Had my doc appt. Just did a physical exam, all looks good. I'm scheduled for an ultrasound on friday to check for fibroids/polyps, and also blood work to check my thyroid. She believes my light bleeding on cd9/10 is just related to me breastfeeding still. That my body is just confused still and my hormones fluctuating. But wants to check for other stuff to be sure. Which I'm very grateful for!


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats, Startd! 

Hopefully we'll have lots more luck this month. 

AFM, I'm about 6dpo and I'm telling myself that I'm feeling mild cramping (yesterday and today), but we'll see. I don't plan to test until the 14th because I figure at that point I'll be late.


----------



## penelopejones

DHBH, it sounds like you have a great doctor! Mine was pretty dismissive about my concerns. I'm seeing a fertility specialist for the first time next week.


----------



## mrsverhey

Juliet11 said:


> wow I missed a few pages on here since last night!
> 
> WELCOME to the newbies!!!!!
> 
> hugs to those who got the witch :/
> love the name for the March thread! I know you will get your BFPs soon!!
> 
> I had my second beta and it more than doubled :D yay!!!

Yay!!! I am so happy for you! Prayers for a safe pregnancy healthy baby and easy delivery!


----------



## Kellya009

Wow you guys talk quickly in here! I miss so much... Too much to catch up. Had to scroll thru millions of pages to find Juliets update (YAYAYAYAYAYYYY!!!! So awesome!!)

5 dpo here... 6 days till testing! SOOO long!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Yup this thread moves super quick! Just so you all know I don't always comment but I always read through the posts 

2dpo over here and nothing much to report except sore boobs already.


----------



## DiabeticMommy

Gosh, how many days have I missed? The board has really come alive! 

Congratulations to all those with :bfp: and fingers xd for a March Bean for those with the :witch:

Good luck with the symptom spitting babylove100!


----------



## Ckelly79

Yayyy juliette fab news x
Hope all doing well. Love reading this thread even though bfn this morning and almost no im out u keep me going ;)


----------



## Twag

Congratulations to the :bfp:s so nice to see so many so early on in the month :dust: H&H 9 months

Good luck to all the ladies waiting to test or trying to catch that egg :dust:

:hugs: to those the :witch: caught but lots of :dust: for your next cycle


----------



## FabPop

Bfn here at what I think is 11 dpo :(


----------



## mrsverhey

FabPop said:


> Bfn here at what I think is 11 dpo :(

Your still early! Hang in there you arent out until AF shows her ugly face!!!:dust:


----------



## DHBH0930

penelopejones said:


> DHBH, it sounds like you have a great doctor! Mine was pretty dismissive about my concerns. I'm seeing a fertility specialist for the first time next week.

She is a great doctor, I was so glad she didn't just dismiss my concerns. I went in all ready to be pushy to get a us but didn't need to be, it was her idea for it :flower: hope your fertility appt goes well!


----------



## Penguin20

Congrats to all the bfp's :) and sorry to anyone who got there af


----------



## Eclaire

I am not usually an early tester but decided I had plenty of tests so I should use them. Tested this am at 10 dpo and nothing. Not really surprised but it reminds why I hate seeing those stark white tests. It really makes you doubt those positive feelings.


----------



## Twag

Eclaire said:


> I am not usually an early tester but decided I had plenty of tests so I should use them. Tested this am at 10 dpo and nothing. Not really surprised but it reminds why I hate seeing those stark white tests. It really makes you doubt those positive feelings.

Your chart does look very good in fact very similar to my BFP chart and I did't get my BFP until 11dpo :thumbup: FX for you :dust:


----------



## MrsLux

Second day of flashing smiley on clear blue digi ovulation test. We Bd last night as it was our alternate night (SMEP) should we BD tonight or stick to the alt days until solid smiley?


----------



## aley28

Kellya, this thread has been moving super fast! I'm like 3+ pages behind every morning! :haha: Testing day just around the corner for you! :happydance:

Babylove, sore boobs is a good start :winkwink:

Ckelly, when is AF due?

Fabpop, its still early! :hugs: I hope it turns into a BFP in the next couple of days! Any promising symptoms?

DHBH, I'm jealous you have such a great dr! Every doctor I've been to in the past 6 years has been dismissive of anything I have going on. Its really turned me off doctors TBH... they never listen!

Eclaire - the definite BFNs get me down too. :hugs: I hope it turns into a BFP in the next couple of days :dust: I agree that your chart looks promising! Looks like you had a nice implantation dip, maybe?! FXd!

MrsLux, Keep doing every other day until its positive. Unless you want to do it daily -- daily won't hurt your chances, by any means! I hope you get the positive OPK in the next day or so!

AFM, I'm noticing some PMS in the evenings. Super short temper and mood swings. I think AF will be here in the next week or so! Yesterday I had some sharp pains in my boobs, but it passed??? I'm really fairly symptom free of O, of PMS (except the late evening moodiness) and any POSSIBLE signs of early pregnancy or anything!! So I can't even spend my time trying to symptom spot, because there's practically nothing to notice. :shrug:

I'm still planning on testing on the 10th (13 days after the only EWCM I had all cycle)... so only 5 more days! :haha: Assuming AF hasn't showed up by then. I just want this cycle over with! :roll:


----------



## mrsverhey

MrsLux said:


> Second day of flashing smiley on clear blue digi ovulation test. We Bd last night as it was our alternate night (SMEP) should we BD tonight or stick to the alt days until solid smiley?



What does SMEP mean?


----------



## aley28

SMEP = Sperm Meets Egg Plan.
You DTD every other day starting from CD8 until you get a positive OPK. Then you do 3 days in a row, then fall back to every other day until AF arrives/you get a BFP.


----------



## DHBH0930

Aley: hope you get your answer soon! Can't imagine how frustrating it is to have such a confusing cycle :hugs:


AFM: Done more research on fertility and breastfeeding and it's possible that can be affecting us TTC, I know I got my periods back and am ovulating. But the prolactin seems to be the culprit for my short LP, still completely possible but might just take longer. Ive been feeling so anxious to get pregnant again. But now feeling more relaxed even though it may take a while still. I'm not willing to wean dd just yet. But in a few more months if still no bfp I will start weaning her


----------



## aley28

DHBH; BFing had a big impact on my luteal phase too! It was 9-ish days for the first year postpartum, then went to 10 or 11 days around the year PP mark, and only hit 12+ days after I weaned completely.

But, to give you some hope! I have a BNB friend who fell pregnant with a 9 day LP while nursing! So it can certainly happen, and I hope it does for you!


----------



## Kellya009

FF is recommending my test date at 20 dpo. Um crazy much? Heck no!!


----------



## FabPop

Lots of symptoms but some could also b af.. sore boobs, emotional, snappy & crampy but also gettin heart burn & sinus headaches which from previous experience r early pregnancy symptoms for me! Im prob just getting my hopes though.
Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Kellya009

Oh I did have a new symptom, I was STARVING when I woke up today!

I remember with my mc I was really hungry at work all the time, then I POAS and thought oh that's why!! It all made sense x)

So it's actually a promising symptom for me!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Today is cd20 and suddenly lots of EWCM after pretty much dryness all cycle :wacko: I had light spotting on cd14 though which I assumed was ovulation indicating?


----------



## Penguin20

Aley28- I'm the same as you, my period due either a few days or couple weeks but have no symtoms other than moodiness and being irritated so nothing to report


----------



## Child2Hold

CD4 and getting EWCM. My short cycles are crazy but at least my LP is still 14 days. According to Ovia I ovulate on Tuesday. Getting a donation tomorrow hopefully and we'll see about Monday or Tuesday for another. 

:dust: to all. FX


----------



## Emiloo

Hi ladies! The witch got me Im afraid :( I was only on 11dpo!!! Now Im CD1
Waaah


----------



## coucou11

Hi all - sorry Emiloo and others who are out this cycle, Fx for the next one!!

Just checking in and saying hey, 4DPO. Nothing much symptom-wise, some cramping this morning but it seem way early for implantation so who knows what that was. My temp jumped up again yesterday morning and stayed at 97.9 today so that's good. I might just stop temping now because it starts to stress me out if it goes down at all. Still holding out for Valentine's testing, if the witch doesn't arrive before then. I have cheapies at home but will wait to buy a digi until next Friday.


----------



## DHBH0930

aley28 said:


> DHBH; BFing had a big impact on my luteal phase too! It was 9-ish days for the first year postpartum, then went to 10 or 11 days around the year PP mark, and only hit 12+ days after I weaned completely.
> 
> But, to give you some hope! I have a BNB friend who fell pregnant with a 9 day LP while nursing! So it can certainly happen, and I hope it does for you!

Thanks so much! I hope happens now without having to wean, that'd be great! Breastfeeding is more important to me right now. She is only 13 months so still young so waiting a few more months to wean won't change the age gap much. I want them close in age but the longer I wait the more independent she will be making it easier for #2. Right now I'm the ONLY person who can get her to nap or go down for bed, so that has to change before we have a 2nd since I'm gonna be busy with a newborn. So when I thought about all that it put it into perspective and makes me feel more relaxed about TTC right now. We are still actively trying I'm just not gonna be very upset about it taking a while longer :flower:



Kellya009 said:


> FF is recommending my test date at 20 dpo. Um crazy much? Heck no!!

Ha! I don't think ANYONE can wait that long!!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Emiloo said:


> Hi ladies! The witch got me Im afraid :( I was only on 11dpo!!! Now Im CD1
> Waaah

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## aley28

Kellya, that's NUTS! Who could wait until 20DPO to test?! :shock: Crazy FF... :haha:
Feeling famished is a promising symptom!! :happydance:

FabPop, I hate how early pregnancy symptoms look just like PMS :wacko: FX'd the witch stays away for you!

tinkerbelle, I think the EWCM probably means you're approaching ovulation? Better get down and dirty with your OH, just in case. :winkwink:
The spotting could be a variety of things. It sometimes indicates O, but I think EWCM is a better indicator :flower:

Penguin, doesn't it just seem more fair -- that if you don't O, you can at least be in a stable mood the whole cycle? :haha: I hate the crankiness!

Child2Hold, oh my! That is an EARLY ovulation!! I hope you're able to get a couple donations in time!! :dust:

Emiloo, sorry the witch got you!! :hugs:

coucou, if you've confirmed ovulation and the chart is starting to stress you out, stop temping for this cycle! Its how I do it... I feel like I already obsess over enough symptoms, I don't need to be obsessing over every dip or spike in my post-O charting on top of it! :haha:

DHBH, that is a fantastic way of looking at it! Definitely takes some of the pressure off, seems like?!


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Hi ladies! Looks like I'm a little late to find this post... But I'm 14 dpo and will be testing tomorrow morning. Can't wait!!


----------



## aley28

:wave: Joyful4Jesus, welcome! Good luck tomorrow! Any promising symptoms?!?


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Thanks Aley28! Well, I almost feel like I had more symptoms last month, but from what I'm seeing, that's almost a good sign. LOL! Have had cramps and stomach pains/pinches on and off since I O'd. Have been very constipated until today. Also very gassy. Icky! Last week I had some shooting pains in my Bbs, and then last night they started to ache. I *think* they've filled out some too, which is NOT normal for me! I've also been starving all the time, so much that it's made me feel nauseous. Again, not normal for me. The last time that I felt that was when I was pregnant with my first (that ended in MC). So I'm hopeful!! Anyone else testing this weekend?


----------



## Eclaire

Dhbh I had lp issues while bf too. My lp was between 7 - 9 days. It didn't improve until I weaned and went on vitex to help get things back on track. Now my lp is between 11 and 13 days. Hope yours gets longer soon. I have heard many women have success but cutting back on frequency and duration of feeds. Good luck.


----------



## DHBH0930

Eclaire said:


> Dhbh I had lp issues while bf too. My lp was between 7 - 9 days. It didn't improve until I weaned and went on vitex to help get things back on track. Now my lp is between 11 and 13 days. Hope yours gets longer soon. I have heard many women have success but cutting back on frequency and duration of feeds. Good luck.


Thanks! Good to know, I didn't even think about it being the cause of short LP till just now, I figured I got AF and O back so all was normal, guess not!

I plan on ttc next month just like we have been. The month after we have chosen to take a break since eds would be December 20th and dd and dh have their bday on the 19th. Don't need to add any more bdays to december! So if I don't get a bfp this month or next I will work on weaning her during the month we skip. Im gonna try just nursing 1-2 times a day and see if that helps, then if still no bfp ill fully wean. That gives us a total of 6 tries and she will be 15 months when I start to wean, I will feel more ready then.


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ladies af got me and 2 days early too. Oh well on to march I go. Luckily off on my hols in 10 days so that should take my mind off it.
Good luck you lovely lot really hope you get your BFPs
Babydust to you all xx


----------



## Babylove100

Ah so sorry Emiloo and ckelly! Fingers tightly crossed for March for you both! And have a lovely holiday ckelly! I hope your going somewhere warm!!!

3dpo and not much to report over here


----------



## Salembaby

Wow! So much has happen since I last checked in! I'm loving it! 

I'm on to the lucky shamrocks since AF came 5 days early. Atleast she didn't keep me guessing! Emiloo and Ckelly happy to start this with you!! Thanks Aley for starting the new thread and all your details on charting. My 3yr old is getting used to seeing the Mavis thermometer in my mouth and that I'm not answering him until the beep beep. 

DHBH - I took b6 when I was still nursing, just 50, to regulate my cycles and I think it helped me conceive #2

Eclaire- your chart looks awesome!! Good luck!

Aley- good luck to you and all the testers!! I would really appreciate the detailed print out from my uterus especially in the TWW wait wait wait.


----------



## AJCash

New to all this. I actually wasn't sure my parts actually worked (over 30, very long cycles, suspected RE issues were going to be an issue so we were mostly NTNP), but I got a positive OPK on Wednesday night and we thought we'd give it a whirl. So I'm not sure if that makes me one or two DPO, but either way I'm not testing until the 24th. If something took, that's neat, if not, no big deal.


----------



## Lilllian

I am back and pretty sure today is ovulation day (cycle day 18 after a chemical)! Had cramps since last night and had a wee blob of ewcm this morning (hoping for more later today just to be sure :) ) . Had sex last night and will make sure we do it tonight too. So tomorrow should be 1dpo. Will test at 9dpo (15th Feb)

So nice to be back in tww even with all the symptom spotting etc. I quite enjoy it, if i'm honest! :dohh:


----------



## Penguin20

Aley28 - I agree, I'm also getting achy feeling today in my lower stomach so af should be here next week I think, hate not knowing when she will arrive just a guessing game

If I'm going off past cycles she will be here in about 9 days maybe


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Ckelly and Salembaby - So sorry AF got you... Next month!! Fx for the rest of you who are patiently (or not so patiently lol) waiting!!

AFM: I got a BFN this morning at 5am =( Just couldn't seem to sleep last night! Definitely a huge bummer, but I'm not giving up until I see definite proof! Here's to hoping AF stays away.


----------



## LynAnne

Congrats to all those with BFPs!! :happydance:

I'm not feeling it this month. Maybe that's cos it's my first month of trying but I just don't think it'll be our time. That being said, this has got to have been the longest week in history and I still have a LOOOOONG wait until the 17th! I've told myself I will not be testing under any circumstances until AF is a day late. I hope I can stick to it. I'll just make sure DH makes me!!


----------



## mrsverhey

DHBH- Glad you are able to relax and not stress so much now. That is great that you have been able to BF this long I hope someday I can do that!! I agree three birtdays in a two day span at the same house would be a lot to handle!!! I would take a month off too!

Aley28- Thank you for explaining SMEP to me I think I am going to try that this month also. Sounds exhausting but I am sure it can be fun too :) Have you every used preesed or taken robitussin to help with CF at all? I was consdering it but have not looked in to it yet really.

Kellya- That is CRAZY!!! There is no way I could wait that long!!! TEST!!!!

Fabpop- Yay FX for you!!!!

Tinkerbelle- Sounds like ovulation to me too! BD any way better to get to much than not enough!!

Child2hold- FX!!! Praying for a BFP

Emiloo- Ughhh so sorry please join us on the March testers thread!!!

Coucou- FX!! Keep us posted!!

Joyful4jesus- Welcome to the group sounds like you could have promising symptoms! Please keep us posted! Sorry to hear about your angel baby.

Ckelly- Ughhh so sorry the which got you too! Please come to the march thread!!!!


----------



## Eclaire

Dhbh that is a great plan. It took me awhile too to figure out the prolactin problem. At least you know and have a positive outlook.

So I tested this am at 11dpo and I think I see a shadow on the test. It is barely visible but it did come up in the time limit so I am hopeful for tomorrow's test.

Sorry to those that the witch got. Good luck to those still in the game.


----------



## KatieSweet

Well, I'm 1DPO today. Hopefully I'll catch that egg...! 

Sorry to those of you who've received an unpleasant visit from the witch. 
Good luck to those of you testing soon!


----------



## aley28

CKelly and Salezmbaby, so sorry the witch got both of ya! :hugs:

Welcome AJCash! And its good to know that your parts are working, isn't it?! :happydance: I hope TTC is easy on ya! :dust: Seems like you have a lovely relaxed approach to it, which is great!

Lillian, I think I kind of enjoy the 2ww too? I mean, I hate it. But I love it. I must, or I wouldn't track everything so closely, right? :haha:
Good luck with your 2ww!! :dust:

Joyful4Jesus, sorry about the BFN :hugs: But its not over until AF shows her ugly face! :winkwink: FX'd for better luck tomorrow!

LynAnne, I was reading on countdowntopregnancy yesterday that sometimes "feeling out this month" is actually a symptom! :haha: So maybe that's a good sign? :haha:

mrsveryhey, yeah... SMEP sounds exhausting. And as I'm struggling so much with my libido AND as I ovulate so late, I just don't think we could keep up with it :haha: I tell myself at the start of every new cycle that I'll try to stick with SMEP this time! ...and then I never do. :blush:
I haven't used pressed, but I did have a cold right around O in November (I think it was) and it certainly can make more EWCM! And after the EWCM is over, I just had a ton of wetness until I stopped taking the cough meds :haha: So I can say that it does make a difference in CM abundance!

Eclaire - Yay! :happydance: I can't wait to hear about tomorrow's test!!! :dust:

KatieSweet, yay for ovulation!! What day are you planning on testing?? I hope you caught the eggy!!

AFM - NOTHING INTERESTING AT ALL going on! :rofl: My toddler climbed into bed with us last night and spent from about 6am and on flopping around and kicking me in the stomach repeatedly. So I didn't take my temp this morning, as I would have just had to count it as disturbed anyway :haha: I think I might just stop temping for this cycle, as you can't read my chart anyway. And stick with CM and CP :shrug:


----------



## Eclaire

I decided to post a pic of my test. I tweaked the lighting so you can see it easier. This pic was taken about an hour after the test was used so I don't know if I trust it yet. Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 40


----------



## BabyBump2015

DHBH0930 hope everything goes well at your US appt today :hugs:

penelopejones, Kellya009, Babylove100, MrsLux, coucou11, AJCash, Lilllian, tinkerbelle93, Child2Hold, KatieSweet, FXed for a :bfp:

FabPop, sorry for the bfn :hugs:

aley28, hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

Penguin20 :hugs:

Emiloo, Ckelly79, Salembaby, so sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: :hugs:

LynAnne :hugs:

Joyful4Jesus, sorry about the bfn and your loss :hugs: :hugs:

Eclaire, YES I see the line :bfp: Congrats!!!

mrsverhey, how are things with you?



Afm: cd10 and Ive been using my Ovacue Fertility Monitor and it is predicting that I&#8217;ll O on cd15 (Feb11) :wohoo: :yipee: so Im doing SMEP and so far so good :thumbup: :sex: tonight, Sun, Tue morning and night&#8230; Wed, Thur, skip a day and then every other day until O confirmed :thumbup: that&#8217;s the plan anyway&#8230; :haha:


----------



## Kellya009

Eclair I can totally see that. If it was there in the time limit - BFP!!! Wahoo!!


----------



## mrsverhey

Eclaire I see it!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## mrsverhey

BabyBump hello!!! I am doing well AF came on Wednsday so I am CD3 and started my 100 of clomid today so heres to a BFP in March!!!! Im glad your plugging away I think I am going to try SMEP this cycle buy woozers it sounds exhausting ha ha


----------



## BabyBump2015

mrsverhey, :hugs: on to a March Madness :bfp: I am keeping my fingers crossed for you, good luck :hugs:
:dohh: it definitely is exhausting :wacko: but the things we do for our :bfp: :baby: :haha: it'll all be worth it in the end :thumbup:


----------



## Kellya009

Super crampy today like AF is on its way. In my low back too. Pretty sure she'll show up tonight.


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies well going by my positive o test I am 5dpo and am testing everyday just out of curiosity...Hoping we all get some baby dust soon. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Eclaire I can see that perfectly. Xx


----------



## aley28

Eclaire, I see the line! Maybe tomorrow's line will be much darker so that you feel you can trust it? :dust:

BabyBump, with that much :sex:, you're sure to catch the egg!! :winkwink:

Kellya, remind me how many DPO you are? I hope AF doesn't show :af:


----------



## BabyBump2015

aley28 said:


> BabyBump, with that much :sex:, you're sure to catch the egg!! :winkwink:

Thanks! I truly hope so :thumbup: :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## AJCash

Well maybe I should have held off on the "my parts work" comment. My temp this morning was the second lowest one I've seen (out of a sea of very erratic ones) so I'm not sure my positive opk on Wednesday night meant anything after all. I'm still in the figuring stuff out phase.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I see the line Eclaire. FX'd for a darker one in a few days. Congratulations. Xx


----------



## aley28

AJCash said:


> Well maybe I should have held off on the "my parts work" comment. My temp this morning was the second lowest one I've seen (out of a sea of very erratic ones) so I'm not sure my positive opk on Wednesday night meant anything after all. I'm still in the figuring stuff out phase.

It is very common to have a big dip in temp the day you ovulate, and typically women ovulate about 12-36 hours after the LH surge. So don't lose hope yet! :flower: I bet you get a temp spike tomorrow!

Also, how do you take your temp? If you're taking it orally and are getting erratic results, try taking it vaginally - often that will provide a much more stable result. :) Of course, don't switch temping methods until the start of your next cycle!


----------



## AJCash

I think that might be a wee bit intense for NTNP territory. I have absolutely no desire to make love to the thermometer just yet. . If it comes to that, it'll be down the road when we are really chasing the stork. 

I have erratic temps because I keep erratic hours, really. I've pretty much resigned to that not being a great tool for me, but I've been idly taking it every few mornings just to see what it looks like.


----------



## KrissyB

:hugs: Sorry Emiloo, ckelly, Salem, and mrs for the :witch:!

Eclair - Was there anything there during the limit?? I don't know if I'd let myself trust it if not, but I have to say I've never had a test look like that - in the time limit or not!

AJ - You can definitely ovulate 2 days after a +OPK, so it sounds like today's the day! Hopefully you'll get your temp shift starting tomorrow.


AFM - Went in for monitoring today... first the nurse told me follicle was too big (26 mm) so I probably had already ovulated... then they call me back with blood work and say we're good to go with the HcG trigger because I haven't ovulated yet! DH just got back from a business trip, so I'm much happier to hear the latter lol. Now on to business :bunny:


----------



## AJCash

A Halloween baby would be pretty cool, I have to admit. If my O day is today instead of yesterday or Wednesday, that is right in line for a pumpkin, isn't it?


----------



## Brandy_R

Sooo I know I told myself I wasn't going to test after my disappointment yesterday and throwing a fit and drinking wine but I did because my stomach has been to heavy and uncomfortable today. I swear on my life I got the fainted positive ever. I mept thinking It was in my head but I've b squinting for another line for days and haven't seen a thing!!! Has anyone ever got a very faint positive and it end up being negative? Today I think I'm 12dpo and I am literally shaking right now!! My first thought was an Evap line but it showed up very fast and is pink. I want to upload a photo I finally kind of got it but I don't know how...HELP


----------



## Eclaire

Brandy click on the go advanced button under the comment window. When it opens click on the paperclip to add the pic. Can't wait to see it.

Krissy I saw something in the time limit but it was almost impossible to see until it dried. That is part of the reason I am not counting it as a bfp at the moment. We will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Brandy, that is soooo so exciting!!!!! I'm at 15 dpo and couldn't even make up a second line on my test this morning, no matter how hard I squinted and used my imagination lol. Fx it's your BFP!!!


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks ladies!!! Today is 12dpo! I took a digital and it said "pregnant 1-2 weeks"!!!!!! I am dying right now!!!!


----------



## aley28

BRANDY! YAY!!! :yipee:
Congratulations!!!


----------



## aley28

Oh, and AJCash, apparently if you conceived today your due date would be Oct 30 :winkwink: So that very well could be a Halloween Baby :haha:


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats brandy! H & h 9 months.


----------



## Child2Hold

Congrats Brandy!!!!


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats, Brandy and Eclair (I totally see it). 

Sorry for those caught by AF, but at least you are on to a new cycle. 

I'm in the waiting game. 7dpo ish, but not planning to test until Valentine's day. I woke up in the middle of the night last night feeling nauseated, so maybe that's a good sign?


----------



## Dill

Congrats, Brandy!!! You must be so so so excited!!! :happydance:

I'm only CD6 and still have another week before I'm due to ovulate, but if I ovulate on time, I'll be testing before the end of the month. Feeling hopeful already!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats *Brandy*!!!!!! H&H 9 months to you!:flower:

Hope that is the start of your bfp *eclaire*!!! I see something too, hope to see the line get darker! :flower:

AFM: feeling pretty relaxed about my decision to continue to BF while TTC for a bit longer. Still excited to test but don't feel super anxious about it. 3 dpo today, got my crosshairs! :thumbup:

Appt went fine, won't know results from US and blood work till middle of the week. Hope they didn't find anything. Weird having an US with no baby in there, only had US when pg with dd

Hope to see lots more bfp's on here and also hope those waiting for O get that soon too!!!

Also in other news, been 1 month officially yesterday of my new healthy lifestyle and have lost a total of 13 lbs :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## penelopejones

wow, 13 lbs in one month! What have you been doing differently? I need some inspo.


----------



## DHBH0930

penelopejones said:


> wow, 13 lbs in one month! What have you been doing differently? I need some inspo.

Cut out all fried food, I track all my Calories (only thing that works for me, holds me accountable for everything I eat), I still eat my favorite foods just have a smaller portion and large portion of veggies. I find low calorie options for my sweet tooth. I will have a piece of cake at bday parties etc., just keeping the real high calorie sweets to rare treats. Trying to snack less, more healthy lower calorie snacks. And exercising 6 days a week. seemed like it would be so hard but so used to it already and I feel so much better, mentally and physically. Better mood, more energetic, etc. I am doing it with my mom, helps to have support and someone to talk to. Also we are trying to see it as a new lifestyle vs a diet, so once we get to out goal weight we still stay healthy and not go back to our old ways. Also got a fitbit to help track my activities, keeps me honest there too to make sure I stay active :flower:


----------



## startd

Woohoo! Congrats Brandy


----------



## startd

Nice work DHBH!


----------



## coucou11

Congrats Brandy!! Eclair FX for a darker line - I definitely see something!!


----------



## Frankie2689

Please can I join in! AF due yesterday (ish- cycles between 23-26 days, based this month on 24 days like last cycle) no symptoms of pregnancy and no signs of the witch showing her ugly head! I am a poas addict so have been doing tests for the last week, all negative. Good luck ladies! X


----------



## aley28

Penelope, nausea is a good sign, in my book!

:wave: Welcome Dill -- I hope you O on time! :dust:

DHBH, awesome job! 13lbs!! :happydance: I used to do 6 days a week of working out too--- feels good, once you get used to it! I lost my motivation, trying to get back into it now though. :thumbup:

Welcome Frankie!! I hope you're building up to your BFP here!! Keep us posted :dust:


----------



## Kellya009

Dhbh that is so cool. Great job on the weight loss!! 

And congrats to the new BFPs. Our thread is on fire!!

AFM, Tomorrow I'll be 8 or 9 dpo, anyone care to talk me out of taking a test? Lol!! I can't resist :/


----------



## Juliet11

congrats brandy!!!

sorry to those who got the witch :( next month!!


----------



## Babylove100

Brandy huge congrats :happydance:

Eclaire I totally see something! Can't wait for your next test!

DHBH 13lbs is amazing! Excellent work :flower:


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats brandy x
Eclair I can see it x


----------



## Twag

Congrats on the new :bfp: 
Eclaire hope yours is coming soon


----------



## EElse

Mind if I join you ladies?

I'll be testing on the 12th of February - currently 9dpo - so I'm hoping for a wonderful Valentine's gift.

Congratulations to all the :bfp: !!!


----------



## FabPop

Congratulations on the new bfp's!  Fingers crossed for lots more! 

I had a faint bfp yesterday afto but have since had 3 bfn (yes im a poas addict!) so I think it was a dodgy test :( will test again this eve if I can wait til then!


----------



## lesh07

Congrats brandy!!!! Xxxx


----------



## AJCash

In one of the more taunting displays of aggravation, today's BBT dipped down a full degree into the 95s and is now the lowest temp I've ever taken. Even with irregular hours, I'm still thinking it's an anovulatory cycle or a false opk+ for me though since there's not even a hint of a rise. I'll still test on the 24th but it looks really unlikely for me.


----------



## Eclaire

My test this morning was still ambiguous. This is beginning to feel similar to my chemical. I am attaching two pics. The first is the test at 5 minutes. Sorry it is a little blurry. The second is today's test almost dry (on the bottom) compared to yesterday's test (on the top). Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0694.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 20









FullSizeRender-1.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## DHBH0930

Eclaire said:


> My test this morning was still ambiguous. This is beginning to feel similar to my chemical. I am attaching two pics. The first is the test at 5 minutes. Sorry it is a little blurry. The second is today's test almost dry (on the bottom) compared to yesterday's test (on the top). Thoughts?

The one today on the bottom looks darker to me! still faint, but very much visable and it's still early. For me and my chemical it started light and only got fainter, never darker. looks like a bfp to me!


----------



## FabPop

Thats definitely progressing, id say that's a :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Child2Hold

*Eclaire* - I agree with DHBH. Second test does look slightly darker.


----------



## aley28

Eclaire, second test looks definitely darker! I hope it keeps progressing! :bfp:

AJCash, that's frustrating! I was really hoping you'd get your temp rise today! Did you keep peeing on OPKs after your positive one?

FabPop, I hope the faint BFP was the real thing, and the other tests are lying to you :flower:


----------



## mrsverhey

KrissyB said:


> :hugs: Sorry Emiloo, ckelly, Salem, and mrs for the :witch:!
> 
> Eclair - Was there anything there during the limit?? I don't know if I'd let myself trust it if not, but I have to say I've never had a test look like that - in the time limit or not!
> 
> AJ - You can definitely ovulate 2 days after a +OPK, so it sounds like today's the day! Hopefully you'll get your temp shift starting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> AFM - Went in for monitoring today... first the nurse told me follicle was too big (26 mm) so I probably had already ovulated... then they call me back with blood work and say we're good to go with the HcG trigger because I haven't ovulated yet! DH just got back from a business trip, so I'm much happier to hear the latter lol. Now on to business :bunny:


krissy yay!!!!! Enjoy and get all the :sex:in you can!!!!! Can't wait to hear about your 2ww!!!


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Good morning, everyone. Super bummed to report that AF hit me hard this morning.... I've come to the conclusion that the month I don't get any symptoms, I'm sure to be pregnant lol. Good luck to the rest of you starting your TWW! Can't wait until I'm there again. And CONGRATS to all with their BFPs this month!!!!!! Praying for a healthy 9 months =)


----------



## SilasLove

CD14 here, so definite bd'ing time. I'm going to take it easy this month and not obsess so much. My cycles are still a bit wacky from getting my BC taken out in September so I can understand why I may not be getting pregnant. 

Congrats to all the BFPs! And to everyone who got the witch, I am wishing you the best next month.


----------



## penelopejones

DHBH: That's really great. I need to make some changes. After dd was born I lost all the baby weight and then some (due to bf'ing and long walks with baby in a carrier), but then once I stopped bf'ing I gained 10 pounds really quickly--like in a couple weeks. I need to get back in shape! I have a fitbit but haven't been tracking calories. I'm going to start doing that, as it has worked in the past. Everything you're doing sounds really sensible! 

Eclaire: Looks darker to me, too! 

Fabpop: FX

Joyful: Sorry :af: came around. :(


----------



## AJCash

aley28 said:


> Eclaire, second test looks definitely darker! I hope it keeps progressing! :bfp:
> 
> AJCash, that's frustrating! I was really hoping you'd get your temp rise today! Did you keep peeing on OPKs after your positive one?
> 
> FabPop, I hope the faint BFP was the real thing, and the other tests are lying to you :flower:

Yes, I have still been doing the opks every day - just had the one solid smiley face at 2230 on Wednesday. Never had any blinking ones either. Since I've only been doing this for the one month, do you know if there's a pattern for false positives on those? I know they have a 7% rate of them, but any idea what causes the false pos? Like was it related to doing the test so late or something I ate, maybe? Or is it generally just an incomplete ovulation - had the surge, no actual egg? Or an estrogen interference?


----------



## Twag

Eclaire I think your line is getting darker FX :dust:


----------



## AJCash

(&#9583;°&#9633;°)&#9583;&#65077; &#9531;&#9473;&#9531;

Oh for Pete's sake. I typed all that other stuff out and go and get a second pos today. Make up your mind, ovary. Are you in or out?


----------



## Babylove100

Eclaire today's test is def darker :happydance:


----------



## Desiree1694

Sooo not sure what's going on I am 7dpo and yesterday and today I wiped just one time and there was brown discharge today I got the faintest of faint lines on my test do you think it could possibly be?


----------



## startd

Desiree, I had a very very faint line (in certain light only!), then a positive on a digital later that day. Good luck!

Best wishes to anyone waiting to test, and anyone starting another cycle


----------



## Beeptime

Ok Ladies, I never join into huge threads because I usually find them too all over the place, but this one seems to be so exciting! Lol. I have to jump in. I'll be watching for everyones updates. Fingers crossed for all of you deserving ladies waiting for a BFP.... I've been waiting over 4 years :/ 
Cheers!


----------



## MrsLux

On day 3 of my 3days in a row BD following + clear blue digi ov test! please catch that egg!!!!!


----------



## Beeptime

Wow, MrsLux... I ain't no spring chicken anymore. 3 days in a row of BD sounds sore and exhausting. I hope it pays off!


----------



## lesh07

Well not much going on here ladies. By my chart of when I O'd I am 7dpo and getting negs...Still got a week left till I am due AF so hoping she stays away. Xx


----------



## Eclaire

Desiree did you test again?


----------



## Eclaire

The bottom test is from this morning at 13dpo. Slightly darker and feeling symptoms so I will officially count this as my bfp. Now to tell my husband the news.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0712.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 28


----------



## FabPop

Yay! Congratulations Eclaire!


----------



## Twag

:bfp: eclaire congrats


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats Eclaire on your :bfp: !!! Definitely darker each day :flower: H&H 9 months


----------



## DHBH0930

Boring ole 5 dpo here, so nothing going on. Will know in 6 days if AF comes or not. The last 3 cycles AF has come at 11dpo like clockwork with my short LP due to BF dd. Other than my ic's that came with my opks I'm not buying any hpts till after 11dpo if the :witch: doesn't show up. I keep wasting too much $ on FR tests each cycle!


----------



## EElse

Congratulations Eclaire! H&H 9 months! :flower:


----------



## Bjs2005

Congrats to all the BFP's!!! So exciting!

Sorry to those who AF got. :( good luck next month!

This thread is a busy one! I have been staying away on purpose so as to keep my mind from obsessing over the TWW. It has helped, I think. Tomorrow will be 10 dpo for me, I am most likely going to test. I've had no symptoms, really, but I'm always hoping for the best.


----------



## Kellya009

Bfn at 10 dpo today :(. I've never tested before 11 dpo so I wasn't expecting a positive! I have a good feeling though, I feel like AF would have been here by now since I've been having cramps on and off. Usually the same day as cramps AF shows. I'll probably test again tomorrow, since I can't resist but I doubt anything will show up till at least 13 dpo for me!


----------



## Desiree1694

Not sure what to think 8 dpo neg tests day 7 I had spotting a bit only when wiping which is very unusual for me every once in a while I will spot a day before my period but my period is not due until the 14th do you think it could still be early for testing.


----------



## Lilllian

Congrats to all BFPs - love seeing that second line on the tests :happydance:

I think I am 2dpo today but I have had two days of slippery ewcm after friday's stretchy cm. Had sex 3 times from Wednesday, so I really cannot be arsed to do it tonight and neither can husband. Missed last night as I was out. 

I usually am spot on with my ovualtion day but hate that i'm not sure this month. grrrrr! :wacko:


----------



## Eclaire

Desiree 8dpo is really early to get a positive since most implantation occur between 7 and 10dpo. If you had spotting at 7dpo that could be due to implantation, so just give it a couple of more days for hcg to build up.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey!

Even though I was out earlier this month, I have come back to ask the ladies who got their :bfp: if they did anything differently this cycle? I am now in Month 7 ttc and I am due to ovulate next week. Me and DH are trying the SMEP and wondering if there is anything else we could throw into the mix. Any advice would be most welcomed :thumbup:

Very sorry again to all of the other ladies who had the :witch: arrive this month too :hugs:


----------



## Penguin20

Sorry for all the af :/ but congrats to all the bfps :) 

AFM - CD29 waiting for af think I'll be on the next 7/8 days as been a tad irritated and keep feeling achy now and again but we're see, longest cycle I have had was 40 days but last cycle was 36 days so I dunno as my body confuses me lol


----------



## startd

Congrats Eclaire!
Desiree, I had negatives until 13 dpo

Trying4first1, we just did lots of BD and I lay down for a bit afterward, relaxed (no symptom spotting - which is good because I had none until right at the end)...


----------



## emma4g63

Hi ladies ...
Im totally behind with this whole month as after my mmc in november and chemical in dec and jan i was totally devasted and decided to take time off the forum...havnt been on much at all over the past 3 weeks but feeling a little more like myself now..still want to take feb as a not officialy trying month..were not preventing tho as dont see the point tbh!!
Im cd18 tommorow...not took any opks this cycle..
I do have some but no cheap preg tests in so i can avoid temptation !!
:(( testing early really has caused me alot of heartbreak

Congrats to the 5 bfps and good luck to all u ladies

Ill join for testing but not unless af is late so ill be only testing 28th feb

Fx to u all xx


----------



## Desiree1694

Thanks for the reassurance hope to see something soon!!! Good luck to all testing!!


----------



## Kellya009

Well I looked at my test dry and I'm almost certain I can see the faintest shadow of a line! There's no way it'd show up on a photo but gives me hope for the next test. 

What are your experiences with ovulating late ladies? My cycles should be about 28 days, my last was 26 but didn't O. I ovulated late this month and am on CD 32 10 dpo. Certainly AF should've showed by now??


----------



## Babylove100

Ah Emma! I'm so sorry about your cp in jan. I just caught up on your thread and I'm gutted for you. I have everything tightly crossed that we both get out rainbows this cycle! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## coucou11

Congrats Eclaire!!! Love that BFP!!

Sorry to those who the witch got :(

I am 7dpo and feeling out - no symptoms other than some tummy troubles. I will probably test with an IC at 11dpo (Thurs) unless AF arrives that morning (which she might).


----------



## Dill

Woot woot, seems like a pretty lucky thread. So many BFPs! Awesome!!!

I'm supposed to be ovulating Friday, but I'm having some fertility signs early, so I think we'll start our BD'ing today and just keep on going until I'm sure I've ovulated. I may ovulate early -- I did an OPK today after noticing my CM, and the line was much darker than I was expecting at this point in my cycle!


----------



## Brandy_R

Congrats Eclaire!!!! Soooo exciting!!! 

Thank you all so much for the congrats! It really doesn't seem possible with how long we've tried on our own and with the PCOS. I am truly so greatful for all you ladies on this board! 

I will be rooting for all you ladies that are testing for the rest of this month! I have had light cramps still and almost a burnin feeling also. Hope all is ok with that. 

We did Femara, ovidrel, a ton of vitamins, pre seed (lubrication) and I had green tea every night. I also did the pineapple core thing for implantation. Laid in bed after BD for 20mins. Not sure what one worked or if all played a role but I still can't believe I got my BFP!! I'm still over the moon and so in love with our little peanut <3


----------



## aley28

Hey ladies!! :wave: Sorry I've been absent for a couple of days -- had an "adult's night" with my husband and BIL/SIL and some friends! Because I knew we were gonna be drinking, I POAS yesterday -- BFN! :shrug: So now I hope it stays a BFN because I consumed a LOT of alcohol last night and I will die of guilt if I get a BFP :dohh: And of course if I had had even a hint of a BFP yesterday, I would have stuck with water :haha:

There's too many pages for me to go through individually, plus I'm running about 4 hours of broken sleep!! :winkwink:

But CONGRATS to Eclaire on the BFP! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dill

Huh, I'd never heard of the pineapple core thing, so I looked it up -- interesting!


----------



## Beeptime

Brandy, Congrats on your BFP. Tooo exciting! How long have you been trying? I need some hope! And what exactly is green tea supposed to do?

Dill, I can't believe you are already on to trying again, and I am still stuck here waiting! LOL!!! I'm jealous!


----------



## Juliet11

eclaire, congrats!!!!!!!!!!

i like to come back to this thread and check in on you ladies!!!! hoping so more BFPs will roll in the next couple weeks!!!


----------



## Eclaire

Tryin the one thing I did different this month is that I started taking Mega Food Blood Builder. It is what my midwife recommended I take after I had dd. I decided to give it a try again since I had a really insignificant af at the start of this cycle. Otherwise, we were going for eod on bd, and I used conceive plus on the day of ovulation and soft cups on ovulation day and the following morning after bd. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dill

I have some of that blood builder -- used it to help recover from both of my MCs. It's good stuff!

Beep, my cycles have _never_ been this short. They used to be more erratic, and much, much longer. I think two pregnancies/MCs have messed with my hormones a bit!


----------



## penelopejones

Des: I'm in the same boat. I'm about 8 dpo, I think, and had spotting today. It is day 27 of my cycle and I usually have a 31-33 day cycle. 

I did have IB with my daughter so who knows. I'll probably test Tuesday as I have a fertility appointment scheduled and it would be kind of moot if I end up with a bfp...


----------



## Beeptime

penelopejones said:


> I did have IB with my daughter so who knows. I'll probably test Tuesday as I have a fertility appointment scheduled and it would be kind of moot if I end up with a bfp...

What did your IB look like when you got your BFP? Color and consistency?


----------



## aley28

Something exciting!
Just checked my CM and CP. Cervix had closed and went firm... now it is open and soft and... DUN DUN DUN! EWCM!
I'm SO going to fight through the exhaustion and force my husband to :sex:.

:haha:

I'm happy! I really thought I would never ovulate this cycle! I'm on CD32, but better late than never?!


----------



## Desiree1694

I think I'm going to try to wait until Tuesday to test again however I'm not very patient.


----------



## penelopejones

Beeptime: I forget. I think it just looked like regular spotting before a period--brownish red. This time it is bright red.


----------



## coucou11

I am so trying not to symptom spot this time around but I took a job today and I felt a lot of pressure in my bladder, so now I'm feeling back in the game. Funny how the urge to pee can give me hope! :haha:

Tomorrow is 8dpo, it's too early to test but I am dying... must hold out a few more days. Sigh.


----------



## Beeptime

Penelope, fingers crossed that you just have a slightly different type of IB this month. :)


----------



## Brandy_R

I'm really not sure exactly what the green tea does but I've always heard its good for fertility so I drank it haha.


----------



## Dill

It was part of a study done with a multi-part herbal supplement that boosted the fertility of everyone involved (0 placebo pregnancies, extremely high rate of success on supplement). It had lots of stuff in it, though, like chasteberry. But green tea can't hurt, unless you're drinking gallons of it a day (it does still have caffeine). I'll keep on drinking it! :D Never knew it might help.


----------



## Beeptime

maybe the fertilitea is a better bet


----------



## Dill

I would think so -- it's caffeine-free and loaded with good stuff. But then, the supplement with the green tea had proven results, though it's hard to say why, with so many variables involved. The green tea is free for me, at least -- my office keeps in stock -- so I'll stick with the less expensive option (for now).

...though I am getting an Amazon gift certificate for my upcoming birthday, and I might include a bag of fertilitea with the book I plan on getting with it.

Ugh, all these pregnancy-related impulse purchases are killing me!


----------



## abitclueless

February 23rd!


----------



## Beeptime

Dill, do you happen to know what the supplement was called? Or what ingredients were in it?


----------



## AJCash

I suppose if I don't get a thermal shift in the morning, I'm out for February and will have to wait until March to test. If I can't actually pinpoint a likely ovulation date it will probably be a bit longer than a tww before I feel like braving a pregnancy test since I don't know for sure how long my lp is (or if I'm even ovulating at all) and have a totally unpredictable cycle. 

I will surely report back in if anything happens that keeps me in the February window - if not, I'll see you next month! Good luck!


----------



## emma4g63

Babylove100 said:


> Ah Emma! I'm so sorry about your cp in jan. I just caught up on your thread and I'm gutted for you. I have everything tightly crossed that we both get out rainbows this cycle! :flower: :hugs:

I kno hun .same too u 2!!:fx hun xxxx


----------



## Twag

Typical fertile week and first cycle temping and I am ill so my temps are all wacky and feel awful but have tonnes of ewcm so need to :sex: still no +be opk tho! 

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Lilllian

Arggh, I am so confused, just had some more stretchy ewcm, like I get the day I ovulate! I had the exact same on Friday. Can i ovulate twice?


----------



## Lilllian

Lilllian said:


> Arggh, I am so confused, just had some more stretchy ewcm, like I get the day I ovulate! I had the exact same on Friday. Can i ovulate twice?

From google search I think my body failed to ovulate on Friday and maybe trying again today. I will get on it tonight just in-case, but I wonder if this month is out for me. :dohh:


----------



## LynAnne

This next week can not go by fast enough. AF is due next Monday so if she doesn't show I'll be testing on Tuesday 17th. I hope AF stays away. It would be amazing to have conceived on the first month of trying. Still absolutely no symptoms but it's still really early. This TWW thing is hard!!


----------



## Lilllian

sod it- can't be bothered to have sex tonight - i am tired of trying to time ovulation so I am just going to see what happens. Still counting today as 3dpo. Not sure I even ovulated. Will try again next month if not, and then have a break for a few months.


----------



## DHBH0930

aley28 said:


> Something exciting!
> Just checked my CM and CP. Cervix had closed and went firm... now it is open and soft and... DUN DUN DUN! EWCM!
> I'm SO going to fight through the exhaustion and force my husband to :sex:.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I'm happy! I really thought I would never ovulate this cycle! I'm on CD32, but better late than never?!

That's great! So glad that it looks like you will O after all! :happydance:



AJCash said:


> I suppose if I don't get a thermal shift in the morning, I'm out for February and will have to wait until March to test. If I can't actually pinpoint a likely ovulation date it will probably be a bit longer than a tww before I feel like braving a pregnancy test since I don't know for sure how long my lp is (or if I'm even ovulating at all) and have a totally unpredictable cycle.
> 
> I will surely report back in if anything happens that keeps me in the February window - if not, I'll see you next month! Good luck!

Hope you see your temp rise!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Lilllian said:


> sod it- can't be bothered to have sex tonight - i am tired of trying to time ovulation so I am just going to see what happens. Still counting today as 3dpo. Not sure I even ovulated. Will try again next month if not, and then have a break for a few months.

I've had something fairly similar this month. Past few months I've had 28ish day cycles with obvious ovulation signs at around 14-16 days in. This month I had a little bit of spotting on CD14 so assumed that was an ovulation bleed, but no ewcm at all. Then, on cd20 (when I was ill so not in the mood for sex at all) suddenly started to get lots of ewcm which lasted a couple of days. I have no idea when ovulation was so I'm going to wait and see when AF shows to try and work out which time was more likely. I've had cycles lasting a couple of weeks longer than usual in the past so may just be a long one and I o'd later on, although that doesn't explain the spotting :shrug:


----------



## DHBH0930

6 dpo, nothing of significance going on here. Will probably start using the ic's on Thursday (9 dpo). Would be so nice to have a bfp for Vday :flower: 

:dust: to all you ladies!


----------



## BabyBump2015

:hi: ladies!! 

congrats to those that got their :bfp: over the weekend, huge congrats!! 

hugs to those the :witch: got :hugs:

hope everyones weekend went well :hugs:

dust to everyone :dust:


afm: cd13 and should be Oing in the next couple of days... doing SMEP this month and its going great :thumbup: :sex: on cd 6, 8, 10, 12 (2x) :blush: :haha: gonna try to do morning and night :sex: on cd14 cuz I think I will O on the 15th... and then :sex: on the 15, 16, and then every other day :thumbup: wish me luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Does anyone know if it's possible to ovulate more than 36 hours after an HcG trigger shot - or possible not to ovulate at all?

I went in for monitoring on Friday and had a very large follicle (26 mm), and after the bloodwork came back, the RE told me to take the trigger shot that night. So I thought that meant I would O Sunday morning - and I did have a LOT of O pain yesterday.
But today is one of my lowest temps of the month! It was almost .2 degrees lower than any other temp this month. BUT I do temp orally, so I know that can be flukey, and it was by far the best night of sleep I had all month (usually I'm very restless in the early morning). I'm just surprised because even after being awake (but still in bed) for 10 minutes, it was still one of the lowest temps of the month.


----------



## KatieMK

Soooo CD20 here, and over the weekend my uterus ached. Like, woke me up ached. It wasn't cramps. Anyone have experience with this? I'm trying not to read too much into any symptom that doesn't have to do with nausea or boobs (I figure those are the HcG symptoms!) but I don't remember feeling this before.


----------



## Lilllian

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> sod it- can't be bothered to have sex tonight - i am tired of trying to time ovulation so I am just going to see what happens. Still counting today as 3dpo. Not sure I even ovulated. Will try again next month if not, and then have a break for a few months.
> 
> I've had something fairly similar this month. Past few months I've had 28ish day cycles with obvious ovulation signs at around 14-16 days in. This month I had a little bit of spotting on CD14 so assumed that was an ovulation bleed, but no ewcm at all. Then, on cd20 (when I was ill so not in the mood for sex at all) suddenly started to get lots of ewcm which lasted a couple of days. I have no idea when ovulation was so I'm going to wait and see when AF shows to try and work out which time was more likely. I've had cycles lasting a couple of weeks longer than usual in the past so may just be a long one and I o'd later on, although that doesn't explain the spotting :shrug:Click to expand...

I usually ovulate around day 20/21 but was a bit early this month at day18. Presumed it was because of my chemical last month, but today is day21, so wondering if it was/is today. i did take a boots own opk and the line was not dark at all, and it was very dark on Friday but not the same as the control line (though I never seem to get it positive on any month I try it). I also had a tiny bit of brown spotting on friday but never had that before. My ovaries were tender on Saturday (my son was gently kicking me and I felt it tender). 

Eveything is different this month and I just feel a bit down today. Fed up thinking about it now. I quite enjoy symptom spotting and the TWW but I hate it not knowing if I ovulated or not. I gave up breast feeding my 21 month on Friday and I feel down about that too. Not a good day but I am still counting down until Sunday testing day at 9dpo. :thumbup:


----------



## Bajayby

Hi All,

I hope that it's ok for me to join this thread. I'm currently 2dpiui today. This is my second IUI attempt.

I'm officially due in on the 23rd for a blood test, well that's if the :witch: doesn't show up first!!

Fx'd for those waiting to test/ovulate

Huge :hugs: to those that :af: got, fx'd for you for your next cycle

H&H 9 months to all who got :bfp:

baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## mrsverhey

Wow!!! I have missed tons over the weekend! I try to stay off the computer as much as possible on the weekends when my husband and I have them off together and we usually are so busy that I dont get time to check in.

Congrats to all the :bfp: and to everyone that the :witch: got I am sorry!

AFM well I am CD6 This morning I took my third dose of Clomid 100mg and man the side affects are in full swing by that I mean moods, headaches, and vivd odd dreams! I plan to do a few things different this cycle I have bought some softcups to use I plan on following the SMEP and I am checking into preseed or maybe just some Robitussin? I also with the help of ALEY28 started temping this month Im not sure what it is supposed to look like but it is something to look at I guess lol anyway I best get to work for now but cant wait to hear from the rest of you as the week goes on! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DHBH0930

Lillian: that's awesome that you BF for so long. I know I'm gonna be heartbroken when my dd weans. Makes me want to cry when I think about it!


AFM: US and blood work came back normal, so no fibroids/polyps or thyroid issues. So the only thing that is probably causing the bleeding on cd9/10 and short LP is the BF. One more try if I get AF this weekend and then on our month off (so no more December bdays) I will work on weaning dd, gonna see if I can get her down to nursing just before bed and nap and see if my LP lengthens, if not then will fully wean


----------



## Lilllian

DHBH0930 said:


> Lillian: that's awesome that you BF for so long. I know I'm gonna be heartbroken when my dd weans. Makes me want to cry when I think about it!
> 
> 
> AFM: US and blood work came back normal, so no fibroids/polyps or thyroid issues. So the only thing that is probably causing the bleeding on cd9/10 and short LP is the BF. One more try if I get AF this weekend and then on our month off (so no more December bdays) I will work on weaning dd, gonna see if I can get her down to nursing just before bed and nap and see if my LP lengthens, if not then will fully wean

Thanks! I loved breast feeding but my son was very dependent on it and i fed him several times during the night. Knowing i will breast feed my next baby keeps me going, as it did when i weaned my first child. I wonder if it affected my LP too as I have been having a 10 day LP since I got my periods back in November. Not sure the length before babies though as i never counted.

ps. I got pregnant breast feeding my first child and only gave up as my milk dried up when I was pregnant (6 months in). it took a year to get my period back with my first child but I ovulated (and got pregnant) first cycle.


----------



## DHBH0930

Lilllian said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> Lillian: that's awesome that you BF for so long. I know I'm gonna be heartbroken when my dd weans. Makes me want to cry when I think about it!
> 
> 
> AFM: US and blood work came back normal, so no fibroids/polyps or thyroid issues. So the only thing that is probably causing the bleeding on cd9/10 and short LP is the BF. One more try if I get AF this weekend and then on our month off (so no more December bdays) I will work on weaning dd, gonna see if I can get her down to nursing just before bed and nap and see if my LP lengthens, if not then will fully wean
> 
> Thanks! I loved breast feeding but my son was very dependent on it and i fed him several times during the night. Knowing i will breast feed my next baby keeps me going, as it did when i weaned my first child. I wonder if it affected my LP too as I have been having a 10 day LP since I got my periods back in November. Not sure the length before babies though as i never counted.
> 
> ps. I got pregnant breast feeding my first child and only gave up as my milk dried up when I was pregnant (6 months in). it took a year to get my period back with my first child but I ovulated (and got pregnant) first cycle.Click to expand...

Good to know! I hope to not have to completely wean just yet, was hoping to make it through at least part of next pregnancy while still nursing. DD still has 1-2 night feeds too, and I want to work on weaning those, especially as soon as I'm pregnant again since I will need my sleep! It is comforting to know I will get to BF more once we have our 2nd. But will miss that connection with DD :cry: 

Probably good chance your LP will increase after weaning


----------



## BabyWanted_

Hi you all! I tried to stay away from the forum this cycle, since I was driving myself crazy last time... But I need some help! :) 

I can 't decide when is a good time test. So, some information about my cycle:
This is my second cycle charting, 3 cycles of BCP. Last cycle, I O'ed on CD11, then had a 17 days LP. So a 28 day cycle.
I enticipated to having a similar cycle this month, and was planning on testing feb 14th, since DH and I are having a weekend away then, and we're celebrating our aniversary. However, I O'ed on CD18 this time! 

So, any insights are welcome. Should I test at CD28, going on the length of my last cycle? Or should I wait until 18dpo, again judging by my last cycle, if AF does not show? 

I'm sorry if this is a confusing post... I just don't know when to mark my calender for testing, and not having something to count down to makes this whole TWW only harder...


----------



## Bjs2005

BFN this morning at 10 DPO. I know it's still early, and am keeping optimistic. I will most likely be testing again tomorrow. The latter end of the TWW is the hardest for me! Not knowing if AF will come or if I will finally get that BFP. Really hoping I get it this month, as I really don't want a December baby but DH doesn't want to take a break because of that. We'll see what tomorrow brings, I guess!


----------



## CatherineP

I haven't been back to this thread in a few days. Wow! So busy!

Huge congrats to those with BFP's. 
I'm really sorry to those with AF's this time.

I've been learning so much about TTC here. I wasn't even keeping track of the length of my cycles before our first cycle trying last month. I'd had extremely consistent 27 day cycles up until my last pregnancy, but now I've noticed that my last cycle was only 25 days, so I don't even know exactly when O should be, wondering if I should start temping or get OPK to find out or if it's too late this cycle (I'm CD 9). I did get a bd in early on cd 7 and will try to just keep it up every other day for the entire week. I'd really like to know what's going on with O and everything now though!
I've been inadvertently drinking green tea and taking b complex vitamins, so I feel good about that now! 

Also, I'm still on Bfing my 24 month old. I don't know if that's affecting my TTC. I don't plan on weaning any time soon. I did get pregnant first cycle while Bfing an 18 month old and then first cycle officially TTC while Bfing a 33 month old. So some optimism there!
Fx for more BFP's. Sprinkling baby dust!


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

SO exciting to see the BFP's! Congrats to you all =) Fx for the rest of us still trying!

As I sit here waiting for AF to leave, I'm wondering what I should try this next cycle. In the past, I've just always gone off of my CM and O cramps, but I'm wondering if I could be off. SO I'm tempted to try temping, but I just feel like I'm going to stress myself out with it! The other problem is, it's a rare night when I don't wake up 3 or more times. Won't that mess with temps? We are a young couple, so wouldn't it just be easier to just BD every other day?! Seems like that would cover it. Lol!
I have never used OPK's, but those seem like they would be simpler! What brands do you gals trust? I don't want to spend a ton of money on them, but do want them to work consistently. Thanks in advance for the help!!


----------



## KrissyB

BabyWanted - How are you determining when you O'ed? A 17 day LP is quite long. It's all dependent on when you O, not the regular length of your cycle - so it's possible you could see a :bfp: at CD28 (10 dpo), but you still have a chance over the next few days after that as well. Good luck!


Joyful - I think a lot of people use Wondfo OPKs - you can buy them in bulk for cheap on Amazon. The trick about them is that it's only a positive if both lines are the same color or the test line is darker. So it's NOT like a HPT where any two lines is pos. Also, once you see a pos, you still don't know exactly when you O. It could be anywhere between 12-72 hrs after I think. I also have very erratic sleeping patterns, so my chart usually ends up being pretty rocky, and I can't put too much faith in any single temp. But it is enough (with OPKs and CM) to give me a good idea of the trends going on in my cycle.


----------



## Dill

Joy, I use Babi brand OPKs. It's about $13 for a 5-pack on Amazon, and I've never had problems with them. As Krissy mentioned, it's only positive if the test line is as dark as the control, or darker. Additionally, you'll want to use an afternoon sample rather than FMU. Ovulation typically occurs 12-36 hours after a positive, with 24 being average. Most people will simply count the day after the positive as their ovulation date. It can help to track other signs of fertility, like temping and CM, to verify.


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Ok, that's really helpful to know Krissy and Dill! So do you just test once a day then, in the afternoon?


----------



## Marzipane

AF due on Friday 13th! So if not there.... Will be testing on the 14th!


----------



## Dill

Whoops, MAJOR typo! I meant it's $13 for a 50-pack! I think it's noon to eight pm that's supposed to be the ideal testing window. Just be sure to test around the same time every day. I do mine after lunch, just to make it easy.


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Oh that's a LOT cheaper! Definitely sound worth it =)


----------



## Dill

Totally worth it! It's really nice having that stick to help confirm your O, and at about a quarter apiece, completely affordable.

My body is being crazy. I'm only CD9, expected ovulation date is the 13th, but my cervix went from medium-high and hard-medium, to extremely high and very soft, and I've got watery CM. We're starting our BD marathon early, since I'm having fertility signs. Wish my basal temp thermometer would get here! My OPK yesterday looked promising, seems I'm already on my way to a surge. Unless my LH drops, I think I may ovulate early. o__o


----------



## Beeptime

Dill! YAY ! That seems early but not too early. Less time to count down now :) LOL


----------



## Dill

That's my consolation! I always had longer cycles and appreciated how far apart AF's visits were, but now that we're TTC, I don't mind more AFs if it means less waiting overall, haha. I can't wait for today's OPK to see where I'm at!!!


----------



## onemorebaby3

I am testing either Feb 12 or 13th depending on what my chart does tomorrow, if it spikes back up, I will assume that was my "implantation dip" and you can test 3 days after the dip and get an accurate result! Good luck ladies, hope this is our month!!!


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/566f02


----------



## Dill

Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Springermommy

Testing 2/18 at 10 dpo! I realize it may be a bit early, so I'll keep testing up until when AF due! Add me please, thanks!


----------



## penelopejones

:witch: got me today. 3 days early, too. Not sure what's up with that. 

Joyful: If you and your hubs are up for bd every other day, that will likely cover it. Lots of doctors recommend that approach. 

OPKs are great if you prefer a more targeted approach to your bd'ing or if you want to know exactly when you ovulate.


----------



## Dill

Sorry to hear you're out this cycle, penelope!


----------



## DHBH0930

penelopejones said:


> :witch: got me today. 3 days early, too. Not sure what's up with that.
> 
> Joyful: If you and your hubs are up for bd every other day, that will likely cover it. Lots of doctors recommend that approach.
> 
> OPKs are great if you prefer a more targeted approach to your bd'ing or if you want to know exactly when you ovulate.

Boo! Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: GL next cycle!!!


----------



## Desiree1694

9 dpo I tested tonight I feel like I'm down and out got another negative


----------



## Dill

9dpo is so early! Implantation typically occurs between 7-10dpo. Hang in there! :)


----------



## Desiree1694

Thanks!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Desiree1694 said:


> 9 dpo I tested tonight I feel like I'm down and out got another negative

I agree, very early to get a bfp, yes some women do, but it's more common not to so early. Don't get down yet! :flower::hugs:


----------



## Desiree1694

Thanks for the encouragement ladies I have been feeling sick to my stomach all night assuming it's too early for those symptoms hoping I'm not getting a stomach bug


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi emma I just came back on the thread to see if u had popped up hope u are ok lovely. Im going next week and just going to go with the flow I think for now. 20th cycle maybe a lucky one as in Egypt. Needed a break so hubby treating me for my birthday.
Congratulations to all ladies with BFP xx
To those who got af here's hoping March is your month.
The ones who are still waiting to test all the luck and babydust in the world.
Xxx


----------



## Penguin20

Good luck to anyone close to testing :) 

AFM - had a my scan today and found I got borderline pcos and a cyst on my ovary got to go back in 6 weeks so they can have another look at the cyst :( was hoping for better news


----------



## DHBH0930

Penguin: sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for :hugs:

AFM: 7dpo, will probably start using my ic opks on thursday, even though i know 9dpo is early. DD has been sleeping much better at night, must be why my temps are so consistent compared to before.

Hope to hear about more bfps!


----------



## meek0104

Hi ladies. Just a quick check in, I went to the drs yesterday, I have a 13mm and 19mm follie on the right side, which is the side with no tube. So they aren't hopeful, but thinking I will ovulate by Friday, so I guess I will just test on the 28th. I havent read through the pages to see what's going on with everyone but to all those waiting to test, lots and lots of baby dust!


----------



## aley28

Hey ladies!!! I've had a crazy past few days and have had almost no time at all to sit down, let alone get on BnB :haha: But its all calmed down now, yay!

I've updated the list on the first page... we need more BFPS! :haha: Anybody testing soon?? I was supposed to test today, but didn't buy HPTs at the store yesterday :roll:

Penguin, I'm sorry you didn't get good news from the doctor!! PCOS would explain the lack of ovulation though? :hugs:

meek, bummer about O'ing on the tubeless side... is it still possible to conceive if you ovulate on that side?? The egg can still make its way to the proper place and everything?

Desiree, its not too early to be getting strong symptoms!! FX'd you're just coming down with "pregnancy" :winkwink: :dust:



AFM! I was gonna test today but didn't buy any tests yesterday. I'm seriously tempted to buy some ICs next cycle... but I'm also trying NOT to be a POAS-addict. I keep reminding myself that I'd rather not know if I have a chemical :wacko: and not having tests on hand is the best way for me to not pee on 10 of them each day :haha:

I was still having tiny bits of EWCM yesterday, but DH and I got in a fight (not a huge one) and I was SO not into the idea of nookie. :wacko: So if this is ovulation, I'm going to miss it. We did :sex: on Saturday night, so maybe that's close enough. I quit temping for this cycle as I'm not getting good sleep and I also suspect that my thermometer is in need of replacing. :haha: Just kind of winging it... I hate not knowing what is going on with my cycle, it drives me crazy!! Arrrrrghhhhh...


----------



## Penguin20

Thanks aley28 and DHBH, 

Just feel like I wasted a year TTC for nothing and i know it might not be anything to worry about just hard hearing the news and I got my blood test results next week, don't know if I can handle any other bad news 
Just want a baby so bad now I feel like it's going to be tougher journey


Good luck meek and hope you manage to o aley28


----------



## meek0104

aley28 said:


> Hey ladies!!! I've had a crazy past few days and have had almost no time at all to sit down, let alone get on BnB :haha: But its all calmed down now, yay!
> 
> I've updated the list on the first page... we need more BFPS! :haha: Anybody testing soon?? I was supposed to test today, but didn't buy HPTs at the store yesterday :roll:
> 
> Penguin, I'm sorry you didn't get good news from the doctor!! PCOS would explain the lack of ovulation though? :hugs:
> 
> meek, bummer about O'ing on the tubeless side... is it still possible to conceive if you ovulate on that side?? The egg can still make its way to the proper place and everything?
> 
> Desiree, its not too early to be getting strong symptoms!! FX'd you're just coming down with "pregnancy" :winkwink: :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> AFM! I was gonna test today but didn't buy any tests yesterday. I'm seriously tempted to buy some ICs next cycle... but I'm also trying NOT to be a POAS-addict. I keep reminding myself that I'd rather not know if I have a chemical :wacko: and not having tests on hand is the best way for me to not pee on 10 of them each day :haha:
> 
> I was still having tiny bits of EWCM yesterday, but DH and I got in a fight (not a huge one) and I was SO not into the idea of nookie. :wacko: So if this is ovulation, I'm going to miss it. We did :sex: on Saturday night, so maybe that's close enough. I quit temping for this cycle as I'm not getting good sleep and I also suspect that my thermometer is in need of replacing. :haha: Just kind of winging it... I hate not knowing what is going on with my cycle, it drives me crazy!! Arrrrrghhhhh...

I've read online that's it definitely possible to get pregnant when Oing on the tubeless side. They said the remaining tube picks up the slack. So I'm hoping it gets to work and picks up those eggs...I'm just nervous because with my first pregnancy I O'd on the left and the right tube picked it up...and that pregnancy ended as an ectopic. I'm praying that my parts put in some extra work to get it right this time, but I'm thinking I'm more hopeful than the doctors want me to be. I keep reminding myself that God has the final say so I know I'm not out til the witch shows!


----------



## Bjs2005

Well, AF showed up today. Onto the next cycle!


----------



## Dill

Sorry you're out, bjs! Fingers crossed for your next cycle! :)


----------



## aley28

Sorry about the witch showing up, BJs!!!! :hugs:

meek - that's fascinating!! I hope it works out good for you this cycle and maybe the 2 follicles will turn into twins?!? :winkwink:

Penguin, that's why I hate that fertility specialists want you to wait a year of TTC before looking into anything... :hugs:


----------



## coucou11

Hi all!

Sorry bjs and Penelope about the witch :( And sorry Penguin about the news from the doc - but hopefully this will help explain some of the issues and maybe clear the way for your BFP!

Desiree too early!! I tested yesterday at 8dpo, in the evening, total bfn but I am not counting myself out yet because it was really too early, silly to test then and not even on fmu!

Meek good luck!!

I have been really having a lot of symptoms this week, I am trying not to get my hopes up but its hard not to think it must be a bfp. My boobs have been sore yesterday and today, I have had twingy cramping all week, and today I am totally exhausted. Also I've had a couple vivid dreams the past couple nights. FF says to test on Thursday am so I hope I can wait until then but might go tomorrow with an IC.


----------



## Dill

coucou, I always tell myself to wait until the day AF is due, or 14dpo, but I can never make it that long, either! I always find some excuse to test at 12dpo, and then figure 10dpo is close to 12, and so on and so forth. :lol:


----------



## DHBH0930

Sorry the :witch: got you bjs :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Penelope, BJ - Sorry the :witch: got you. FXed for next month for you.

Meek - Hang in there! The other tube can definitely can grab it even if it's the ovary on the other side! My sister got pregnant with her second that way (and also had an accidental third, so her fertility was not an issue lol)

AFM - I should be 2 dpo, and I hate both my temps this month :shrug: I don't know if it's possible to either not O or to O mroe than 36 hrs after an HCG trigger shot (with a large follicle)... but I start taking Progesterone tomorrow, so any temp increase after that will be due to the drugs more than any sort of biological process. Oh well, hopefully it'll just help me keep my expectations in check this month.


----------



## Bee Bee

Hi Ladies! May I join?

I am currently 4 DPO. Earliest I am going to test is 10DPO so that will be the 16th. But AF is due the 18th or 19th. 

This is my first cycle back TTC after an ectopic in December. Also, I went in to see my RE the day after I ovulated and he went ahead and gave me HCG to release another egg (or possibly two since I had multiple follies ready to go). 

So, I am working with 2-3 eggs this month and I feel really good about this cycle!!


----------



## aley28

Good luck Bee Bee!!! :dust: I hope you managed to catch at least one of those eggies!!


----------



## BabyBump2015

Hugs to those the :witch: got :hugs: :hug:

aley, welcome back! missed you :hugs:

Penguin, meek :hugs: :hugs:

Desiree, agree with the other ladies, could be too early :hugs:

Bee Bee, so sorry for your loss, good luck this cycle :hugs:

coucou, good luck!

Krissy, Im not sure either, good luck :hugs:

:hi: to everyone, sending you hugs and dust :hugs: :dust: good luck!


afm: im either O today or 1dpo... i'll be testing in 11 or 12 days... Im really excited about this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## meek0104

aley28 said:


> Sorry about the witch showing up, BJs!!!! :hugs:
> 
> meek - that's fascinating!! I hope it works out good for you this cycle and maybe the 2 follicles will turn into twins?!? :winkwink:
> 
> Penguin, that's why I hate that fertility specialists want you to wait a year of TTC before looking into anything... :hugs:




KrissyB said:


> Penelope, BJ - Sorry the :witch: got you. FXed for next month for you.
> 
> Meek - Hang in there! The other tube can definitely can grab it even if it's the ovary on the other side! My sister got pregnant with her second that way (and also had an accidental third, so her fertility was not an issue lol)
> 
> AFM - I should be 2 dpo, and I hate both my temps this month :shrug: I don't know if it's possible to either not O or to O mroe than 36 hrs after an HCG trigger shot (with a large follicle)... but I start taking Progesterone tomorrow, so any temp increase after that will be due to the drugs more than any sort of biological process. Oh well, hopefully it'll just help me keep my expectations in check this month.

Thanks ladies. That's really encouraging to read Krissy. I sure hope it works out that way for me too! Haha Aley, yea that would be cool! My OH is a twin so in sure he would enjoy that!


----------



## FBBYQ

aley28 said:


> <3<3<3<3<3​
> We didn't get our New Year's BFPs, so let's try for a Valentine's Day one? Let me know when you're testing, and I'll add you to the list! :flower:
> 
> *Testers:*
> *Jan 29th:*
> ASmith628
> 
> *Jan 30th:*
> stephg83
> Peanut112
> 
> *Jan 31st:*
> remres34
> Mari30me
> 
> *1st:*
> Trying4First1 :witch:
> skypink.mommy
> aidensxmomma :witch:
> mrsverhey :witch:
> 
> *2nd:*
> Juliet11 :bfp:
> Marissale
> 
> *3rd:*
> Alexis1986
> FallBabe
> 
> *4th:*
> Twag :witch:
> 
> *5th:*
> drjo718 :witch:
> Fabpops
> 
> *6th:*
> AugustBride6
> youngmamttc :bfp:
> emiloo :witch:
> dani88 :witch:
> Joyful4Jesus :witch:
> 
> *7th:*
> Butterfly2015 :witch:
> Eclaire :bfp:
> Frankie2689
> 
> *8th:*
> MummyKP
> Ckelly79 :witch:
> diabeticmommy :bfp:
> 
> *9th:*
> Brandy_R :bfp:
> Bjs2005 :witch:
> Kaydee1983
> Icegurl470
> Janelia
> 
> *10th:*
> startd :bfp:
> aley28
> 
> *11th:*
> dojostein
> Salembaby :witch:
> 
> *12th:*
> penelopejones :witch:
> chas4019
> Kellya009
> 
> *13th:*
> tinkerbelle93
> onemorebaby3
> 
> *14th:*
> Babylove100
> Desiree1694
> Kitkatkut
> coucou11
> FFandJZ
> bluefish1980
> Edmondsgirl
> DHBH0930
> Marzipane
> 
> *15th:*
> danielle1984
> Lillian
> 
> *16th:*
> enmaree
> Puppy Power
> Bee Bee
> 
> *17th:*
> tag74
> LynAnne
> 
> *18th:*
> Springermommy
> 
> *19th:*
> samsam23
> MrsLux
> borr.dg.baby
> lesh07
> 
> *20th:*
> KaiteMK
> Penguin20
> KrissyB
> 
> *22nd:*
> Amylucy
> 
> *23rd:*
> Abitclueless
> Bajayby
> 
> *24th:*
> AJCash
> 
> *25th:*
> Alidravana
> Child2Hold
> 
> *26th:*
> SilasLove
> 
> *27th:*
> CatherineP
> Dill
> 
> *28th:*
> BabyBump2015
> TTCKat
> Twag
> 
> *Testing Dates to be confirmed:*
> meek0104
> KatieSweet
> Teeny Weeny
> 
> *BFPS:*
> youngmamttc :bfp: Juliett11 :bfp: diabeticmommy
> startd :bfp: Brandy_R :bfp: Eclaire
> ​

I will be testing the 14th! Hoping for the BFP!


----------



## DHBH0930

Mild aching/cramps and noticed what looked like ewcm, but I definitely Oed already, so hoping it's a early pregnancy sign, 7dpo today... I remember having lots of cm in early pregnancy with dd but never paid attention to what kind....FX for bfp in a few days!


----------



## meek0104

Just got home and took an opk...happy to finally see that line getting darker! Hoping to see a positive between tomorrow night and Thursday!
 



Attached Files:







14236080919711146549101.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dill

FX, DHBH!

Looking good, Meek!


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi i'd like to join plz, cycle #2 ttc #2 & on cd13 will be testing 28th of Feb maybe sooner depending on ovulation but if you could put me down for 28th & babydust to all


----------



## aley28

Welcome FBBYQ and Mom2sam!! I hope this is your lucky cycle! :dust:

Your OPK looks good Meek! :happydance:

DHBH, I hear that EWCM in the later part of the luteal phase is a good sign! FX'd!!

BabyBump, seems like you have a good feeling about this cycle??! :happydance:


----------



## Desiree1694

Thank you so much for all the support it means a lot hoping your all right and its just to early time will tell


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Does anyone here ever have a little bit of ewcm on non-fertile days? 

I keep reading so much conflicting stuff online (I'm new to the whole ttc thing) and I'm confused! 

Also (maybe tmi) but when you check for cm if there's no apparent ewcm when you wipe on a tissue or shallow-ly insert a finger BUT if you really insert your finger as high as possible and swab and then find there is ewcm there does that count??


----------



## jGo_18

Mind if I join ladies? I'm 6dpo today... trying to convince myself to wait until at least wait until 14dpo (2.18) to test, but really wanting to test at 10dpo (2.14). This is our first cycle - at home artificial insemination.


----------



## coucou11

DHBH0930 said:


> Mild aching/cramps and noticed what looked like ewcm, but I definitely Oed already, so hoping it's a early pregnancy sign, 7dpo today... I remember having lots of cm in early pregnancy with dd but never paid attention to what kind....FX for bfp in a few days!

I just checked and also have EWCM! 9dpo here. Very strange. Really really hope its a good sign for us. I also have a backache which usually spells AF for me but FX not this time.


----------



## Dill

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Also (maybe tmi) but when you check for cm if there's no apparent ewcm when you wipe on a tissue or shallow-ly insert a finger BUT if you really insert your finger as high as possible and swab and then find there is ewcm there does that count??

The FertilityFriend tutorials/articles recommend really getting up there near your cervix to check if you don't have anything on your tissue, and says that you should always count the most fertile CM you get that day as your CM for the day.


----------



## penelopejones

Penguin - It is frustrating when they tell you to wait. I had the same thing happen with my ob/gyn, and just saw the fertility doctor today. In their waiting room, they had a pamphlet about using inositol (it's an over-the-counter supplement type of thing) to treat PCOS. Maybe something to ask your doctor about?


----------



## Mamasister

Testing Valentine's Day !!! &#128525; anyone else??? Love to be include in on the group &#128522;


----------



## DHBH0930

aley28 said:


> DHBH, I hear that EWCM in the later part of the luteal phase is a good sign! FX'd!!

Thanks! I've read that some women have experienced this before their bfp too. Not gonna get my hopes up to high, but sure would be nice! Super anxious for the weekend to know for sure!



tinkerbelle93 said:


> Does anyone here ever have a little bit of ewcm on non-fertile days?
> 
> I keep reading so much conflicting stuff online (I'm new to the whole ttc thing) and I'm confused!
> 
> Also (maybe tmi) but when you check for cm if there's no apparent ewcm when you wipe on a tissue or shallow-ly insert a finger BUT if you really insert your finger as high as possible and swab and then find there is ewcm there does that count??

Where are you in your cycle? I'm experiencing some ewcm and I'm 7dpo, hoping it means I'll get my bfp, guess hormones from implantation can cause it sometimes. Hope that is true for me! And yes sometimes you have to get up in there to really check :haha:



coucou11 said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> Mild aching/cramps and noticed what looked like ewcm, but I definitely Oed already, so hoping it's a early pregnancy sign, 7dpo today... I remember having lots of cm in early pregnancy with dd but never paid attention to what kind....FX for bfp in a few days!
> 
> I just checked and also have EWCM! 9dpo here. Very strange. Really really hope its a good sign for us. I also have a backache which usually spells AF for me but FX not this time.Click to expand...

Maybe there is something to it! Hope we both get our bfp! :flower:


----------



## DHBH0930

Mamasister said:


> Testing Valentine's Day !!! &#128525; anyone else??? Love to be include in on the group &#128522;

Welcome! I think lots of us are testing on Vday, you can see how many on the first page :flower: AF is due for me on Saturday, so hopefully I instead get my bfp! GL! How many dpo will you be on vday?


----------



## Desiree1694

So I woke up this morning and took a test it and it was faintly positive we both could see it.... It was hard to tell if it had color however it was there in the time and I compared it to the other 14 tests that I took this month and they are all the same batch and none have evap lines so I'm not sure will retest in the morning or tonight if I can't hold out fingers crossed


----------



## Penguin20

Thank you everyone for your support, I'm feeling better today even know i was expecting bad news you don't know how to act when you get it but onward and upwards and hopefully doctors will sort something out and ill get my bfp soon :)

Penelope - Thanks I might ask about it and see what they say

welcome to the newbies and good luck to anyone testing soon


----------



## BabyBump2015

DHBH0930, coucou11, sounding good ladies :thumbup: FXed for a :bfp:

meek0104, looks good :thumbup: 

FBBYQ, Mamasister, :hi: welcome, FXed for a Valentine&#8217;s :bfp: :hugs:

Mom2sam :hi: welcome! We&#8217;ll be testing the same say, FXed for our :bfp:

Desiree1694 omg FXed it&#8217;s a true :bfp: cant wait to know :hugs:

tinkerbelle93, not sure if it counts or not, maybe one of the ladies here can help.. 

jGo_18, hi welcome, FXd you get your :bfp:

Penguin20 sending you massive hugs :hugs: :hug: :hugs:

:wave: hello everyone! Hope you&#8217;re all doing well, sending O vibes for all the ladies waiting to O, FXed for all testing soon :friends: dust to all :dust:


afm: don&#8217;t think Ive Od yet because I had EWCM this morning, O cramping, tender breasts, basically all the classic signs of ovulation&#8230; (I think Im Oing today or tomorrow) we :sex: this morning and we&#8217;ll see about tonight cuz hubby has been working late and may be too tired :dohh: but he&#8217;s been a trooper this month, doing everything Ive been asking him to do&#8230; :thumbup:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

AF should be due in 3 days, caved in and tested today- clear BFN. Feeling my usual PMS symptoms slowly creep in too so I think I'm out!


----------



## Eclaire

Desiree that is exciting. You should post a pic and let us help you decide.


----------



## LynAnne

Gah, AF is due on the 16th but I'm already getting the itch to test. I never knew waiting could be this hard!! I've had light cramps and tender bbs since Monday but I've been known to get that a full week before AF anyway. I just want to test!!

ETA: Should I test Monday morning (16th) the day AF should arrive or wait until the Tuesday morning, technically one day late?!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

LynAnne said:


> Gah, AF is due on the 16th but I'm already getting the itch to test. I never knew waiting could be this hard!! I've had light cramps and tender bbs since Monday but I've been known to get that a full week before AF anyway. I just want to test!!
> 
> ETA: Should I test Monday morning (16th) the day AF should arrive or wait until the Tuesday morning, technically one day late?!

FXd for you!

Monday should be fine if it's the day AF is due x


----------



## aley28

Welcome jGo_18, Mamasister, I hope you get a wee Valentine's surprise! :dust:

coucou, the EWCM and backache sounds promising?!? Can't wait for you to start testing!! :happydance:

Desiree, ooh!! That's exciting! Post pics so we can see!! :winkwink: I hope its the real deal for you!! :happydance:

Penguin, loads of women get pregnant with PCOS, so hopefully now that you have an idea of what is going on, they can assist you! I really hope so :flower:

BabyBump, wahoo! I hope you O today so you can start the countdown to testing! :happydance:

tinkerbelle, you aren't out until the witch shows! :winkwink:

LynAnne, testing the day AF is due (if there's no sign of her coming on) is generally late enough. But its up to you, and depends on how long you can wait!!

AFM, I'm currently trying to talk myself into going to the store for some peesticks. I'm dying of the urge to pee on something, even though I don't even know if I ovulated :haha: Its just cold and preparing to rain outside, and I'm not eager to go out in that. :blush:


----------



## DHBH0930

tinkerbelle93 said:


> AF should be due in 3 days, caved in and tested today- clear BFN. Feeling my usual PMS symptoms slowly creep in too so I think I'm out!

Still early! Hope you end up with your bfp :flower: I know its hard when you feel out, but hang in there, not over till the :witch: shows! 



BabyBump2015 said:


> DHBH0930, coucou11, sounding good ladies :thumbup: FXed for a :bfp:
> 
> afm: don&#8217;t think Ive Od yet because I had EWCM this morning, O cramping, tender breasts, basically all the classic signs of ovulation&#8230; (I think Im Oing today or tomorrow) we :sex: this morning and we&#8217;ll see about tonight cuz hubby has been working late and may be too tired :dohh: but he&#8217;s been a trooper this month, doing everything Ive been asking him to do&#8230; :thumbup:

Thanks! Hope you catch that eggy! That stinks that he works late, maybe BD in the morning again tomorrow if too tired tonight? GL!



Desiree1694 said:


> So I woke up this morning and took a test it and it was faintly positive we both could see it.... It was hard to tell if it had color however it was there in the time and I compared it to the other 14 tests that I took this month and they are all the same batch and none have evap lines so I'm not sure will retest in the morning or tonight if I can't hold out fingers crossed

Exciting! Hope you see it get darker! :flower:



LynAnne said:


> Gah, AF is due on the 16th but I'm already getting the itch to test. I never knew waiting could be this hard!! I've had light cramps and tender bbs since Monday but I've been known to get that a full week before AF anyway. I just want to test!!
> 
> ETA: Should I test Monday morning (16th) the day AF should arrive or wait until the Tuesday morning, technically one day late?!

I'd say Monday is good enough! Most of us can't even wait till the date AF is due :dohh: the waiting is so hard!

*AFM*: 8dpo, gonna try to hold out to Friday to test, but might sneak one in tomorrow :blush: temp rose a bit more today, hoping it keeps on rising! So far so good, haven't bought any fr, gonna stick with just the ic's unless I see a faint line.

:dust: to all!


----------



## lesh07

Welcome new ladies. Hope you all get your bfp's soon. Xx

As for me...I am officially 10dpo following my O date and I am getting BFN's hoping it's just to early but feeling some cramping already. :( Xxx


----------



## Dill

10dpo is still super early! Statistically, even if you are pregnant, you have a 33% chance of getting a negative that early on. Hang in there! :)


----------



## faith2015

:hi: ladies!!! I will be tested Feb 21st!!!

fingers crossed for :bfp: for myself and all you TTC ladies!!!!


----------



## AJCash

So FF solidified the last +opk day today. I still don't trust it - none of my temps were higher than anything from before, but if the temp thing is so sensitive to timing who knows? So I guess I'm still in for a test this month after all. Unless something else happens. This process is so dramatic!

I think after this cycle, I'll have to be in it for real and go full stork hunter or just forget about it and assume I'm barren. Trying to watch this every day and not get too caught up in it is impossible.


----------



## Dill

AJCash said:


> I think after this cycle, I'll have to be in it for real and go full stork hunter

:rofl:


----------



## aley28

Lesh, I agree that 10DPO is still super early! Cramping can mean pregnancy too :winkwink: Give it a couple more days and try again!

DHBH, Ooh, do tell us about your tests tomorrow! Seems like your 2ww has gone by very quickly??

Welcome Faith, and good luck this cycle!!! :dust:

AJCash, It is way too easy to get caught up in TTC! :hugs: Its frustrating!


AFM! I just got a BFN on a dollar store test. I sorta figured I would, so whatever. I'm CD35 today... 38 is the longest cycle I've had in like 2 years. :wacko: I'm determined to wait it out, but the waiting is making me impatient. This cycle was a total wash. :growlmad:

I think I'm going to get some OPKs for next cycle, in hopes of having more than just BBT to rely on. I've never used OPKs before, as charting without them has always been so reliable. I have an idea of what caused my terrible chart this month, but I just want a fallback method! Anybody have any cheap OPK brands that they recommend!? I'm going to need to buy like 100 of them, in case its another crazy long cycle next month... :growlmad:


----------



## Dill

I use Babi brand OPKs and love them. They're about $13 for a 50-pack on Amazon. :D


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Aley28 - I have never used OPK's before, but just ordered the brand Wondfo on Amazon, as I have heard many good things from ladies about them. This is what I got: https://www.amazon.com/Combo-Ovulat...ie=UTF8&qid=1423682044&sr=1-1&keywords=wondfo

Baby dust all around!!


----------



## aley28

Thanks Dill! I'll bookmark them to order on the day AF finally arrives. Can't have them in the house right now or I'll pee on all of them, and I'm determined not to waste any more money on this stupid cycle! :rofl:

Oh, and thanks Joyful! I hear good things about Wondfo too.


----------



## Dill

I use Wondfo for HPT's and they're great. Just need to be careful which Amazon seller you get them from (at least one is selling ripoffs). But the Babi OPKs are cheaper than Wondfo's.


----------



## Eclaire

Lesh I had a bfn at 10dpo and had a super faint positive at 11dpo. Don't give up yet.


----------



## Dill

Exactly. And my last pregnancy didn't have a positive hpt until 13dpo!


----------



## mrs n

Hi all can I be added to the 23rd,had a chemical last month so hoping I caught quickly after &#128522;


----------



## DHBH0930

Thanks Aley! will definitely keep you guys posted. Would love to see a faint positive tomorrow, but didn't get anything till late in the day on 10dpo with dd, so not holding my breath. But got tons of ic's so what they hey! :haha: it has gone by pretty fast, and with a short LP, makes it even faster. Been getting a bit dizzy/ light headed today and still have what looks like ewcm when I wipe :shrug: who knows. Could be lead up to bfp (hopefully) or be nothing...

For opks I get wondfos from amazon, always worked well for me (and better than expensive digital ones!)


----------



## Desiree1694

Here is my morning pic tell me what you all think?!? please be honest
 



Attached Files:







procserv.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 39


----------



## DHBH0930

Desiree1694 said:


> Here is my morning pic tell me what you all think?!? please be honest

Definitely see a shadow. Hope it's darker tomorrow!


----------



## Desiree1694

Thanks not getting my hopes up yet we shall see what tomorrow brings


----------



## Dill

Desiree, that is looking pretty darn good! Keep us posted!!! :D


----------



## meek0104

Desiree I think I see something!


----------



## penelopejones

I see it, Des. FX!


----------



## Juliet11

Des I definitely see it. Fingers and toes crossed!!!!!
Let us know tomorrow!!!


----------



## coucou11

Hi all - AF arrived :cry: I really thought this was our month. May see some of you over in the March thread but I'm pretty bummed so I might just take a little break. 

Good luck to all those still waiting to test - FX for you!!


----------



## DHBH0930

coucou11 said:


> Hi all - AF arrived :cry: I really thought this was our month. May see some of you over in the March thread but I'm pretty bummed so I might just take a little break.
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting to test - FX for you!!

oh no, so sorry :hugs: do something extra special this weekend! :flower:


----------



## Dill

So sorry, coucou! Try to see it as the start of your next cycle and not the end of this one. Your next ovulation is just around the corner!


----------



## meek0104

Looks like I finally got my positive OPK... The test has dried and both lines look faded but the test line was definitely as dark as the control line. My SO was acting as if he did not want to BD but we did after all. Guessing I'll be ovulating sometime tomorrow evening. Yay!!


----------



## Dill

Woohoo Meek!!! Fingers are crossed! Go, swimmers, go!


----------



## EElse

Welcome jGo_18, Mamasister, fx for your :bfp:

Penguin: I'm sorry to hear that but big :hugs: for you and GL!! :flower:

BabyBump: Good luck!! FX for you sticky bean.

tinkerbelle: Any new news?

LynAnne: Good luck and hope you get your :bfp:, keep us posted...

aley28: Sorry to hear it was a bfn! I'm on CD36 today (my last one was 41 but before that all were about 30). Good luck to you and fx for that sticky bean!

DHBH0930: Keeping my fx for your :bfp: - if it is bfn, remember that you are still very early so don't lose hope!!

lesh07: Sorry to hear you're getting bfn but you're not out until the :witch: shows up...

Hi faith2015! :hi: Good Luck to you and keeping my fx for your :bfp:

AJCash: Keep at it, :hugs:, it can be very difficult but good luck to you and I hope you get your :bfp: soon.

Welcome mrs n! :hi: Hope you get your :bfp: on the 23rd

Desiree1694: Hope the line gets darker for you! Good luck and keeping my fingers crossed that this is your sticky bean.

coucou11: Sorry to hear that coucou! Good luck for the next cycle, I hope that is your cycle! :hugs:

meek0104: Glad you had the +OPK, good luck to you and hoping you have your :bfp: soon.

AFM: I did a test this morning (14dpo) and got a bfn. AF is still not here in full - spotty for the past three days - but my temps has dropped so I'm pretty sure I'm out of the running. I just hope that AF starts in full so that I can start my next cycle.

Good luck to all you ladies!! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Bee Bee

Desiree1694 said:


> Here is my morning pic tell me what you all think?!? please be honest

I def see something there! I hope it gets darker!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Desiree I def see something!! Fx!!


----------



## Salembaby

I like seeing AF as a new beginning as well. Atleast the waiting a over. The disappointment is unbearable but will pass!

Coucou- join the March thread when you're up again. Looking as fun and postive as Feb thanks to Aley28

Desiree- looking good!!!


----------



## FabPop

Desiree I see a line! :)
Sorry to those who r out xxx
Still no AF or BFP here, think my cycle is just messed up, I probably didnt even ovulate & have wasted 20+ hpts!


----------



## EElse

I'm officially out. :witch: got me but at least now I can start my next cycle.

Congrats to those who have their :bfp: and GL to those who still have to test. :dust: to you all!


----------



## faith2015

Desiree1694 said:


> Here is my morning pic tell me what you all think?!? please be honest

Desiree i see a line :))


----------



## startd

Good luck to everyone testing on Valentine's Day!
Desiree - I hope tomorrow's test is a clear BFP for you
I'm really sorry to everyone the witch visited - fingers crossed for you for March


----------



## MrsLux

Does anyone else get a 'second wind' of EWCM? I am 7DPO (using digital OPK) and last night and this morning I have had EWCM again? 
anyone else?


----------



## Lilllian

6dpo and feeling pretty tired, which is a good symptom for me :) but i am feeling sick (cough etc), so, not sure if it is due to that :(

still having some twinges - roll on Sunday evening testing.


----------



## meek0104

So the left is from last night, the right is from FMU today. Still not feeling any O pains.... Last cycle on clomid I knew exactly when I O'd. I know I sound crazy but I want pain so I know what's going on. No pain makes me feel like its not working! I do have a drs appt today so they will check my CM and make sure it isn't hostile, but I used Pressed last night so I'm hoping that helped. I've been taking Mucinex and EPO this cycle and I did notice a small amount of ewcm around 6ish last night but after that its been watery, and I can't differentiate my CM from SO's sperm this morning so I'll just leave it up to the docs!
 



Attached Files:







1423739915553-2119151310.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Penguin20

Thanks everyone :)

and sorry to all the af's but good luck to anyone testing hope you get your bfps 

AFM- CD33 Still waiting for AF feeling crampy now and again and little tender boobs only when being pressed on longest cycle i have had was 40 days but last month was 36 days so was hoping this one would be shorter


----------



## LynAnne

Congrats to the new BFPs and I'm sorry for those whom the witch got! 

I know yesterday I said I was testing Monday but I'm tempted to test on Saturday first. I'm justifying it by saying that as my cycles are 28-30 days then Saturday would be when AF could arrive if she was on 28 days. I think I'll pick up an early response HPT tonight for Saturday and keep my fx!!


----------



## DHBH0930

MrsLux said:


> Does anyone else get a 'second wind' of EWCM? I am 7DPO (using digital OPK) and last night and this morning I have had EWCM again?
> anyone else?

This cycle I noticed EWCM at 7dpo and yesterday 8dpo. Don't know if that is normal for me or not since this is my first cycle paying attention to cm... 



EElse said:


> I'm officially out. :witch: got me but at least now I can start my next cycle.
> 
> Congrats to those who have their :bfp: and GL to those who still have to test. :dust: to you all!

Sorry :hugs: GL with this cycle! :flower:


*AFM*: 9dpo, bfn this morning as expected, though feel like I MAY see a VERY faint shadow :shrug:... (on the top one) so faint it's hard to get a pic of since it's also hard to see irl.. will test again tonight and tomorrow morning. 

GL ladies :dust:
 



Attached Files:







2015-02-12 06.54.06.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Penguin20

fx for you both :)


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry coucou x

Meek fx the preseed helped when trying for ds the clomid alone didn't get my bfp as it does dry up ewcm but cycle i used epo & preseed everytime we bd i got my bfp!

Sorry to those who got af fx for next cycle


----------



## Mom2sam

Dhbh i see the shadow you see fx it gets darker


----------



## Desiree1694

I had another faint line on a wondfo test this morning that we both could see still faint though so frustrating also had a faint line on a frer this morning put it was hard to capture in a picture because the flash kept shining off the plastic cover :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

2 days till AF and BFN.. starting to have the usual sore boobs and mood swings I get just before AF too :(


----------



## aley28

Desiree, I see a faint line on your test from yesterday! FX'd it grows darker in the next couple of days. Was the one from today any darker? :happydance: How many DPO are you?

Sorry AF got you, coucou! :hugs: Join us in the March thread when you're ready!

Meek; yay for the +OPK! :happydance: I hope it all works out for you this cycle :dust: I didn't know doctors could check CM :haha: I hope they find that its fertile! I'm sure the preseed helped. I hear Clomid dries up CM like nobody's business :dohh:

EElse, sorry the witch got you too! :hugs: I hope next cycle is more lucky!

Hey Fabpop, good to hear from you!! I was hoping you'd gotten your BFP by now! Must have been a late O for you :wacko:

Hey startd! How's the early first tri treating you?! :happydance:

MrsLux, a "second wind" of EWCM can be an early pregnancy sign! FX'd!

Lillian, seems promising!! Can't wait to see your tests :winkwink:

LynAnne, sounds like you've got a case of the POAS addiction :haha: FX'd something shows up on Saturday though! I like your justification :haha:

DHBH, I don't see a shadow, but that doesn't mean it isn't there. I'm terrible at spotting squinters :blush:

AFM - I managed to get my kid to sleep in his own bed ALL NIGHT LONG, so I got some AMAZING sleep last night :rofl: I also took a BBT this morning (after being really lazy about it the past week or so) and I'm still at pre-O temps. CD36 now, I believe, and I really never did ovulate. :shrug: I wish AF would just magically appear. The last anovulatory cycle I had, AF still arrived right around CD30 or 32 or whatever, which was about an average lengthed cycle for me. What-ev-errrr ... wondering if I should call the doctor about this or just let it run its course.


----------



## aley28

tinkerbelle :hugs: I hope she stays away!


----------



## meek0104

Hi all. Just came back from the drs office. CM was clear and stretchy (thanks to the Pressed) lol. However I only had one follie measuring 21mm, lining measured 10.6. They are not optimistic about this cycle. She showed me my SO's swimmers under the microscope. Some were marching in place, others were moving awkwardly about but not many at all :nope: I still haven't had any O pains which I have gotten my last few cycles so I'm hoping to feel something tonight or tomorrow. The plan is to BD for the next two days and then wait it out. Its so disheartening to hear "the chances are low" because I'm ovulating on my tubeless side. I had a little moment after leaving the drs but I can't give up hope because anything is possible.


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

meek0104 said:


> Hi all. Just came back from the drs office. CM was clear and stretchy (thanks to the Pressed) lol. However I only had one follie measuring 21mm, lining measured 10.6. They are not optimistic about this cycle. She showed me my SO's swimmers under the microscope. Some were marching in place, others were moving awkwardly about but not many at all :nope: I still haven't had any O pains which I have gotten my last few cycles so I'm hoping to feel something tonight or tomorrow. The plan is to BD for the next two days and then wait it out. Its so disheartening to hear "the chances are low" because I'm ovulating on my tubeless side. I had a little moment after leaving the drs but I can't give up hope because anything is possible.


Awwww... I'm so sorry. You know, I think about the rest of us trying over and over again, not knowing exactly WHAT our DH swimmers are doing inside of us! I almost prefer not knowing, but then again, maybe I wouldn't get my hopes up so high every time... Argh. At any rate, we can rest knowing that God has it perfectly planned. He is the Father of miracles :hugs:


----------



## meek0104

Joyful, you are absolutely right. Its just frustrating because he had an SA done and everything came back fine and normal. So I can only think there's something wrong with me or I'm not doing something right. But miracles happen every day and it does only take one!


----------



## Desiree1694

Hi I'm 12 dpo today I kinda feel out it wasn't much darker I could tell with it just sitting on the counter that there was a line but not signifantly darker and I did take a frer same thing very light and also hard to capture with pic because flash kept shinging off the plastic


----------



## BabyBump2015

:hi: everyone:

Coucou, Eelse - sorry Af got you :hugs:

Desiree- I def see a line too&#8230; how many dpo are you?

Meek- so sorry :hugs: did the Drs say anything about helping SO&#8217;s swimmers? There&#8217;s loads of threads on here about Maca, Royal Jelly, CoQ10 for Men&#8217;s health if you wanted to go the supplement route.. sending you lots of :hugs: :hug:

FabPop- what cd are you on? 

Startd- :wave: hope you&#8217;re doing well :hugs:

MrsLux, LynAnne, Lilllian, FXed :hugs:

DHBH0930- looks like a very faint shadow but can&#8217;t really tell either, I hope tomorrow&#8217;s test shows your :bfp:

Penguin20 :hugs:

Aley- yay for getting some great sleep :sleep: lol so sorry your cycle is still in limbo.. personally I would call the doctor but do what you feel is right :thumbup: having a cycle in limbo is the worst and feels like a waste of time and like you missed a month from making a :baby: I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:


tinkerbelle93, so sorry for the bfn :hugs:


:dust: :hugs: :dust:



Afm: I am Oing today yay!!!! boobs are sooooo sore and no more EWCM, O pains gone since this morning. been keeping up with SMEP :thumbup: woke up this morning and jumped on hubby :sex: :rofl: hoping to jump on him again tonight :blush: lol :haha:


----------



## mrsverhey

Desiree1694 said:


> Hi I'm 12 dpo today I kinda feel out it wasn't much darker I could tell with it just sitting on the counter that there was a line but not signifantly darker and I did take a frer same thing very light and also hard to capture with pic because flash kept shinging off the plastic

Hang in there some women dont get dark lines at 12dpo skip a day and test again!!!


----------



## BabyBump2015

Desiree1694 do you have any symptoms? im keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Desiree1694

I have super sensitive boobs right now and did have some nausea but not sure if that's related to anything


----------



## meek0104

BabyBump2015 said:


> :hi: everyone:
> 
> Coucou, Eelse - sorry Af got you :hugs:
> 
> Desiree- I def see a line too how many dpo are you?
> 
> Meek- so sorry :hugs: did the Drs say anything about helping SOs swimmers? Theres loads of threads on here about Maca, Royal Jelly, CoQ10 for Mens health if you wanted to go the supplement route.. sending you lots of :hugs: :hug:
> 
> FabPop- what cd are you on?
> 
> Startd- :wave: hope youre doing well :hugs:
> 
> MrsLux, LynAnne, Lilllian, FXed :hugs:
> 
> DHBH0930- looks like a very faint shadow but cant really tell either, I hope tomorrows test shows your :bfp:
> 
> Penguin20 :hugs:
> 
> Aley- yay for getting some great sleep :sleep: lol so sorry your cycle is still in limbo.. personally I would call the doctor but do what you feel is right :thumbup: having a cycle in limbo is the worst and feels like a waste of time and like you missed a month from making a :baby: I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle93, so sorry for the bfn :hugs:
> 
> 
> :dust: :hugs: :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Afm: I am Oing today yay!!!! boobs are sooooo sore and no more EWCM, O pains gone since this morning. been keeping up with SMEP :thumbup: woke up this morning and jumped on hubby :sex: :rofl: hoping to jump on him again tonight :blush: lol :haha:

Yes I'm hoping to O tonight or tomorrow and will be jumping on SO as well!! :blush:
They didn't mention anything about helping the swimmers, but i will def mention it to him for next cycle if necessary. I just thought that with the good report from the SA that he wouldn't need any help in that dept.


----------



## Babylove100

Eeeeek ladies! I caved and tested two days early!! I can't believe it! 9-10dpo today! Am so scared after my chemical last month so praying so hard this is a sticky one!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Springermommy

I see it! Congrats Babylove!!!!!


----------



## AJCash

Update: FF moved my O date again. Where it was a solid single line yesterday, it's now a crosshair for two days following the last opk+. I'm still not super convinced it's accurate - chart's not looking biphasic to me in the least.

It's also moved my testing date to the 28th of February. Still hanging on to February, but just barely!


----------



## Dill

I see it too, babylove! Congratulations!!!


----------



## mrs n

Aaarrggghhh babylove amazing I'm hoping I'm next,so so happy after the chem you've got this and keeping everything crossed for super sticky xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks ladies!! Nervous and excited!!!xx


----------



## Babylove100

mrs n said:


> Aaarrggghhh babylove amazing I'm hoping I'm next,so so happy after the chem you've got this and keeping everything crossed for super sticky xxx

When are you testing!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!!xx


----------



## Niksmommy

Hey Guys! Been lurking for a few days and thought I should jump in and say Hi! :hi: I plan on testing Saturday at 10DPO.

:dust: to all of you!


----------



## Penguin20

Congrats baby love, fx for a sticky bean


----------



## startd

Congrats babylove & FX!


----------



## Desiree1694

So I bought a digital test this will take the guess work away probably wait to take it tomorrow with fmu providing I still see a line on wondfo


----------



## faith2015

Babylove100 said:


> Eeeeek ladies! I caved and tested two days early!! I can't believe it! 9-10dpo today! Am so scared after my chemical last month so praying so hard this is a sticky one!!!!!

Yayaya i see it


----------



## Desiree1694

Congrats babylove so exciting!!


----------



## mrs n

Babylove100 said:


> mrs n said:
> 
> 
> Aaarrggghhh babylove amazing I'm hoping I'm next,so so happy after the chem you've got this and keeping everything crossed for super sticky xxx
> 
> When are you testing!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!!xxClick to expand...

I'm knowing me going to be testing soon lol,I've just got some extra sensitive tests,hope my luck in the month xx


----------



## FabPop

Congrats babylove!! :happydance:

Cycle day 39! Basically last month was my first AF in 18 months after havin bubs & breastfeeding, so I just think my cycle is going to b all over the place for a while.. I'm pretty sure im not pregnant now as its been so long so I just want AF out the way now! Sorry for the ramble! xx

Desiree FX for the digi & everyone else testing of course! :dust:


----------



## Lilllian

:bfp::loopy: Babylove, Fantastic news!!!!! :happydance:

You are one fertile lady :winkwink:

So pleased for you. Hope to see you in first tri asap!! :thumbup:


----------



## Babylove100

Lilllian said:


> :bfp::loopy: Babylove, Fantastic news!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> You are one fertile lady :winkwink:
> 
> So pleased for you. Hope to see you in first tri asap!! :thumbup:

Yay! Thank you!!

Lots of babydust to you and all the other ladies testing!!

:dust:


----------



## BabyBump2015

Babylove100 huge congrats!! I see the line :bfp: 

Desiree1694 :hugs: I really hope the line gets darker :hugs: sending you lots of baby :dust:

meek0104 wohoo for jumping on our OHs lol :yipee:

AJCash FXed :thumbup:

Niksmommy good luck, FX!!


----------



## BabyBump2015

FabPop yes Ive heard breastfeeding can mess up cycles.. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Congrats Babylove... Xx


----------



## Desiree1694

I feel as if I will be starting soon just have that feeling :-( definitely gutted


----------



## sausages

Hi all, can i please join? I'll be testing from Saturday, but i'll only be 7dpo then. Actually I tested tonight at only 5dpo, cause i'm silly. But if a pick a date that actually counts.... Sunday. Official test date is Sunday - 8dpo. :D


----------



## Dill

:sex: Positive OPK today! Right on schedule! Woot woot! :happydance:


----------



## aley28

I feel like I can't get caught up here today! Every time I sit down to post, I gotta get up again :rofl:

CONGRATS Babylove!! :happydance: I hope this is your sticky rainbow baby!

Desiree, I hope you've got a sticky bean in there, and that your AF stays away :hugs: Keep us updated!

AJCash, I can't say for sure if you've O'd yet either? I guess wait for the 28th and see what happens?? :wacko:

meek, I really really hope you are successful this cycle! Just to defy the odds! :dust:



AFM... I am thinking I will call my doctor tomorrow to ask what they suggest to do about an anovulatory cycle that I don't want to last forever. I'm not keen on using hormones to bring on AF, but I figure the least I can do is call and ask for advice. I think the only harm in letting the cycle run its own course is that it could take quite some time for AF to arrive, and that just wastes time in TTC. :shrug: I'll have to do some reading tonight too, I think, so I can make my decision. :thumbup:


----------



## faith2015

Dill said:


> :sex: Positive OPK today! Right on schedule! Woot woot! :happydance:

Dill-awesome to know you and i are basically on the same schedule. I received a positive aka smiley face this morning and this afternoon! Waiting for my dh to get home as we speak ;) :sex:


----------



## Dill

faith2015 said:


> Dill said:
> 
> 
> :sex: Positive OPK today! Right on schedule! Woot woot! :happydance:
> 
> Dill-awesome to know you and i are basically on the same schedule. I received a positive aka smiley face this morning and this afternoon! Waiting for my dh to get home as we speak ;) :sex:Click to expand...

Haha, awesome! Still early in the day here, so I've got a bit of a wait yet. Exciting to know that there's someone here with almost the exact same cycle as me, though! What day are you testing?


----------



## faith2015

Dill said:


> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dill said:
> 
> 
> :sex: Positive OPK today! Right on schedule! Woot woot! :happydance:
> 
> Dill-awesome to know you and i are basically on the same schedule. I received a positive aka smiley face this morning and this afternoon! Waiting for my dh to get home as we speak ;) :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, awesome! Still early in the day here, so I've got a bit of a wait yet. Exciting to know that there's someone here with almost the exact same cycle as me, though! What day are you testing?Click to expand...

I know :) how exciting! I'm not alone!!
I am going to be testing pretty early. The 21st, 6 days before my missed period (lets see if first response does what it's suppose too hahah). I am only doing it because that is our 3 year anniversary and he proposed to me on this day last year at this fancy restaurant, so i want to do the same because we are going to the same restaurant. Cheesey i know!! But this will be his first!


----------



## faith2015

Dill said:


> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dill said:
> 
> 
> :sex: Positive OPK today! Right on schedule! Woot woot! :happydance:
> 
> Dill-awesome to know you and i are basically on the same schedule. I received a positive aka smiley face this morning and this afternoon! Waiting for my dh to get home as we speak ;) :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, awesome! Still early in the day here, so I've got a bit of a wait yet. Exciting to know that there's someone here with almost the exact same cycle as me, though! What day are you testing?Click to expand...

But if i get a BFN knowing me I'll test every other day lol.

What about you? When is your date?


----------



## Dill

> But if i get a BFN knowing me I'll test every other day lol.
> 
> What about you? When is your date?

But what dayyyyy? Haha. I'm technically testing the 27th, but I'm sure I'll cave and start testing the 25th, or I might lose my mind and start the 23rd. I don't have much willpower. I'm a total POAS addict. Last cycle, I started testing around 8dpo. :lol:


----------



## faith2015

Dill said:


> But if i get a BFN knowing me I'll test every other day lol.
> 
> What about you? When is your date?
> 
> But what dayyyyy? Haha. I'm technically testing the 27th, but I'm sure I'll cave and start testing the 25th, or I might lose my mind and start the 23rd. I don't have much willpower. I'm a total POAS addict. Last cycle, I started testing around 8dpo. :lol:Click to expand...

I know**how exciting! I'm not alone!!
I am going to be testing pretty early. The 21st, 6 days before my missed period (lets see if first response does what it's suppose too hahah). I am only doing it because that is our 3 year anniversary and he proposed to me on this day last year at this fancy restaurant, so i want to do the same because we are going to the same restaurant. Cheesey i know!! But this will be his first!


----------



## faith2015

so that would make me 8dpo lol i am the same way!!


----------



## Dill

Haha good to know I'm not alone! I LOVE your idea, it sounds so cute! I wish we had a special date like that coming up.

I totally understand the excitement, too. Hubby and I are trying for our first, too. No sticky bean yet, but I'm hoping this is the month! Combined birthday/valentine's day gift... would be perfect!


----------



## faith2015

Dill said:


> Haha good to know I'm not alone! I LOVE your idea, it sounds so cute! I wish we had a special date like that coming up.
> 
> I totally understand the excitement, too. Hubby and I are trying for our first, too. No sticky bean yet, but I'm hoping this is the month! Combined birthday/valentine's day gift... would be perfect!

Aw thank you!! Please make sure you keep me posted!!!! Love to hear about your process up to your BFP :)


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats, babylove! GL to everyone still going this month.


----------



## DHBH0930

Desiree: hang in there, your bfp is definitely visable! Hope it gets darker! :flower::hugs:

BabyLove: congrats!!! That's amazing it happened again so quickly! Hope this one is super sticky! :flower:

Fabpop: BF has messed up my cycle. I've had AF back for about 5 months, but my LP is still effected, it's only 10 days from still nursing.

Meek: so sorry you didn't get the best news today :hugs:

Babybump: Yay for O! :flower: hope those :spermy: catch that eggy!!!

Aley: so sorry this cycle is dragging on so long :hugs: normally don't wish this on us in these forums but since it seems you didn't O I hope the :witch: shows up soon so you can move onto the next cycle! :hugs: I agree drugs to bring it on wouldn't be something I'd take lightly.

AFM: tested during the day, no more shadows. Probably was nothing and just a fluke this morning. But will test again tomorrow morning and during the day. DD it was bfn with fmu at 10dpo, but that afternoon after work was clearly positive. So hoping I see something tomorrow!!!


----------



## enmaree

.


----------



## faith2015

enmaree said:


> Hi ladies! Congrats to all those who got their BFPs so far! Yay! Sorry to those that were visited by the nasty :witch:
> 
> So, I SWORE I was going to wait to test until AFTER I missed my period, but :blush:
> 
> I took a cheapie test yesterday, and thought I saw something. Took a FRER this morning (11DPO), and saw *some* kind of line at about the 5 minute mark. Indent maybe? I cannot tell. I'm tired of getting my hopes up with these dang tests, and I haven't even been TTC that long!
> 
> Alas~ will take another tomorrow.

Take the test strip out, you will be able to see more! ! Its hard to tell with the glare


----------



## DHBH0930

enmaree said:


> Hi ladies! Congrats to all those who got their BFPs so far! Yay! Sorry to those that were visited by the nasty :witch:
> 
> So, I SWORE I was going to wait to test until AFTER I missed my period, but :blush:
> 
> I took a cheapie test yesterday, and thought I saw something. Took a FRER this morning (11DPO), and saw *some* kind of line at about the 5 minute mark. Indent maybe? I cannot tell. I'm tired of getting my hopes up with these dang tests, and I haven't even been TTC that long!
> 
> Alas~ will take another tomorrow.

Hard to see on the picture. Maybe a shadow? :shrug: might just be the indent in the strip? Still early though! Hope it turns into a bfp! :flower:


----------



## faith2015

:)


----------



## penelopejones

enmaree, I think I see something!


----------



## Penguin20

Sausages - Welcome and good luck

Enmaree - Fx it turns into a bfp

Aley28 - I wouldn't normally say this but if you haven't ovulated this month then I hope af comes soon so you can start a new cycle 

AFM- cd 34 no sign of AF but she might just surprise me, still feel achy on & off and boobs are still a little tender, I think because i'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate then af should just be nice to me this month lol


----------



## FabPop

The witch finally got me! A little gutted but at least I can start again now x Good luck ladies, il keep popping back, love seeing the bfp's  Il b joining ur March thread xx


----------



## DHBH0930

Bfn still this morning, 10 dpo. Not giving up yet, dd it was negative in the morning and positive by the afternoon at 10dpo. My temp keeps rising, the only other chart where it got this high was when I got pg with dd. So Fx it's a good sign! I've had shooting pains down there a little, have a headache this morning, and had some pains in my lower back last night. Hope I get my bfp! I should know for sure sometime tomorrow, since that's when AF should show up. If I see anything faint later on the ic I will run out for a FR but only if I think I see something. 

GL ladies, hope for lots of bfp's :dust:


----------



## DHBH0930

FabPop said:


> The witch finally got me! A little gutted but at least I can start again now x Good luck ladies, il keep popping back, love seeing the bfp's  Il b joining ur March thread xx

So sorry! :hugs: GL next month!!! :flower:


----------



## lesh07

Well still BFN's here. :( By my O date I should be 11dpo. We would have been trying for 2 years in April. I want my turn now. Xx


----------



## BabyBump2015

Hi everyone, wohoo for Friday!! TGIF!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

Enmaree- not sure that I see the line, keep us updated :hugs:

Penguin20- sorry to hear you&#8217;re still in limbo with your cycle :hugs: 

FabPop- boo to the :witch: showing up :hugs: FXd for next month :hugs:

DHBH0930- sorry for the bfn, love that you&#8217;re being positive about your cycle :hugs: I so hope you get your :bfp: :hugs:

lesh07- so sorry for the bfn, could be hormones haven't kicked in yet, FXd :hugs:

Aley- glad to hear you&#8217;re going to call your Dr, its better to be proactive in my opinion :thumbup: let us know what he/she says :hugs: 


:dust: to you all :hugs:



Afm: definitely think I Od yesterday so I am 1dpo today :thumbup: jumped on hubby yesterday AM/PM and also AM the day before so I think Im covered lol LP is 12 days so I guess the ealiest I&#8217;ll be testing is on the 24th, I hope I get my :bfp: praying this is my month.. :hugs:


----------



## Penguin20

Good Luck Babybump2015 hope you get your bfp this month :)

Fabpop - Sorry your out but fx for next cycle


----------



## BabyBump2015

Penguin20 thanks!! I hope you get your :bfp: too :hugs:


I feel like Im the last one to O on this thread :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Petal1

Hi, I'm six days past ovulation but going to test on 18th feb, BFP should show by then with a "test four days early" pregnancy test! EEk, really hope I am but not feeling anything so far?! Anyone else got symptoms?


----------



## faith2015

BabyBump2015 said:


> Penguin20 thanks!! I hope you get your :bfp: too :hugs:
> 
> 
> I feel like Im the last one to O on this thread :rofl: :haha:



I feel the same, I got a faint line yesterday morning, and a high peak smiley face this morning. Not sure what that means, did I O yesterday or today? Not to sure, I am going to retest in the morning to see if the LH goes away and that should start my 1DPO right?


----------



## BabyBump2015

Petal1- good luck, FXed for your :bfp:


----------



## Desiree1694

Hi I didn't test today as I know af is coming I have so many symptoms for it its not funny so I'm going to wait until she shows her face :(


----------



## BabyBump2015

faith2015 said:


> BabyBump2015 said:
> 
> 
> Penguin20 thanks!! I hope you get your :bfp: too :hugs:
> 
> 
> I feel like Im the last one to O on this thread :rofl: :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same, I got a faint line yesterday morning, and a high peak smiley face this morning. Not sure what that means, did I O yesterday or today? Not to sure, I am going to retest in the morning to see if the LH goes away and that should start my 1DPO right?Click to expand...


:rofl: 
sorry i dont do OPKs so not entirely sure about the smiley but i do know if your OPK line is as dark or darker than the control line, it means you'll be O in 12-72hrs i believe... good luck, FX! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBump2015

Desiree1694 :hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## faith2015

BabyBump2015 said:


> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBump2015 said:
> 
> 
> Penguin20 thanks!! I hope you get your :bfp: too :hugs:
> 
> 
> I feel like Im the last one to O on this thread :rofl: :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same, I got a faint line yesterday morning, and a high peak smiley face this morning. Not sure what that means, did I O yesterday or today? Not to sure, I am going to retest in the morning to see if the LH goes away and that should start my 1DPO right?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> sorry i dont do OPKs so not entirely sure about the smiley but i do know if your OPK line is as dark or darker than the control line, it means you'll be O in 12-72hrs i believe... good luck, FX! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Look at you saying your not sure hehe you gave me great advice!!! 12-72 hours!!!! I didn't know that! Thank you :happydance:


----------



## Babylove100

Desiree1694 said:


> Hi I didn't test today as I know af is coming I have so many symptoms for it its not funny so I'm going to wait until she shows her face :(

Ah :hugs: hope Af stays away thou!x


----------



## Mom2sam

Congrats babylove! Sorry to those who got af x

Fx for everyone testing soon


----------



## meek0104

Hi all. So I'm pretty sure I O'd sometime between last night and this morning. I woke up middle of the night with sharp pain on right side and this morning with achy pain on right side. Now just having lower back pain and cramping. I think I will start my progesterone supplements tomorrow.
I'm really upset because my SO started a fight with me last night and we did not DTD so we only BD'd once during my fertile window. On top of the fact that the egg is on the wrong side, I'm pretty hopeless this cycle. It seems we always argue around my fertile window for these last couple of cycles and then we don't DTD. I think if this cycle is a bust I'm going to take a break. Emotionally this is too much for me. I still am trusting God for a miracle. :cry:


----------



## DHBH0930

couldn't help myself and bought some FR tests. Very clear bfn boo! :nope: not feeling so hopeful, you never know I guess but with AF due tomorrow I feel like it should show up by now. Oh well, I'd love to get pregnant again, but I'm fine if it doesn't happen for a little while. 

GL ladies still waiting to test, and sorry for those that AF got :hugs:


----------



## aley28

Penguin20, I hope AF is kind to you when she shows!! :flower:

Sorry the witch gotcha, Fabpop!! :hugs:

DHBH, sorry about the BFNs! Its still early days, but I think your relaxed approach will save you some heartache!

lesh07 :hugs: 2 years is a long time! I hope you get your turn soon :hugs:

Babybump, ooh good luck!! Sounds like you got the bases covered with all that :sex: :winkwink:
And you aren't the last one to O ... :haha:

Welcome Petal1!! And good luck this cycle! Any promising symptoms yet?!

Faith, most people count the day after a +OPK as ovulation day, though you can O up to 72 hours after a positive OPK! So if you got it today, get that sex GOING! :haha:


Desiree, you had such definite lines though! :hugs: I hope the witch stays away ... when will you test again if she doesn't show?

meek, I hope everything falls into place for this cycle. TTC can be so stressful - is that what causes your OH to pick fights instead of just having sex? :wacko: :hugs:


----------



## faith2015

aley28 said:


> Penguin20, I hope AF is kind to you when she shows!! :flower:
> 
> Sorry the witch gotcha, Fabpop!! :hugs:
> 
> DHBH, sorry about the BFNs! Its still early days, but I think your relaxed approach will save you some heartache!
> 
> lesh07 :hugs: 2 years is a long time! I hope you get your turn soon :hugs:
> 
> Babybump, ooh good luck!! Sounds like you got the bases covered with all that :sex: :winkwink:
> And you aren't the last one to O ... :haha:
> 
> Welcome Petal1!! And good luck this cycle! Any promising symptoms yet?!
> 
> Faith, most people count the day after a +OPK as ovulation day, though you can O up to 72 hours after a positive OPK! So if you got it today, get that sex GOING! :haha:
> 
> 
> Desiree, you had such definite lines though! :hugs: I hope the witch stays away ... when will you test again if she doesn't show?
> 
> meek, I hope everything falls into place for this cycle. TTC can be so stressful - is that what causes your OH to pick fights instead of just having sex? :wacko: :hugs:

oh yes girl I will for sure be :sex:y time tonight!!


----------



## meek0104

aley28 said:


> Penguin20, I hope AF is kind to you when she shows!! :flower:
> 
> Sorry the witch gotcha, Fabpop!! :hugs:
> 
> DHBH, sorry about the BFNs! Its still early days, but I think your relaxed approach will save you some heartache!
> 
> lesh07 :hugs: 2 years is a long time! I hope you get your turn soon :hugs:
> 
> Babybump, ooh good luck!! Sounds like you got the bases covered with all that :sex: :winkwink:
> And you aren't the last one to O ... :haha:
> 
> Welcome Petal1!! And good luck this cycle! Any promising symptoms yet?!
> 
> Faith, most people count the day after a +OPK as ovulation day, though you can O up to 72 hours after a positive OPK! So if you got it today, get that sex GOING! :haha:
> 
> 
> Desiree, you had such definite lines though! :hugs: I hope the witch stays away ... when will you test again if she doesn't show?
> 
> meek, I hope everything falls into place for this cycle. TTC can be so stressful - is that what causes your OH to pick fights instead of just having sex? :wacko: :hugs:

I guess so. I think he is afraid of an ectopic happening again so he rather just sabotage it then to have a chance and it go wrong again, which I completely understand because I'm scared to death of it happening again. It just sucks that he just focuses on the negative because that makes TTC that much more stressful....not only am I trying to convince myself that it will be worth it but I have to convince him too.


----------



## Dill

Generally, it's 12-36, with 24 being the average.

Got my positive OPK right on time yesterday, so I should be ovulating today or tomorrow at the latest, depending on where in the surge I caught it. Woohoo! :sex:

Let the TWW begin!


----------



## samsam23

Hey Ladies. Just a update on me testing. I tested today at 10DPO. My test day was suppose be the 19th. But I tested this morning and got a BFP. It's not super dark but it's definitely there. Thanks to all u guys and ur support. YAYYYYYY!


----------



## Dill

:happydance: Congratulations, samsam!!! :happydance:


----------



## faith2015

samsam23 said:


> Hey Ladies. Just a update on me testing. I tested today at 10DPO. My test day was suppose be the 19th. But I tested this morning and got a BFP. It's not super dark but it's definitely there. Thanks to all u guys and ur support. YAYYYYYY!

Congrats Sam!!


----------



## aley28

Congrats, Samsam!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!

meek... just sending massive :hugs:!

Dill, yay for O approaching!

AFM: I just got some EWCM, and cervix is open and soft (again... 3rd time this cycle :haha:) ... I'm going to continue being optimistic about it, because that's the only way I know how to be. :winkwink:
Even if this doesn't lead to O either, I'm not going to force my cycle to end... I'm already showing so many signs of imbalances that I don't want to make anything worse than it already is. At my yearly in March (5 weeks away), I'm going to be asking for some testing. I'm going to print out bunches of charts for him to look at so that there's no doubt that my ovaries are not on schedule. :haha:

I'm seriously just happy to see some EWCM though! I'm trying to figure when the best time for sexy time is... it has been almost a week. :roll:


----------



## Dill

I still haven't seen hide nor hair of any EWCM this cycle, even though I should be ovulating today, based on yesterday's OPK & FF's prediction. Just watery for the last several days! And my cervix is outright weird. I've never tracked it (or touched it, for that matter) prior to this cycle, but it seems to be confused. :lol:

aley, sounds like a good plan to me. Be prepared, and be insistent! Don't let him tell you to give it more time if you know something's not right.


----------



## sausages

samsam23 said:


> Hey Ladies. Just a update on me testing. I tested today at 10DPO. My test day was suppose be the 19th. But I tested this morning and got a BFP. It's not super dark but it's definitely there. Thanks to all u guys and ur support. YAYYYYYY!

congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## BabyBump2015

samsam23 congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Penguin20

Samsam - congrats :)

Aley28- I hope your cycle sorts itself out and stops you being in limbo

Babyandbump- thanks :) got my fingers crossed for
You 

AFM - boobs feel a little more tender and (tmi) keep getting small amount of thick discharge this morning the again this evening,
Af just hurry up want to start fresh


----------



## Brandy_R

To all you ladies that AF got I will be joining you soon. Found out today I'm going to lose the baby. Give me a month or so and i will be right there with you all again!

Baby dust to all this month


----------



## Desiree1694

If she doesn't show by Sunday I will retest normally I have spotting off and on before it comes but haven't had any of that yet so frustrating I feel the crampiness though so we shall see what happens


----------



## Bee Bee

Im so sorry to hear that Brandy :(


----------



## Dill

I'm so sorry, Brandy! :hugs:


----------



## lesh07

So sorry Brandy. Hugs to you. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Samsam - Congrats hun. Wish I could join you. Xx


----------



## Dill

Huh. Today's OPK is definitely MUCH MORE positive than yesterday's, and my CM production is up, too. I think I'm gonna count today as the positive day, and yesterday as an "almost"!


----------



## LynAnne

So sorry to hear that Brandy.

I'm getting a really sore pain in my left hip and cramp all down my leg. Is there any chance this could be pregnancy related? I'm 12dpo and had sort of ruled myself out as my other "symptoms" seem to have disappeared. Cramps are few and far between and bbs barely hurt. Plus, I'm moody like I always get just before AF arrives. Now I dont know whether or not to test in the morning. Opinions?


----------



## startd

I'm so sorry Brandy.

Congrats Samsam!

Sorry to those the witch got this time.

I got BFNs (including on FRER) until the afternoon before AF was due. Don't give up hope until the witch arrives


----------



## Penguin20

So sorry brandy :( hope your doing ok


----------



## AJCash

So I guess I am a slow riser after all. Temps are still low, but they've been going the right direction. I wasn't able to get in to the doc this week to try to talk her into at least doing a progesterone test for me, but I think I'll try next week. 

I was supposed to get a dental workup today and they canceled it because they didn't want to risk x-rays if I'm possibly with sprog. Not even sure I'm really fertile and the child is screwing up my schedule. Typical.


----------



## aley28

Brandy, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## mirandala

Hello all!! AF is due on the 17, but I've already started testing TBH, as I'm obsessed with poas. How are most people deciding their testing date?

Edit to add- Brandy- I'm so sorry :( :( Big hugs.


----------



## Dill

Technically, you're supposed to go by the day that AF is due or 14dpo, or any date after that. Because implantation can happen as early as 6dpo, some people test as early as 8dpo (I have been guilty of that), but 14 is the safest because implantation can occur as late as 12dpo. The false negative rate by 14dpo is extremely low.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Hello everyone! I was on this site in some forums about this time last year. My hubby and I have taken a break from really ttc, but have gotten back on the train this cycle. AF is due Sun/Mon and I'm driving myself bonkers looking for symptoms lol I could use some place to stress out with people who understand. :)


----------



## Dill

Welcome back, Lynn!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats to all the new BFPs! 

So sorry Brandy to hear :hugs: massive hugs! 

I am back from our vacation. :hi: 

It was a disaster we all got super super sick and we only managed to BD on CD12 and that is it. So not too hopeful this month with those odds. It's 3DPO today for me.


----------



## meek0104

So sorry to hear that Brandy!


----------



## aley28

Mirandala, I try to go with about 12DPO, as I have a 12-13 day luteal phase. :thumbup: Of course, I typically end up testing at 10DPO :rofl:

Welcome TeacherLynn!! FX'd you get your BFP this weekend! :dust:

Welcome back from vacation, borr.dg!! But that's terrible that you were sick while there, and didn't get any :sex: in!!! I hope that you got enough up to the eggy anyway :hugs:


----------



## enmaree

12dpo today, and tested again with fmu. Used the Veriquick (Dollar Tree) test. Am not sure about this one, either! :growlmad: I took the picture at about 5 minutes. 

This TTC business makes me so grumpy. I didn't really focus on it when I was having my other two kids. With both of them I did not realize I was pregnant until after my period was due. I wish I was a bit more cheerful about the whole process, but with it being winter, and all the other stressors going on, I just want to move on. I hate feeling like I am in limbo.

---

On a happier note, what type of birth are you all planning to have? I had a hospital/epidural birth with my daughter, and a planned unassisted homebirth with my son. This time I am not sure -- either a homebirth with a midwife, or at a birth center with a midwife.
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Dill

I could swear I see something! Have you uploaded it to CTP for tools?


----------



## DHBH0930

Samsam: congrats on the :bfp: :happydance: H&H 9 months to you!

AJCash: yay for temps rising! :happydance: Hard to tell sometimes till after a few days when they rise slowly like that. I had that last month and thought for sure it wasn't rising, but could see the trend after a few days :flower:

Desiree: hope AF stays away and your next test is darker! :hugs:

Brandy: so so sorry, hope you are doing ok! :hugs:

AFM: stark white BFNs all day. AF should come tomorrow 11dpo, according to 3 previous cycles. Will test in the morning but not very optomistic.


----------



## enmaree

Dill said:


> I could swear I see something! Have you uploaded it to CTP for tools?

Just did! The site was down every other time I checked today. I can kinda see something with each photo edit. 

These tests :wacko:


----------



## enmaree

K, here's an up-close version. 

:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## DHBH0930

enmaree said:


> K, here's an up-close version.
> 
> :shrug:

I see a bit of something, hope it gets darker! :flower:


----------



## KatieL11

Testing the 17th (when af is due) but will likely test before!


----------



## faith2015

enmaree said:


> K, here's an up-close version.
> 
> :shrug:

I see something !!!


----------



## aley28

I think I see a faint something in the last picture you posted, enmaree??? FX'd!! :dust:

Welcome KatieL11! Good luck this cycle :dust:


----------



## Babylove100

Okay so today is my official test day and here it is! Yippee!

I'm sorry to everyone who got Af and wish you all the best in March that you get your bfps!

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test, I'll be stalking :winkwink:

Sending everyone :dust:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LynAnne

This morning I decided to POAS (13dpo) and I'm pretty sure I got my BFP. I've popped a picture in the Pregnancy Test Gallery if you're interested because I couldn't believe what I was seeing and needed reassurance. Hoping it sticks!


----------



## sausages

I've tested, but I'm far too early. Lol! 7dpo SMU
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MrsLux

Ughhh I am really cross with myself....I just POAS even though I told myself I was going to wait! Only 9day PO and a BFN :(
WHY do I do it?? It was only a cheap stick not even a branded test....we'll see. No more tIl AF due!


----------



## lesh07

Negative for me again today! Officially 12dpo, so guess that's me out again. After almost 2 years you would think I would get used to it but it is still hard to take everytime. Xx


----------



## startd

Congrats BabyLove & LynAnne!


----------



## sausages

Sorry for the BFNs ladies, I hope it's just too early for you! X


----------



## Penguin20

Girls I'm shaking, I took a test this morning hoping it would bring on my period lol it normally work but it came up positive I'm scared it's an evap line or something or because I found out I had a cyst on Tuesday it might be that giving me a false reading.. I had a transvaginal exam and ultrasound on Tuesday and she didn't spot anything 
I have no symptoms what so ever im scared it's wrong :( 

I'm posted a picture in the pregnancy test section as it wouldn't let me upload to this thread


----------



## DHBH0930

Penguin: that's a definite :bfp:! Congrats!!! :happydance:

LynAnne: congrats on the :bfp:!!! H&H 9 months to you!

BabyLove: it's always nice to see the digital result :happydance: congrats again! :flower:

Sorry ladies who had a bfn this morning :hugs:

AFM: also still bfn this morning and I feel AF coming (normally starts in the afternoon) 

GL to the ladies still waiting to test! :dust:


----------



## BabyBump2015

hi ladies :wave:

Brandy- so so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs:

Penguin, LynAnne- congrats!!! H&H to you!

BabyLove: wohoo congrats again!

Hugs to the ladies who had a bfn :hugs:


afm: nothing much going on on my end... just waiting :coffee: :coffee: to test in 10-11 days lol


----------



## Ckelly79

Baby love and Samsam yayyy congrats xx
Brandy sorry huni big hugs.
Off on my hols tomorrow hoping the break helps and March is my month.
Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Penguin20

Can the cyst on my left ovary cause a false positive ??


----------



## DHBH0930

Officially out, AF just showed up. So got my red on for Valentine's Day :wacko: Oh well, we will try next month then cycle after that (if not pg) we will take a break cuz EDD for cycle after next would be 12/19 and that is already DD AND DH bday! And with xmas its already crazy busy. So 1 more try then 1 month off. During the month off I plan to wean dd since I'm sure that's why I have such a short LP and haven't concieved yet.

I'm not upset at all, would've been nice, but gives me more time to nurse, more time to lose more weight, and DD will be a bit older when we DO have #2. So all is good right now :flower: 

GL ladies still left! Hope I don't see you in the March thread! :dust:


----------



## Babylove100

Ah so sorry DHBH but what a great positive attitude!! Sending you lots of :dust: for March!!x


----------



## TeacherLynn

Sorry DHBH, but yes, what a great positive outlook! I'm sure I will see you in the March thread, I can feel AF sneaking up lol 

Sorry for all the BFNs and AFs out there. :hugs:

:dust: to all for next month!

And hoping for :bfp: to everyone waiting to test.


----------



## Bajayby

Babylove100 said:


> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> :bfp::loopy: Babylove, Fantastic news!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> You are one fertile lady :winkwink:
> 
> So pleased for you. Hope to see you in first tri asap!! :thumbup:
> 
> Yay! Thank you!!
> 
> Lots of babydust to you and all the other ladies testing!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Fx'd for you Babylove, here's lots of baby dust for a sticky bean :dust:


----------



## Petal1

Hi, well i'm 7dpo, took test this morning and negative obviously....hoping for a bfp at 10dpo as around 70% get a bfp that day! symptoms are a few cramps, feel slightly nauseas at certain points in day...but these prob mean nothing as it may not even be implanted yet?! Baby dust to all!!! Xx


----------



## aley28

Wow, congratulations to *LynAnne* and *Penguin20*! :yipee: H&H 9mos to both of you!! And Penguin, I guess you did ovulate after all! :happydance:

lesh07, big hugs! I'm so sorry :hugs:

MrsLux, I try to keep HPTs out of the house, or I pee on all of them :haha: I hope you can stay away from them until AF is due!!

sausages, 7DPO! :haha: Definite BFN. But there's loads of time for that to change!! :)

CKelly, enjoy your break!! I'm jealous! :winkwink:

Sorry about the witch DHBH!! But your attitude is fantastic!

AFM; I think I might actually ovulate now. I got a noticeable amount of EWCM yesterday and my libido sprang to life :haha: DH and I :sex: this morning, hoping to catch a possible eggy. :haha: My kid has been sleeping in his own bed these past 3 nights, and I am sleeping SO MUCH BETTER. I definitely wonder if the broken/uncomfortable sleeping for the past month wasn't the _entire_ issue all along!


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats to LynAnne and Penguin20! 

And sorry for the BFNs... but come join us on the Lucky Shamrock thread!


----------



## enmaree

Happy Valentine's Day, ladies! H&H 9 months to those of you that got their bfps, and much love to those of you who are out this month :hugs:

13dpo today. Took a couple tests, and I am still not sure what to think. Which I knew either way. 

:wacko:

Used fmu with both of these and took the picture within the time frame.
 



Attached Files:







9383.jpg
File size: 70.7 KB
Views: 15









123.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Lilllian

enmaree said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, ladies! H&H 9 months to those of you that got their bfps, and much love to those of you who are out this month :hugs:
> 
> 13dpo today. Took a couple tests, and I am still not sure what to think. Which I knew either way.
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Used fmu with both of these and took the picture within the time frame.

think i see something in both. test again tomorrow? good luck :thumbup:


----------



## aley28

Not knowing either way is a frustrating place to be, isn't it enmaree?! FX'd you get a very obvious line tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## Lilllian

posted wrong thread..

8dpo and feel like death with this man flu- it is horrible. I can't feel anything other than sick, so I have convinced myself I am out. I took a superdrug test this morning bfn of course. Just feel too ill t think about it too much though, which is making time go quicker and the sleeping lots helps. thank god for my husband, Mum and cbeebies! all life savers this past few days!


----------



## aley28

Oh no, sorry you're so sick Lilllian!!! :hugs: Get well soon!


----------



## Dill

Temped for the first time today! Wish my bbt thermometer got here sooner. I had two days of pos opks, stronger the 2nd day, and now have no idea when I will/did ovulate. Temps would have been nice to reference!!!


----------



## Bee Bee

Lilllian said:


> posted wrong thread..
> 
> 8dpo and feel like death with this man flu- it is horrible. I can't feel anything other than sick, so I have convinced myself I am out. I took a superdrug test this morning bfn of course. Just feel too ill t think about it too much though, which is making time go quicker and the sleeping lots helps. thank god for my husband, Mum and cbeebies! all life savers this past few days!

I am also 8DPO today. DYING to test but being really good and not. I'm like neurotic this month about it when I have been very zen the last 6 or 8 months. @[email protected]



Dill said:


> Temped for the first time today! Wish my bbt thermometer got here sooner. I had two days of pos opks, stronger the 2nd day, and now have no idea when I will/did ovulate. Temps would have been nice to reference!!!

I would say 12-48hrs from your strongest OPK. Get to BDing some more, just in case! ;D


----------



## MrsLux

I am so trying not to symptom spot but it's tricky! For once I have sore boobs as opposed to just sore nipples. Also have a constant thirst and when I wee (lots) I feel like an ache?


----------



## Lilllian

Bee Bee said:


> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> posted wrong thread..
> 
> 8dpo and feel like death with this man flu- it is horrible. I can't feel anything other than sick, so I have convinced myself I am out. I took a superdrug test this morning bfn of course. Just feel too ill t think about it too much though, which is making time go quicker and the sleeping lots helps. thank god for my husband, Mum and cbeebies! all life savers this past few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also 8DPO today. DYING to test but being really good and not. I'm like neurotic this month about it when I have been very zen the last 6 or 8 months. @[email protected]Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, not really sure why i did test..... oh yes, now I do, it was becuase I thought I got a whiff of the horrible smell in johnsons bath for kids. It made me feel really ill when I was pregnant last time. I thought it might be a symptom. Not sure why i thought I could smell anything as my nose is totally stuffed. Must have be all in my head. :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## Juliet11

Sorry to those who got the witch :( :( :hugs: I bet march will be lucky!!!!!!


Congrats to those who got a BFP! that is exciting :)


----------



## Penguin20

Well I went out and brough a clearblue and used it this afternoon and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks I was in shock as was pretty sure I didn't ovulate at all this cycle :D

I'm surprised it didn't come up on my transvaginal or ultrasound on Tuesday but maybe too early ?? I'm not sure but thanks everyone for your support

Aley28 - fx you catch an eggy 
Lillian - sorry your ill

Good luck for any testers and sorry for anyone who got af


----------



## startd

Congrats Penguin!


----------



## willowtree24

Hello everyone ! I'm testing Feb 25th! On 5 dpo or around atm  anyone else testing then ??


----------



## TeacherLynn

Okay. I was going to wait and test tomorrow morning, but I was thinking I could test today while hubby is at work. That way I may have a great gift to give him. But, I don't have four hours until he will be home. Do I have to wait four hours for my urine to have enough to show a positive?


----------



## Bee Bee

TeacherLynn said:


> Okay. I was going to wait and test tomorrow morning, but I was thinking I could test today while hubby is at work. That way I may have a great gift to give him. But, I don't have four hours until he will be home. Do I have to wait four hours for my urine to have enough to show a positive?

Thats what they say! But you also arent supposed to drink a ton either in that time.


----------



## mrs n

Babylove100 said:


> Okay so today is my official test day and here it is! Yippee!
> 
> I'm sorry to everyone who got Af and wish you all the best in March that you get your bfps!
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting to test, I'll be stalking :winkwink:
> 
> Sending everyone :dust:

Perfect :hugs::thumbup: xxx


----------



## sausages

Hey ladies. Still BFN's here, like it would be any different at 8dpo!! lol! I actually could be 7dpo today too cause my temp spiked hugely due to drinking the night before. 

I tested with FMU and a one step - BFN. Then i held my pee for two hours and tested with a one step, a home bargains and a superdrug. BFNs. 

I think I need to lay off it a little bit. 

This afternoon I am at rehearsals for pantomime from 2pm right through until about 8/9pm. That'll stop me testing and even thinking about it. (kinda...) Then tomorrow I may be able to do a sneaky test while getting ready for work. 

Good luck to everyone else waiting to test and sorry about the BFNs. :)


----------



## Penguin20

Fx for any testers :)


----------



## Natalie88

I'm 2dpo will be testing the 27th... 
Have been a poas addict past few months but I'm determined to test on the day AF is due this month. (We'll see haha) 
Congrats on all who have got there bfp this month...
Baby dust for the rest of us X


----------



## Eclaire

Brandy I am so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it can be.

Congrats to samsam, babylove and penguin on your bfps! I hope they are sticky.

Penguin they can't see a pregnancy on a scan until 5 weeks. That is why early losses before that time are considered chemicals, because the pregnancy can only be verified through chemical tests. 

Good luck to everyone left to test. I will be stalking.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Glad I didn't waste a test last night, since AF came this morning. I shall see some of you in the March thread! 

Good luck to the rest of the February testers. :)


----------



## aley28

sausages, :haha: That's a lot of POASing... I hope you get a super early positive, to make it worth it! :thumbup:

Natalie, I've put you down for the 27th! Good luck holding out until then!! :haha: Resisting the temptation is so hard :wacko:

Sorry the witch got you, TeacherLyn :hugs:

AFM; this is definitely ovulation time! :happydance: Loads of EWCM, cervix super soft and wiiiiide open, had light cramping around left ovary last night, still feeling a bit tender this morning. :happydance: It may be 2 weeks late, but better late than never, right?!? CD39 I think I am :roll:


----------



## Penguin20

Good luck aley28 catch that eggy


----------



## Petal1

I am 8dpo, test was bfn, however, I have been having waves of nausea, and just did the deed and I was so tight, much more then usual it was even painful! Is this a sign of anything? I'm testing tomorrow and 10dpo then i'd of run out of tests so i'm hoping for a bfp next couple days or I will just be waiting for my usual AF to get me :/. Who else is still in this month?! Any symptoms? Tested? xx


----------



## Bajayby

Hi All,

I hope that you're all having a great weekend. 
So sorry to those that AF got, I hope that next month is your month for a BFP.
Congrats to those who got their BFPs and best of luck to those left to test. :dust:

AFM, today I am 8dpiui and 9dp trigger shot. I tested yesterday morning @ 7dpiui & 8dp trigger and got a very very faint +ve (on a blue dye test). I know that it's very early to test and there's a good chance that it's the trigger still in my system. I'll be testing again on Tuesday, I'll be 10dpiui and 11dp trigger....I took a 10,000iu of pregnyl as my trigger.....do you think that the trigger should be gone by then?


----------



## Desiree1694

Witch got me today now on to march good luck to all the testers


----------



## meek0104

Not sure if I was added, but I will be testing on the 28th!


----------



## aley28

Petal1, those seem like promising symptoms! Why not wait until 10DPO to test, instead of testing tomorrow? Most people don't get a BFP until 10DPO or later... may as well save your tests?

Bajayby, I have no idea how long trigger shots take to work their way out of your system. Do you go in for a blood test at any point? I hope its the real thing for you!! :dust:

Desiree, I'm sorry the witch got you!! Do you think you had a chemical??:hugs:


----------



## aley28

Oh hey Meek! I thought I had you down, but I couldn't find you?! I put you down for the 28th! FX'd its a lucky day for you!!


----------



## meek0104

aley28 said:


> Oh hey Meek! I thought I had you down, but I couldn't find you?! I put you down for the 28th! FX'd its a lucky day for you!!

Its okay! I'm praying to see a lot more :bfp: by the end of this month!!


----------



## AJCash

This waiting thing is hellacious. 
I found a movie on Amazon the other day called Ovulation which is a little no-budget horror movie about a woman who goes crazy from ttc and kills a bunch of people. Really badly made, but I know some people besides myself might be weird enough to laugh at that kind of thing during the wait.

Someday maybe there will be a way to detect blastocysts and women will get to know almost immediately without any of this tww nonsense!


----------



## mrs n

We'll I caved and tested and bfn,shock horror.really don't think this is my month,just don't feel like I'm pregnant and haven't had anything to make me think it.not due af for another 5/6 days so not expecting much on a test tan anyway but. to holding my breath,
Congrats to all the bfps and sorry for those who were visited by the witch.
Sorry for your loss brandi xx


----------



## aley28

Meek; me too!! Another 10 BFPs by the end of the month would be nice, hey?
Also, I think I'll be testing the same day as you! I have a feeling today is O day.
Feb 28 is my birthday though, so I'm a bit concerned about testing that day :haha:

AJCash, LOL! TTC is insanity-inducing!!
6 or 7 DPO is about the time it gets unbearable for me. 10DPO and on is both hellacious AND frustrating, because I'm usually testing by then but am ALWAYS convinced that I'm pregnant, so I don't believe the BFNs :growlmad:

mrs n, you're still early days!! BFNs are always disappointing though!


----------



## Bajayby

aley28 said:


> Petal1, those seem like promising symptoms! Why not wait until 10DPO to test, instead of testing tomorrow? Most people don't get a BFP until 10DPO or later... may as well save your tests?
> 
> Bajayby, I have no idea how long trigger shots take to work their way out of your system. Do you go in for a blood test at any point? I hope its the real thing for you!! :dust:
> 
> Desiree, I'm sorry the witch got you!! Do you think you had a chemical??:hugs:

@aley, yes, I'm due to go in on the 23rd - I'll be 16dpiui then. Yes, I hope it's a sticky bean or two too :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## abitclueless

I have a question for former pregnant women and the ones that got BFP this month: what was you CM like? I've been having creamy-waterish CM since my O date, but I notice every day I have a bit more. It's not "whoa so much" but I'm on allergies meds and I'm aware that those dry you up. But still, when I check my cervix I feel it's wet right away, and then I see creamy CM. This morning was more than yesterday and really bright white. Days before was more lotiony. Do you guys think this might be a sign? 
Sorry for long post and off topic D:


----------



## aley28

Bajayby, can I wish twins on you then?!? I always hope people are having twins :rofl: Except me. I'd LOVE twins, but a twin pregnancy scares the heck out of me, and also 4 kids sounds terrifying. :rofl:

A blood test on the 23rd..... I bet you'd get a true result on the 19th or 20th, maybe??


----------



## aley28

abitclueless said:


> I have a question for former pregnant women and the ones that got BFP this month: what was you CM like? I've been having creamy-waterish CM since my O date, but I notice every day I have a bit more. It's not "whoa so much" but I'm on allergies meds and I'm aware that those dry you up. But still, when I check my cervix I feel it's wet right away, and then I see creamy CM. This morning was more than yesterday and really bright white. Days before was more lotiony. Do you guys think this might be a sign?
> Sorry for long post and off topic D:

CM that is different than your normal during the luteal phase is a good sign. More than normal CM, EWCM, watery CM are all good signs! Especially if you are having more than normal despite allergy meds! I think it sounds promising! FX'd!


----------



## Penguin20

abitclueless said:


> I have a question for former pregnant women and the ones that got BFP this month: what was you CM like? I've been having creamy-waterish CM since my O date, but I notice every day I have a bit more. It's not "whoa so much" but I'm on allergies meds and I'm aware that those dry you up. But still, when I check my cervix I feel it's wet right away, and then I see creamy CM. This morning was more than yesterday and really bright white. Days before was more lotiony. Do you guys think this might be a sign?
> Sorry for long post and off topic D:

I got bfp yesterday and my cm has been on and off just like if af was coming the only difference was it was thicker, I also felt quite wet all the time but there was normally no discharge with it just felt wet


----------



## AJCash

At least it's a 3 day weekend for me - should make the week feel like it's passing a bit faster.


----------



## abitclueless

Penguin20 said:


> I got bfp yesterday and my cm has been on and off just like if af was coming the only difference was it was thicker, I also felt quite wet all the time but there was normally no discharge with it just felt wet

I'm a bit more relieved, that's how I feel. I feel I'm really wet but nothing really coming out. Only when I get a sample. 
I'm thorn this month, At times I think "this is it" but then Something makes me realize this is not the month. 

Thank you girls for your help! And congrats on the BFP.


----------



## Bajayby

aley28 said:


> Bajayby, can I wish twins on you then?!? I always hope people are having twins :rofl: Except me. I'd LOVE twins, but a twin pregnancy scares the heck out of me, and also 4 kids sounds terrifying. :rofl:
> 
> A blood test on the 23rd..... I bet you'd get a true result on the 19th or 20th, maybe??

'can I wish twins on you then?!?':rofl: I only say that because I've had two quite big follies at time of IUI....I'll take one or two :haha:
A multiple pregnancy does sound scary for me too, but I would welcome it.

We're planning on doing a FRER on Tuesday morning...but I'm not sure if it will be a true result due to trigger shot. Maybe we're better off holding out til later in the week?


----------



## abitclueless

What does FX'd means? :O


----------



## Bajayby

abitclueless said:


> What does FX'd means? :O

Hi @abitclueless, fx'd means 'fingers crossed'. You can see what all of the abbreviations mean if you go to 'welcome to BabyandBump' forum..click on 'forum jump' and you can find it there. :thumbup:


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats on your bfp ladies!!


----------



## danielle1984

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while. Not testing today because I only got my positive OPK last Monday. Will wait to test next weekend.


----------



## Petal1

Really hope they are symptoms of pregnancy, this is our 3rd cycle of actively trying with ovulation sticks so i'm getting worried..we are definitely timing it right so what other reason is there that we are not conceiving? Anyway, wish I could wait till 10dpo but my willpower is non-existent when it comes to such big discoveries, so I will be testing tomorrow and 10dpo. According to a site called "countdownpregnancy"The chances of having a false negative at 10dpo is quite low (around 36% chance or something) so I will trust 10dpo result is correct, and if no period comes then I will test again! I really think there will be one or two more bfp in this group to come though! xx


----------



## Desiree1694

I'm not sure what to think I clearly had 4 faint positives


----------



## Lilllian

Penguin20 said:


> Well I went out and brough a clearblue and used it this afternoon and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks I was in shock as was pretty sure I didn't ovulate at all this cycle :D
> 
> I'm surprised it didn't come up on my transvaginal or ultrasound on Tuesday but maybe too early ?? I'm not sure but thanks everyone for your support
> 
> Aley28 - fx you catch an eggy
> Lillian - sorry your ill
> 
> Good luck for any testers and sorry for anyone who got af

Wow - that is fantastic! Congratulations on the huge :bfp: 

it has given me hope as I am not sure I ovulated this month! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## aley28

Bajayby, you could go buy some cheapie tests (surely you have the equivalent of a "dollar store" over there??) and pee on those every day until it goes negative... then give it a couple days and use the FRER?? I hate wasting FRERs :haha: I feel much less wasteful peeing on something that only cost me a $1... FRERs are like $4 each around here!

:wave: Good to hear from you danielle! So you're about 5DPO now? :happydance: Just a week away doesn't sound so far... :winkwink:

Petal1 - it can take up to a year for even healthy/fertile people to conceive! It gets discouraging the longer it takes, but 3 months of no success doesn't necessarily mean there's anything wrong with you or your OH! :hugs:
I know of plenty of people who get BFNs at 10DPO and start seeing a line on 11DPO or later. So don't get too discouraged if 10DPO isn't a BFP! How long is your luteal phase?

Desiree, I agree -- you definitely had some positives!! From what I understand, faint positives that end with AF coming on time or a day late means it was a chemical pregnancy?? Either way, its upsetting... any line on a HPT gets you excited, and to have AF arrive anyway is very disheartening! :hugs:


----------



## Salembaby

50 shades of the tww


----------



## Desiree1694

I agree have been very down and out but maybe march is our month!


----------



## Keybird79

I hope you don't mind me jumping in here I'm going to start testing 9dpo (20th) which is Friday. I'm 4dpo today. This is my first TWW since I had my tubal reversal last month. I'm also on progesterone so I'm already feeling PG symptoms. It's frustrating to get the PG symptoms but I also know what could be causing them. It makes me not obsess over them (that much). Congrats on the BFPs so far and sorry to those who are on to the next month. Let's hope we get lots more BFPs this month.


----------



## bluefish1980

BFN when testing. Now in CD38. Normally my cycle is 35 days but I'm guessing the miscarriage last month is just throwing everything out of whack.


----------



## Dill

MCs can do that! Sorry for youe loss, and here's hoping your body soets itself out soon. :hugs:


----------



## sausages

Argh!!! I have the worst line eye!!! Can anyone else see this?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Bee Bee

I don't see anything sausages! :( I inverted it for you as well, just in case and still nothing :(
You are still super early though! How long is your LP? Maybe try again at 10DPO?
 



Attached Files:







imagetest.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## sausages

Bee Bee said:


> I don't see anything sausages! :( I inverted it for you as well, just in case and still nothing :(
> You are still super early though! How long is your LP? Maybe try again at 10DPO?

Thanks bee bee! I must be crackers cause I can still see it on your invert. I think I should go to bed and sleep this craziness off!! Lol! 

Yeah I'm still way early, only 8dpo. I'll test again in the morning and have more line eye I'm sure. ;)


----------



## aley28

I've got you added, Keybird! Welcome, and I hope this is your lucky cycle!! :dust: You are pert-near your testing day already :happydance:

bluefish :hugs: MCs can definitely screw up your cycle. I hope you're working up to a BFP though :hugs:

sausages, I can sorta see ... like... where the line is supposed to go, maybe? Is it an evap? :wacko: Interested to see your test tomorrow!! Maybe it'll be more definitive!


----------



## abitclueless

Ladies, I've read that sometimes, if you're pregnant and before BFP, your CM can have a sweet smell. Is this true?


----------



## Juliet11

fingers crossed for those who are testing this week!!!! i am eagerly checking back in on you guys and hoping to see some BFPs!!!!


----------



## mrs n

Ok so I've run out of tests and need to go out,I've saved my fmu is it ok to use it in a bit and how long is it ok to use after? X


----------



## Babylove100

I think if you use it within 3-4 hours max it'll be fine! Fx!!x


----------



## Petal1

Juliet and babylove,congrats on bfp! What were your symptoms can i ask and when did you get your bfp? Well i have decided to leave my last test till tomorrow (10dpo) and hoping it'a bfp! I still feel there's atleast one more bfp to come in this feb thread
...and then i'll be moving into the march thread! What's everyones ages? Xx


----------



## mrs n

Well bfn again but not due af for 5 days so not too down but still feel like this month isn't for me. 
Petal I'm 27 x


----------



## Lilllian

10dpo BFN this morning and getting period cramps, so pretty sure I am out this month. Wasn't sure I ovulated, so hopes were not too high this month.


----------



## Babylove100

Ladies your not out unless the :witch: shows and fx she STAYS AWAY!!!! :dust:


----------



## SilasLove

CD23 here. Not really sure what will happen, we bd'ed nearly every day of my fertile window so let's see what happens. Next cycle may try every other day. At this point OH doesn't like to plan sex and I don't blame him. It'll happen when it happens he says.


----------



## LynAnne

Thanks everyone. I still can't believe Saturday brought a BFP my way. I genuinely thought I was out of the game this month!

I've got my fingers crossed for a whole lot more BFPs in this thread!!


----------



## Babylove100

Congrats LynAnne! :happydance:


----------



## Penguin20

Good luck anyone who testing hope your get your bfp :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats to the ladies with BFP!!! :woohoo: 

I remember having increased cm like my period was coming with my daughter but it wasn't until after AF was due that that started. Before that my "pregnancy sign" looking back since I didn't know then was gas and bloat and cramps! I remember gas being so bad I couldn't eat. And that was the whole first trimester, but it started before AF was due :) 

I am 25 years old :)


----------



## abitclueless

Ladies! I have a situation and need your expert eyes and minds! 
My husband woke me up 20 minutes before my temping time (I temp at 5:30am, he thought he was being nice and told me it was 5:30am and woke me up so I could temp.) but checked the clock and it was 5:12am. 

Now I see a dip in my chart, do you think its because it wasn't the same time? Or because it looks like AF? Or (hopefully) implantation dip? 
:cry:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Abit you can use this converter. It will give you an estimate of what your temp would have been if you took it at the right time- https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

That dip could definitely be Implantation dip! :)


----------



## abitclueless

-


----------



## abitclueless

So adjusted time would have been 97.06. Is that still looking good? 

Btw, tried to google some info and it says you shouldn't move or speak before it.
Well, I was tossing and turning a lot before being called by husband and I also asked him what time it was when I noticed my alarm didn't go off, do you think that affected my temp?


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies AF arrived this morning 2 days early. :( So gonna go over to the march group of this 22 months down how many more to go? :( Xx


----------



## Eclaire

Abit you are over thinking it. Having a temp dip or two during the tww is normal. At 6dpo it could be implantation. It is okay if you temp 20 minutes earlier than normal, that time difference won't make things too far off of normal. But you are right you shouldn't talk or move around too much since that is more likely to effect your temp. Also the most important thing is to look at overall patterns not an individual temperature. Just relax, it will happen for you, but it is so much harder if you worry over every little thing. Best of luck to you this month.


----------



## Bee Bee

Well ladies, I tested this morning! I see a tiny bit of something, hubbie does too. Not calling it a + just yet though as I have had faint positives that have disappeared the next day. Temp went up highest I've ever seen it (chart in sig) and I feel yesterday might of been an implantation dip so I'm not expecting it to get darker until tomorrow at the earliest.

Either way, I feel really good about this one! :,D
 



Attached Files:







test3.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 28









test4.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## meek0104

Bee Bee said:


> Well ladies, I tested this morning! I see a tiny bit of something, hubbie does too. Not calling it a + just yet though as I have had faint positives that have disappeared the next day. Temp went up highest I've ever seen it (chart in sig) and I feel yesterday might of been an implantation dip so I'm not expecting it to get darker until tomorrow at the earliest.
> 
> Either way, I feel really good about this one! :,D

Yay Bee I see something there!! Can't wait til it's darker !!! FX'd for you but im already saying congrats!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Bee I can def see something!! Fx it's darker tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Bee I can see it too! Congratulations. Xx


----------



## mrs n

Can totally see that nice pink line x def bfp !


----------



## Juliet11

Petal, one boob was sore and I kept having a fluttery nervous feeling in my belly... that still hasn't gone away! And then heartburn around when I found out. 

babylove is right, you guys aren't out till the witch shows her face!!! hang in there! I hope there is some more BFPs left in this awesome February group!!!


----------



## aley28

mrs n, saving your urine for a few hours is fine! I'd say 3-4? The hch supposedly evaporates less quickly if you stick it in the fridge. :winkwink:

Petal1, I'm 26... but I'm turning 27 in 12 days! (eek! This past year has gone by so fast! I feel like I just turned 25...)

SilasLove, good to hear from ya! I don't like forcing sex either... but my husband doesn't mind? :rofl: I hope you caught the egg this cycle!! :dust: Every day should give you a really good chance at it!

abitclueless, if you wake up early, it'll give you a slightly lower temp. If you sleep restlessly/move around too much before you take your temp, it'll warm you up thus giving you a higher temp. But overall, one temp that is off on your chart isn't a big deal. It could be an implantation dip, I could be an anomaly that just doesn't mean anything. I quit temping after 5 or 6DPO because trying to decipher what the luteal phase part of my chart might possibly be saying drives me crazy! :wacko:

Lesh, I'm so sorry AF showed. :hugs: You are past due your BFP! I hope March is your lucky month :dust:

Bee Bee, I see something!!! FX'd it gets darker tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Bee Bee

I left a message with my RE, so i might be getting a blood done today. I'll let you ladies know :)


----------



## bluefish1980

Ok, any ladies out there that have had a miscarriage? ( I'm sure there are a few!) the cycle after your loss - how long was AF late?

I am now on CD39. AF was due CD35. Every now Nd then I think 'she's here' but go and check and......nothing. I'm slowly going mad!


----------



## Bee Bee

bluefish1980 said:


> Ok, any ladies out there that have had a miscarriage? ( I'm sure there are a few!) the cycle after your loss - how long was AF late?
> 
> I am now on CD39. AF was due CD35. Every now Nd then I think 'she's here' but go and check and......nothing. I'm slowly going mad!

Did you have a D&C done? For me, my period came 35 days after my D&C bleeding started


----------



## bluefish1980

No D and C. I was only 5 weeks so it was all natural, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I don't have any experience but could it be that you ovulated later into this cycle at all? Xx


----------



## bluefish1980

Anything is possible teeny weeny! I stopped temping and using OPKs because it was too stressful after over 2 years of trying!

I'm just going by CM at the moment but the CD 35 is based in the 'normal' length of my cycles. I've not gone passed that before unless I had a BFP.


----------



## Lilllian

That is great line, Bee bee, I totally see it! :happydance:

Still bfns for me :( I am pretty sure I am out but there is still some hope there. I think I am 10dpo but there is a possibility that I am still 9dpo. I'll know for def tomorrow as my luteal phase has been 10 days in the last few months (except last month with the chemical). 

I am getting weird cramps that almost remind of early labour cramps (obviously the totally mild version) but it is a weird feeling I have not felt in a long time. It's the only way to describe them. I think it may be AF due though. The only thing keeping me going is the groggy, tired feeling I had with all my other pregnancies, but not sure if this is just me getting over my man flu. Tomorrow will tell all :thumbup:


----------



## aley28

Hey bluefish, I had a miscarriage naturally at 7 weeks. I remember reading that ovulation can be delayed after a miscarriage, and that it can take up to 8 weeks to get your next period! Though, at just 5 weeks along, I wouldn't think that would be the case for you?

That said, I ovulated 16 days after my miscarriage and conceived that cycle. They also say that you are more fertile following a miscarriage, and I guess that was true for me. :wacko:

Were you checked to make sure everything was passed during the MC?


----------



## bluefish1980

No, I wasnt aley. I was a bit worried too because the bleeding only lasted 2 days and was lighter than normal AF but all the HPT turned negative so it was definitley over.


----------



## lesh07

I can see that too bee bee. Fingers crossed for ya. Xx


----------



## Butterfly2015

Well I'm back wasn't going to bother this month but who am I kidding lol I'm 2 dpo today have had really bad mittelschmerz all weekend but made sure not to let it interfere as had a lovely bold poss on my opk on the 13 and didn't want to disappoint the other half on Valentine's lol the pain was intermittent though so managed to dtd in between so feeling quietly optimistic and will be testing on the 28th.
Congrats and h&h 9 months to those with bfp's
Good luck to those still testing 
Sorry to those who've got af
And here's hoping the tww goes quickly for all lol


----------



## sausages

Nothing on my superdrug test tonight.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mirandala

Hi all!! Congrats to those with bfps so far!! 

I'm at 12dpo and no sign of anything yet on the super sensitive 10hcg ic or frer. I have a history of ectopic so getting nervous that if I do have a positive from here on out that it would be an unhealthy pregnancy. Eep! Almost makes me want AF at this point!! 

FX for everyone testing today!!


----------



## Bee Bee

Hi Ladies! I just got my blood work done and my HCG was 4.7 so I am definitely PREGNANT! My progesterone was 8.3 (which, when i had my ectopic it was only .97) So excited but I'm gonna be even more so when those numbers double on Wednesday!


----------



## Penguin20

Congrats bee bee :)


----------



## Dill

Woohoo, congrats BeeBee! :dance:


----------



## abitclueless

Congrats bee! ^^


----------



## enmaree

Period started this morning, heavy and painful. Feeling somewhat okay with it. Going to try SMEP for this cycle. I'm sure my husband won't complain. He's always down ;)

Off to the March thread I go. Good luck to the rest of you ladies testing this month. I hope you get your bfps! <3


----------



## drjo718

bluefish1980 said:


> Ok, any ladies out there that have had a miscarriage? ( I'm sure there are a few!) the cycle after your loss - how long was AF late?

Blue, I got AF 28 days after my mc, and I had/have NEVER had a 28 day cycle before (I have pcos). It was anovulatory. And arrived on my 30th birthday as if to add insult to injury haha.


----------



## Penguin20

Sorry to hear that enmaree 

Good luck to future testers 

AFM - had doctors tonight to go over my scan and bloods I had done for pcos, I defiantly got cyst on my left ovary and on my right ovary I got a blood filled cyst but he said it shouldn't affect my pregnancy but then he said you have to be realistic 1 in 3 pregnancy end in miscarriage that put a downer on it, my bloods were normal so that's good but he said they don't call you officials pregnant till you 7/8 weeks so got to go back in 3 weeks before he will book any scans or meet any midwives or do any blood pressure tests etc


----------



## aley28

Congratulations Bee Bee!! :happydance:

bluefish, I hope your body sorts itself out soon... waiting on an ovulation after a MC is tough! I remember those first few weeks after the MC. Thought I'd never get pregnant again - must feel even moreso like that for you, being this far out and no confirmed O and no BFP or AF or anything! :hugs:

mirandala, Many people get BFPs at 13DPO and still have healthy pregnancies! FX'd you just implanted late?? :dust:

sausages, you are 9DPO today right?? Still early! :winkwink: I hope tomorrow brings double lines!

Welcome back Butterfly!! I hope you caught the eggy this time... would be so perfect to conceive right around Valentine's Day!! :dust:


AFM;
I am babysitting nieces again today. The 2 month old baby is so adorable, gahhh... I need me one of those. :haha:

I'm also cramping like CRAZY today. I've had light cramping around the left ovary for the past couple of days, but today is SEVERE. Still no temp rise to indicate ovulation, and had loads of EWCM still this morning when I checked. I'm hoping the bad cramping is indicating that today is O day. Gonna try to seduce my husband while the kids are eating pizza this afternoon... he's on nights, and I had to get up and shower right away this morning to babysit, so didn't have a chance at BDing in the AM!

I do wish the cramping would settle down though. Cramping this badly around O is so unusual for me :wacko:


----------



## aley28

Sorry the witch gotcha, enmaree!! :hugs: FX'd next month is luckier :dust:


----------



## Butterfly2015

Aley28 my cramps have been bad too let's hope it's a good sign for us both fx


----------



## sausages

Congratulations BeeBee!!! :)

Yeah I'm only 9dpo. Far too early to be testing at all let along getting depressed about BFNs lol! I'm such a looser!


----------



## AJCash

My boobs hurt. 

There aren't many places on the internet where a person can say that freely and not feel horribly crass.... lol

I guess that means there is some progesterone kicking around, since it's not out of the ordinary for mine to hurt straight through the first day or two of my period. It does make wonder, though - for those who've been pregnant before, was there a big difference between normal cycle breast pain and early pregnancy pain for you? 

Not that I need any more symptom information to worry about. The days are dragging by way too slowly as it is....


----------



## Dill

They hurt worse and got hugely swollen when I was pregnant. It's one of the reasons I thought I MUST be pregnant last cycle -- but BFN, and AF right on time. Sometimes, all that progesterone is a b****!


----------



## AJCash

I've had it to the point where they feel hot and brushing into something can make me tear up - is it like that but just longer lasting?


----------



## Dill

Mine never quite reached that point with my pregnancy, but were pretty close last cycle. You just can't know if it's a progesterone-heavy LP, or if it's pregnancy. I'd say it's a good sign, though!


----------



## AJCash

Yeah I'm not trying to read anything into it - nothing out of ordinary at all here yet! I just have seen a lot of people mention it as a symptom so I just wanted to know if it was something totally different than the progesterone ouch or not.

Nothing else to report here so far. Temps have been pretty level for the last three mornings - no dips or spikes or cramps or spots to get excited about.


----------



## Dill

It's progesterone that causes it, either way, whether it's PMS or early pregnancy. That's what makes it such a bear!

Your chart looks pretty darn promising so far. Hopefully you'll see a nice implantation dip in the next few days. :D


----------



## aley28

Butterfly, yes FX'd the cramps mean we had a good "strong" ovulation!!

sausages, not a loser! Just a POAS addict! :winkwink:

AJCash, my boob pain from PMS and boob pain from pregnancy feels the same, really. :shrug: I wish the differences between PMS and early pregnancy were more distinguished!!


AFM; still cramping really badly. Managed to talk DH into :sex: before he went off to work. He was on the fence, but I was like, "...well, yeah, but I'm ovulating." :haha: That got him into bed! Now I just wish the cramping would stop, and I hope I see my temp rise tomorrow. I'm CD40 now. This is the latest I've ovulated, like... probably ever. Looking at a 53 or 54 day cycle MINIMUM now. Crazy. :growlmad: Anybody pop an egg this late and manage to get pregnant?!


----------



## mrs n

Bfn again today,not holding out much hope but on a positive note I've ordered the sticks for my clearblue monitor so hopefully next month is better xx


----------



## sausages

My boobs are hurting a lot too, but they always doo from about 5dpo to AF coming. They didn't used to hurt in my LP at all!! Only since I had my last baby. So I have no idea if it's any different when I'm pregnant. It was only my nipples that got painful with my last pregnancies and only from about 8/9 weeks. 

Yes, a COMPLETE POAS addict!!! :) :)


----------



## Lilllian

BFN today- Just waiting for AF to arrive. blueeggh! :growlmad:


----------



## Penguin20

aley28 said:


> Butterfly, yes FX'd the cramps mean we had a good "strong" ovulation!!
> 
> sausages, not a loser! Just a POAS addict! :winkwink:
> 
> AJCash, my boob pain from PMS and boob pain from pregnancy feels the same, really. :shrug: I wish the differences between PMS and early pregnancy were more distinguished!!
> 
> 
> AFM; still cramping really badly. Managed to talk DH into :sex: before he went off to work. He was on the fence, but I was like, "...well, yeah, but I'm ovulating." :haha: That got him into bed! Now I just wish the cramping would stop, and I hope I see my temp rise tomorrow. I'm CD40 now. This is the latest I've ovulated, like... probably ever. Looking at a 53 or 54 day cycle MINIMUM now. Crazy. :growlmad: Anybody pop an egg this late and manage to get pregnant?!

I have read loads of women getting pregnant with long cycle, one women didn't ovulate till she was on cd 100 and got pregnant.. Good luck :)


----------



## abitclueless

I git my dip, I really hope I don't get AF or I'm gonna be really disappointed :cry:


----------



## Salembaby

Aley - popping an egg is popping an egg! This could be your cycle!


----------



## aley28

Mrs N, I hope AF stays away!!! :dust:

Sausages, My period and everything surrounding it changed after each baby! Cycle length, PMS symptoms, even period length. :shrug: I figure our body finds a new normal after each pregnancy?

Lilllian, :hugs: Stay away, AF!!!!

Penguin and Salembaby, you're both right! I'm just feeling overall discouraged because of the crazy cycle :haha:

abitclueless, it seems like you may have had a nice implantation dip yesterday! FX'd! :dust:


AFM! Cramping stopped overnight finally, and I got a big temp DIP this morning, so I guess today is O-day. :thumbup: I'd really like to see a nice spike tomorrow!


----------



## sausages

Aley28, yes definitely!! My cycles used to be 35-40 days long with an 11day LP. Now my LP is 12 days and my cycles are about 27-29 days long. So weird!!

I tested again... Afternoon pee, long hold. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## aley28

I'm not seeing anything yet, sausages! But you know lines are more obvious in person sometimes -- do you see anything?!?


----------



## sausages

Yeah I could see something on the green home bargains test. Came up right away. I know I have the worst line eye though!! Lol! Here's another photo. It was taken at the ten minute mark.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 35


----------



## bluefish1980

:witch: arrived in full force. She's really painful at the moment - I'm guessing it's due to the delay.... Hoping the cramps don't last too long.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I think I can see something sausages!

Aley don't feel discouraged! I hope this is your month! Do you do OPKs? they might help too with the long cycles...

AFM, 7DPO, will probably break down and test tomorrow or thursday :0 even though my chances are super slim and my ovulation was so weird this cycle I don't even know when I did ovulate, but I am an addict too and I can technically still be pregnant lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry bluefish :( hugs!


----------



## sausages

Woah! Look how my sure sign dried. Obviously it's an evap cause it wasn't there in the time limit but none of the other sure sign I did so far dried with this on!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 29


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Wow! Don't get discouraged, all my early bfp looked like evaps too at first, if it keeps coming like that then it's probably not an evap!


----------



## Penguin20

Sorry who got af, hope it's over quickly so you can start trying again :)

Good luck to all the testers :)


----------



## meek0104

Hi Ladies. I'm 5dpo according to FF. No symptoms.besides cramping on and off. The sides of my boobs and my nipples usually hurt by this point, but nothing...just an itchy nipple. No pain. I'm on progesterone supplements - 200mg once at night. So I'm guessing the lack of boob pain means low progesterone? I've always had breast pain after O... Now I'm afraid that I didn't actually ovulate or that my progesterone is just really low. Add that to the list of things making a BFP impossible this cycle. :cry::nope:


----------



## aley28

meek :hugs:

Sausages, I hope that's not just an evap! :dust:

Sorry AF arrived bluefish :hugs: I hope she gets nicer to ya :hugs:


----------



## drjo718

aley28 said:


> AFM; still cramping really badly. Managed to talk DH into :sex: before he went off to work. He was on the fence, but I was like, "...well, yeah, but I'm ovulating." :haha: That got him into bed! Now I just wish the cramping would stop, and I hope I see my temp rise tomorrow. I'm CD40 now. This is the latest I've ovulated, like... probably ever. Looking at a 53 or 54 day cycle MINIMUM now. Crazy. :growlmad: Anybody pop an egg this late and manage to get pregnant?!

I ovulated on cd35 when I got pregnant. Granted I miscarried but that didn't have anything to do with when I ovulated.


----------



## startd

Sorry bluefish - hope it settles soon.
I hope March is a better month for you meek
Good luck sausages & Aley


----------



## BabyBump2015

:hi: ladies, haven't been on all weekend :hugs:

boooo and hugs to those the :witch: got :hugs:

woohoo to those that got their :bfp: over the weekend :thumbup:

good luck to those waiting to O :thumbup:

:dust: :friends: :hugs: :hug:


afm: 4dpo and Ive had sore/tender breasts/nipples even since O... like really bad actually on Sat into Sun and it started to hurt less yesterday and today but still feel it.. I woke up to cramps, backache and more sore breasts this morning... FXed it all means a :bfp: this weekend :thumbup: I may test earlier :shrug: we'll see :thumbup:


----------



## sausages

Sorry AF got you bluefish. :( all the very best of luck for this next cycle xx


----------



## AJCash

Terrible mood swings today. I've cried like four times at least! 

I was thinking maybe that would be a good sign that this was PMS vs. pregnancy, but nope. Turns out that's a symptom too. 

Fracking evil hormones.


----------



## mrs n

Bfn again today,feel pretty out so as my cbfm sticks will be here today I just wish af would hurry so I can get tracking!
Hugs bluefish,hope it's not too long and the pain eases soon,
Congrats on any bfps I missed! 
Gl to all testers xxx


----------



## mrs n

Need some help and fast,I've had no lines on any tests at all,took my last sainsburys digi this morning and need to know can cumming make a false positive?? So scared as we had sex and I came but he didn't as was too quick and he had to go,please tell me it can't be wrong xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Babylove100

mrs n said:


> Need some help and fast,I've had no lines on any tests at all,took my last sainsburys digi this morning and need to know can cumming make a false positive?? So scared as we had sex and I came but he didn't as was too quick and he had to go,please tell me it can't be wrong xx

Omg!!! Yay!!!! :yipee: I think you'll find you just got your bfp!! So so happy for you!!!!!xxx


----------



## mrs n

I'm going test shopping in a bit,I'm proper freaking out lol I'm praying like crazy it's not a false pos xx


----------



## Babylove100

I really don't thunk sex affects a bfp at all!! If you read the instructions it should list out situations that it tests in and doesn't give a false positive....hope that makes sense!!

Go go go! I'm on tenterhooks over here waiting for your next test!! Which ones do you plan to buy???x


----------



## mrs n

All of them lol xx


----------



## Babylove100

mrs n said:


> All of them lol xx

:rofl: happy shopping! I'll be waiting for the pics!!!


----------



## sausages

Congratulations Mrs n!!!! :)


AFM, big fat negs all the way this morning. Blah.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sausages

Blah blah blah
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrs n

Likes like a nasty false pos &#128532;&#128546;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## sausages

I'm sorry mrs n that's awful!! What brand was the false positive on?? :(


----------



## Babylove100

mrs n said:


> Likes like a nasty false pos &#128532;&#128546;

Nooooooo! Oh mrs n I am so so sorry! That is just heartbreaking and evil. &#128542; :hugs:

Sausages - your not out till Af shows! Fx!!


----------



## mrs n

It was sainsburys own I've had them before and got my bfp wit my son,still holding a teeny bit of hope and holding for 4 hours now got a cb digi left,then I'll test am and see,I've got 3 days til af but I do have cramping and think knowing my luck just to rub it in she will come early x


----------



## mrs n

I have just remembered that I had this with my son but frer was positive so might grab some later? What do you reckon x


----------



## Babylove100

I was gonna say can you get any frers!? There is always the possibility that that particular test was slightly more sensitive! Keeping everything crossed for you!!!x


----------



## sausages

Yes, FRERs are the best try that. Xx


----------



## mrs n

I'll leave them til tomorrow,I've got a cb digi which I'll use at 1230 after 4 hour hold so we will see xx


----------



## Lilllian

mrs n said:


> Need some help and fast,I've had no lines on any tests at all,took my last sainsburys digi this morning and need to know can cumming make a false positive?? So scared as we had sex and I came but he didn't as was too quick and he had to go,please tell me it can't be wrong xx

Lucky you on both counts :winkwink:

Fantastic :bfp: Congratulations! No neeed to test anymore- Your ARE PREGNANT - those tests don't lie :happydance:


----------



## Lilllian

Well, I don't know what day I am on anymore. I don't think i ovulated, so how can I work it out? Going by cm and my bosy trying to ovulate, I am 12dpo. No AF yet, but I know it will arrive today. 

Last frer BFN was yesterday afternoon but I ran out of tests and my little boy is sick, so i couldn't buy any more. Not a bad thng as I would have wasted them all :( I did however take a digital last night :dohh: and of course BFN! WHY did i bother?
I am feeling okay about it though and looking forward to trying for a November baby.:thumbup: My other two have a Birthday i April and July, so would be a nice gap in-between :thumbup:


----------



## mrs n

I swear I'm actually having to sit on my hands right now,determined to do a 4 hour hold lol x


----------



## Babylove100

Do you have any frers? Don't forget cbd are 25miu....what are the sainsburys digis?


----------



## mrs n

As far as I can see it says 15 but I'm not sure,might pop and get frer in a mo xx


----------



## KatieSweet

I'm out! Witch got me today. 
Hope to see NONE of you in the March thread... because I want everyone to have BFP's... but if not, see you there!


----------



## Penguin20

got my fingers crossed for you mrs n


----------



## mrs n

Definite bfn I'm actually sat here in tears right now,I never thought you could get a false positive on a digi &#128546;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 31


----------



## sausages

Wow! So sorry Hun. :( I would be complaining to Sainsburys xxxxx


----------



## mrs n

If I'm honest o don't have the energy,just going to put it down to a faulty test and move on, my cbfm sticks will be here soon so the quicker the bitch &#55357;&#56841; shows the better so I can be done with this cycle xx


----------



## Lilllian

mrs n said:


> Definite bfn I'm actually sat here in tears right now,I never thought you could get a false positive on a digi &#65533;&#65533;

I see a line! you have a bfp!

can you take another pic? is it just me seeing it?


----------



## Babylove100

mrs n said:


> Definite bfn I'm actually sat here in tears right now,I never thought you could get a false positive on a digi &#128546;

Ah Hun, this sucks, but......are you sure it's bfn??? I'm sure I can see a line!x


----------



## mrs n

I can't see anything x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 37


----------



## meek0104

mrs n said:


> Definite bfn I'm actually sat here in tears right now,I never thought you could get a false positive on a digi &#128546;

Something is catching my eye there...


----------



## meek0104

mrs n said:


> I can't see anything x

Mrs N I'm so hopeful.for you...I see something in this pic too...can someone tweak it?


----------



## mrs n

The one I just posted shows a slight line but I swear it's not irl x


----------



## mrs n

And aren't they too close together? Xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mrs n that is so awful! And weird! Dont give up just yet, there might be something there! Hugs!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi everyone 4/5dpo today had a fallback dip monday and it started slowly creeping back up yesterday and today mild niggles today I definitely o'd on the 14th will feel a bit more comfortable when my temp goes back up and fx it stays up for the next 9 months lol good luck to everyone and sorry to those the witch got xx

Aley23 how are your cramps now mine were evil I hope they've gone now fx and good luck x


----------



## mrs n

I'm not wasting anymore tests now,either waiting til late of af it's torture wondering,I'm just going to try and forget about these tests xx


----------



## Megs555

I tested Feb 15-17th and got a huge positive darker line then control line on feb 15th!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Meg huge congrats!! How many DPO were you! H&h 9 months!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Megs555 said:


> I tested Feb 15-17th and got a huge positive darker line then control line on feb 15th!

Congratulations h&h 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Megs555

Ahhh I tested with opk. I thought that's what we were testing hah, silly me! Sorry about that, I suppose I should joins the March testers then heh


----------



## Babylove100

Megs555 said:


> I tested Feb 15-17th and got a huge positive darker line then control line on feb 15th!

Congratulations!!


----------



## mrsverhey

Mrsn hang in there I am sure I see something on the last one!!!!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Megs555 said:


> Ahhh I tested with opk. I thought that's what we were testing hah, silly me! Sorry about that, I suppose I should joins the March testers then heh

Lol hope you caught the eggy good luck x


----------



## Penguin20

Mrs N I'm so sorry.. I didn't think you get a false positive either just weird and crawl how you got one, hope your ok


----------



## abitclueless

Ladies, anyone here ever checked cm and then got a PAP smear? Do you know how long to wait after an exam to check your cm and have an accurate sample?


----------



## Lilllian

mrs n said:


> I'm not wasting anymore tests now,either waiting til late of af it's torture wondering,I'm just going to try and forget about these tests xx

It is horrible having some hope taken away! :hugs: BUT I still wonder if you can get a false positive from a digi? I have just never heard of that. Perhaps you could do one last test, do another of the exact same digi brand and see what it says? no way it would happen twice if false. Good luck. :thumbup:

I am trying to stop testing too as I keep getting BFNs. Not even a hint of a line for me. :dohh:


----------



## aley28

I'm hopeful for you, mrs n! Use FMU and test again with a FRER???

sausages, I was hoping to see a line on your test today. :hugs: There's still time for one to develop though!!

Lillian, I'm going to start stocking up on cheap $1 tests instead of buying any FRERs. if I think I see a line on a cheap test, I'll get a better one... I feel like all I'm doing is peeing on money before I flush money down the toilet :rofl:

Sorry the witch gotcha KatieSweet!! :hugs: I hope March does ya better!

Yay for ovulation Megs! You can stay here if you're testing in Feb :winkwink:



AFM! Got my temp spike this morning :happydance: I finally ovulation on CD41! Looks like AF is due March 1 or 2... I'll probably be testing on Feb 28.

Butterfly, my cramps were only bad on Monday :wacko: Yesterday I had some tiny cramping in the evening, but it was just barely noticeable.


----------



## mrs n

I'm testing again Saturday morning as I'll be a lot closer and if there is a line then I should see it by then x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay for O aley! 

Meg I hope you catch that egg!


----------



## Dill

aley, have you considered picking up some cheap dip strips? I buy 50-packs of Wondfos off Amazon for $18-19. Cheaper than the dollar cheapies!


----------



## KatieMK

Does anybody have experience with tracking changes in their cervix? I'm wondering if those changes follow a common pattern among all women, or if the changes are very individual? For example, I checked mine for the first time today, and it's high, firm and closed. I'm CD29, so I was wondering if that's a normal state of affairs for impending AF among women in general, or if it would only be normal for me in particular. Bah. I hope that makes sense?


----------



## Dill

Height can vary even by the hour, so that's not necessarily an indicator of much of anything on its own. Texture and openness is a bit more reliable. It tends to get softer and open up around ovulation, and hardens and closes when not in the fertile period. I think it re-opens a bit before AF hits, but stays firm.


----------



## aley28

Dill, I have thought about the dip strips, but if I only have 2 or 3 HPTs in the house versus a box of 20+, I'm far more likely to stick to my resolutions not to start testing at 10DPO and also to only use FMU! :haha:

I should just not keep HPTs around at all until AF is late, but I haven't been able to resist thus far. :wacko:


----------



## Petal1

Well it's 11dpo for me and bfn...i'd say that i'm out! See some of you in the march thread!....baby would be due on xmas day if we concieve next month! Worked it out on online calculators! Xx


----------



## Dill

aley, it is easier to be frugal with them if you don't have a stash! :)

Petal, you're by no means out -- implantation can occur as late as 12dpo, and it takes a few days after implantation to have high enough hCG levels to get a positive test result. As they say, you're not out until the witch shows!


----------



## drjo718

abitclueless said:


> Ladies, anyone here ever checked cm and then got a PAP smear? Do you know how long to wait after an exam to check your cm and have an accurate sample?

I would recommend waiting a couple days as the cervix will be tender and more likely to secrete some extra mucus and maybe a little blood.


----------



## Lilllian

aley28 , I looked at the cheap strips on amazon and don't know why I didn't buy them! I think I want the same feeling I got from the frer tests the first two times I was pregnant. I want to see my first line on an frer - it's silly (and pricey), but I keep thinking it's not long now, so sod the cost. My husband thinks differently :fool:


----------



## texasgirl6410

Hi everyone! I was looking for any one else that maybe got a BFP on or around Valentine's Day?


----------



## Dill

texasgirl6410 said:


> Hi everyone! I was looking for any one else that maybe got a BFP on or around Valentine's Day?

The first page will show you the results to date. :winkwink:


----------



## mirandala

AF due today. Heavy spotting but it hasn't properly shown. Only bfns so far. 

Yesterday I was having a super emotional time as I started spotting and given my history of ectopics that either means most likely ectopic or bfn. 

I excused myself to take some private time to just cry and while I was having me-time I got a call from my dad and stepmom (she's 38) and they told me they are 9 weeks pregnant. I of course needed to be happy for them and only show love and support... but ouch. I'm here trying so hard to get pregnant, with infertility issues at 29 and my dad is having a baby. Yesterday was really not the day I needed to hear that. 

UGH. 

Anyway- thanks for listening and good luck to all who are testing today. 

xoxo


----------



## Dill

Oh my goodness, mirandala! I'm so sorry!!!

:hug:
:hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

I'm out! AF just came knocking :(
Kinda of disappointed, so many people I know are pregnant and again it takes me so long to get pregnant. Blah moving to next month.


----------



## Dill

Sorry the witch got you, danielle. Major bummer.

:hugs:


----------



## Springermommy

Hello! Today is my testing day and got a BFN. Long stoy short, my cycles are irregular and I'm going to retest 2/28 if the witch doesn't get me by then....


----------



## sausages

Sorry for all those taken by the witch. I wish everyone great luck and lots of babydust for next month! :)

I'm just tryingn hard here not up obsess and failing. My boobs are more sore than normal, my cramps aren't as bad as normal. ARGH!! I just want yo KNOW already!!! Lol!


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Hey everyone! It's been quite a few days since I've been on... So many exciting BFP's! CONGRATS!! 

AFM: I'm waiting to O. Should be later this week.... I've started using OPK's and am a little confused. Will they get continually darker as O gets closer? Because the first one I used on Saturday, I think, was almost as dark as the control line, then a couple days later, it was quite light, then today, it was a little darker. Is that normal? Sorry, don't know much about all this stuff =)


----------



## Bee Bee

Well, got my second blood back today and I am now in the negative. So i guess I had a chemical :( On to March I suppose...


----------



## aley28

mirandala, I'm sorry :hugs: That must be hard to hear. I hope you get your BFP soon. :hugs:

Bee Bee! Oh no! :hugs: Are you doing OK?? So sad to hear that!

Joyful4Jesus, I have no idea about the OPKs, but I hope you figure it out! One of the ladies here can surely answer your question; I just have no experience with them. :wacko:


----------



## Bee Bee

Im doing alright. Its not the first one I've had. I'm definitely upset because everything felt like this was my month but I'll be alright after a day or two of sulking lol.


----------



## aley28

FX'd that March is your month, Bee Bee! :dust:


----------



## Dill

Joyful4Jesus said:


> I've started using OPK's and am a little confused. Will they get continually darker as O gets closer? Because the first one I used on Saturday, I think, was almost as dark as the control line, then a couple days later, it was quite light, then today, it was a little darker. Is that normal? Sorry, don't know much about all this stuff =)

Some women luck out and it gets gradually darker as ovulation approaches. It's perfectly normal, however, to have your LH bounce around like a crazy person right up until you get that positive result. Keep testing, and it may help to track your other fertility signs just to help you pinpoint your fertile days while you're learning more about your cycle.

Bee, I am SO SO SORRY. :hugs:


----------



## mirandala

Sending you big hugs of support bee bee!


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, BeeBee. 

And Mirandala - That's a tough situation to be in. :growlmad:


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Dill, that's great to know! I'll keep testing =)

Bee Bee, I am so, so sorry, hun... *Hugs*


----------



## mrs n

So sorry bee bee,hugs and mirandala that's and awfully tough position to be in,hugs xx


----------



## LynAnne

I retested yesterday and the positive was super light instead of much darker and this morning I noticed some reddish/brown blood. When I wiped it was clearly red. I never got around to making a doctors appointment and it doesn't look like I'll have to now. Seems like I've had a chemical and now I'm back to trying again in March.


----------



## sausages

So sorry BeeBee and LynAnne. :hugs:

Temp drop here soAF must be coming. It just doesn't FEEL like she is! I'm in serious denial!!


----------



## mrs n

So sorry lynanne xx


----------



## Lilllian

So sorry Bee Bee and LynAnne :hugs:

I am def out this month and will move on to the March thread from early March tww. No AF yet but I am 100% not pregnant. I am pretty sure I didn't ovualate this month. Next month will be my month :thumbup:

good luck those still waiting :thumbup:


----------



## Penguin20

Sorry Bee Bee and LynAnne, fx next month is your 

and sorry to all the af this month :( but good luck for next

AFM- Been getting a lot of cramps,achy feeling in my left side that keeps worrying me its on and off 
Hoping it just my cyst being uncomfortable and nothing bad :(


----------



## meek0104

Good morning ladies. I'm 7dpo today and having headache, upset stomach, cramping, and pain in hips. Still no breast pain. :shrug:
To all those the witch got, I'm sorry and praying your next cycle is successful! :hugs:


----------



## meek0104

Penguin20 said:


> Sorry Bee Bee and LynAnne, fx next month is your
> 
> and sorry to all the af this month :( but good luck for next
> 
> AFM- Been getting a lot of cramps,achy feeling in my left side that keeps worrying me its on and off
> Hoping it just my cyst being uncomfortable and nothing bad :(

I'm hoping its just a cyst too Penguin!


----------



## BabyBump2015

mirandala & Bee Bee sending you massive :hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## mrs n

So 2 more tests 2 more bfn and as of now I'm not testing anymore,I can't do it,seeing the words pregnant appear on a test and not be real was too much for me. I'm not testing again until af is late,I'll stay until she arrives this month and I'll move to march thread but definately not ever testing early again.i will be using cbfm next month so hopefully not too late to catch an eggy,gl to everyone left to test xxx


----------



## Penguin20

Sorry about the negatives mrs n, so crawl getting a false positive


----------



## mrs n

When it's lines you know your spotting and trying to see the lines,your never completely sure but seeing it on a digi really made me feel like we had a bean and it's really took it out of me, just need to stop obsessing so much at the moment and concentrate my poas addiction on the monitor lol xx


----------



## KatieMK

BeeBee: :hugs: I'm so sorry. As if AF wasn't emotional enough, now you've got from your highest high to a sad low. Do something nice just for you today.

Mrs. N: :hugs: to you too! It's almost the same situation. If you want us all to write nasty letters to the HPT manufacturer, I'm sure we'd all be willing to!

AFM: I'm testing tomorrow. I managed to hold out to the day I said I would. I've been crampy for weeks at this point, and yesterday woke up with AF type cramps and symptoms, but she hasn't shown at all yet. Nary a spot to be seen. Not sure if I'm going to allow myself to be too hopeful because I really think we missed it this month. But my brain can only rationalize to a certain extent before my heart is like SHUT UP I'M HOPEFUL.


----------



## KrissyB

:bfn: today over here. I'm not sure if I'm 10 or 11 dpo (I'm not sure if you can ovulate more than 36 hrs after a trigger shot) - so there's still time.... But I'm keeping my expectations in check.

LOL Also been having a lot of dreams about AF coming, so I take that to be as much of a omen as when ladies have pregnancy dreams. :shrug: Time will tell.


----------



## Butterfly2015

Well according to my crosshairs I o'd on Friday the 13th but my temps been dropping and today was way below my cover line I dought its implantation dip so am feeling out already hope my temp goes back up tomorrow not feeling very hopeful now though x good luck testers and so sorry bee bee I had a chem in December I hope everyone gets there bfp's sooner rather then later and I guess everyone expecting the witch it ain't over till she shows her ugly face baby dust to everyone good luck x


----------



## aley28

I'm so sorry LynAnne :hugs: 

Lilllian, how can you be so sure? Just a feeling? I wish I could be sure each month, instead of driving myself crazy!! :wacko:

sausages, You aren't out until she arrives!! :winkwink:

Penguin, I hope your cramping is just from the cyst and just your little bean settling in :flower:

Meek, those are promising symptoms! FX'd you got it despite the odds!! :dust:

mrs n, that's so unfair -- a false positive on a digi. I thought that never happened, too :wacko: So sorry :hugs:

KatieMK, good luck tomorrow!! :dust: Is AF late?
Well done holding out until your test date! I wonder if I'll be able to do it this time :haha:

KrissyB, there's still time!! FX'd your dreams are lying to you!


AFM; temp still up. :happydance: That's all... nothing interesting going on. :haha:


----------



## aley28

Butterfly, there is something called a fallback rise that happens 3-5 days after ovulation. FX'd your temp spikes back up tomorrow!!


----------



## Desiree1694

I'm pretty sure I did have a chemical my period has never been this rough bleeding horribly with clots and major cramps sorry for tmi... :-(


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

LynAnne and Desiree - I am so sorry to hear about your loss... It's so horrible to get your hopes up and then have them dashed. I know what's it's like...


Just wanted to give a quick update on myself: I know I had said I was planning to temp and use OPK's this cycle, but after my appointment on Monday, I've decided against temping this cycle... She told me my body was stressing out a LOT over this whole "trying to get pregnant" thing, and that I needed to just relax and let it happen (Um, yeah. That's pretty much impossible!). *sigh* So I'm attempting to put it out of my mind as much as I can. I've started using OPK's daily though, just to get an idea of when I O (supposed to be Saturday). I'll also be starting a progesterone cream on Saturday through my TWW. I don't really have much for CM right now, which is really odd for me. Hubby and I have been BDing every other day (sometimes daily), which is pretty normal for us So yeah, we'll see what happens. It's just been s.o. hard to relax after the miscarriage... I feel like I won't stop stressing until I'm pregnant, and 12 weeks at that lol. 

Anyway, thanks for listening to my rant - You all have been more than amazing while I struggle through this =)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So Sorry Bee Bee and LynAnnen :hugs:

Tested today 9dpo and negative! With our BDing this month it's highly unlikely I got preggo so I will try to stop wasting tests and just wait for AF to arrive!


----------



## mirandala

Bee Bee and LynAnnen - I am sending you the biggest hugs. <3 
Joyful- good luck with relaxing-- I hear you. It sounds like not temping is a good step in the right direction. 

This group is so amazing and supportive. 

My update: AF still hasn't arrived (due yesterday). I've had one veerrrrrry faint bfp on an ic 10 hcg sensitive but it could have been an evap and haven't had any others since. I'm now 15 dpo so not really having a bfp plus having spotting probably = ectopic if I am pregnant. I went for a beta yesterday (requestatest.com- I didn't want to wait for a doc to order it!) so i'll find out today whether or not I am pregnant. At this point I hope I'm not as I really don't want to go through another ectopic. 

Sending good thoughts to everyone!


----------



## BabyBump2015

LynAnne, Desiree1694 so sorry :hugs:

FX for anyone testing soon, come on :bfp:

so sorry to those the :witch: got :hugs:

aley28, FX :spermy: caught the egg :happydance:

good luck everyone :hugs: 


afm: 6dpo and not much going on... just sore boobs since Ive had on and off now since O...


----------



## penelopejones

KatieMK said:


> Not sure if I'm going to allow myself to be too hopeful because I really think we missed it this month. But my brain can only rationalize to a certain extent before my heart is like SHUT UP I'M HOPEFUL.

:haha: :rofl: That is so so true.


----------



## Dill

penelopejones said:


> KatieMK said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to allow myself to be too hopeful because I really think we missed it this month. But my brain can only rationalize to a certain extent before my heart is like SHUT UP I'M HOPEFUL.
> 
> :haha: :rofl: That is so so true.Click to expand...

That is me every month, hahaha. :lol:


----------



## AJCash

There's a comic for that. When I'm on the desktop later I'll look for it.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yes very well said Katie! :haha:


----------



## faith2015

An update for me, I am 7DPO, feeling tons of different ways, but I am so trying not to spot check my symptoms!!

I am testing this Saturday for hopefully a wonderful anniversary surprise BFP :) Its getting soooo close.

(p.s. - kinda worried, because I just ordered tests, and they were delivered today :/ so tempting not to take one!!!)


----------



## Dill

Good luck, faith! If you get a negative, though, don't lose hope -- you've got an almost 50% chance of a false negative at 9dpo even if you are pregnant. :)


----------



## faith2015

Dill said:


> Good luck, faith! If you get a negative, though, don't lose hope -- you've got an almost 50% chance of a false negative at 9dpo even if you are pregnant. :)

Thats still a good statistic!! You not to far behind me!!! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Dill

Yep, that means you still have a VERY strong chance of being pregnant (or becoming pregnant - 9dpo is still in the implantation window) even if you get a neg Saturay. So hang in there!

And thank you! I don't think I'll make it to my test date. I'm debating if I can wait until 12dpo or if I'm going to give in and start POAS on Monday at 10dpo. It may depend on if I see a dip in my chart!


----------



## faith2015

Dill said:


> Yep, that means you still have a VERY strong chance of being pregnant (or becoming pregnant - 9dpo is still in the implantation window) even if you get a neg Saturay. So hang in there!
> 
> And thank you! I don't think I'll make it to my test date. I'm debating if I can wait until 12dpo or if I'm going to give in and start POAS on Monday at 10dpo. It may depend on if I see a dip in my chart!

I should really start charting!!! That could help ease my mind a lot more. I just keep thinking to myself that this is the month there is no need to start but 5 months and all BFN, I think its safe to say charting might help!!!

So help me out, what bbt thermometer do you use?


----------



## KatieMK

aley28 said:


> KatieMK, good luck tomorrow!! :dust: Is AF late?
> Well done holding out until your test date! I wonder if I'll be able to do it this time :haha:

I can't say for sure if AF is late, because I haven't had cycles of any consistent length since I finished with BCP. My longest was the one previous to this one (31 days, which was abnormally long. I was traveling... perhaps that affected it?), so I'm going off that for my testing this time just to be safe. Tomorrow will be CD31. 

I'm all geared up to get SERIOUS for next cycle: digital OPK, SMEP, newfound cervical knowledge... the works! But now I'm REALLLLLLLLYYYY hoping that the utter despair and complete certainty that we hadn't caught the egg I had last week was wrong! But not hoping too hard, of course. Actually, I'm totally neutral about the whole thing. Clearly. :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Dill

faith2015 said:


> I should really start charting!!! That could help ease my mind a lot more. I just keep thinking to myself that this is the month there is no need to start but 5 months and all BFN, I think its safe to say charting might help!!!
> 
> So help me out, what bbt thermometer do you use?

I picked up this one! :thumbup:


----------



## Penguin20

Good luck on anyone still waiting to test and sorry for all the af's


----------



## TTCKat

So I was planning on testing February 28th but I cant figure out if I actually O'd or not - my data hasnt been very clear

I started using OPKs around Feb 11th expecting O to come around Vday or that weekend (my cycles can vary, I had three months of about 35 day cycles followed by the previous two months only being 30 day cycles). 

I was getting negatives and testing in the afternoon/early evening. On Vday I had to travel all day so I tested earlier in the day (around 9 AM) and got what looked like a + (line equally dark to control line). I tested again Sunday and it was still dark but not as dark as Saturday. Monday and Tuesday I tested in the morning and afternoon and got negative results.

This made me think I O'd Monday - I also had what looked like a temp drop that day with a spike on Tuesday, so I was pretty confident in the results. However my temp went right back down the past two days. It made me concerned I misinterpreted the OPK's due to testing earlier than normal. 

Ive also been checking my cervix this month thinking it would be more reliable...over the weekend I didnt experience really any CM, but it felt high and soft. This is my first month checking that though so I didnt have much to compare to.

Suddenly yesterday I noticed a lot of EWCM and my cervix felt really, really soft. Same thing again this morning. I started to think I must be O'ing much later than I suspected and have a longer cycle this month, but then why nothing on the OPKs Monday or Tuesday? I read somewhere online sometimes a few DPO you can have a soft cervix with a lot of EWCM when you're pregnant...but I dont want to get my hopes too high if I just O'd late.

I wish my temp would just be reliable (Ive also had a fever off an on due to an ear infection) to maybe help me solve the riddle of when I O'd but its just jumping around like crazy. Any thoughts?? Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Dill

A fever can definitely throw off your temp results. You won't get any pregnancy symptoms just 2-3 dpo -- implantation doesn't occur until 6-12 dpo, and most commonly 7-10dpo. I'd say your chart sounds pretty normal and that ovulation is still likely. It's not uncommon to have a dip a couple of dpo and have it rebound later. Keep charting. :)


----------



## TTCKat

Thank you!!! Im keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## aley28

It would help if you can link us your chart, Kat? Just in case, I'd say its best to go have some extra sessions of BDing. Best to make sure your bases are covered!


----------



## TTCKat

aley28 said:


> It would help if you can link us your chart, Kat? Just in case, I'd say its best to go have some extra sessions of BDing. Best to make sure your bases are covered!

Ive actually never made a chart online :( I have an app on my phone that I use but thank you so much!


----------



## abitclueless

So, AF should be here anytime and guess what? My boobs don't hurt and they've actually been shrinking. Now I think "what. The. Heck." 
I also have slight nausea every morning (since I can remember, normal) but for the last two days I've been feeling amazing. Never felt better, actually. 
I'm the complete opposite of pregnancy and AF, clearly. 
This cycle is really throwing me off.


----------



## Dill

Time to POAS?


----------



## abitclueless

I used a digi this morning, that came with my clear blue opks, negative.


----------



## Dill

Well, darn!


----------



## abitclueless

I'm not getting my hopes up at this point though, especially since all my symptoms are quite the opposite of pregnancy lol 

Guess I'll find out soon enough :/

Btw, before your AF due date, what do you ladies think it's best to test with? I've seen lots of ladies here that get their BFP as a really light line, does that work with a digi, meaning, will the digi tell you you're pregnant very early on or not? 
Not sure if the tests with lines (like frer) are more sensitive or give you a better chance at finding out sooner.


----------



## Dill

I've always heard that digis are less sensitive and can take longer to get a positive. I just use Wondfo strips, and use the .99cent Walmart cheapies to confirm (FRERs have such awful indents and I even had a false positive - never using them again). I did pick up a 3-pack of digitals to confirm if I can get one to stick. :)


----------



## AJCash

The CB with weeks is supposed to be the most sensitive of the digitals, I think?

It's sensitive down to 25 in the pamphlet that goes with it, but I've seen then pop very early for some people. This site says they go down to 10 even and has a picture of one showing positive at 9dpo. I don't know that I believe the 10 miu at all - but I believe they are probably more sensitive than other digitals for sure.

https://peestickparadise.com/hpt_sensitivities.html

FRERs are apparently losing their touch. :/


----------



## abitclueless

Oh cool. 
I picked up a couple of cheapies today. 
I'll prob get that wondfo bundle next month if this is not the cycle. 
Are wondfo better than dollar tree cheapies? Dollar tree's opks gave me positives every day of my cycle, so that didn't work for me T.T


----------



## Dill

I hadn't heard that, but it's good to know, especially since my three-pack is CB digis w/weeks! :dance: Awesome!


----------



## abitclueless

AJCash said:


> The CB with weeks is supposed to be the most sensitive of the digitals, I think?
> 
> It's sensitive down to 25 in the pamphlet that goes with it, but I've seen then pop very early for some people. This site says they go down to 10 even and has a picture of one showing positive at 9dpo. I don't know that I believe the 10 miu at all - but I believe they are probably more sensitive than other digitals for sure.
> 
> https://peestickparadise.com/hpt_sensitivities.html
> 
> FRERs are apparently losing their touch. :/

That's great info! 
I got the regular cb digi, no weeks. 
I'll try with the cheapies and see what happens. 

Btw, I'm assuming dollar tree cheapies are 25+? 
Thank you!


----------



## Dill

For OPKs, I use Babi brand ($13/50 on Amazon). For HPTs, I use Wondfo ($18/50 on Amazon - but be careful which seller you go through, at least two sell knockoffs).

No experience with any of the dollar store brands, personally, because we have no dollar stores here!


----------



## abitclueless

Odd enough, I just found this info on BFP % on pregnancy tests by brand. 
This list has a lot of brands and their positive chance % at 9dpo based on actual BFP cases with said brands. 

Was really sad to see that clear blue has less chance at detecting a pregnancy early on than a dollar tree test, and apparently wondfo is the second best test brand. 

*orders a pack of wondfo*
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Dill

Have you checked out the Countdowntopregnancy list? Also very helpful for statistics, with more brands listed. Not sure how the two compare!


----------



## abitclueless

Haven't seen it. Tried to go in there a few times last week but the website has been down. I'll check now!


----------



## Dill

Not sure what's going on there, but yeah, the reliability hasn't been so great. It's the first time I've seen an outage there! 

Ah, well, it's keeping me from the HPT image gallery, which is helping to keep me POAS urge in check. :lol:


----------



## AJCash

Yeah, that's not the same kind of test. It's the CB Digital that just say pregnant or not pregnant. The ones with the weeks are called CB Advanced with Weeks Estimator and are supposed to be more sensitive than the normal digis. I don't know why. That list looks like it's from FF, and I noticed before that they don't have a separate category for the weeks digi.... they must just have the stats for both kinds all lumped together.

I don't know why they don't let people differentiate between the two - the weeks is a newer test, but it shouldn't have been hard to update their lists.


----------



## abitclueless

I've been the same way but with the temp chart gallery. 
I was taking it easy but I just had a sudden attack of anxiety. 
I thought I'd be cool if it didn't happen this month but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Dill

:hugs:

I'm on the other end of the spectrum. I went from feeling totally optimistic to feeling like it's just not going to happen this month, and I just feel blah. Probably hormones, and I'm sure if AF hits next week, I'll be a teary-eyed mess, as usual.

This sucks.


----------



## AJCash

Aha, I think I just figured out why:

The Clearblue Advanced Pregnancy Test with Weeks Estimator contains two measurement strips &#8211; a low-sensitivity strip and a high-sensitivity strip. These work together to detect pregnancy and to identify hCG levels (pregnancy hormones) to estimate the number of weeks since ovulation. The high-sensitivity strip detects low levels of hCG, expected in early pregnancy, and the low-sensitivity strip detects higher levels of hCG, typical when pregnancy is more than 3 weeks since ovulation. (From the CB website)

That higher sensitivity strip is not present in the normal CB digital.


----------



## abitclueless

I'm sorry Dill, this is really stressful and hopefully this month is your month! 

@ajcash, so if you test before 10dpo, the high sensitivity should pick up the pregnancy, but what happens if the other strip doesn't? Do you still get a positive result? Probably a dumb question but had to ask.


----------



## AJCash

I think it would tell you 1-2 weeks if the second strip isn't picking it up at all. If both strips are picking it up it says 3+. Not sure how it gets the 2-3 category. That maybe has to do with how it reads how "strong" the positive on either strip is?

The weeks part of it can be kinda squidgy, from what I've read. The FDA was very clear that they couldn't actually claim that was how far along the *pregnancy* was, but rather how far from ovulation they were estimating. I guess the hcg levels vary too much from person to person to be super accurate on that front?


----------



## Dill

hCG levels alone aren't considered quite enough to date a pregnancy because they can vary so widely (check out BetaBase to see the spectrum of levels!)


----------



## abitclueless

I've had seriously high energy today and I just noticed I've been having lots of saliva (I almost drool like 3 times while talking, what a dumbass) so I'm pretty sure AF is coming tomorrow, from what I've read. I've never paid attention to my other cycles so I have no idea but those two apparently are clear signs of AF coming. 

gaaah my anxiety is out of control right now. Bummer.


----------



## meek0104

Having lots of lower back pain and cramping and pain switching from tubeless (ovulation) side to left side. Also had a burning pain in my lower back earlier this afternoon. Had some sensation in breasts this evening....not steady pain, more like achy pain. Getting a little more.hopeful this month but gonna hold out testing until Monday at least...lol


----------



## meek0104

mirandala said:


> Bee Bee and LynAnnen - I am sending you the biggest hugs. <3
> Joyful- good luck with relaxing-- I hear you. It sounds like not temping is a good step in the right direction.
> 
> This group is so amazing and supportive.
> 
> My update: AF still hasn't arrived (due yesterday). I've had one veerrrrrry faint bfp on an ic 10 hcg sensitive but it could have been an evap and haven't had any others since. I'm now 15 dpo so not really having a bfp plus having spotting probably = ectopic if I am pregnant. I went for a beta yesterday (requestatest.com- I didn't want to wait for a doc to order it!) so i'll find out today whether or not I am pregnant. At this point I hope I'm not as I really don't want to go through another ectopic.
> 
> Sending good thoughts to everyone!

Oh Mirandala I'm really praying its not an ectopic... :hugs:


----------



## Dill

abit, AF at just 10dpo?

meek, I am keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## abitclueless

Dill said:


> abit, AF at just 10dpo?
> 
> meek, I am keeping my fingers crossed!!!

My cycles are weird. 
I had a lot of cramping Like an hour ago, now some twinges and I have A LOT of CM right now. I have that constant "wet" feeling and the creamy discharge got more intense since this morning, but I also got a Pap smear exam done on Tuesday so I don't know if it's because of that. It wasn't this bad yesterday, it just weird because before my exam I had sticky CM, but after that I started having lots of creamy CM. Now, I also stopped taking my allergies medications on Tuesday so idk if that had anything to do. 

Ah well, my cervix is also MIA and quite soft. 

I guess the CM is the only thing giving me hope right now :s


----------



## Dill

A high soft cervix isn't a sign of impending AF!


----------



## abitclueless

i think I've had a high cervix before a few months ago, first time TTC, but I didn't check regularly so I wouldn't know exactly. 

I do remember I didn't have so much cm, I'm terribly annoyed right now, I feel like I wanna put on a tampon and be happy. So annoying.

Oh, hot flashes, randomly. 

But maybe I'm symptom spotting. I've never paid attention before.


----------



## AJCash

I know that feeling! This is my first time doing any of this and I feel like I should know what is normal for me or not, but I don't because I've never paid attention to it before. It's an annoying feeling!


----------



## Dill

That's how I feel about temping.


----------



## abitclueless

I can't stop feeling dumb, exactly what AJ said, you'd think you'd know how your body works, but nope. I think it's less frustrating once you know how your cycles work, you know what to expect or what's going on, but doing it from scratch? My god. 

In other news, looks like everyone moved to the other thread :( 
It's pretty quiet around here, lol


----------



## Dill

Yeah, I was asking my nurse and googling trying to find out how high is high for a cervix? How do I know if my cervix is open? What is the difference between sticky and creamy CM?

Oy!

It doesn't help that my normal PMS symptoms seem to change with each MC. It keeps me on my toes!


----------



## abitclueless

I have no clue when a cervix is open or closed, I barely can tell when my cervix is high because I can't reach it. 
Worst pArt is you can have a high, soft cervix with tons of CM, sore boobs and whatnot, and still not be pregnant QQ 
Frustrating. 

My dr said she'd ask for a blood test if AF is not here in 2 weeks. I kinda wanted to know early but oh well. 

I don't remember who mention the request a test website, but if nothing happens by next Monday, I'll prob use that!


----------



## Dill

***TMI***

I have stubby fingers and asked my nurse about that earlier in my cycle this month because I can't reach it at all except during its lowest points in my cycle, and even then, it's just brushing it. She gave me a tip that works wonders! Sit down on the toilet and put your feet up on the seat, if you can. "Push" down like you're having a bowel movement. Voila! It'll shove your cervix where you can reach it to feel around. Texture is easy to tell (firm feels like your nose, soft is like pursed lips), but for me, the opening was tough. You can get the best idea of what "open" really means for you if you feel it on your ovulation day. For me, it felt like a mini-donut on that day, a huge difference from the clenched-lips feeling of closed or the pinkie-tip dip of medium.


----------



## abitclueless

I do that, but I squat instead of using the toilet. Two days ago it was fairly low, but it's been MIA all day so I gave up. 
I usually check two or 3 times a day, but mostly to try to figure out what's going on.
It doesn't really help that some days it moves so much.

Btw my dr said my cervix was pointing down, don't even know what that means.


----------



## AJCash

I had a gyn tell me that mine was dead center once and that it was 10% of cervices that were. 

I wasn't sure what to feel about that. lol

I haven't been able to feel the open/close bit either..... I don't really like touching it, tbh. It feels weird. :/ I can get texture, and position is mostly "can reach it" or "can't reach it".


----------



## Dill

Me, either. I've heard it's supposed to be like a door at the end of a hallway, but mine certainly isn't. I've never had a nurse or doctor tell me it was abnormal, though!


----------



## AJCash

I think that has to change as we age and with all the other moving / dilating that goes on down there. I also don't know if he meant 10% of the cervices HE saw or in general.... didn't feel like asking. Could have even been that day for all I know.


----------



## abitclueless

Mine, I can feel it to my right side (when it's low), which freaks me out. 
We need a obgyn around here with the will and patience to answer lots of questions :p


----------



## AJCash

Oh, geeze, can you imagine all the private messages they'd be bombarded with?


----------



## abitclueless

Did the forum layout just changed or is it just mine freaking out?


----------



## Niksmommy

I was expecting AF yesterday but she still hasn't showed. I'm starting to wonder if maybe I ovulated later than I thought and maybe that's why I'm still waiting for her to show up. I think I'm out this month, other than extreme fatigue and bloat, I just don't feel pregnant


----------



## abitclueless

How many dpo? And have you tested?


----------



## drjo718

Well I'm not an obgyn but I am a labor and delivery nurse...I've checked more cervixes than I care to count lol


----------



## abitclueless

drjo718 said:


> Well I'm not an obgyn but I am a labor and delivery nurse...I've checked more cervixes than I care to count lol

Brace yourself, PMs are coming! Lol 
Do you know what a "cervix pointing down" means?


----------



## AJCash

I just realized the horribly awesome pun I made when I referred to the "private" messages an ob-gyn would get around here. 

I kill me.

:fool:


----------



## MemmaJ

abitclueless said:


> Do you know what a "cervix pointing down" means?

I would think it's just means it's high/posterior..? Because as it gets lower/more anterior, it tilts slightly more forwards. Hard to tell what peoples individual terminology means, lol! 

Is anyone due to test today/tomorrow? CD30/11dpo and trying to hold off until at least tomorrow.... :-/


----------



## drjo718

^what she said :)


----------



## KatieMK

I'm out! Tested with BFN this morning. Which means this cycle is going to be even longer than my last. Harrumph. I'm off to buy my OPKs! Fx for those of you still waiting to test, and see the rest of you on the March thread!


----------



## Penguin20

Good Luck for any testers :)


----------



## abitclueless

I'm gonna test today, my temp took another nose dive today, so definitely discouraged.

Sorry to hear about your BFN Katie :( FX'd for March!?


----------



## abitclueless

Clear BFN on dollar tree cheapie. Cervix still MIA and everything feels super soft. 
But BFN :cry: 
Pretty sure I'm out. Sad day.


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

AJCash said:


> I just realized the horribly awesome pun I made when I referred to the "private" messages an ob-gyn would get around here.
> 
> I kill me.
> 
> :fool:

AJ - Not gonna lie, that's a pretty fantastic pun :haha: 

I posted this question on another thread, but really wanted to get some more thoughts... I am at CD14, and have been waiting to O tomorrow or so. This is my first cycle using OPKs and I tested Wednesday afternoon and last night, no positives. However, I started having some pinkish/ light red discharge in my cm yesterday and early this morning. I have had very little CM, which is not normal for me leading up to O. I also had some slight cramps yesterday. Anyone ever experienced this before?!


----------



## abitclueless

Joyful4Jesus said:


> AJCash said:
> 
> 
> I just realized the horribly awesome pun I made when I referred to the "private" messages an ob-gyn would get around here.
> 
> I kill me.
> 
> :fool:
> 
> AJ - Not gonna lie, that's a pretty fantastic pun :haha:
> 
> I posted this question on another thread, but really wanted to get some more thoughts... I am at CD14, and have been waiting to O tomorrow or so. This is my first cycle using OPKs and I tested Wednesday afternoon and last night, no positives. However, I started having some pinkish/ light red discharge in my cm yesterday and early this morning. I have had very little CM, which is not normal for me leading up to O. I also had some slight cramps yesterday. Anyone ever experienced this before?!Click to expand...

Not me, but maybe you want to consult with your Dr.? :/


----------



## faith2015

Joyful4Jesus said:


> AJCash said:
> 
> 
> I just realized the horribly awesome pun I made when I referred to the "private" messages an ob-gyn would get around here.
> 
> I kill me.
> 
> :fool:
> 
> AJ - Not gonna lie, that's a pretty fantastic pun :haha:
> 
> I posted this question on another thread, but really wanted to get some more thoughts... I am at CD14, and have been waiting to O tomorrow or so. This is my first cycle using OPKs and I tested Wednesday afternoon and last night, no positives. However, I started having some pinkish/ light red discharge in my cm yesterday and early this morning. I have had very little CM, which is not normal for me leading up to O. I also had some slight cramps yesterday. Anyone ever experienced this before?!Click to expand...

I have not experienced anything like that. I'm sorry!! Good luck and keep testing with OPK!! 

How long have you been TTC?


----------



## KrissyB

So I have a question for all you ladies. I'm either 11 or 12 dpo today.... and I have one FRER in the house. So far all ICs have been negative. Do I bust out the FRER today? Or do I keep going on cheapies until I see a squinter?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Wait for a squinter! I hate a BFN on a FRER. If makes it real! I have always waited for an IC line then gone for the FRER. Xx


----------



## KatieMK

If any of you are super interested in the cervix stuff, I ran across this site recently: https://beautifulcervix.com/ Warning. It's graphic. That should help a little with some of your questions, I think!


----------



## aley28

Wait for the squinter, Krissy! FRERs feel too pricey to "waste" on a BFN :haha:

Joyful, I've not experienced anything like that either, unless its possible that the pinkish CM is just pre-ovulation spotting? I've had that before, but it usually comes with bunches of EWCM. :shrug:

abitclueless and KaiteMK, :hugs: Sorry about the BFN ladies!



AFM - third high temp in a row, can finally confirm ovulation :happydance: I'm completely [irrationally] convinced we caught the egg this time, which annoys me because that means AF showing will make me cry. :growlmad:


----------



## faith2015

KrissyB said:


> So I have a question for all you ladies. I'm either 11 or 12 dpo today.... and I have one FRER in the house. So far all ICs have been negative. Do I bust out the FRER today? Or do I keep going on cheapies until I see a squinter?

Its hard to say wait lol. Knowing me I would test with it because the store is just minutes away and its so easy to just get another FRER!!!
Im testing with a FRER this saturday and I will only be 9DPO. I feel like 12DPO you should get that BFP if you are prego!!! 

If I was you go with your gut, and use FMU with a FRER!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## aley28

Oh, and the cervix talk!! I've been checking mine for 3 years, and there are STILL times where I'm not sure if its "open" or "partially closed". :roll: I even sometimes convince myself that creamy CM is EWCM if it stretches a bit :haha: You'd think I'd know my body's patterns now, but sometimes the mind takes over...

Once you feel your cervix is DEFINITELY soft and open, you'll know. I consider mine "partially open" most of the cycle - my fingertip fits in, and the texture is somewhere between firm and soft. Then when ovulation approaches, it opens up wider and deeper, so I almost feel like I could stick an entire finger in there if I wanted, which I don't ever try obviously. LOL.

I also squat on the floor and sorta "push", otherwise I can't reach it half the time. Its gotten a lot harder to these past couple of months, dunno why. Its always just BARELY reachable, whereas before it wasn't. No idea what changed!

At the end of my cycle, it drops down. Sex during that time can be downright painful, as it seems to be "in the way" no matter what position we try. :growlmad:


----------



## abitclueless

aley28 said:


> Oh, and the cervix talk!! I've been checking mine for 3 years, and there are STILL times where I'm not sure if its "open" or "partially closed". :roll: I even sometimes convince myself that creamy CM is EWCM if it stretches a bit :haha: You'd think I'd know my body's patterns now, but sometimes the mind takes over...
> 
> Once you feel your cervix is DEFINITELY soft and open, you'll know. I consider mine "partially open" most of the cycle - my fingertip fits in, and the texture is somewhere between firm and soft. Then when ovulation approaches, it opens up wider and deeper, so I almost feel like I could stick an entire finger in there if I wanted, which I don't ever try obviously. LOL.
> 
> I also squat on the floor and sorta "push", otherwise I can't reach it half the time. Its gotten a lot harder to these past couple of months, dunno why. Its always just BARELY reachable, whereas before it wasn't. No idea what changed!
> 
> At the end of my cycle, it drops down. Sex during that time can be downright painful, as it seems to be "in the way" no matter what position we try. :growlmad:

This is great info, it almost gives me some hope considering my cervix has been unreachable for the past 2 days *fingers crossed* (I'm 10 dpo).


----------



## abitclueless

btw, any regular Wondfo users here? I was looking at the wondfo amazon page and there's the "One Step pregnancy strips" and the "Wondfo Pregnancy strips", which one should I get? Unless it's the same thing.


----------



## KrissyB

Well, glad I held off. Another IC :bfn:. I dunno, normally I feel more optimistic by now, and normally I'm seeing at least evaps and shadows. This time, really nothing. No symptoms and blank white tests. I did get some little niggling pinching pains last night and early this morning... but they felt a bit more like endo pains than implantation :shrug:. Well, either way I go in for betas on Monday to check if I can go off the progesterone.


----------



## aley28

Abitclueless, I don't know how much help cervical placement/opening/etc is during the 2ww... I use it primarily to detect my fertile phase, but I've read that being low/open is not a definite indicator of AF, and being high/closed is not a definite indicator of pregnancy. So I tend to just stop checking it after 4 or 5DPO, as I spend enough time obsessing over other symptoms :haha: I only know it drops down at the end because of sex... he NEVER smashes into my cervix if its not low! :haha:

Sorry about the BFN Krissy :hugs: I'm hoping you just had a late implantation! I guess it can happen as late as 11DPO???


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

faith2015 said:


> Joyful4Jesus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJCash said:
> 
> 
> I just realized the horribly awesome pun I made when I referred to the "private" messages an ob-gyn would get around here.
> 
> I kill me.
> 
> :fool:
> 
> AJ - Not gonna lie, that's a pretty fantastic pun :haha:
> 
> I posted this question on another thread, but really wanted to get some more thoughts... I am at CD14, and have been waiting to O tomorrow or so. This is my first cycle using OPKs and I tested Wednesday afternoon and last night, no positives. However, I started having some pinkish/ light red discharge in my cm yesterday and early this morning. I have had very little CM, which is not normal for me leading up to O. I also had some slight cramps yesterday. Anyone ever experienced this before?!Click to expand...
> 
> I have not experienced anything like that. I'm sorry!! Good luck and keep testing with OPK!!
> 
> How long have you been TTC?Click to expand...

You know, the more I read on Google, the more it looks like the bleeding may be leading up to my O. I'll keep testing (and BDing!) in hopes that it's correct!!

We got pregnant a month after we were married, last August. I've been pretty much devastated after that ended just before I was 12 weeks... This will be our 3rd cycle TTC. 

Baby dust to everyone in their TWW. Hoping you all get BFPs!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dill

Trying really hard not to symptom spot today. I have to tell myself that I can cave SLIGHTLY and test in 5 days... but the temptation to test on Monday (3 days) is getting stronger again.


----------



## abitclueless

aley28 said:


> Abitclueless, I don't know how much help cervical placement/opening/etc is during the 2ww... I use it primarily to detect my fertile phase, but I've read that being low/open is not a definite indicator of AF, and being high/closed is not a definite indicator of pregnancy. So I tend to just stop checking it after 4 or 5DPO, as I spend enough time obsessing over other symptoms :haha: I only know it drops down at the end because of sex... he NEVER smashes into my cervix if its not low! :haha:
> 
> Sorry about the BFN Krissy :hugs: I'm hoping you just had a late implantation! I guess it can happen as late as 11DPO???

Oh yeah, no my cervix is gone right now, I can't get to it. I was just wondering what "cervix pointing down" meant. 
Either way, my head hurts from all the overthinking lol


----------



## KrissyB

Aley - Yeah, according to C2P it can occur between 6-12 dpo, with 9 dpo being the most common. If I trust my temps, then last night would have been 10 dpo... definitely in the realm of possibility. But I'm still not getting my hopes up.

Abit - I ordered the One Step tests last month (I thought they were wondfos as the time). On the back, it says it's a product of the Wondfo company, but honestly, I have my doubts they're quite as sensitive as the Wondfos. Either that or I tested out my trigger shot very quickly this month. In short... I'd go with the Wondfos.


----------



## abitclueless

Ah thanks, the only reason I was thinking about getting those it's because it's a smaller quantity. I don't want my husband to freak out lol 

Man, I'm such in a pissy mood and my lower back is killing me. I could bite someone's head off today.

Another sign AF is on her way


----------



## Dill

The knockoffs (blue handle) have printing on the back that says they're manufactured by some Chinese company with Wondfo in the name ... they are not the same people, or the company that makes the actual "Wondfo" brand test strips, as far as I'm aware. They just have the name in their company name to throw people off.

They are lousy strips, imo - flimsy, bad wicking, weak control lines, so on and so forth. It's worth getting real Wondfos, though I suppose they're certainly better than nothing. I just wouldn't trust them as my only test.

I'm feeling cranky today, too. Have a headache and it's making me a little nauseous. Blehhhh.


----------



## abitclueless

I'm in a horrible bad mood and my lower back hurts so much I can barely sit.


----------



## Dill

I'm sorry! That sucks. Hot water bottle, heating pad, heated blanket...?


----------



## abitclueless

Yes. 

And TMI but I'm still "leaking" down there, even though I'm back on my allergies meds. 
clueless.


----------



## Dill

Curl up with some comfort food, a cup of something hot and soothing, your back-heating tool of choice, and a good book/movie/cross-stitch/whatever. Pamper yourself today!!!

The CM could be a good sign! :D


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Dill said:


> Curl up with some comfort food, a cup of something hot and soothing, your back-heating tool of choice, and a good book/movie/cross-stitch/whatever. Pamper yourself today!!!
> 
> The CM could be a good sign! :D

I think she should take your own advice today, Dill. You deserve it! 
FX that BFPs are waiting around the corner for you two! :happydance:


----------



## abitclueless

Joyful4Jesus said:


> Dill said:
> 
> 
> Curl up with some comfort food, a cup of something hot and soothing, your back-heating tool of choice, and a good book/movie/cross-stitch/whatever. Pamper yourself today!!!
> 
> The CM could be a good sign! :D
> 
> I think she should take your own advice today, Dill. You deserve it!
> FX that BFPs are waiting around the corner for you two! :happydance:Click to expand...

what she said.


----------



## Dill

Thanks, ladies! I'm off work early today because some installers are coming out to my house (boo), and I've got a nice dinner planned, and have to work my second job somewhere in there, too, but I do think I'll take a little "me" time this evening to relax a bit before the craziness of weekend housework overtakes me.

I think we should ALL declare it "me time Friday"!

Baby dust all around!
:dust:


----------



## Penguin20

Good luck for all the testers and aley28 yay your finally ovulating :) 

Afm - feeling so worried.. Still getting this pain in my left side spoke to the doctor today over the phone I'm stil worried just getting intense sometimes 
Everyone keep saying don't worry it's nothing but no one feeling the cramps I'm getting.. Might go and get it properly checked out tomorrow but I'm just expecting the worst


----------



## mirandala

Hi all! 

I hope everyone is okay today and doing some nice self care! 

I'm officially out this month. AF came this morning. I'm so relieved it's not an ectopic!! 

FX to all who are testing... 

xoxo


----------



## meek0104

mirandala said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I hope everyone is okay today and doing some nice self care!
> 
> I'm officially out this month. AF came this morning. I'm so relieved it's not an ectopic!!
> 
> FX to all who are testing...
> 
> xoxo

Boo for AF but glad to hear its not ectopic!! Praying you get your BFP soon!


----------



## abitclueless

mirandala said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I hope everyone is okay today and doing some nice self care!
> 
> I'm officially out this month. AF came this morning. I'm so relieved it's not an ectopic!!
> 
> FX to all who are testing...
> 
> xoxo

Aw sorry to hear but glad it's not an ectopic! 

FX'd for next month!


----------



## meek0104

Breasts are finally hurting more regularly.... Lol who else is glad to have pain? I just like to know that something is going on and I guess the pain gives me the satisfaction that I'm having symptoms.... Even if its just results from the progesterone sups.


----------



## abitclueless

meek0104 said:


> Breasts are finally hurting more regularly.... Lol who else is glad to have pain? I just like to know that something is going on and I guess the pain gives me the satisfaction that I'm having symptoms.... Even if its just results from the progesterone sups.

I'm not! Im about to cry from the pain, my lower back is killing me. 
I'm thinking about going to the store and pick up a super sensitive test to see what's going on. 
Gaaaah idk what to doooo


----------



## meek0104

abitclueless said:


> I'm not! Im about to cry from the pain, my lower back is killing me.
> I'm thinking about going to the store and pick up a super sensitive test to see what's going on.
> Gaaaah idk what to doooo

Yeah my back pain has been pretty intense for the last couple of days. I hope it means something good for you....at least it will make the pain worth it!


----------



## Alidravana

It's taken me all week to catch up on this thread lol. Congrats to all that have gotten their BFPs!

This is my first month off BC, so I'm not really sure what my normal symptoms after ovulation will be. FF thinks I ovulated Feb. 13th and I think I ovulated Feb. 14th based on pinching that I was feeling that day. Since this Tuesday, so 3 or 4dpo, I have been feeling an on and off burning sensation in the area of my right ovary. It seems to get worse at night time although as I'm sitting here at work right now, its quite sore. I even had trouble sleeping Wednesday night. It's not sharp pain, it just feels really uncomfortable. Has anyone had this before? Any idea what causes it?

I think I'm going to test Feb 24 and 26, but I have a feeling that I'm out this month because we only successfully BD'ed twice during the fertile window (what I think was the window lol).


----------



## abitclueless

I just found this website, lots of good info! 
https://www.peeonastickaddict.com/


----------



## KrissyB

Lower back pain is an early pregnancy symptom???

hmm... I still can't really get my hopes too high. I've definitely had lower back pain the past two days, but I'm also recovering from a foot injury and wearing the big soft-cast boot. Walking around for 4 weeks with that boot on is definitely taking a toll on my back, knees, and hips, so I can't say for certain the discomfort isn't just attributable to that.


----------



## meek0104

KrissyB said:


> Lower back pain is an early pregnancy symptom???
> 
> hmm... I still can't really get my hopes too high. I've definitely had lower back pain the past two days, but I'm also recovering from a foot injury and wearing the big soft-cast boot. Walking around for 4 weeks with that boot on is definitely taking a toll on my back, knees, and hips, so I can't say for certain the discomfort isn't just attributable to that.

I had lower back with my first BFP which ended in ectopic....but I also have lower back pain before AF so its probably hormone related and not necessarily an indication of pregnancy.


----------



## aley28

Penguin20, some cramping is normal in early pregnancy, but that doesn't make it any less worrying!! The entire first trimester is full of worries. :wacko: I hope your doctor is able to give you some reassurance through blood levels or an ultrasound! :hugs:

mirandala, I'm sorry AF arrived, but I'm glad you weren't having an ectopic! FX'd for next month being the lucky one! :dust:

alidravana :wave: I would guess that you ovulated from the right side and the soreness is just normal post-ovulation symptoms... I think its fairly common?
Don't give up hope - loads of people BD just once during the fertile window and manage to get pregnant! FX'd for you! :dust:


----------



## abitclueless

Ok. 
I've lost my mind. 
Been reading that the CB digi with weeks estimator is one of the most sensitive tests, now I'm reading everywhere that it's actually one of the less sensitive tests. 
Confused.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

penguin I also had a ton of cramping in early pregnancy and to be honest the only thing that helped with the anxiety of cramping was getting a scan and seeing the bean :) I hope your doctor can help with that! 

Sorry to those who AF got! 

I will be testing tomorrow, 11dpo. I have been testing these past couple of days with internet dip strips and I think I see a little something faint but too early to tell if it's truly something lol so hopefully tomorrow's test (clearblue) will show something if it does! could honestly be just my crazy line eye! lol


----------



## meek0104

Have been having some intense lower back pain on the right side (tubeless side) and then weird shooting pains from top of pubic line (tmi?) into my belly. Couldn't resist and POAS...BFN of course lol. Hopefully I can hold out until Monday. also I don't know anything really about checking cervix and the texture/position it should be at the different stages, but when I was checking for CM (found lots of creamy white CM at the opening of vagina and near cervix) my cervix felt hard and I didn't have to search high and low for it... As far as it being open...I could feel the opening but didn't attempt to put a finger inside...not even sure that I could have! Omg this TWW is theeeee worst!:wacko::argh:


----------



## AJCash

abitclueless said:


> Ok.
> I've lost my mind.
> Been reading that the CB digi with weeks estimator is one of the most sensitive tests, now I'm reading everywhere that it's actually one of the less sensitive tests.
> Confused.

Yeah, I just thought it was supposed to be more sensitive than the other *digitals*, but I have no idea where it ranks on the overall HPT list.


----------



## mrs n

Wel af should be here sometime today at most tomorrow. Feel like she's on her way so I'll hopefully see you that didn't get bfps in the march thread xx gl to the testers left xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

It seems I was the only one left to confirm a testing day! I took clkmid last month and that gave me a better idea of my LP so I was going to test on Tuesday. I have PCOS so no regular ovulation, but the other week when checking my cervix is it was soft and open which I hoped meant ovulation. :thumbup: I tested today at what I think is either 9/10 DPO and got a super super squinter on an IC. I took a FRER. There is a 2nd line. :happydance:

We are due a fertlity appointment in 5 days which I might keep as I am not confident with a sticky bean yet as it is so early. 
I can't believe we did it. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

It won't let me upload a picture. :cry:


----------



## Penguin20

Thanks girls, it just because the pain is on my left side I'm worrying, wish it could be simple


----------



## Teeny Weeny

:cloud9:


----------



## Butterfly2015

Good morning ladies well 7dpo today ff cover line changed today my temp took a big nose dive at 3dpo went up and back down at 5 and 6 dpo and has gone up from 98.11 to 98.34 today got backache and mild cramping so feeling a little more optimistic again this next weeks gonna be a nightmare waiting to test x sorry for those the witch got good luck to everyone xx


----------



## MemmaJ

Congratulations Teeny Weeny! Nice to head a successful Clomid story as that will probably be our next step (I have PCOS). 

I'm 12dpo today (CD31), and I've been saying for the last 4-ish days that I would wait until 12dpo to test, as that's kind-of the 'safe zone', lol! 
I've never been one to test early, I've always just waited for AF...
So now the day is here, I'm too scared to do it! I'm terrified of seeing a BFN. 
I only have 10miu internet cheapie tests, and have just been googling the reliability of them - which is putting me off even more..! Lots of people saying they show BFN's when FRER's and CB's show BFP's. 

I'm trying to mentally justify holding off until tomorrow instead, as I have had one 30 day cycle in the last year and a half, so I figure maybe it would make more sense to wait until CD32, then I'm past the point of my longest cycle..? All my other cycles in the last 1.5 year have been 25-29 days, but FF says AF isn't actually due until CD34(!) this month, because I had weird late ovulation this cycle (positive OPK on CD19 instead of the usual CD15/16)... so I'm worried it's still too early to test today. 

I just don't want to be disappointed... 
I know people say even with a BFN, you're not out until AF shows - but psychologically I will feel I'm out because 12dpo should be accurate..?! So I'll be gutted. Argh!


----------



## Lilllian

WTF & OMG.... I was not expecting this AT ALL! in fact I even had a glass of wine last night as I had negative tests all week and I am either 15dpo or 13dpo and thought maybe I hadn't ovulated and that was why AF was so late. I just tested on a whim as I felt a bit sick......
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 33


----------



## MemmaJ

Aaaah congratulations Lillian!!


----------



## Lilllian

and this.... :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







cb.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fantastic. Congratulations Lilllian. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

MemmaJ, I wasn't actually on Clomid this cycle. Last month I took some left over Clomid from previous pregnancies (naughty I know!) but it did make me ovulate. However, we didn't catch that eggy. 
This month I knew our next fertility appointment was coming up so I didn't take it again. I have been so stressed TTC the last 8 months that I gave up doing OPKs etc as I knew there was something to look forward too with the appointment. 
I think the Clomid kick started something and made me ovulate naturally this cycle which never happens. We only BD 3 days before ovulation as we had a lot going on so I thought we had missed any chance we had. It really was a surprise BFP. 
DH has sperm issues too with apparently 0% morphology so I don't know how it happened. That's why I am very wary of it being a chemical/miscarriage. If an unhealthy sperm got there that's surely not good. Anyway, for today I am pregnant. I will get a digi next week if IC get darker over the next few days. Xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations teeny and Lillian!!! :bfp:

I tested this morning and I though I could see something within time frame but it was dark and I was sleepy so I went back to bed for about 20 minutes and then this is how the test lookes like now! Not sure if it's an evap or what? internet cheapie is completely negative which is weird because I could swear I've been seeing something on the Internet cheapies for 2 days
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Mom2sam

Congrats Teeny & Lilian fantastic lines!! 

Sorry to those who got af good luck for March 

I think digis are sentitive only ever used the cb weeks estimator ones & both have given me bfp on 9dpo twice along with frer


----------



## Mom2sam

Borr i see it & looks thick!! Do you have more tests?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mom2sam said:


> Borr i see it & looks thick!! Do you have more tests?

Only have Internet cheapies and that one was negative. I'll get another one today to test tomorrow :)


----------



## meek0104

Congrats Teeny!!!


----------



## meek0104

:happydance:So glad to see all these BFPs!!! Keep them coming ladies! Hopefully I can post one to this group in a few days!


----------



## Mom2sam

Borr excited to see your next test ic are so crap i hate them 

God luck to everyone else testing soon. My tests cane in post i have 4 different brands of cheapies


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats Teeny and Lillian! H&H 9 months to you both! :flower:


----------



## aley28

Congratulations Teeny Weeny and Lillian!!! :yipee:

Butterfly - just think! You're halfway through your 2ww! :haha: :dust:

MemmaJ, I wish I had your restraint!! I'm always more excited by the possibility of a BFP than I am scared of a BFN :wacko:

borr.dg, I think I might see something??? :happydance:


----------



## Bajayby

Hi All,

Congrats to all of the BFPs h&h 9 months to you all.

Good luck to all who are left to test.

AFM, I'm out this month!! :-( the :witch: showed up for me today. I'll be moving onto the March thread.


----------



## aley28

Sorry the witch got you bajayby!! :hugs:


----------



## Bajayby

aley28 said:


> Sorry the witch got you bajayby!! :hugs:

Thanks @aley, I'll be moving on with my third IUI......fx'd that it's thrid time lucky for us :thumbup:


----------



## Keybird79

https://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd80/keybird1979/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/DE81E057-2719-4C81-B3B6-64FFD521034F.jpg

I tested yesterday. I just had a tubal reversal last month. We are shocked for sure.


----------



## abitclueless

Congrats to the positives! :D

Bfn for me and the last one till the 25th. 
Woke up feeling like AF was here but it's just cm :/ 
Anyway, good luck to the rest testing this month.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Keybird. Xx
Borr, I'm sure I see something on the blue dye test. Good Luck. Xx


----------



## BabyBump2015

Hi ladies! 

just went to the loo and have reddish spotting... I think it may be IB :shrug:

Im only 8dpo and it cant be the :witch: because im taking progesterone and plus its way too early for AF. My LP is 12 days...

What do u guys think?

Congrats to those who got their :bfp: :happydance::thumbup::hugs:

Sorry to those who the witch got :hugs::hugs:

FX to those waiting to O :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyBump2015

Also have AF type cramps and slight back pain... feels like AF is here :shrug:


----------



## Babylove100

Lilllian said:


> and this.... :happydance:

Yes, this is BRILLIANT!!! Yay so happy for you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Lilllian

Babylove100 said:


> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> and this.... :happydance:
> 
> Yes, this is BRILLIANT!!! Yay so happy for you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks you so much, Babylove! I was so sure I was out this month, it was such a shock! I am terrified to test tomorrow, after last month, but my FRER line was def more darker today than any day last month. I am already in bed and want to go to sleep so the night passes quicker to test in the AM. :dohh:


----------



## aley28

Congratulations Keybird!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!!

abitclueless, when is AF due?? Sorry about the BFN :hugs:

Babybump, ooooh, I hope the spotting means something good!!! :dust: Seems unlikely for it to be anything but IB?? I dunno!

Lilllian, I hope the morning comes quick for you :haha:


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats keybird! H&H 9 months! :flower:


----------



## abitclueless

aley28 said:


> Congratulations Keybird!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!!
> 
> abitclueless, when is AF due?? Sorry about the BFN :hugs:
> 
> Babybump, ooooh, I hope the spotting means something good!!! :dust: Seems unlikely for it to be anything but IB?? I dunno!
> 
> Lilllian, I hope the morning comes quick for you :haha:


Anywhere between 19-24 of this month :/


----------



## Dill

I've missed so much -- busy weekend! Sorry!

Congrats to any BFPs, and hugs all around to anyone hit by AF.

:dust:
Baby dust to everyone still waiting!


----------



## meek0104

So much for me waiting until Monday!....I went and purchased a three pack of FRERs, pack of CB digi, CB digi with weeks est and Answer brand....on top of the 5 wondfos I have left! So far no good news to report. Having pain alternating from side to side (feels like ovary area), cramping, and bad lower back pain alternating from side to side. Also boobs have just started hurting, more so in between them, but when pressure is applied i feel pain on the outside and underneath as well.


----------



## startd

Congrats Teeny, Lillian and Keybird!


----------



## AJCash

Well, I'm out.


----------



## Dill

:hug:


----------



## Lilllian

My line is lighter this morning, so think it's another chemical :(


----------



## Dill

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry, Lillian. That's never easy. :hugs: Fingers crossed that it's just a bad test or diluted sample!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry you're out AJCash. Good luck for next month. Xx
Lillian, my line is no darker today either. And I have cramping so I am worried too. FX'd for us both. Xx


----------



## Lilllian

I'm out again- not pregnant on the cb digi now. I can't believe I got my hopes up. feel sick :( 

One more month trying and then I am taking a break.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm so sorry to hear that Lilllian. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Lilllian said:


> I'm out again- not pregnant on the cb digi now. I can't believe I got my hopes up. feel sick :(
> 
> One more month trying and then I am taking a break.

Oh no, I am so so so so sorry :hugs: this is not the update I was expecting!xx


----------



## Butterfly2015

So sorry Lillian and to everyone who got af hope you get your BFP next month x


----------



## Butterfly2015

Afm cramps yesterday today a little niggly my bbt dipped again only just above the cover line hoping its implantation no spotting yet though fx for everyone I'm 8dpo now got a huge load of tests and am itching to pee on them lol gonna have to try and keep busy I promised my partner I wouldn't test too early this time around but it's soo tempting lol xx


----------



## Mom2sam

Congrats keybird wishing you a h&h 9 months

Baby-bump i got ib at 8dpo & bfp next day so fx for you! When are you testing? 

Lilian i'm so sorry xx

Cash sorry for af & fx for next cycle x

Congrats to all the bfp this month wow there's been lots lucky month & sorry to those who got af fx for next cycle & xmas babies


----------



## Mom2sam

Butterfly i hear ya i'm 7dpo & my tests arrived yesterday got loads but i too promised myself no early testing but think it'l be hard to resist in a couple of days. I've been known to test as early as 6dpo. Both times got my bfp 9dpo so come 8dpo might be itching to test arghh it's so hard not to pee in a cup eventhough i know it's too early to even show


----------



## Penguin20

Congrats on all the bfps and sorry to anyone who got the witch 

Lillian - sorry to hear that.. So harsh when test do that


----------



## Butterfly2015

Mom2sam said:


> Butterfly i hear ya i'm 7dpo & my tests arrived yesterday got loads but i too promised myself no early testing but think it'l be hard to resist in a couple of days. I've been known to test as early as 6dpo. Both times got my bfp 9dpo so come 8dpo might be itching to test arghh it's so hard not to pee in a cup eventhough i know it's too early to even show

I know I'm going crazy lol trying not to symptom spot too but failing miserably lol


----------



## meek0104

Hello ladies. I woke up about 25 mins ago drenched in sweat and bad AF cramps. Ran to bathroom nothing but feeling like diarrhea (tmi). None of.course. feeling very nauseous still. And I lie to you not, I poas (FRER) and I SWEAR I see something. OH can't see anything but if I could get a good enough to pick to show you ladies..... I'm so nervous. Plus had a dream I peed on two tests and both were faint but positive. So far IC is negative. I'm feeling so sick to my stomach now....not sure when to retest


----------



## Butterfly2015

How many dpo are you meek this is so exciting lol fx it gets darker x


----------



## meek0104

Thanks I'm only 10dpo as of today. I hope I wasn't making a line out of no line! But I compared it to and old test I had taken and they lined up....it was just super super faint so I'm hoping I just caught it really early and it gets darker in the next few days. The dream of getting a positive had my heart racing when I woke up....that's why I tested


----------



## Mom2sam

Meek fx for tomorrows test & mY your dream comee true! So exciting


----------



## Mom2sam

May not me


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That's really exciting Meek. Good luck. Xx


----------



## meek0104

I need your eyes.... The strip on the left is the one I thought I saw something on. The middle and right are there for comparison from tests I took yesterday....now that I'm seeing it on here I'm beginning to feel that I've made it up. Not gonna test anymore today.
 



Attached Files:







2015-02-22 07.48.16.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## meek0104

Okay this is this mornings test by itself. I circled where I see the line lol.... I think I should just go back to bed.... Took a clear blue digi (w/ weeks est)... States not pregnant. Bummer.
 



Attached Files:







2015-02-22 08.01.50-1.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## abitclueless

I can't see much, but I'm from my phone. 
FX'D!


----------



## meek0104

abitclueless said:


> I can't see much, but I'm from my phone.
> FX'D!

Yea I can barely see it on my phone but in real life there's a line with color its just very faint.... Its been about three hrs and looks a bit darker than it did when I first tested, but not enough to show up in pics. I think I'll just wait until tomorrow and test with fmu. This is going to be a hard day to get through!


----------



## abitclueless

meek0104 said:


> abitclueless said:
> 
> 
> I can't see much, but I'm from my phone.
> FX'D!
> 
> Yea I can barely see it on my phone but in real life there's a line with color its just very faint.... Its been about three hrs and looks a bit darker than it did when I first tested, but not enough to show up in pics. I think I'll just wait until tomorrow and test with fmu. This is going to be a hard day to get through!Click to expand...

I'm not sure you should be looking at the test 3 hours after testing


----------



## meek0104

abitclueless said:


> I'm not sure you should be looking at the test 3 hours after testing

yes I know! just keep going back to it to make sure I wasn't seeing things but the picture I took was from when I tested....its a bit darker now which I know isn't reliable. I will try to hold out and test tomorrow morning again....if not tonight. I'm so anxious to see if my eyes were playing tricks on me! Lord give me the strength!


----------



## aley28

meek, I think I see something in your inverted picture, but its hard to be sure?? Its very faint. FX'd tomorrow's FMU test is very clearly a BFP! :dust:

Sorry the witch gotcha AJCash :hugs:

Lillian, I'm so sorry!!! :hugs:

Teeny Weeny, I hope yours stays sticky!! :dust:

Butterfly, I hope you can hold out! Symptoms sound promising! FX'd!

AFM: Well, this is the most boring 2ww ever. I'm fighting off a cold - basically just a stuffy head and runny nose, with some coughing. :growlmad: Besides the cold, I feel normal. My boobs hardly even feel different. :wacko: I am a bit cranky, but I'm pretty sure that's because I'm sick :haha:

I had POAS dreams last night. :wacko: In my dream, I was peeing on sticks REALLY early - like 6 DPO. And I got a faint line with FMU, so I peed again (immediately) and got a really dark line. So then I ran off and announced it to everybody I know. Then I woke up and wanted to POAS because the dream seemed so positive! :haha: I didn't, of course... 5DPO is way too early. But man that dream had me convinced for a few seconds that I was preggo!


----------



## meek0104

aley28 said:


> meek, I think I see something in your inverted picture, but its hard to be sure?? Its very faint. FX'd tomorrow's FMU test is very clearly a BFP! :dust:
> 
> Sorry the witch gotcha AJCash :hugs:
> 
> Lillian, I'm so sorry!!! :hugs:
> 
> Teeny Weeny, I hope yours stays sticky!! :dust:
> 
> Butterfly, I hope you can hold out! Symptoms sound promising! FX'd!
> 
> AFM: Well, this is the most boring 2ww ever. I'm fighting off a cold - basically just a stuffy head and runny nose, with some coughing. :growlmad: Besides the cold, I feel normal. My boobs hardly even feel different. :wacko: I am a bit cranky, but I'm pretty sure that's because I'm sick :haha:
> 
> I had POAS dreams last night. :wacko: In my dream, I was peeing on sticks REALLY early - like 6 DPO. And I got a faint line with FMU, so I peed again (immediately) and got a really dark line. So then I ran off and announced it to everybody I know. Then I woke up and wanted to POAS because the dream seemed so positive! :haha: I didn't, of course... 5DPO is way too early. But man that dream had me convinced for a few seconds that I was preggo!

Yes! My dream is what made me POAS this morning... I had two light but very visible BFPs in my dream and was praying to see the same, but maybe tomorrow? My breasts barely hurt and they normally are pretty sore along with sensitive nipples in the days leading up to AF. My nipples have no pain, not even when squeezed! :blush: hoping you get your bfp this cycle!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi! 

Can u be added to 26th plz! 

I asked to be added into march without seeing this first but probably will get AF anyway lol


----------



## Lilllian

Urgh, stupidly took another FRER this afternoon (No3) and still a line there but not clear as to if it is much lighter than this morning (No2). Test No1 is either yesterday lunchtime one or evening (7pm). I did take a digi straight after test No2with 'not pregnant' on it :(but maybe not enough urine on it as it was only about 10 mins after frer, or would it just not have worked full stop? :dohh: holding on to hope :(

Just wish i hadn't bothered testing this afternoon now, but just assumed it would be very faint by now and i could prepare for period.... bleughhhhhhhh!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1903.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 26


----------



## aley28

meek, POAS dreams drive me crazy!! I always wake up thinking they were real (no matter how unrealistic the dream circumstances are :rofl:) ... last cycle I had one at 8DPO and woke up at 4am to go POAS... BFN, of course. :dohh:

:wave: Hey WAG! I've added you!! FX'd AF stays away for ya though!! :dust:

Lilllian, when you said your test this morning was lighter -- I don't think it #2 looks any lighter. I think you can keep being hopeful! You aren't out yet :)
Now, stop peeing on things and wait till morning! :hugs:


----------



## Lilllian

Thanks Aley, I got a 'not pregnant' on the digi this morning though, after a 'pregnant' on digi yesterday, so pretty sure that means Hcg level has dropped. 

You are right though, no point testing anymore, just wait :thumbup:


----------



## Dill

I snuck an early test in this morning (two actually, one Wondfo and one Chinese fake)... bfp on the Wondfo, shadow squinter on the fake! Stick baby stick!


----------



## Lilllian

Congrats Dill!!! Very early too so sounds like a strong one :happydance:


----------



## aley28

Congratulations Dill!! :yipee: Sticky :dust:


----------



## Dill

I know, 9dpo ... totally shocked!!! I admit, I cried. I just want to throw up, though. Between the headache and the nausea... this is gonna be fun... :)


----------



## abitclueless

They say Dreams about pregnancy are a good thing. 
I think the witch is coming for me today, I've been having weird soft cramping, I actually thought AF came two times today but it was only CM, which is throwing me off since I have enough to see it on my panties but the cramping is making me think AF is on her way. 
:cry:


----------



## Dill

Hang in there, abit!!!


----------



## Petal1

Update! I did not come on my period yesterday(14dpo) but havent had chance to take a test...at 11dpo and it was negative, i just looked back at test today 16dpo...and its positive?!! What that mean? Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Dill. Xx


----------



## Petal1

Not sure if that made sense. I took a test at 11dpo, was negative...relooked now 15dpo and that same test is faint positive?!


----------



## Dill

Could be an evap, petal. You need a new test! Good luck!


----------



## aley28

Petal, that sounds like an evap line. Now that AF is late, you should get a new test and try again! :dust:


----------



## Penguin20

Congrats dill :) and good luck to any testers 
Let's get more bfps :D


----------



## BabyBump2015

Congrats Dill!!!

afm: it turned out be AF :cry: I guess i Od on cd13 but didnt catch the eggy, So dissappointed and sad and gutted. its so hard to feel positive about next month right now because i was feeling good about this cycle. Im going to schedule my appt withn RE tomorrow. Hopefully we can get in around O time. Started taking my vits & supplements already, on to the next month! 

Going to the March thread :hugs:


----------



## MemmaJ

Lovely seeing everyone's happy news! 

Still no AF for me today, not sure when it's coming as I have no PMS symptoms at all. My body has definitely gone crazy this cycle, and I wish the witch would just arrive and stop leaving me so confused.


----------



## aley28

Sorry about AF Babybump :hugs:

MemmaJ, I hate the waiting for AF!! How many DPO are you?


----------



## MemmaJ

I'm 13dpo today, and it's nearly bedtime. It's CD32 though and my cycle is always 25-29 days, but I ovulated a few days later than normal this month so it's all new to me. 
No AF symptoms at all and no temp dip (although I don't generally get an obvious one until AF has already arrived!), but BFN's yesterday on internet cheapie and this morning on ClearBlue :-(

Don't know whether to just accept I'm out and wait for it to come, or carry on testing. From what I've read on here, I would've got a BFP by this late after O if I was pregnant


----------



## Alidravana

I tested this morning at 8 or 9 dpo and got a clear BFN. However, I noticed a bit of blood on the toilet paper and it looks like I am spotting slightly. FX for implantation bleeding, going to test again on Tuesday if the spotting is done.


----------



## Dill

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats Dill! H&H 9 months! 

Lillian: doesn't look lighter at all to me, looks like a very clear and strong bfp! :flower: too many factors this early for a bfn on digi, just maybe a more diluted urine sample? take a break for testing for the day and try again tomorrow... GL! Hope it's just a fluke


----------



## Dill

Thank you DHBH!

Digis are less sensitive than regular pee sticks, so I agree, it's not necessarily a sign that anything is wrong at all.


----------



## aley28

Anybody get dizziness/light headed around 5DPO?? I never get this that I can think of, and its getting me good today! Countdowntopregnancy has it down as a possible pregnancy symptom, but I'm too early on for that - as the egg shouldn't have even implanted yet?

Trying to tell myself its just from my stuffy nose so I can let it go, but I'm obsessing :blush:


----------



## Dill

I actually talked to a nurse about implantation dates today and was told that 5 _is_ technically possible. It seems it's just extremely uncommon and so it's not counted in the typical possible range. The egg loses its casing on day 5, apparently, so implantation is not outside the realm of possibility.

That was news to me, but there you have it!

Dizziness was definitely one of my symptoms this time, but not until 8dpo. I was having some dizziness last night, and again today, which was a contributing factor to my early test (the big one was nausea without feeling ill).


----------



## abitclueless

AF not here yet, not sure what all that cramping was about. 
I'm dead tired (I also opened my eyes at 5am today), I decided to take a hot bath, looked in the mirror and my chest looks like a roadmap. 
I usually have one noticeable vein, but now there's a lot. 
I'm not going to test till tomorrow possibly, since yesterday morning was bfn. 
I'm clueless, My boobs are super sore but no signs of AF so far. Trying to keep my hopes up but my body is giving me mixed signals.


----------



## Dill

Holy cow, abit, it seems like the signs are there! I was particularly crampy this TWW, and now I've got my positive hpt, so even your cramps could be a good indicator. :) Fingers are crossed SO tight for you!


----------



## jGo_18

Big ol negative for me :( 
AF showed up right on time yesterday... However it showed with none of my normal cramps and is already super light and looking like its tapering off already... I usually have at least 2 days of medium to heavy flow and the 2-3 of spotting. So I'm a bit confused at what my body is doing.

Ah well... Onto March...


----------



## Dill

Sorry to hear you're out, jGo. :hugs:


----------



## aley28

Sorry about AF jGo :hugs: I had a weird period last time too... way lighter than usual and over but for light spotting in 2 days. :wacko:

abitclueless, I'm hopeful for your test tomorrow! FX'd! :dust:

Me; I'm still dizzy. I'm also running a temp of about 100&#730;F, and I took a half hour nap (unheard of for me, especially in the afternoon). I'm chalking it all up to being sick! I'm ready for today to be over :haha: I want to crawl back into bed.


----------



## Dill

Yeah, a fever like that could definitely contribute to the dizziness. Feel better soon!!!


----------



## abitclueless

Started feeling sick in the evening, like feverish but no fever, just the feeling. Hot flashes and nausea. I fell asleep for an hour and woke up sweating, still no temperature. Anyone felt/feeling something similar? 
Not sure if it's a stomach bug or what.


----------



## Dill

Abit... that was me, too... down to the sweats when sleeping. Ahhhhh!!!


----------



## Natalie88

Im due AF the 26th/27th and ive just caved and used one of my FRER.. Bfn of corse only symptom ive had is sore boobs from around 5dpo but I always get that a week before AF so can't really count that.. Got a feeling im out this month just don't feel pregnant.. We decided that were going to have a few months off then start again after our holiday in June :( 

Congrats on all the BFPs  X


----------



## mrs n

Just wanted to say bye,I'm off to the march thread gl to any left to test and congrats on the newest bfps,see you over in march for those that didn't xx


----------



## meek0104

abitclueless said:


> Started feeling sick in the evening, like feverish but no fever, just the feeling. Hot flashes and nausea. I fell asleep for an hour and woke up sweating, still no temperature. Anyone felt/feeling something similar?
> Not sure if it's a stomach bug or what.

Yup, A bit, that happened twice to me yesterday. Woke up from naps drenched in sweat.


----------



## meek0104

Well BFN this morning for me, so I'm sure I'm losing my mind and making up lines. Only symptom right now is cramping. CM is a bit on the drier side. Boobs aren't hurting really. I just woke up so not sure what will come once my body registers I'm up. Good luck to anyone testing! Sorry to all those who got the witch.... I guess I'll just wait to test as I've used all my FRERs, and the only tests I have left are digis. Oh Btw, I tested on Wondfo this morning, 11dpo.


----------



## Penguin20

Good luck to any testers that are left fx for you all :)

Sorry if the witch caught any of you


----------



## abitclueless

Clear BFN for me with dollar tree test. Woke up with a super bloated stomach, seems like I was 6 months pregnant or something.
At this point, I wonder if it's not an ectopic, so I'm going to stop by the ER today. 
No signs of AF.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations Dill!!! 

AFM, AF arrived yesterday, 3 days earlier. I have always been super regular (28 days) to the hour and now I've had a 27 day cycle and this month a 25 day cycle and it's very unusual for me, so I will be making an obgyn appointment as soon as I am done with AF. I think I might have cysts again, they had never affected my cycles before but I am gutted as to why they are acting so weird :( 

Good luck to all those still waiting to test!


----------



## Dill

I'm so sorry for those of you who are out. May March be your month!

Abit, hope you are okay.


----------



## Dill

Whoops, double posted.


----------



## danielle1984

No clue if I'm imagining things but my periods were very light and shorter. I'm having random back pain and big nose bleeds. I never had a nose bleed in my life and I'm getting them like crazy right now.


----------



## aley28

Sorry about the BFNs, Natalie, abitclueless and Meek!! :hugs:

borr.dg, sorry AF gotcha!! Hopefully the doctor can tell you what is going on with your cycles - super frustrating to be left guessing every cycle. :hugs:

danielle, in your shoes I think I'd test again just to be sure, and then maybe go see a doctor about the nosebleeds?


AFM; I feel better today. Yesterday's dizziness must have been the sinus pressure, as it faded when I yawned last night and my ears popped! :dohh: So over this... :haha:


----------



## KrissyB

Official BFN. 
Betas negative.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm sorry to hear that KrissyB. Does that mean a move to IUI now? Xx


----------



## KrissyB

Teeny - Yeah... but I don't feel too hopeful about it. With endometriosis, I don't have great chances by any method until we get to IVF. But I'm not willing to jump to that kind of financial commitment without trying the alternatives.


----------



## drjo718

Sorry krissy :(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Wishing you the very best of luck. Hoping and praying that IUI works quickly for you lovely. I totally agree with trying all methods before IVF. XX


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Congrats, Dill! I'm SO excited for you! How long have you been TTC? 

AFM: FINALLY got my first positive OPK yesterday. SO excited! Since this is my first cycle using them, I couldn't believe they actually worked ;D Anyway, we have been BDing every day and will continue to until I get a negative. I'm not getting my hopes up too high for this one though, as I have very little, if any, EWCM. I always have such an annoying abundance of that stuff, that I'm wondering what changed! I took progesterone cream during my TWW last time...Would that affect it? Anyone else had this? All I know is that it's really dimming my hopes for this cycle...


----------



## Dill

Joyful, that's a bit of a complicated question that involves ttc for a while and not realizing I was already pregnant, haha. Technically, this was my third normal ovulatory cycle of actually trying, but I had my iud pulled two days after we got married in July of last year and we'd hoped to conceive shortly after. :( Between the MCs and everything else, it's been a painful struggle physically and emotionally. Hopefully this will be it for us!!! Best birthday present ever (I ovulated the day after!)


----------



## abitclueless

Took a nap and woke up feeling better and less bloated so decided not to go to the ER since they will pretty much send me back. 
No signs of AFS so far, bfn this morning. I'm out of options D: 
Don't know what to think and my dr said I need to wait two weeks after I missed my period to get a blood test.
Btw, I've been fighting all morning to get a obgyn referral from my family practice doctor and she's not having it. 
Last week I told her I was TTC and asked her if I should go on prenatals, but she sent me on my way.
Is this something I should worry about? Should I ask for a new doctor?
I really want a pre conception check, I don't know why that's so much to ask.


----------



## AJCash

I would ask for a new doc. She's just dismissing your concerns - that's not a good relationship to have with your primary!


----------



## Dill

Totally agree with AJ.


----------



## abitclueless

She dismissed me when I asked about my current allergy medications and pregnancy (I'm on 3 different meds), and also when asked about prenatalls, that worried me. Her assistant just told me she was sending my message to her, so we'll see if I'll get to see an obgyn. 
From where I come from, you call the obgyn office, make n appointment and that's about it. 
I don't know why I can't get a referral here for a precon check without having your primary's blessing.


----------



## Petal1

So i did a test today and bfn..but i'm three days late on period?! It's never late and usually regular?! What could it be? Xx


----------



## KrissyB

Petal - Even for women who have "regular" cycles - there's really nothing that makes the first part of your cycle stay the same. It can vary (quite a lot really). It's the second part of your cycle (after ovulation) that is pretty constant. That's why a lot of girls on here temp or use OPKs, so you can tell when you really are "late". FXed you get some answers soon - and that they're good ones :dust:


----------



## aley28

Sorry about the BFN, Krissy :hugs: FX'd that the IUI does the trick so that you don't have to go the IVF route!

Joyful, EWCM can vary based on a few things. I don't think the progesterone cream from last cycle would have affected it now. Google for ways to increase your EWCM - there are special lubricants you can use (probably the easiest way lol) and things like drinking green tea is supposed to help.

abitclueless, I would try to switch to a new doctor, as this one doesn't seem to take you seriously? Hopefully you can get an OBGYN referral :flower: How long is your luteal phase usually? You might just need a couple more days for a for-sure answer?

Petal1, I hope you get an answer soon!! Waiting around for AF or a BFP is no fun!!! :hugs:


----------



## abitclueless

I don't really know exactly when I O since I've never paid attention but my cycles average 30-32 days, 34 days it's very rare but It happened. I'm on day 35 right now.


----------



## Petal1

thanks ladies.i did opk stick, thats how i know i did ovulate over two weeks ago and my dpo.... Is that meant to be constant? Xx
.


----------



## Dill

An OPK indicates an LH surge, which is linked to ovulation, but does not necessarily mean that you did ovulate (ovulation occurs 12-36 hours after your peak LH, generally speaking, but it's possible not to kick out an egg after a surge).

Your luteal phase (the period of time between ovulation and AF) should typically remain pretty constant from cycle to cycle. It's the follicular phase (days from AF to ovulation) that can be kind of wild sometimes.


----------



## Steph3052

So happy for your sticky bean Dill!! ? How much different is your cervix now that pregnancy is confirmed? Mine seems to have dropped lower but I'm,assuming that's just a normal sign after ovulation?


----------



## Dill

Good question! I actually haven't checked since confirming my pregnancy. Dropping lower after ovulation is normal, though.


----------



## abitclueless

Check and tell us! The people want to know! Lol


----------



## aley28

abitclueless, looking at your chart, going just by fertile CM and OPKs, I would guess you are more like 11DPO today, rather than 13? Which doesn't seem like much, but it could mean that you are a couple days further out from AF/BFP than anticipated?


----------



## Dill

For inquiring minds: low and firm, copious cm that is mostly watery.


----------



## abitclueless

My doc's assistant just called me to book an appointment with her again, they're not referring me to an obgyn unless I'm pregnant. But she called me in for a blood test today. 
Might be that I'm 11dpo, but it's still very late period for me. 35 days is out of the normal for me. 
I'll let you guys know what the bloodwork says!


----------



## Dill

Good luck, abit!


----------



## abitclueless

I'm scared and I don't want to hear bad news :cry:


----------



## Dill

Awr, it'll be okay. :hugs: Better to know than be left wondering!


----------



## Steph3052

Sounds like you have a keeper, praying everything goes well for you! Good luck on the blood work, don't stress if its meant to be God will make a way!! This forum is so awesome&#128513;


----------



## abitclueless

a keeper? 
I just came back from the lab, they'll call me tomorrow with the results. 
And yes, this forum is so awesome :)


----------



## abitclueless

*tmi* Creamy CM is back, medium, soft cervix and the feeling of coming down with a fever just came back. What. The. Heck. I only feel like crap at night.

Edit: I feel like crap again, cervix is back up, lots of cm, hot flashes on and off, I get dizzy every time I move, like when you have a cold. Eyes are burning but no fever. I felt fine all day, just tired. Gaaah.


----------



## Butterfly2015

Good morning everyone sorry to those who got af afm 10dpo today have been woken in the night with hot flushes and peeing every 5 minutes which is so annoying a few headaches not much to report lol good luck to everyone testing xx


----------



## Petal1

Good luck to ladies still in. I came on my period this morning....mother nature is so horrid....i"ve really felt pregnant this past weeks and to be late on my period and even have a second line (which had to be an evaporation line) is so cruel! Onto March now....starting to think OH may not be fertile (ive been preg b4) it's just our fourth cycle but we bed at the correct time every month with the use of tracking and opks so no idea why we're not pregnant yet?! Hopefully March is our month!! Thanks girls xx


----------



## SilasLove

Took a test today at 12dpo and nothing, so now I'm just waiting for the witch to come. I was way more disappointed than I expected. Feeling kind of down today.

Congrats to the bfps, and wishing the best for those still waiting!


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry to all the bfn & af. Never easy seeing af or bfn! 

9dpo tested today with 10mlu tests & stark white. Will test once again tomorrow then just wait for af. Should be spotting by 12dpo & af arriving at 13dpo


----------



## Mom2sam

Congrats Dill!


----------



## abitclueless

Sorry about all th bfn and AF, FX'd for next month! 

I woke up several times, sweating, especially around the neck area. 
And my temp just spiked up not sure if that's a good thing or not. 
If my blood work comes back negative, I'm going to be really upset at my body, this is very cruel.


----------



## faith2015

https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w467/tc171005/20150223_170603_zps3nxbut6s.jpg

I tested BFN i believe, I am going to retest friday and then wait for AF to show!

Good luck to everyone that hasn't tested yet!! 

YAYAY for the BFP's!!!!


----------



## Penguin20

sorry if the witch has shown and sorry for any bfn

Good luck to any future testers :) and i hope people who are in limbo get answers soon


----------



## abitclueless

Faith: idk if it's me but I think I see a faint line!


----------



## faith2015

abitclueless said:


> Faith: idk if it's me but I think I see a faint line!

I kinda do too but it came up about the 15 minute mark so I am thinking an evap line - but i see color so I dont know. I am going to retest friday


----------



## Frankie2689

3 weeks late and I finally just got my BFP!!!!!


----------



## faith2015

Frankie2689 said:


> 3 weeks late and I finally just got my BFP!!!!!

Oh Wow 3 weeks!!! CONGRATS on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## meek0104

I'm pretty sure I'm not preggo, have been getting all BFNs. I think I'm going to take a break from TTC. Its really a hard choice to make but I need to work on myself, try and lose some weight, and feel happy again. The ectopic along with issues in my relationships with family and friends has really got me feeling so down and I need to find my happiness. Good luck to all of you ladies.


----------



## faith2015

meek0104 said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm not preggo, have been getting all BFNs. I think I'm going to take a break from TTC. Its really a hard choice to make but I need to work on myself, try and lose some weight, and feel happy again. The ectopic along with issues in my relationships with family and friends has really got me feeling so down and I need to find my happiness. Good luck to all of you ladies.

awe meek I am so sorry to hear!! Keep your head up! Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## abitclueless

Frankie2689 said:


> 3 weeks late and I finally just got my BFP!!!!!


Congrats!!! :D


Sorry about your BFN meek :( hope things get better for you soon!


----------



## aley28

abitclueless, I hope you're pregnant! If not, it sounds like you're coming down with something?!?

Butterfly, peeing constantly is a good early pregnancy sign!! FX'd!! :dust:

Sorry the witch got you Petal :hugs: I don't think you should worry too much about anything yet - it can take even a very healthy, fertile couple up to a year to get pregnant. You only have a 20% chance of it every month, and that's if you get your timing just right. I hope it happens soon for you -- TTC can be such a trying time! :hugs:

Sorry about the BFNs Silaslove, Mom2sam, and Faith! :hugs: Although Faith -FX'd your possible evap turns into a BFP! :dust:

Congratulations Frankie!!!! :yipee: 3 weeks late - eek!! :happydance: H&H 9 to you!!

meek :hugs: I hope a bit of a break from TTC helps! You deserve to be happy! :hugs:



AFM; I've quit temping for this cycle. I kept staring at my chart, urging it to tell me I'm pregnant. So time to stop. :haha: No symptoms of anything yet, although I had several waves of nausea yesterday??? NEVER happens to me. :shrug: I'm ready to be done with this cycle :growlmad:


----------



## faith2015

Sorry about the BFNs Silaslove, Mom2sam, and Faith! :hugs: Although Faith -FX'd your possible evap turns into a BFP! :dust:

AFM; I've quit temping for this cycle. I kept staring at my chart, urging it to tell me I'm pregnant. So time to stop. :haha: No symptoms of anything yet, although I had several waves of nausea yesterday??? NEVER happens to me. :shrug: I'm ready to be done with this cycle :growlmad:[/QUOTE]

OOOOO I hope so my FX'd also!!! Thanks,


----------



## Penguin20

Congrats frankie

Good luck for the future meek 

Aley28 maybe a break from temping will help and do you some good as you won't be staring at the chart and worrying about ovulation 

Good luck for any testers :)


----------



## Alidravana

The witch has arrived :(. I didn't think I was pregnant but I was hoping for it anyways. This is my first cycle off BC though, so at least it came on time (and came at all). Onto March, with lots more BD'ing!

Good luck to those who are still waiting to test :)


----------



## abitclueless

Witch got me. Of course it gave me hell then waited until I got a blood test to show up. Gl to anyone left testing.


----------



## aley28

Sorry about AF abitclueless and alidravana!! May March treat you to a BFP! :dust:


----------



## Butterfly2015

Sorry to everyone the witch got good luck next month x
As for me woke up this morning after another night of waking to pee and hot flashes my bbs are really tender and painful nips too really nauseous headache loads of watery cm and like a pinching kinda pain deep down bbt dropped by From 98.75 yesterday to 98.46 today what do you think ladies my bbs have never been this uncomfortable in the 2ww lol xx
Good luck everyone x


----------



## Penguin20

Sorry if the witch got you 

good luck butterfly, symptoms sound promising :)


----------



## meek0104

Thanks for your well wishes ladies! I truly appreciate it. I talked with my SO last night and he said he's willing to try for another cycle and encouraged me to try one more month. I'll be hopefully ovulating on the left side which is the "good side" so if no BFP in March we both have decided it will be a good idea to take a break. So for all those with BFNs we shall meet again in March!


----------



## meek0104

What's the name of the March testing thread?


----------



## DHBH0930

meek0104 said:


> What's the name of the March testing thread?


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2282935-lucky-march-shamrocks-55-testers-26.html


----------



## meek0104

DHBH0930 said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2282935-lucky-march-shamrocks-55-testers-26.html

Thank you!!!


----------



## aley28

Your symptoms sound promising Butterfly! FX'd!!

One last cycle -- good luck Meek! :dust:

AFM; hard to do anything today, as I'm running back and forth to the bathroom :nope: Plus I'm cramping and having terrible nausea (enough so that I thought I was going to throw up a few times!) I feel utterly horrible!! :cry:


----------



## Butterfly2015

I feel for you aley I've been feeling much the same all afternoon let's hope something good will come out of it fx'd for you too x


----------



## aley28

A long, hot shower helped, it seems!! I now feel tired and still yucky, but at least the cramping has eased up! I'm really hoping these symptoms mean a BFP :winkwink:


----------



## Child2Hold

Congrats to all the :bfp:!!!

:hugs: to all the bfn, angels, and those the witch got. 

Witch got me. Not surprised. This, like past few cycles, was wonky. Onto next cycle and praying its a "normal" one.


----------



## Juliet11

hi ladies! i was an early tester in the month. but i keep checking in on you guys, 

I am sorry for those who the witch showed her ugly face :( :hugs:
I hope March will be your month!!! 

and congrats to the BFPs!!


----------



## Penguin20

feel better soon aley28 and butterfly.. fx it means bfp 

sorry to anyone who got af

and good luck to any testers that are left :)


----------



## mrs n

Yay good luck meek xx


----------



## Butterfly2015

3 different hpts one cheapie strip one cassette and another internet cheapie the results 3 faint B......F.......wait for it .....P'S. OH won't even acknowledge them till af's officially late but it's good enough for me will keep testing till the lines get nice and bold though 12 dpo today xx


----------



## aley28

:wave: Hey Juliett! Good to hear from you! I can't believe you're already 7 weeks along :haha: February went by fast!

:happydance: Congratulations Butterfly!!!!!!


----------



## mrs n

Excited to see pics butterfly xx


----------



## Butterfly2015

the cassette test result you can't really see on the picture that one a 20 mlu it the other 2 are 10mlu xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Butterfly. Wishing you a H&H 9 months. Xx


----------



## aley28

Definite BFPs!!! :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly2015

I was convinced I was out I did one test first thing fmu and it was completely negative did the others starting from about 11 o'clock I was shocked excited and scared in case the first positive one was wrong so did another one then the cassette one lol. oh won't even look at them so I'm gonna get a first response or clear blue for Sunday especially for his benefit by then af would have been due x Aley hope you get your BFP soon 
Good luck and heaps of baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## Mom2sam

Congrats frankie & butterfly & anyone i may have missed this thread moves so fast can't keep up 

Sorry to all who got af 

11dpo & bfn for me af is due saturday so i'm out moving onto March thread but excited for next cycle as starting temping/charting so i can know what my body is upto 

Good luck to all waiting to test and tons of :dust: 

Aley fx it means a bfp & thanks for all your hard work on these threads & supporting everyone lots of :dust: to you x


----------



## aley28

Mom2sam - there's still time for a BFP :winkwink: But charting can really help tell you what your body is up to, so FX'd it leads to your BFP!! :happydance:

I'm feeling sick as heck today!! Definitely gonna be peeing on something in the morning. Eek, I'm nervous :blush:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck for the morning Aley. Xx


----------



## mrsverhey

Aley I can hardly wait till morning for you eeekkk FX :dust:


----------



## Lilllian

Hi all, sadly my BFP ended today at 19dpo. I will be moving to march thread in a few weeks. Quite excited about a potential Christmas baby!

Congrats to the new BFPS!!!

xxxx


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, Lillian. :hugs:

Congrats, Butterfly! 

Hope there might be a few BFPs left in this thread before we all roll over to March!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

:hugs: Sorry to hear that Lillian. :hugs:
Praying for a sticky bean in March. Xx


----------



## aley28

So sorry to hear that, Lillian!! :hugs:


----------



## Penguin20

Sorry to hear the Lillian, hope your ok

Congrats butterfly

Good luck for the morning aley


----------



## mrs n

Congrats butterfly x


----------



## faith2015

I am out this month! AF arrived and boy she is wicked


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry the witch got you Faith. Wishing you all the best of luck for next month. Xx


----------



## aley28

Sorry the witch gotcha Faith!! :hugs:

afm... Tested this morning. Nothing in the first 10 minutes, then I had to go get milk and such for the kids, and when I came back around the 20 minute mark there is a very very faint line. I'm thinking it must be an evap. I can't seem to get a picture of it :growlmad:

Still having nausea in the morning - I realized yesterday that eating something helps, so I ate breakfast this morning (which I usually don't, I hate food in the morning :blush:)... and more diarrhea today :growlmad: as well as some cramping in the same spot I had ovulation cramps in -- right over the left ovary! :shrug: (Getting some on the other side right now). I didn't take my BBT, but I checked my temp a bit ago and its about 99&#730;F - so a bit on the high side, but I don't really feel like I'm developing a fever. :shrug:

Here's the test after the line showed up. I can't see the line in the pic, but I SWEAR its there in person.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/Rales12/Mobile%20Uploads/20150227_081141_zps6jfyjitm.jpg

Inverted:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/Rales12/Mobile%20Uploads/0195054d-0dce-4c3b-a4db-478a7e851fca_zpshz2opmtz.jpg


----------



## Teeny Weeny

What sensitivity is that Aley? Surely it's worth a shot a FRER now?! Xx
FX'd for you. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I see the line on the regular picture but cannot tell if it has colour. Xx


----------



## Butterfly2015

I can see a hint of a line Aley it looks like the cassette one I used which is 20mlu I did a digi this morning and came up pregnant wasn't a clear blue got a faint positive on frer too but I def see something there congratulations and loads of sticky baby dust xxx


----------



## aley28

Teeny Weeny, according to the internet they are 15-20miu?? I have no idea. Its just a dollar store test, which I bought to avoid wasting money by peeing on negative FRERs :rofl: Its really cruddy outside here and with the "bowel distress", I'm not feeling very fabulous, but if we do manage to get into town this weekend, I'll buy better tests :haha:

The line is so faint in person, that I can't tell if it has color or not, either!! So I'm just going to assume its an evap... though I'll still be crushed if AF shows :blush:

I'm going to TRY not to test tomorrow, as tomorrow is my birthday and I don't want a BFN hanging over my head. :rofl:


----------



## aley28

Butterfly2015 said:


> I can see a hint of a line Aley it looks like the cassette one I used which is 20mlu I did a digi this morning and came up pregnant wasn't a clear blue got a faint positive on frer too but I def see something there congratulations and loads of sticky baby dust xxx

Thanks Butterfly!! I hope you're right!

(Although the idea that I'm pregnant actually SCARES THE LIVING DAYLIGHTS OUT OF ME. omg, can we actually handle 3 kids?!? :rofl: omg. :shock:)


----------



## Butterfly2015

aley28 said:


> Butterfly2015 said:
> 
> 
> I can see a hint of a line Aley it looks like the cassette one I used which is 20mlu I did a digi this morning and came up pregnant wasn't a clear blue got a faint positive on frer too but I def see something there congratulations and loads of sticky baby dust xxx
> 
> Thanks Butterfly!! I hope you're right!
> 
> (Although the idea that I'm pregnant actually SCARES THE LIVING DAYLIGHTS OUT OF ME. omg, can we actually handle 3 kids?!? :rofl: omg. :shock:)Click to expand...

Lol I'm the same this will be number 5 for me! Oh's 1st xx


----------



## Eclaire

I lost my baby yesterday at 6w3d. I don't think I will be joining the March thread, but maybe I will see some of you in April. My body and heart need a little time to recover.


----------



## Butterfly2015

So sorry Eclair my heart goes out to you x


----------



## aley28

I'm so sorry Eclaire :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry to hear that Eclaire. Xx


----------



## Juliet11

so sorry Eclaire. my heart goes out to you. :hugs:


----------



## aley28

I posted a pic in the March thread -- but I got my BFP this evening! 10DPO, after a 4 hour hold. Freaking. Out!

:wacko: :cloud9: :yipee: :sick: :shock: :sleep: :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Juliet11

aley, that is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Congrats Aley some of are symptoms are to similar as soon as I got mine I knew you'd get yours lol hope you have a gleefully happy & healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Aley. What a lovely end for all of us February testers. Xx


----------



## SilasLove

Well, moving on to the March thread. No witch yet, 3 days late but a BFN on all tests so I'm guessing I'm out. My cycles are so messed up anymore. Anyhow, congrats to all the BFPs! As for anyone else, ill see you in the March thread!


----------



## aley28

I hope you get your BFP SilasLove! Waiting to know one way or the other is excruciating!

And thanks everybody! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

SilasLove, could you have ovulated later than expected? FX'd for you. Xx


----------



## SilasLove

Im really not sure. I took opks until CD19 and had no positive, but didn't start until CD15 ...so totally lost of when exactly I ovulated. I have been feeling slightly crampy for the past couple days so I think I may be starting. Can only wait it out I guess, but very frustrating.


----------



## Penguin20

Soo sorry eclair, hope your ok 

Sorry to anyone who got af

And good luck everyone for March :) and congrats aley28 :)


----------



## meek0104

I'm still waiting for AF to show. Breasts were pretty sort for the last couple of days, not so much now. No cramps. Just emotional. 16dpo today. I took my last progesterone supplement the night before last so I'm guessing she will be here soon....I checked my cervix, its still pretty high, but feels softer and more open? Still trying to figure that stuff out! Lol. 
Sorry to all those who the witch got....I'm guessing I will see you all in the march thread if AF shows anytime soon, if not I may have to join the April thread as my last few cycles I have O'd between CD17 - CD20 and may not be ready to test by the end of March....


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Eclair, my heart breaks to think of what you are going through.... I lost my little one at 11 weeks. Praying that God brings you His healing and peace.

Aley, congrats on the BFP!!! 
I am currently at 9dpo with very few symptoms and a couple of negative tests already lol. But I'm not giving up hope! =)


----------



## TTCKat

Congrats to everyone for their BFPs this month!!!!

I tested on the 28th but got a BFN. No sign of the witch yet though..

Saw a temp drop yesterday that stayed low today so I think she might show soon...question for anyone still on the February thread....

I know testing your cervix can be unreliable especially if you dont know what it "typically feels like" but most months for me its low/hard directly before AF shows and this month its really high and soft?? Dont know what to think since my temp dipped so low for the past two days....


----------



## aley28

TTCKat :wave: My cervix went hard and closed this 2ww. I don't usually check it during the 2ww, because I can't be bothered :haha: not sure how that helps.

From your chart, the dip could be either AF or an implantation dip, as implantation can occur as late as 12DPO! The difference in your cervix could be a good indicator? Its so hard to say! Any other signs that might point to pregnancy?


----------



## SilasLove

The witch finally got me, so I'm on to the March thread. Best of luck to those still waiting!


----------



## TTCKat

Hi Aley congrats on your BFP!

I was hoping it might be a late implantation dip - but I was surprised at the difference (98.2 to 96.8?) I was hoping the cervix meant it could be that! Usually its very low/hard so maybe the totally opposite of you?

Of course I feel like theres other symptoms but I never know how much is in my head or just typical AF symptoms! Ive been super hungry, tired, sore bb(but thats normal for me) and at the time of the dip I -did- have cramping that has since gone MIA. There was a night about a week ago that I was dreaming I was cuddling DH and he turned into a giant burrito! When I woke up I thought "Oh my gosh I have to be pregnant to dream that..." but Ive still just been expecting the witch and trying not to hope too much!


----------



## aley28

I'm hopeful for you! Please do update when you get a BFP or AF! :dust:


----------



## TTCKat

I will for sure update!!! Thank you!!!! I dont know how to do the little smile faces but *hugs*


----------



## Juliet11

silas, so sorry!!! hope march is your lucky month!!!!

well i can't believe it is march now for a few days. this thread really helped me get through the dreaded 2 ww awhile back. 
thanks for all the support ladies! :hugs: 
best of luck to those going on to the lucky march thread!!


----------



## TTCKat

witch finally got me :) oh well! moving on!!!


----------



## aley28

Sorry the witch showed up, TTCKat!! I hope next cycle brings you your BFP! :dust:


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats aley on yr bfp !! :)


----------

